# Del Toro Hydraulics



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

MAKING A NEW THREAD FOR THE DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WE ARE MAKING THEM AGAIN FOR 2008 BACK BY DEMAND THE ONES THAT WE ARE SELLING COME WITH A STEEL TANK AND STEEL BACKING PLATE FOR THAT EXTRA PRESSURE PM ME FOR INFO

IF YOU ALREADY HAVE PISTONS AND WANT TO SWITCH IT UP TO BLADDERS PM ME WE CAN DO THAT SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO BUY A WHOLE NEW KIT 

IF YOU OR ANYONE OUT THERE HAS TORO PUMPS AND WANTS TO LET IT BE KNOWN HERE IS THE PLACE TO DO IT AND POST PICS OR VIDEOS :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TORO PUMP SINGLE TRUCK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXEJNOOlXoA&feature=related

TORO DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5SgwSBFoA8


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## boricua619`

:0


----------



## nme1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV-jS9CJiS8


----------



## nme1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlFH7XOs05E
DEL TORO BLADDER POWERED :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## nme1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKks5CDCeyE
HERES ANOTHER ONE, DEL TORO HOLDING IT DOWN IN NOR CAL.


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## juiced79regal

you got picks of the pumps


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Nov 22 2007, 02:43 AM~9277417
> *you got picks of the pumps
> *


x2


----------



## juiced79regal

x3


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:37 AM~9273996
> *MAKING A NEW THREAD FOR THE DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WE ARE MAKING THEM AGAIN FOR 2008 BACK BY DEMAND THE ONES THAT WE ARE SELLING COME WITH A STEEL TANK AND STEEL BACKING PLATE FOR THAT EXTRA PRESSURE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> IF YOU ALREADY HAVE PISTONS AND WANT TO SWITCH IT UP TO BLADDERS PM ME WE CAN DO THAT SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO BUY A WHOLE NEW KIT
> 
> IF YOU OR ANYONE OUT THERE HAS TORO PUMPS AND WANTS TO LET IT BE KNOWN HERE IS THE PLACE TO DO IT AND POST PICS OR VIDEOS  :biggrin:
> *


Lets see an exploded view of the pump and bladder like the comp does with thier piston pumps


----------



## nme1

HERE IS A PIC OF MY TORO PUMP ITS A SIDE VIEW BUT ITS ALL I GOT.


----------



## Texaswayz

Tight, Ill be a proud owner of 2 soon : :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

here is a DEL TORO PISTON PUMP WHICH WE ALSO SELL IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT THE PUMPS ARE THE SAME SIZE UNLESS YOU WANT THE LONGER TANK I'LL BE POSTING SOME FULL PICS SOON


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

here is a pic of some of the new tanks these are steel tanks and steel backing plates more pics coming soon :0


----------



## bloody sunday

tell me why it better then a piston


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 22 2007, 12:17 AM~9279928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A PIC OF MY TORO PUMP ITS A SIDE VIEW BUT ITS ALL I GOT.
> *


heres a little back view


----------



## R0L0

Can I be sponsored by you guys


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

heres a little bit of chrome for you guys


----------



## GOOT

Looks like the toro pump works like a mufucka. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 22 2007, 09:35 AM~9281709
> *heres a little bit of chrome for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's what I'm talking about right there... How much would a set up like this cost????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Nov 22 2007, 10:21 AM~9281619
> *tell me why it better then a piston
> *


x2 it looks like a piston pump.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP DEL TORO I HAVE A 94 TOWNCAR FOR YOU GUYS TO DUE UP I WILL BE CALLING YA SOON.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

koo hit us up whenever

i dont have any pics of the pump apart on my comp but i will have some this week im gonna take the pump all apart and post pics of the whole package stay tuned :biggrin: on the outside these pics look like a piston but ours have a bladder accumilator inside the tank they are heavy duty and can hold the pressure


----------



## BLANK MANN

WHAT A PISTON PUMP RUN FROM YOU GUYS .


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

THE BLADDER IS A COMPONENT OUT OF A HEAVY DUTY INDUSTRIAL HYDRAULIC ACCUMILATOR. THE PURPOSE OF THAT ACCUMILATOR ON THE INDUSTRIAL USE IS TOO LIGHTEN THE STRESS AND INCREASE THE PRESSURE TO THE HYDRAULIC PUMP WHICH IS HOW IT WORKS IN THE PUMP TANK. THE BLADDER IS DESIGNED TO BE FILLED WITH A SPECIAL TYPE OF GAS NOT AIR TO BE ABLE TO COMPRESS AS THE FLUID RETURNS INTO THE TANK AND EXPAND AND INCREASE THE PRESSURE OUT OF THE PUMP TO THE FRONT END AND LIGHTEN THE LOAD ON THE PUMPHEAD AND MOTOR MAKING THE PUMP MORE RELIABLE FOR LONGER PERIODS OF TIME THE WORKING OIL PRESSURE WE RUN IN OUR HOPPERS IS ANYWHERE FROM 200 TO 300 PSI IN THE TANK DEPENDING ON THE REST OF THE SET UP MEANING HOW MUCH PRESSURE THE HOSES CAN TAKE WHAT TYPE OF DUMP YOU HAVE FITTINGS ETC.WE WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR POST THEM ON HERE uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HERE'S ANOTHER DEL TORO SETUP IN A 93 CAPRICE SS*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Eddie, BIGKILLA503, DELTORO HYDRAULICS* :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

single toro pump


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP NME1 YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON NEW YEARS SAY IN LONG BEACH.*


----------



## bloody sunday

so what does it do that a piston dont. just want 2 see.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 22 2007, 05:19 PM~9283854
> *WHAT'S UP NME1 YOU GUYS GOING TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC ON NEW YEARS SAY IN LONG BEACH.
> *


UNFORTUNATELY I CANT BE THERE, AS FOR THE REST OF THE CREW I'M NOT SURE.


----------



## chilac

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Nov 22 2007, 07:22 PM~9283864
> *so what does it do that a piston dont. just want 2 see.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chilac

> so what does it do that a piston dont. just want 2 see.
> [/quote
> 
> and whats the price diff????


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## shawngoodtimer sd

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:37 AM~9273996
> *MAKING A NEW THREAD FOR THE DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WE ARE MAKING THEM AGAIN FOR 2008 BACK BY DEMAND THE ONES THAT WE ARE SELLING COME WITH A STEEL TANK AND STEEL BACKING PLATE FOR THAT EXTRA PRESSURE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> IF YOU ALREADY HAVE PISTONS AND WANT TO SWITCH IT UP TO BLADDERS PM ME WE CAN DO THAT SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO BUY A WHOLE NEW KIT
> 
> IF YOU OR ANYONE OUT THERE HAS TORO PUMPS AND WANTS TO LET IT BE KNOWN HERE IS THE PLACE TO DO IT AND POST PICS OR VIDEOS  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ARE U HITTING WITH THEM PUMPS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Nov 22 2007, 08:53 PM~9284960
> *WHAT ARE U HITTING WITH THEM PUMPS LOOKS GOOD
> *



*I'VE SEEN THERE SINGLE'S DOING 70'S AND THERE DOUBLE DOING OVER THAT WITH EASE.*


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2007, 10:54 PM~9279821
> *Lets see an exploded view of the pump and bladder like the comp does with thier piston pumps
> *



X 2


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## zc_delacruz

Just got done watching the vid's WOW :wow: :wow: :wow: damn maybe I betta jus buy one of these instead of my piston those rides were gettin up and QUICK


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Nov 25 2007, 01:53 PM~9300827
> *Just got done watching the vid's WOW  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: damn maybe I betta jus buy one of these instead of my piston those rides were gettin up and QUICK
> *



*THERE NO DOUBT DEL TORO STUFF IS THE SHIT. THE LAST OF STRAIGHT HONEST SHOP'S IN NOR CAL CALL RUDY GREAT GENTE.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ok here they are the top secret pics of the TORO bladder pump the one and only.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

here is what the steel tank looks like from the out side


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ok here is our bladder accumilator inside of the tank no pressure


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

with a little flash


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

here is the steel 3/4" port block with the bored out DEL TORO marzocchi plus

Steel Block 3/4 " port $140.00 shipped in the U.S

Marzocchi Plus bored out for more pressure + flow $150.00 shipped in the U.S 

both for $290.00 shipped


----------



## Eddie-Money

*DAMN HOMIE YOU GUYS ARE STEPPING UP THE GAME FOR 08 AIN'T YA.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The Del Toro Bladder kit includes the Steel tank,Steel backing plate,3/8" Rods, Bladder Accumilator goes for 300.00 plus shipping


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The kit with Steel 3/4 " port block is 450.00 +shipping


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2007, 07:54 PM~9303140
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>slammin bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLANK MANN

HOW MUCH COMPLETE W/MOTOR/ADEX


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

the kit with block and bored out marzocchi plus gear is 550.00


----------



## pitbull_432

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:03 PM~9303192
> *the kit with block and bored out marzocchi plus gear is  $690.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






JUST A LITTLE CURIOUS DOES IT HAVE 2 CHECK VALVES


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Here is our Prestolite Plus Vented Motors 160.00


----------



## illeagle86

this pump looks like its going to do some damage!!! :worship:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 25 2007, 08:05 PM~9303208
> *JUST A LITTLE CURIOUS DOES IT HAVE 2 CHECK VALVES
> *


YES IT DOES HAVE 2 CHECK VALVES


----------



## pitbull_432

WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THAT 2 BUILD MORE PRESSURE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The complete *Del Toro Bladder Pro Pump* is $725.00 we make ea of the pumps special order thats why they are pricey but the pumps will speak for themselves stay 2 steps ahead of the competition


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## illeagle86

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 25 2007, 09:11 PM~9303238
> *WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THAT 2 BUILD MORE PRESSURE
> *






x2


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 25 2007, 08:11 PM~9303238
> *WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THAT 2 BUILD MORE PRESSURE
> *


It is to keep the pressure in the tank and not allow it to come out the return and blow the dump


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

here it is with a little bit of pressure


----------



## pitbull_432

WHY ON THE RETURN SIDE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Some more pressure you get the ideal :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Just like a big trampoline the harder you land the higher you go


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

One more thing ADEX is the only way to go with these


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:22 PM~9303353
> *Just like a big trampoline the harder you land the higher you go
> *


 :yes:


----------



## azmobn06

I've had og pumps all my life and now looking to "step it up" a bit and, please tell me the advantages of the bladder pump compared to that of the piston pump.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

here it is the original Toro pump from 1998 hittin 60" single before marzocchis the car is above lowrider single pump champ and nationals champ


----------



## Eddie-Money

*<span style=\'color:red\'>DAMN BOYS YOU GONNA BE KILLIN THE COMPITITION THIS YEAR IN NOR CAL*</span>


----------



## illeagle86

:wow:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2007, 08:26 PM~9303410
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>DAMN BOYS YOU GONNA BE KILLIN THE COMPITITION THIS YEAR IN NOR CAL</span>
> *


THATS ALWAYS THE PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Eddie, azmobn06, nme1, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, 206ness, juiced79regal, pitbull_432, W H A T*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOU GUYS GONNA EVER BRING BACK TORO 63 FROM RETIREMENT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2007, 08:31 PM~9303471
> *YOU GUYS GONNA EVER BRING BACK TORO 63 FROM RETIREMENT
> *


WHEN WE FIND SOMEONE WORTHY IN NOR CAL.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

coudnt get a good pic but here is our LOWRIDER NATIONALS AWARD 3 years in a row single pump champ with a single pump 63


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

Still would like an insight as to advantages and different performance characteristics of the bladder pump compared to the piston.....thanks


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

man sergio putting it out there for everyone to see. :0 

as big sergio explained it to me years ago....

with a piston the seals have to be air tight to keep the fluid from the gas, which causes a lot of resistance. there is no resistance with the bladder. (or seals).  

just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 25 2007, 08:09 PM~9303836
> *
> 
> with a piston the seals have to be air tight to keep the fluid from the gas, which causes a lot of resistance. there is no resistance with the bladder. (or seals).
> 
> just my .02 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pitbull_432

MORE INFO PLEASE


----------



## Texaswayz

I"ll be putting in my order for two bladder pumps real soon :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9303836
> *man sergio putting it out there for everyone to see. :0
> 
> as big sergio explained it to me years ago....
> 
> with a piston the seals have to be air tight to keep the fluid from the gas, which causes a lot of resistance. there is no resistance with the bladder. (or seals).
> 
> just my .02 :biggrin:
> *



yup this way everyone knows what they are buying ready for your next hopper wayne :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:04 PM~9304874
> *yup this way everyone knows what they are buying ready for your next hopper wayne :biggrin:
> *


yep, i hope to be back out with something this year.  ive got three frames you guys did here waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## illeagle86

so this bladder pump is it stronger (psi) and safer than a piston pump :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zc_delacruz

Well damn can I get a # or a website SUMTHIN!! :dunno: :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by illeagle86_@Nov 26 2007, 01:11 AM~9305920
> *so this bladder pump is it stronger (psi) and safer than a piston pump :nicoderm:
> *



put it this way you dont have to worry about the piston getting stuck in the tank


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Nov 26 2007, 11:45 AM~9307836
> *Well damn can I get a # or a website SUMTHIN!!  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



number is on my signature we are working on a website :biggrin: 

if you want to speak to someone direct on this just call for more info 408-482-8762 sergio


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2007, 09:12 AM~9306938
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

If you already have a piston set up and want to upgrade to our bladders we sell the bladders seperately pm me or call for info


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Single radical Toro BLADDER Pump


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 26 2007, 12:09 AM~9305447
> *yep, i hope to be back out with something this year.   ive got three frames you guys did here waiting. :biggrin:
> *


I'VE BEEN WAITING TO SEE TWO OF THOSE IN THE PIT


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

:0 good info :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 07:42 PM~9303028
> *ok here they are the top secret pics of the TORO bladder pump the one and only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Del Toro bladder pump user since 1999


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 26 2007, 11:05 PM~9313912
> *Del Toro bladder pump user since 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE WEST COAST YOUR CAR LOOKS HOT BOY!!!!*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 26 2007, 11:05 PM~9313912
> *Del Toro bladder pump user since 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT*


----------



## Texaswayz

Thats tight :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9328061
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>1 TORO BLADDER PUMP can do*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 29 2007, 01:53 AM~9329433
> *thanks bro just yesterday i was searching for this shit it use to be on yahoo but i couldnt find it
> once again just showing what ANYTIME BROTHER.</span>*


----------



## charles85

Now thats what am talking about right there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9328061
> *HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texican

DAMN!!! one pump !!!! :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 29 2007, 01:53 AM~9329433
> *thanks bro just yesterday i was searching for this shit it use to be on yahoo but i couldnt find it
> once again just showing what THAT'S WHAT THE BOYS FROM THE 408 HAVE BEEN DOING FOR MANY YEARS NOW.</span>*


----------



## west coast ridaz

whats the cost


----------



## PuroLocos83

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 09:14 PM~9303259
> *The complete Del Toro Bladder Pump is $850.00 we make ea of the pumps special order thats why they are pricey but the pumps will speak for themselves stay 2 steps ahead of the competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



$850 for complete pump, adex, motor,every thing as seen in this pic. ready to bolt on?


----------



## 99linkers

that looks crazyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

i'm trying to get my cutttty hop-n this year!!!!!!
still don't know what pumps to use!!!!!!!!

i go a monster 400


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Nov 30 2007, 12:20 PM~9340898
> *$850 for complete pump, adex, motor,every thing as seen in this pic. ready to bolt on?
> *


no 725 is just for the complete pump no fittings or dump


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Would you just sell the bladder kit? I already have a piston from showtime and would like to install the bladder by itself.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 1 2007, 10:10 AM~9348163
> *no 850 is just for the complete pump no fittings or dump
> *


holycrap batman


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 1 2007, 09:28 AM~9348248
> *holycrap batman
> *


x2


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

alot of the cost comes from the bladder plus these are all top of the line parts on the pump


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 29 2007, 03:03 PM~9333570
> *Now thats what am talking about right there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any one can strip an engine compartment and take off a bumper pumps should be in the trunk not the back seat


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2007, 04:44 PM~9350209
> *any one can strip an engine compartment and take off a bumper pumps should be in the  trunk not the back seat
> *



*MAN THAT SOUNDS LIKE STRAIGHT HATE.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 1 2007, 04:57 PM~9350298
> *MAN THAT SOUNDS LIKE STRAIGHT HATE.
> *


not hating statin fact's im no hater the car gets up for havin arms under the doors and no front end with a pump in the back seat the car has plenty of wins


----------



## midwest_swang

WOW now this is some funny shit im gonna tell you some cool shit about this pump idea... I was fuckin around with piston pumps two years ago tryin to get the shit dialed in right and consistant and could never get it to act the same two times in a row. So I got to thinkin I took the old large first style piston tank, took the piston out (cause they stick in the bore bad design) and I installed a toro bladder inside the piston tank. I had the first one out and never told anyone :0 It worked fabulous far more consistant than a piston, you can run regular air, and get more pressure cause the tank is bulletproof. I got a single pump lincoln towncar doin 50 with this pump in it and it works great now they sell it to the public  Guess that secrets gone


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2007, 05:07 PM~9350349
> *not hating  statin  fact's  im no hater the car gets up for havin arms under the doors and no front end  with a pump in the back seat the car has plenty of wins
> *


WHAT DOES THE PUMP BEING IN THE BACK SEAT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH HOW HIGH IT HOPS? :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 1 2007, 06:30 PM~9350769
> *WHAT DOES THE PUMP BEING IN THE BACK SEAT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH HOW HIGH IT HOPS? :dunno:
> *


maybe if it was in the trunk i would have less room for batterie's? im not sure but i was just comenting


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 1 2007, 06:30 PM~9350769
> *WHAT DOES THE PUMP BEING IN THE BACK SEAT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH HOW HIGH IT HOPS? :dunno:
> *


are you bringing your car out saturday im hungry :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2007, 06:43 PM~9350819
> *maybe if it was in the trunk i would have less room for batterie's?  im not sure  but i was just comenting
> *


THE REGAL HAS 12 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK WITH THE REAR PUMP.MY CUTTY HAS 12 BATTERIES IN THE TRUNK WITH 4 PUMPS I'M SURE THE PUMP FOR THE REGAL WOULD FIT.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2007, 06:45 PM~9350824
> *are you bringing your car out saturday im hungry :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GUYS GONNA CRY WHEN TEAM DEL TORO SHOWS UP?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

ive had 12 before also but my pumps where under the car where the muffler should go, back in 1989 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=486392


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 1 2007, 06:51 PM~9350853
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA CRY WHEN TEAM DEL TORO SHOWS UP?
> *


nope im gunna get a bib tuck it in my shirt and eat my burger :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

dont forget to bring a toy for the toy drivve, we are hopping to bring the people out to have a good time


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2007, 06:57 PM~9350894
> *nope im gunna get a bib tuck it in my shirt and  eat my burger  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LUCK OUT THERE TIM. IF I GET MY CAR READY WE'LL NOSE UP FOR A BACON CHEESEBURGER.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW

IMG]http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc252/Spookyrdly/pic130.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nme1




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 1 2007, 06:43 PM~9350819
> *maybe if it was in the trunk i would have less room for batterie's?  im not sure  but i was just comenting
> *


plenty of room for the pump in the trunk the pump in the back seat is easier access to work on also when your front bumper breaks as many front clips as ours has from hitting so high and landing so hard then maybe you will understand why we take the bumper off anything else.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 1 2007, 05:22 PM~9350404
> *WOW now this is some funny shit im gonna tell you some cool shit about this pump idea...  I was fuckin around with piston pumps two years ago tryin to get the shit dialed in right and consistant and could never get it to act the same two times in a row. So I got to thinkin I took the old large first style piston tank, took the piston out (cause they stick in the bore bad design) and I installed a toro bladder inside the piston tank. I had the first one out and never told anyone  :0 It worked fabulous far more consistant than a piston, you can run regular air, and get more pressure cause the tank is bulletproof. I got a single pump lincoln towncar doin 50 with this pump in it and it works great now they sell it to the public   Guess that secrets gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That lincoln looks good bangin for a single :biggrin: got any video of it hoppin


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

back to the topic get your TORO pump for 2008 feel free to call or pm with any ? anyone else out there servin with the pumps post it up unless its a SECRET :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 2 2007, 02:14 AM~9353430
> *plenty of room for the pump in the trunk the pump in the back seat is easier access to work on also when your front bumper breaks as many front clips as ours has from hitting so high and landing so hard then maybe you will understand why we take the bumper off anything else.
> *


nope, i said it does does good for they way it is


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 1 2007, 04:57 PM~9350298
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>good lookin out bro  :biggrin:*


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

DEL TORO= QUALITY...

ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT THERE PRODUCT AND WORK.. I SEEN A SET UP IN A CAR FOR 5 YEARS, OWNER NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH ANY OF IT.. NO LEAKS IN THE TRUNK NO WHERE...(CYLINDERS ONLY) DEL TORO INSTALLED..


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHEN ARE YOU GUYS PLANNING ON PUTTING UP YOUR WEBSITE.</span>*


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 2 2007, 02:28 AM~9353458
> *back to the topic get your TORO pump for 2008 feel free to call or pm with any ? anyone else out there servin with the pumps post it up unless its a SECRET :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shorty's Hydraulics, oh shit!!!! :0


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 2 2007, 04:17 AM~9353441
> *That lincoln looks good bangin for a single :biggrin: got any video of it hoppin
> *


LOL...that was the one I knew about......  ...I just couldnt say who.. :biggrin: 
DAMN....the secrets out now..... :angry: J/K

Great Job.................................!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 2 2007, 09:57 AM~9354185
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 2 2007, 08:15 AM~9353875
> *DEL TORO= QUALITY...
> 
> ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT THERE PRODUCT AND WORK.. I SEEN A SET UP IN A CAR FOR 5 YEARS, OWNER NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH ANY OF IT.. NO LEAKS IN THE TRUNK NO WHERE...(CYLINDERS ONLY) DEL TORO INSTALLED..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL TORO STREET BLADDER IS READY TO GO 575 COMPLETE PUMP NO FITTINGS OR DUMP*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 2 2007, 09:55 PM~9359257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*I LIKE I LIKE*


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 2 2007, 03:17 AM~9353441
> *That lincoln looks good bangin for a single :biggrin: got any video of it hoppin
> *


Yeah I got some good videos Ill post some up later


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Dec 2 2007, 12:25 PM~9354607
> *LOL...that was the one I knew about......  ...I just couldnt say who.. :biggrin:
> DAMN....the secrets out now..... :angry:  J/K
> 
> Great Job.................................!!!
> *


Damn Oh well theres more secrets where that came from :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 2 2007, 03:17 AM~9353441
> *That lincoln looks good bangin for a single :biggrin: got any video of it hoppin
> *



View My Video


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 05:58 AM~9361207
> *View My Video
> 
> *


*NICE BRO YOUR LINCOLN IS KIILIN THE BUMPER.*


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 07:58 AM~9361207
> *View My Video
> 
> *


That bitch it SWANGGIN for a single!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 3 2007, 05:58 AM~9361207
> *View My Video
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE AND FROM THE DOOR :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 3 2007, 07:10 AM~9361221
> *NICE BRO YOUR LINCOLN IS KIILIN THE BUMPER.
> *


Thanks bro its even higher now that video was mid summer ive made a few improvements


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 3 2007, 05:30 PM~9364969
> *:thumbsup: NICE AND FROM THE DOOR :0
> *


Thanks bro let me know if yall need a midwest spokesman for your product  Im tryin to hold it down out here :cheesy:


----------



## Texaswayz

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield

how much for a 2 pump kit to indy 46107 area


----------



## T BONE

Will it fit inside my dash?


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 4 2007, 11:18 AM~9370622
> *Will it fit inside my dash?
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:18 AM~9370622
> *Will it fit inside my dash?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:18 AM~9370622
> *Will it fit inside my dash?
> *


FOOLS ALWAYS HATING :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 4 2007, 06:10 PM~9373943
> *FOOLS ALWAYS HATING :uh:
> *



*YEAH THERE'S ALWAYS HATER'S EVERYWHERE*


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Dec 4 2007, 06:39 PM~9373699-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 07:04 PM~9373888
> *:twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 07:10 PM~9373943
> *FOOLS ALWAYS HATING :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Dec 4 2007, 07:16 PM~9373993
> *YEAH THERE'S ALWAYS HATER'S EVERYWHERE
> *



I am lost. Whats the problem?


Care to elaborate so this all makes sense to me?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 4 2007, 07:23 PM~9374066
> *I am lost. Whats the problem?
> Care to elaborate so this all makes sense to me?
> *


i hear dash pumps catch fire easy

:dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## T BONE

:dunno:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 22 2007, 09:36 AM~9281341
> *here is a DEL TORO PISTON PUMP WHICH WE ALSO SELL IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT THE PUMPS ARE THE SAME SIZE UNLESS YOU WANT THE LONGER TANK I'LL BE POSTING SOME FULL PICS SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## magicmike

no hating here man , i ordered a pistom kt . i chose piston b cuz its more DURABEL then a bag . bags are known to bust . pistons are alot stronger and have been used for years


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

thats coo our bladders have never busted do to too much pressure the only way it will but is if it gets ripped by something but as long as there is oil in the system it stays in the back of the tank where it belongs


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Dec 5 2007, 01:00 PM~9380025
> *no hating here man , i ordered a pistom kt . i chose piston b cuz its more DURABEL then a bag . bags are known to bust . pistons are alot stronger and have been used for years
> *



Fake tits have been known to bust too but that never stopped me from playin with em :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 03:34 PM~9381735
> *Fake tits have been known to bust too but that never stopped me from playin with em  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 03:34 PM~9381735
> *Fake tits have been known to bust too but that never stopped me from playin with em  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 28 2007, 09:19 PM~9328061
> *HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE IT
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man




----------



## CE 707

whats the price on the pump


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 9 2007, 04:42 PM~9411594
> *whats the price on the pump
> *


we are testing the street pump right now that one will be about 580.00 the pro pump like the one pictured here is 750.00 no fittings or dump


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Dec 5 2007, 05:34 PM~9381735
> *Fake tits have been known to bust too but that never stopped me from playin with em  :biggrin:
> *



you an't fucking joking eather


----------



## MR.LONGO

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Nov 30 2007, 12:20 PM~9340898
> *$850 for complete pump, adex, motor,every thing as seen in this pic. ready to bolt on?
> *


SO 850$ WITH ADEX MOTOR AND EVERYTHING?????AND DOES THAT INCLUDE SHIPPING AND DO YOU DO PAYPAL?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2007, 10:56 AM~9417605
> *we are testing the street pump right now that one will be about 580.00 the pro pump like the one pictured here is 850.00 no fittings or dump
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2007, 10:56 AM~9417605
> *we are testing the street pump right now that one will be about 580.00 the pro pump like the one pictured here is 850.00 no fittings or dump
> *


GOOD NEWS MORE DETAILS TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SO PICS OF THE STREET BLADDER WILL BE COMING SOON JUST CURIOUS IF THERE'S A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE COMP AND THE STREET BLADDER.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9464668
> *SO PICS OF THE STREET BLADDER WILL BE COMING SOON JUST CURIOUS IF THERE'S A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE COMP AND THE STREET BLADDER.
> *


 :yes: PICS COMING SOON.THANKS TO INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB FOR PROVIDING A TEST CAR.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 16 2007, 03:18 PM~9465294
> *:yes:  PICS COMING SOON.THANKS TO INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB FOR PROVIDING A TEST CAR.
> *


Shit go on and send me a test pump homie I can help you all get your shit real right


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 16 2007, 02:18 PM~9465294
> *:yes:  PICS COMING SOON.THANKS TO INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB FOR PROVIDING A TEST CAR.
> *



*IS IT THE CARPRICE FROM INSPIRATIONS C.C. FROM SAN JO. DID IT HAVE THE BLADDER AT SAM.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 16 2007, 02:27 PM~9465324
> *IS IT THE CARPRICE FROM INSPIRATIONS C.C. FROM SAN JO. DID IT HAVE THE BLADDER AT SAM.
> *


YES THE CAPRICE, BUT NO STREET BLADDER AT SAMS.LET ME SAY THE OWNER WAS SUPRISED BY THE PERFORMANCE OF THE BLADDER.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HERE'S THE CAPRICE AT SAM'S W/O THE BLADDER.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*NME1 YOU HAVE ANY PICS OR VIDEO OF THE CAR.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 16 2007, 02:36 PM~9465368
> *
> 
> HERE'S THE CAPRICE AT SAM'S W/O THE BLADDER.
> *


AT SAMS POWERED BY A TORO PISTON PUMP. OH YEAH DEL TORO MAKES THOSE TOO.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 16 2007, 02:39 PM~9465378
> *NME1 YOU HAVE ANY PICS OR VIDEO OF THE CAR.
> *


FROM THE TEST I DONT, BUT SOMEONE DOES.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 16 2007, 02:42 PM~9465395
> *FROM THE TEST I DONT, BUT SOMEONE DOES.
> *


*LOL... NME1 TELL SERG OR RUDY TO POST PICS OR VIDEO.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

didnt take any pics but i will next time which should be soon :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

this is the other video from that night


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

whoops wrong one letme look for it i know i had two of them :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's poppin Chev*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 17 2007, 07:29 PM~9472601
> *what's poppin Chev
> *


just hookin up the tread with video i had so many a few didnt get posted the caprice was swinging :thumbsup: i missed getting in on video gas hoppin


----------



## Eddie-Money

*A Sergio are ya gonna post pics of the new street bladder I'm interested in purchancing one.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 17 2007, 08:47 PM~9473234
> *A Sergio are ya gonna post pics of the new street bladder I'm interested in purchancing one.
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 18 2007, 01:43 PM~9477669
> *THE STREET BLADDER IS BEING PUT ON HOLD WE DONT WANT TO RUSH IT OUT WE NEED TO MAKE SURE THATS ITS RELIABLE AND CAN HOLD UP TO THE PRESSURE AS SOON AS ITS READY I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW FOR NOW WE ARE ONLY SELLING THE ORIGINAL BLADDER WITH THE HEAVY DUTY BLADDER COST MORE BUT WORTH EVERY PENNY
> *



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Pics soon stay posted for the new year specials on our pumps


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Heres a little sample pic Single Toro Bladder Pump street Hopper new pics soon


----------



## Eddie-Money

*I knew one of you guys had pics :thumbsup: *


----------



## nme1

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY NEW YEAR'S GUYS!!!*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 23 2007, 10:49 PM~9518371
> *Heres a little sample pic Single Toro Bladder Pump street Hopper new pics soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## davidcarmen

how much for a complete pump w/ fittings and adex, just want 2 know income tax is around the corner


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2007, 03:13 PM~9398859
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT 

300.00 BLADDER WITH TANK KIT + SHIPPING


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

$ 150.00 FOR THE BLADDER ALONE SEND US YOUR PISTON TANK AND WE WILL MODIFY IT TO A DEL TORO BLADDER TANK 

WE HAVE OVER 10 YEARS EXPIERENCE WORKING WITH THE BLADDER PUMPS.


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's up Serg you got any new update's on the pumps yet homie*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

yea we got them ready to go just been working on a couple of street hoppers lately


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2008, 10:18 AM~9675266
> *yea we got them ready to go just been working on a couple of street hoppers lately
> *


wuz up homie im looking around for a good piston pump how much all i need is the pump.


----------



## monte187ls

im really looking on getting one of ur pumps need to know when there gonna be ready and how much shipped to corpus christi texas fully asembled ready to go in the ride.hit me up homie.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by monte187ls_@Jan 12 2008, 04:56 PM~9677144
> *im really looking on getting one of ur pumps need to know when there gonna be ready and how much shipped to corpus christi texas fully asembled ready to go in the ride.hit me up homie.
> *


YOU WON'T BE SORRY ALL THERE STUFF IS REALLY DEPENDABLE.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by monte187ls_@Jan 12 2008, 04:56 PM~9677144
> *im really looking on getting one of ur pumps need to know when there gonna be ready and how much shipped to corpus christi texas fully asembled ready to go in the ride.hit me up homie.
> *


pm sent


----------



## monte187ls

really looking foward to using ur pump in the ride .


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 12 2008, 10:37 AM~9675336
> *wuz up homie im looking around for a good piston pump how much all i need is the pump.
> *


*

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP STREET SERIES 575.00 PLUS SHIPPING

ALL BLADDER PUMPS INCLUDE HEAVY DUTY BLADDER

UPGRADES OPTIONAL 

WE ACCEPT CREDIT CARDS PM OR CALL FOR MORE INFO *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by monte187ls_@Jan 13 2008, 01:14 PM~9682514
> *really looking foward to using ur pump in the ride .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:14 PM~9303259
> *The complete Del Toro Bladder Pump is $725.00 we make ea of the pumps special order thats why they are pricey but the pumps will speak for themselves stay 2 steps ahead of the competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


with the adex


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*1200.00 for the complete pump with adex and 2 checkvalves all plumbed ready to bolt on*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Here is is finally pics of our Del Toro Street Bladder Pump in StockNow cash that income tax check sweet talk the lady etc get your hopper ready for the summer

575.00 *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*$ 150.00 FOR THE BLADDER ALONE SEND US YOUR PISTON TANK AND WE WILL MODIFY IT TO A DEL TORO BLADDER TANK 

300.00 for the tank kit includes bladder,steel tank,backing plate and rods *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Those motors on those pumps suck, have you tried them out? I bought a box of those from showtime and they did not last for us, all using eight batteries. Pumps look good, but the motors are not worth it, enless they have changed the brush holder, its very thin sheet metal.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Those motors on those pumps suck, have you tried them out? I bought a box of those from showtime and they did not last for us, all using eight batteries. Pumps look good, but the motors are not worth it, enless they have changed the brush holder, its very thin sheet metal.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

we normally dont push a chrome motor to 8 batts if you want that go with a plus motor these are the street pumps you can always do a couple of tricks to these motors so that they last longer but the plus motor upgrade is only 50.00


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:nicoderm:


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:rofl:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT FOR THE BEST PUMP ON THE MARKET DELTORO BLADDER PUMP :werd:


----------



## bigabdaddy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2008, 10:35 PM~9905032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that block steel?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by bigabdaddy_@Feb 22 2008, 10:23 PM~10009204
> *is that block steel?
> *



The street pump is alum the Pro is steel


----------



## Grimmis




----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2008, 09:35 PM~9905032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 18 2008, 10:29 PM~9975893
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 4 2008, 01:23 AM~10083367
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


That's wright Del Toro Bladder Pumps holding it down in Phoenix @ the LRM Show
1st place "Locals Only Street Hop- Arizona class" mission completed Serg :biggrin: 
see everybody in San Bernardino


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10090496
> *That's wright Del Toro Bladder Pumps holding it down in Phoenix @ the LRM Show
> 1st place "Locals Only Street Hop- Arizona class" mission completed Serg :biggrin:
> see everybody in San Bernardino
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 4 2008, 08:06 PM~10090496
> *That's wright Del Toro Bladder Pumps holding it down in Phoenix @ the LRM Show
> 1st place "Locals Only Street Hop- Arizona class" mission completed Serg :biggrin:
> see everybody in San Bernardino
> *


GOOD SHIT uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

hey homie looking to get lifted, cash in hand, this is what i want :biggrin: 

2 pumps, #11 gear to the front
#9 to the rear

4 switches mounted under the dash, simple front back side to side
8 batteries, 1000 cranking amps
3 tons to the front 
2 tons to the rear
ground under the seat for easy access. 

its for 87 caprice landua :biggrin: 

pm me a price installed.


----------



## 68niou1

:0


> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2008, 08:37 PM~9905043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TrueOGcadi

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 7 2008, 03:04 PM~10114746
> *hey homie looking to get lifted, cash in hand, this is what i want :biggrin:
> 
> 2 pumps, #11 gear to the front
> #9  to the rear
> 
> 4 switches mounted under the dash, simple front back side to side
> 8 batteries, 1000 cranking amps
> 3 tons to the front
> 2 tons to the rear
> ground under the seat for easy access.
> 
> its for 87 caprice landua :biggrin:
> 
> pm me a price installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



give me a call


----------



## bigabdaddy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 3 2008, 01:51 AM~9852948
> *$ 150.00 FOR THE BLADDER ALONE SEND US YOUR PISTON TANK AND WE WILL MODIFY IT TO A DEL TORO BLADDER TANK
> 
> 300.00 for the tank kit includes bladder,steel tank,backing plate and rods
> *


Does this kit come in chrome?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 12 2008, 11:50 AM~10151694
> *give me a call
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10090496
> *That's wright Del Toro Bladder Pumps holding it down in Phoenix @ the LRM Show
> 1st place "Locals Only Street Hop- Arizona class" mission completed Serg :biggrin:
> see everybody in San Bernardino
> *



congrats :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

check your pms homie


----------



## nme1

uffin: uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:37 AM~9273996
> *MAKING A NEW THREAD FOR THE DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WE ARE MAKING THEM AGAIN FOR 2008 BACK BY DEMAND THE ONES THAT WE ARE SELLING COME WITH A STEEL TANK AND STEEL BACKING PLATE FOR THAT EXTRA PRESSURE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> IF YOU ALREADY HAVE PISTONS AND WANT TO SWITCH IT UP TO BLADDERS PM ME WE CAN DO THAT SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO BUY A WHOLE NEW KIT
> 
> IF YOU OR ANYONE OUT THERE HAS TORO PUMPS AND WANTS TO LET IT BE KNOWN HERE IS THE PLACE TO DO IT AND POST PICS OR VIDEOS  :biggrin:
> *


*Sergio has been in the game for a very long time!*
DELTORO HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 12 2008, 11:50 AM~10151694
> *give me a call
> *


see you later on this afternoon homie


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 16 2008, 10:56 PM~10185466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP EQUIPPED! :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

LOOKING GOOD PETER


----------



## Psta

Del Toro been in the game for a minute!
Props to them for still putting in work!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

just got back from the shop, car should be ready in a week or so, cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

TTT For my homie Sergio. One of these days he'll come up here to the nw for a visit :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 20 2008, 11:45 AM~10215280
> *TTT For my homie Sergio. One of these days he'll come up here to the nw for a visit  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: coo how's everything been up there any good hops lately


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559

QUIK QUESTION HOW DO YOU KNOW THE DIFFRENC BETWEEN A CANADIAN FRAME OR REGULAR FRAME FOR IMPALAS?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

simple, the Canadian frame is boxed on all four sides in the rear section of the frame. A non canadian is only three sides in the rear...


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

WEST COAST HOPPER IN ACTION ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPERS OUT THERE :0 :biggrin: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAn0Nee5TgQ


CAN I JUST POST THE VIDEO STRAIGHT UP? HOW


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 22 2008, 07:36 PM~10231907
> *WEST COAST HOPPER IN ACTION ONE OF THE CLEANEST HOPPERS OUT THERE :0  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAn0Nee5TgQ
> CAN I JUST POST THE VIDEO STRAIGHT UP? HOW
> *


LOOKING GOOD WEST COAST HOPPER :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 22 2008, 10:17 AM~10229105
> *:thumbsup: coo how's everything been up there any good hops lately
> *


everythings cool out here. tell your dad to look out for my phone call, i need a custom tank made before to long.Deltoros are good people sergio,rudy,sergio jr!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Del Toro bladder powered*


----------



## G-TIMES 559

SINGLE OR DOUBLE?? HOW MANY BATTS & HOW MUCH WEIGHT?? LOLZ J/P...LOOKS GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85

sick.. hey fellas i went by the shop in san martin but u guys were closed i wanted to drop of my piston to get the blader instaled will u guys be open tommorow?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Just got this back homies :biggrin: Sergio hooked it up  great work great great price great person to deal with, go check out the Deltoros for all your hydraulic needs


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP OGCADI YUP THE GILROY BOY'S DID A KICK ASS JOB ON OUR CAR LOOKS KICK ASS.*


----------



## TrueOGcadi

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 28 2008, 05:20 PM~10279379
> *WHAT'S UP OGCADI YUP THE GILROY BOY'S DID A KICK ASS JOB ON OUR CAR LOOKS KICK ASS.
> *



yeah they do good work homie, i recommend these guys to anyone


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Mar 27 2008, 07:44 PM~10272184
> *sick.. hey fellas i went by the shop in san martin but u guys were closed i wanted to drop of my piston to get the blader instaled will u guys be open tommorow?
> *


sup bro what time did you go by the shop


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 28 2008, 05:43 PM~10279497
> *yeah they do good work homie, i recommend  these guys to anyone
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT FOR THE BEST PUMP ON THE MARKET 

ALSO SHOPS CAN RECEIVE A DISCOUNTED RATE FOR MIN ORDER PM ME FOR DETAILS* :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Mar 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10237915
> *everythings cool out here. tell your dad to look out for my phone call, i need a custom tank made before to long.Deltoros are good people sergio,rudy,sergio jr!
> *



COO GIVE US A CALL


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

FREE !!!! [/b]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## TrueOGcadi

Sergio this is how it looks with the rims on homie :biggrin: thanks agian homie..


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

looks good wheres the pics of it locked up


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 31 2008, 10:40 AM~10296391
> *Sergio this is how it looks with the rims on homie :biggrin: thanks agian homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CAPRICE! WHERE YOU GET THE BUMPER KIT FROM?


----------



## jgdslb

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10313815
> *NICE CAPRICE! WHERE YOU GET THE BUMPER KIT FROM?
> *



munoz tire and wheel. Known as final fantasy on here :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## rudeboi3

OUT WITH THE OLD & IN WITH THE NEW! REMOVED MY PUMP & A COMPETITORS PISTON TANK!


----------



## rudeboi3

BORED OUT THE BLOCK TO FIT DEL TORO RODS









RODS FIT!


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOT MY ADEX IN TODAY SO NOW I CAN FINSH UP PUTTING MY PUMP TOGETHER!


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOT MY ADEX IN TODAY SO NOW I CAN FINSH UP PUTTING MY PUMP TOGETHER!


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 10:44 AM~10334338
> *I GOT MY ADEX IN TODAY SO NOW I CAN FINSH UP PUTTING MY PUMP TOGETHER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOTTA LOVE THOSE SUPER DUTY ADEX'S :biggrin:


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOT MY ADEX PLUMBED UP & TANK INSTALLED!


----------



## rudeboi3

MORE PICS!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 09:53 PM~10339296
> *I GOT MY ADEX PLUMBED UP & TANK INSTALLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*IT LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10339300
> *MORE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rudeboi3

NOW ALL I NEED IS A SLINE KEY SO I CAN BOLT THIS THING UP!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT FOR THE COMPETITION PUMP OF THE FUTURE*


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 11:53 PM~10339296
> *I GOT MY ADEX PLUMBED UP & TANK INSTALLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are those grade 8 bolts?????


----------



## rudeboi3

yes!


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 3 2008, 03:52 PM~10327265
> *BORED OUT THE BLOCK TO FIT DEL TORO RODS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RODS FIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey redeboi3 was just wondering what u used to bore out the holes for the rods


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Apr 6 2008, 09:59 AM~10346570
> *hey redeboi3 was just wondering what u used to bore out the holes for the rods
> *


REGULAR DRILL BITS! I HAVE A SET OF BITS! I STARTED WITH THE BIT 1 SIZE UP FROM THE ORIGINAL HOLE AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE BIGGER BITS TO PREVENT BREAKING THEM OR PREMATURE WEAR ON THEM!


----------



## rudeboi3

TTT


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 6 2008, 06:12 PM~10349327
> *REGULAR DRILL BITS! I HAVE A SET OF BITS! I STARTED WITH THE BIT 1 SIZE UP FROM THE ORIGINAL HOLE AND WORKED MY WAY TO THE BIGGER BITS TO PREVENT BREAKING THEM OR PREMATURE WEAR ON THEM!
> *


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

WE ALSO HAVE THE ALUMINUM BLOCKS THAT ALREADY HAVE THE BIG HOLES DRILLED OUT WITH ALL SIX MOUNTING BOLTS FOR THE PUMPHEAD 3/4" PORT 2" BLOCK


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 10:43 AM~10334331
> *I GOT MY ADEX IN TODAY SO NOW I CAN FINSH UP PUTTING MY PUMP TOGETHER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, how much and where?


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Apr 8 2008, 03:45 AM~10362130
> *nice, how much and where?
> *


ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156


----------



## playamade

HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO PUT A BLADER IN A PUMP I HAVE A SHORTYS HEAVY HITTER DAT I WANT 2 UP GRADE I ALREADY HAV DA ADEX DUMP ON ON IT


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 8 2008, 01:02 PM~10365189
> *ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Apr 8 2008, 04:43 PM~10366654
> *HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO PUT A BLADER IN A PUMP I HAVE A SHORTYS HEAVY HITTER DAT I WANT 2 UP GRADE I ALREADY HAV DA ADEX DUMP ON ON IT
> *


you send the tank buy the bladder 150.00 we install for free you pay for shipping to send it back you install tank on pump all done.hittin back bumper   pm me for more details


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

T
T
T


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP IN ACTION

INSPIRATIONS CC SINGLE PUMP CAPRICE 44" :0 *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:22 PM~10402883
> *WAS THAT AT THE SALINAS SHOW.</span></span>*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOU GUYS GOING TO ORANGE COVE FOR THE SHOW AND HOP.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 12 2008, 11:28 PM~10402927
> *YOU GUYS GOING TO ORANGE COVE FOR THE SHOW AND HOP.
> *


DONT KNOW YET


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

OUT WITH THE OLD PISTON :angry: 

IN WITH THE NEW BLADDER :cheesy: 

notice the wear and tear on the old piston


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ALSO TO THE OWNER THIS IS DONE AND SHOULD BE THERE LATER THIS WEEK :biggrin: 




























HIT US UP IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO UPGRADE YOUR HOPPING PUMP TO A TORO HOPPING PUMP


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 12 2008, 11:49 PM~10403070
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE BACK BUMPER PUMPS TO ME  BUSTING OUT THE STASH HUH I GUESS I HAVE TO BUST SOME OUT MY STASH

*NEW PRODUCT FOR THE SUMMER DEL TORO BLADDER WHAMMY PUMPS :0 :0 * CALL OR PM FOR INFO 

I WONDER WHAT THIS IS GOING ON


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## CHE1

Whats up Del Toro  How you dudes been.?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 13 2008, 12:57 AM~10403119
> *:biggrin: LOOKS LIKE BACK BUMPER PUMPS TO ME   BUSTING OUT THE STASH HUH I GUESS I HAVE TO BUST SOME OUT MY STASH
> 
> NEW PRODUCT FOR THE SUMMER DEL TORO BLADDER WHAMMY PUMPS :0  :0  CALL OR PM FOR INFO
> 
> I WONDER WHAT THIS IS GOING ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS DOING IT BIG WORLD WIDE IN 2008 BE THE FIRST IN YOUR AREA TO OWN THE PUMP OF THE FUTURE :biggrin: *

JUST A LITTLE SAMPLE  









I SEE YOU PEEKING :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 13 2008, 12:01 AM~10403141
> *Whats up Del Toro   How you dudes been.?
> *


DOING GOOD HOW'S EVERYTHING IN THE BAY YOUR BRO STILL HOPPING THE 64 OR DID HE SELL IT AFTER ALL


----------



## MR.LONGO

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:59 PM~10403131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE OUT YET AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO KENNEWICK WASHINGTON 99337


----------



## MR.LONGO

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:59 PM~10403131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL TORO WHAMMY PUMPS

STREET WHAMMY 975.00

PRO WHAMMY PLUS MOTORS VENTED 1100.00 

+ SHIPPING SHOULD BE BETWEEN 40 AND 50 DOLLARS NATION WIDE THE PUMPS ARE TOUGH

MORE PICS SOON*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 13 2008, 10:41 PM~10409597
> *DEL TORO WHAMMY PUMPS
> 
> STREET WHAMMY 975.00
> 
> PRO WHAMMY PLUS MOTORS VENTED 1100.00
> 
> + SHIPPING SHOULD BE BETWEEN 40 AND 50 DOLLARS NATION WIDE THE PUMPS ARE TOUGH
> 
> MORE PICS SOON
> *



*DELTORO :thumbsup: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 12 2008, 10:59 PM~10403131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## playamade

Ey homie i need ur addy so i can sen my tank too you does it have to be a piston pump to do it?i only have a shorty heavy hitter with a regular tank can you do that one?if you can hit me up with your addy so i can send you my tank and the info on how we can do this man thanx....... :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Apr 16 2008, 07:36 PM~10433870
> *Ey homie i need ur addy so i can sen my tank too you does it have to be a piston pump to do it?i only have a shorty heavy hitter with a regular tank can you do that one?if you can hit me up with your addy so i can send you my tank and the info on how we can do this man thanx....... :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 13 2008, 01:49 AM~10403070
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a double gate like hard line and chrome out?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:12 AM~10437399
> *how much for a double gate like hard line and chrome out?
> *



do you want complete with adex dump and fittings with the pumps chrome pm me exactly what you want so i can get you a price


----------



## rudeboi3

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 20 2008, 05:15 PM~10461392
> *TTT
> *



HOW'S THAT HOPPER COMING ALONG RUDY


----------



## 559karlo

DO U SELL THE BLADDER BY ITSELF PM IF U DOWITH A PRICE THANK YOU


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT ARE THE DAYS AND THE TIME THAT THE SHOP IN SAN MARTIN IS OPEN.*


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 21 2008, 11:44 PM~10471872
> *HOW'S THAT HOPPER COMING ALONG RUDY
> *


AS OF NOW, THE CAR HOPS HIGHER THEN I'VE EVER SEEN IT! FEW BUGS TO WORK OUT! WHEN IM HOPPING, THE REAR STARTS DANCING, TOO! I HAVE 24V TO EACH REAR PUMP AND I DONT THINK ITS PRESSING MY SPRINGS ENOUGH! I USE TO HAVE 48V TO EACH REAR PUMP. HOPPED IT & THE REAR WAS FINE! SO LAST NIGHT I RE-WIRED IT BACK TO 48V ON THE REAR SO PICS COMING SOON! 
I DID GET THAT SPLINE KEY!









I NEED MORE HEIGHT IN THE REAR! THATS LOCKED UP ON 14'S CHAINED!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

Hows it going big serg.


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## nme1

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 17 2008, 09:47 PM~10442146
> *do you want complete with adex dump and fittings with the pumps chrome pm me exactly what you want so i can get you a price
> *


yeap!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Apr 24 2008, 09:33 PM~10498241
> *Hows it going big serg.
> *


Sup* DON *Pedro this is lil Serg whats up with the hoppers down there?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DELTORO HYDRAULICS 10 YRS + EXP WITH THE BLADDER PUMP HOME OF THE ORIGINAL BLADDER PUMP*


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 27 2008, 01:33 PM~10514870
> *
> *


Dam is it a hopper or a car dancer cuz that looked like front to back :wow:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

LOOKING GOOD ANDY


----------



## tx regulater 254

ive seen two go blow wats da deal was it the fluid type, dey wernt mine but i knew da fools


----------



## tx regulater 254

oh yea dem pumpheads ported do yall still sell dem cuz other companys pot dem also but different, if so how much cuz i can get a num 9&11 regualer 80$ and ported 100$ plus 11$ shippen


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10527253
> *Dam is it a hopper or a car dancer cuz that looked like front to back :wow:
> *


thats what my car is doing!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 30 2008, 02:34 PM~10543406
> *ive seen two go blow wats da deal was it the fluid type, dey wernt mine but i knew da fools
> *


WERE THEY FROM US?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 30 2008, 03:00 PM~10543658
> *thats what my car is doing!
> *


WHAT SIZE COILS DO YOU HAVE IN THE REAR YOU MIGHT NEED STIFFER COILS AND SOME CHAINS BRING DOWN THE BATT POWER SO WHEN ITS LOCKED YOU CAN GIVE IT A EXTRA TAP ON THE SWITCH TO STIFFEN IT UP MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 30 2008, 02:38 PM~10543452
> *oh yea dem pumpheads ported do yall still sell dem cuz other companys pot dem also but different, if so how much cuz i can get a num 9&11 regualer 80$ and ported 100$ plus 11$ shippen
> *


OUR PORTED PUMP HEADS ARE 135.00 IF YOU CAN GET A BETTER DEAL GO FOR IT AS LONG AS IT IS THE SAME QUALITY.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

she's Finally gone, Del Toro Bladder Pumps will now be puttin it down in sunny Colorado going state to state in 2008
:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Time to build a west coast del toro certified hopper mike!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10545822
> *she's Finally gone, Del Toro Bladder Pumps will now be puttin it down in sunny Colorado going state to state in 2008
> :tears:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  it's all good what's next for the drawing board that 63 is looking like a good candidate :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Apr 30 2008, 07:38 PM~10546333
> *Time to build a west coast del toro certified hopper mike!
> *



AND YOU KNOW THIS MMMMMAAAANNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10545822
> *she's Finally gone, Del Toro Bladder Pumps will now be puttin it down in sunny Colorado going state to state in 2008
> :tears:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## TAYLORMADE

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2008, 10:35 PM~9905032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How close is this pump to stock length? Looks pretty close,is the tank,rods,bladder,and backplate still 300?and can up mod. the tanks differently? PM me the answer.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@May 1 2008, 01:24 PM~10551319
> *How close is this pump to stock length? Looks pretty close,is the tank,rods,bladder,and backplate still 300?and can up mod. the tanks differently? PM me the answer.
> *


??????


----------



## tx regulater 254

yea it was one of yalls it was back when the 13 pumpheads cameout!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 1 2008, 11:10 AM~10551597
> *??????
> *


yea they are still 300.00 let me know how you want it done shouldnt make a difference in price


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@May 1 2008, 10:24 AM~10551319
> *How close is this pump to stock length? Looks pretty close,is the tank,rods,bladder,and backplate still 300?and can up mod. the tanks differently? PM me the answer.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*ANOTHER CERTIFIED HOPPER

FROM PISTON TO BLADDER TO BACK BUMPER STREET SINGLE DELTORO BLADDER PUMP EQUIPPED. 40 + DAILY DRIVER*


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:  That last pic brings back memoreis.Rudy was the last one to hop th 86 m/c before she had to be down like a wounded horse.


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10563066
> *ANOTHER CERTIFIED HOPPER
> 
> FROM PISTON TO BLADDER TO BACK BUMPER STREET SINGLE DELTORO BLADDER PUMP EQUIPPED. 40 + DAILY DRIVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 40 + DAILY DRIVER the car only did 35 were you get the extra 5+ from?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10564651
> *40 + DAILY DRIVER the car only did 35 were you get the extra 5+ from?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10564651
> *40 + DAILY DRIVER the car only did 35 were you get the extra 5+ from?
> *


its his story he can tell it like he want's all the single's were del toro car's it's kinda like hopping against a mirror.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

HOW MUCH TO UPGRADE MY GEN 3 RED'S SUPER MAX?

I LIKE THE PISTON BUT YOU KNOW IM ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT HAS ONE OF EVERYTHING ON THE SHELF, AND WANNA SEE IF IT WILL HIT UP BETTER.

HOW MUCH PSI ARE YOU RUNNIN IN THE BLADDER ? 

I PUT 150 IN MY PISTON AND WORKED STR8 FOR ME


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@May 3 2008, 05:06 AM~10565585
> *HOW MUCH TO UPGRADE MY GEN 3 RED'S SUPER MAX?
> 
> I LIKE THE PISTON BUT YOU KNOW IM ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT HAS ONE OF EVERYTHING ON THE SHELF, AND WANNA SEE IF IT WILL HIT UP BETTER.
> 
> HOW MUCH PSI ARE YOU RUNNIN IN THE BLADDER ?
> 
> I PUT 150 IN MY PISTON AND WORKED STR8 FOR ME
> *


PM sent


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 2 2008, 07:12 PM~10563593
> *:biggrin:    That last pic brings back memoreis.Rudy was the last one to hop th 86 m/c before she had to be down like a wounded horse.
> *


 :biggrin: When the next hopper goin to be ready


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10564651
> *40 + DAILY DRIVER the car only did 35 were you get the extra 5+ from?
> *


EVERYONE I TALK TO INCLUDING THE OWNER OF THE CAR SAID HE HIT 42" AT THE SHOW. IF SOMEONE WAS THERE AND BEHIND THE STICK AND SAW 35" PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LET ME KNOW. ALSO YOU CAN TELL BY THE PICS IT HITTIN ABOVE 35" EASY


----------



## Don Pedro

As soon as i get close to finishing customers 63 ss from chicago,then it's time to go balls to the wall on my cut.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10568018
> *EVERYONE I TALK TO INCLUDING THE OWNER OF THE CAR SAID HE HIT 42" AT THE SHOW. IF SOMEONE WAS THERE AND BEHIND THE STICK AND SAW 35" PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LET ME KNOW. ALSO YOU CAN TELL BY THE PICS IT HITTIN ABOVE 35" EASY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all post the video of the 3 single pumps im not sure it ging to help it skipps and is blury :angry:


----------



## nme1

T
T
T


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10563066
> *ANOTHER CERTIFIED HOPPER
> 
> FROM PISTON TO BLADDER TO BACK BUMPER STREET SINGLE DELTORO BLADDER PUMP EQUIPPED. 40 + DAILY DRIVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight bro how much to switch my piston to a bladder?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## CE 707

who won the monte or the caprice


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10568018
> *EVERYONE I TALK TO INCLUDING THE OWNER OF THE CAR SAID HE HIT 42" AT THE SHOW. IF SOMEONE WAS THERE AND BEHIND THE STICK AND SAW 35" PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LET ME KNOW. ALSO YOU CAN TELL BY THE PICS IT HITTIN ABOVE 35" EASY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many batts does the monte have? is he runnin a single baldder?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 04:29 PM~10592072
> *thats tight bro how much to switch my piston to a bladder?
> *


WE ARE STILL DOING THE FREE INSTALLATION FOR A LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME SO JUST BUY THE BLADDER FOR 150.00 AND WE WILL CONVERT IT FOR *FREE*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 6 2008, 05:38 PM~10592674
> *How many batts does the monte have? is he runnin a single baldder?
> *


IT HAS 8 OR 10 YEA IT IS A SINGLE BLADDER PUMP TO THE NOSE.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 05:32 PM~10592635
> *who won the monte or the caprice
> *


THE CAPRICE WON MONTE PLACED SECOND


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2008, 04:42 PM~10592211
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10595406
> *WE ARE STILL DOING THE FREE INSTALLATION FOR A LIMITED AMOUNT OF TIME SO JUST BUY THE BLADDER FOR 150.00 AND WE WILL CONVERT IT FOR FREE
> *


hopefully I can get some money in the next few weeks and I will be hitting you up


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2008, 06:43 PM~10592234
> *
> *


looks like the tires were under 34psi, i noticed a big difference hoppin with 60 to 100 psi in my tires for hopping.

just make sure you have tubes in em and let the air out after your done hopping cuz the car will ride like shit


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2008, 11:01 PM~10595946
> *hopefully I can get some money in the next few weeks and I will be hitting you up
> *


COO JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS ALSO IN STOCK 

REG 150.00

VENTED 160.00

SHIPPING IS 15.00 NATIONWIDE

PICS IF NEEDED


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop

DO YOU GUYS CHECK YOUR PM' OR IS IT SELECTIVE


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@May 8 2008, 08:43 PM~10612542
> *DO YOU GUYS CHECK YOUR PM' OR IS IT SELECTIVE
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10612629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice sixtrey homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10612629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*THE CAR WAS PUTTING DOWN FOR 10 YRS BEFORE GETTING RETIRED.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 8 2008, 07:52 PM~10612629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

prestolite plus motors vented to stay cooler


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 12 2008, 04:48 PM~10638035
> *
> *


WHATS UP PETER :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS C.C._@May 13 2008, 02:12 PM~10645676
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 14 2008, 07:45 AM~10652765
> *WHATS UP PETER :biggrin:
> *


NADA JUST HERE AT WORK.


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## REALTALK

WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THANG SERGIO!!


----------



## PEEWEE408

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## 33rdFleetWood

View My Video


----------



## Don Pedro

The big homies at Del Toro putting in work!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 19 2008, 04:32 PM~10689917
> *The big homies at Del Toro putting in work!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

looking good out there nme1


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

damn it looks like you guys had a blast after we left :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2008, 07:16 AM~10694985
> *damn it looks like you guys had a blast after we left :biggrin:
> *


i was wondering when they had time to take all those pics.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 20 2008, 02:07 AM~10694268
> *looking good out there nme1
> *


thanx homie. also thank you for the food :thumbsup:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

hell yeah we had a blast and i still have more pictures and i want to try to have the food like that at every show we hit


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 20 2008, 10:03 AM~10696036
> *hell yeah we had a blast and i still have more pictures and i want to try to have the food like that at every show we hit
> *


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

View My Video
DEL TORO 63


----------



## 33rdFleetWood




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Good to see that 63 back out brings back alot of goodtimes :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 20 2008, 09:11 AM~10695274
> *thanx homie. also thank you for the food :thumbsup:
> *


thats what im talking about bomb ass bbq good looking out homies :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 20 2008, 06:30 PM~10699207
> *Good to see that 63 back out brings back alot of goodtimes :cheesy:
> *


yup yup :yes: still waiting on news from the next hopper on your end. :werd:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2008, 07:44 PM~10699308
> *yup yup  :yes:  still waiting on news from the next hopper on your end. :werd:
> *


still looking for a new project think i found one already just got to make that road trip you know.... tell pops we will see him soon...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 20 2008, 06:49 PM~10699351
> *still looking for a new project think i found one already just got to make that road trip you know.... tell pops we will see him soon...
> *


let me know when so I can try to make it down there too :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2008, 07:53 PM~10699378
> *let me know when so I can try to make it down there too :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome anytime.... "Green Door" is always open :biggrin: how's the Fam?


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

THE NEXT GENERATION OF DEL TOROS
FUTURE BUMPER CHECKERS


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

ttt for the homies


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

TTT


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

back to the top for the homies at DEL TORO KUSTOMS


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10543276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD ANDY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood

ttt


----------



## nme1

T
T
T


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTFMT


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

T
T
T


----------



## rudeboi3

DEL TORO.............TTT! '08 LRC PICNIC!


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@May 29 2008, 04:59 AM~10760531
> *DEL TORO.............TTT! '08 LRC PICNIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many inches did they get you at? and how many batts are you running?


----------



## rudeboi3

30 inches! 7 batts!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@May 29 2008, 04:59 AM~10760531
> *DEL TORO.............TTT! '08 LRC PICNIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good out there.


----------



## rudeboi3

THANKS SERG! I WANT HER TO BANG LIKE YOUR CAPRICE & IMPALA BANG!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@May 29 2008, 03:59 AM~10760531
> *DEL TORO.............TTT! '08 LRC PICNIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 13 2008, 03:13 PM~9683086
> *
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP STREET SERIES 575.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ALL BLADDER PUMPS INCLUDE HEAVY DUTY BLADDER
> 
> UPGRADES OPTIONAL
> 
> WE ACCEPT CREDIT CARDS PM OR CALL FOR MORE INFO
> *


is this still the same price and can i ask whats the difference in performance /price between the street and the pro? uffin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 2 2008, 08:40 AM~10779545
> *is this still the same price and can i ask whats the difference in performance /price between the street and the pro? uffin:
> *


yes the price is still the same the diff is in batt power you can run more batts on the pro pump so that means more inches and the pump will last longer as far as the motor and steel block goes :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

how much will it cost to get the gas tank half full of lead?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 2 2008, 07:50 PM~10783476
> *how much will it cost to get the gas tank half full of lead?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10783476
> *how much will it cost to get the gas tank half full of lead?
> *


Shit, with the price of gas nowadays you might want to stick with unleaded :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## ricndaregal

would you recomend the pro for six batts? and would you recomend the street for 8 batts? im lookin to go with one of these at the end of the month and just tryin to figure out witch would be best for me. i have a rack to hold 8 batts but im only running 6 right now and not sure if i will run all 8 later on down the road. but if i do i want to make sure it'll work uffin:
how much does the pro run for with out the adex and fittings? uffin: thanks for the help.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 3 2008, 08:47 AM~10786742
> *would you recomend the pro for six batts? and would you recomend the street for 8 batts? im lookin to go with one of these at the end of the month and just tryin to figure out witch would be best for me. i have a rack to hold 8 batts but im only running 6 right now and not sure if i will run all 8 later on down the road. but if i do i want to make sure it'll work uffin:
> how much does the pro run for with out the adex and fittings?  uffin: thanks for the help.
> *



I would run the street bladder with the plus motor upgrade that goes for 650.00 with that you can run the pump with 6 batts easy and 8 batts for hopping the pro pump is 725.00 let me know


----------



## nme1

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT


----------



## rudeboi3

DEL TORO EQUIPED! TO MUCH PSI IN THE BLADDER BUT IT DID THE JOB!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 9 2008, 04:33 PM~10831186
> *DEL TORO EQUIPED! TO MUCH PSI IN THE BLADDER BUT IT DID THE JOB!
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## rudeboi3

THATS GONNA BE ME ONE DAY!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 9 2008, 08:29 PM~10834961
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good chivo.


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 11 2008, 04:14 AM~10844449
> *TTT
> *


----------



## MiKLO

:wave: Gary


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 2 2008, 07:50 PM~10783476
> *how much will it cost to get the gas tank half full of lead?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Del Toro powered.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 13 2008, 05:11 PM~10865608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del Toro powered.
> *



INSPIRATION'S SINGLE PUMP HOPPERS DOING BIG THANGS IN 08'

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS #1

LOOKING GOOD ANDY AND CHIVO :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*UPGRADE YOUR PISTON OR REG HOPPER PUMP TO A DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP TODAY ONLY 30 DAYS LEFT ON THE FREE INSTALLATION WITH PURCHASE OF A DEL TORO BLADDER.

150.00 INSTALLED PLUS SHIPPING ONLY 30 DAYS LEFT :biggrin:  

SEND US YOUR TANK AND WE WILL TAKE CARE OF THE REST*  

*BE THE FIRST IN YOUR AREA TO HAVE THE PUMPS OF THE FUTURE*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 12:25 PM~10855585
> *:wave: Gary
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 10 2008, 04:00 AM~10836478
> *THATS GONNA BE ME ONE DAY!!
> *


*AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAANNNNNNN :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## illegalregal530

are these recommended for street setups n dailys, how much for 2 complete toro pumps with 4 adexs.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

mira wow,que chingon :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Chivo's Grand Prix single pump Del Toro Bladder pump


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 19 2008, 10:27 PM~10911197
> *
> 
> Chivo's Grand Prix single pump Del Toro Bladder pump
> *


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2008, 02:35 PM~10869909
> *UPGRADE YOUR PISTON OR REG HOPPER PUMP TO A DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP TODAY ONLY 30 DAYS LEFT ON THE FREE INSTALLATION WITH PURCHASE OF A DEL TORO BLADDER.
> 
> 150.00 INSTALLED PLUS SHIPPING ONLY 30 DAYS LEFT  :biggrin:
> 
> SEND US YOUR TANK AND WE WILL TAKE CARE OF THE REST
> 
> BE THE FIRST IN YOUR AREA TO HAVE THE PUMPS OF THE FUTURE
> *


NICE!!!!

This is the best pump you can get out there. Do it right the first time and get a Del Toro Bladder Pump


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by TAT2CUTTYCHIK_@Jun 23 2008, 09:39 AM~10931859
> *NICE!!!!
> 
> This is the best pump you can get out there.  Do it right the first time and get a Del Toro Bladder Pump
> *


is your car ready? cant wait to see it on the bumper.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 23 2008, 10:51 AM~10931958
> *is your car ready? cant wait to see it on the bumper.
> *


Pretty much... spent the weekend dialing it in... shooting for Woodland this weekend, we will see what she does :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

t
t
t


----------



## Eddie-Money

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaxzS8qrQgY


HERE'S ANOTHER PIC OF PETER'S CUTTY HITTIN BUMPER.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10977569
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaxzS8qrQgY
> HERE'S ANOTHER PIC OF PETER'S CUTTY HITTIN BUMPER.
> *


 :thumbsup: what show was that at? i dont remember. :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 30 2008, 09:53 AM~10980156
> *:thumbsup:  what show was that at? i dont remember. :dunno:
> *



How can you not remember I see ya in the video walking away from Rudy.. It was at the Lo-listics show.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

ttt


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 30 2008, 02:53 PM~10983150
> *How can you not remember I see ya in the video walking away from Rudy.. It was at the Lo-listics show.
> *


man i was probably tired that day. or im getting old and losing my memory.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 1 2008, 09:04 AM~10988429
> *man i was probably tired that day. or im getting old and losing my memory.
> *


  uffin: 

lol...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 1 2008, 09:04 AM~10988429
> *man i was probably tired that day. or im getting old and losing my memory.
> *


Peter either you had too many beers or not enough.


*TTT*


----------



## west_side85

hey bay area people i got a chrome pump for sale for 200$$ chrome prestolite motor and marzochi pump head parker check valve on it too... hit me up if u know anyone interested....


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 1 2008, 04:48 PM~10992131
> *Peter either you had too many beers or not enough.
> TTT
> *


your right i need more beer, i havent had one for over a month. time to start right now.


----------



## backbumper87

:cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Today, 09:46 AM | | Post #552 

TORO PUMPS #1

Posts: 469
Joined: Jul 2005
From: NORTH BAY
Car Club: NIGHTS TO REMEMBER NOR. CAL.




QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Jul 1 2008, 04:48 PM) 
Peter either you had too many beers or not enough.
TTT


your right i need more beer, i havent had one for over a month. time to start right now. 


--------------------

DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA

DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-840-5210 SAN MARTIN, CA 

Damn at 9:46am o well I guess it's 5 o' clock somewhere


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11008252
> *Today, 09:46 AM    |  | Post #552
> 
> TORO PUMPS #1
> 
> Posts: 469
> Joined: Jul 2005
> From: NORTH BAY
> Car Club: NIGHTS TO REMEMBER NOR. CAL.
> QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Jul 1 2008, 04:48 PM)
> Peter either you had too many beers or not enough.
> TTT
> your right i need more beer, i havent had one for over a month. time to start right now.
> --------------------
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-840-5210 SAN MARTIN, CA
> 
> Damn at 9:46am o well I guess it's 5 o' clock somewhere
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11008252
> *Today, 09:46 AM    |  | Post #552
> 
> TORO PUMPS #1
> 
> Posts: 469
> Joined: Jul 2005
> From: NORTH BAY
> Car Club: NIGHTS TO REMEMBER NOR. CAL.
> QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Jul 1 2008, 04:48 PM)
> Peter either you had too many beers or not enough.
> TTT
> your right i need more beer, i havent had one for over a month. time to start right now.
> --------------------
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-840-5210 SAN MARTIN, CA
> 
> Damn at 9:46am o well I guess it's 5 o' clock somewhere
> *












HERE'S A PIC THAT MIGHT MELT YOU BRAIN FREEZE PETER LOL... SPEAKING ABOUT A BEER I MIGHT GO GET SOME.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 3 2008, 04:11 PM~11008252
> *Today, 09:46 AM    |  | Post #552
> 
> TORO PUMPS #1
> 
> Posts: 469
> Joined: Jul 2005
> From: NORTH BAY
> Car Club: NIGHTS TO REMEMBER NOR. CAL.
> QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Jul 1 2008, 04:48 PM)
> Peter either you had too many beers or not enough.
> TTT
> your right i need more beer, i havent had one for over a month. time to start right now.
> --------------------
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-840-5210 SAN MARTIN, CA
> 
> Damn at 9:46am o well I guess it's 5 o' clock somewhere
> *


its 10 pm and still drinking :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 3 2008, 06:07 PM~11008981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A PIC THAT MIGHT MELT YOU BRAIN FREEZE PETER LOL... SPEAKING ABOUT A BEER I MIGHT GO GET SOME.
> *


we have to kick it one day eddie and drink some cold ones  . is that pic from the same show? :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

what's up Peter me and Sergio are planning a lil BBQ in Monterey after the show. Yeah it'a from the same show.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 3 2008, 09:13 PM~11010133
> *what's up Peter me and Sergio are planning a lil BBQ in Monterey after the show. Yeah it'a from the same show.
> *


well if i make it i'll get some beer


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 14 2008, 02:35 PM~10869909
> *UPGRADE YOUR PISTON OR REG HOPPER PUMP TO A DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP TODAY ONLY 30 DAYS LEFT ON THE FREE INSTALLATION WITH PURCHASE OF A DEL TORO BLADDER.
> 
> 150.00 INSTALLED PLUS SHIPPING ONLY 30 DAYS LEFT  :biggrin:
> 
> SEND US YOUR TANK AND WE WILL TAKE CARE OF THE REST
> 
> BE THE FIRST IN YOUR AREA TO HAVE THE PUMPS OF THE FUTURE
> *



OFFER GOOD UNTIL *JULY 14 *


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 6 2008, 10:51 PM~11024859
> *TTT
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## illegalregal530

how much would it cost for a frame wrap n everything, planning on doing street hopping an 3 wheeling nothing competitive though. not sure what other reinforcements id need done so any reccomendations would help too. also how much for 3 complete toro street pumps. theyd be working with the bmh 3 pump kit so what should i have them leave out of the kit too? thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money

ONE MORE WEEK TILL THE MONTEREY SHOW


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 14 2008, 02:52 PM~11086487
> *ONE MORE WEEK TILL THE MONTEREY SHOW
> *


whats up eddie you ready for the show?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 16 2008, 08:46 AM~11102058
> *whats up eddie you ready for the show?
> *


I'm ready!!!


----------



## 75MarkIV559




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Jul 16 2008, 03:48 PM~11105824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FREE BEER :0 ? oh damn decisions decisions


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 16 2008, 05:12 PM~11105957
> *FREE BEER :0 ? oh damn decisions decisions
> *


Damn Peter I thought you haven't drank in months, two bad I have a dibb's on the beer on Sunday.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 16 2008, 04:35 PM~11106124
> *Damn Peter I thought you haven't drank in months, two bad I have a dibb's on the beer on Sunday.
> *


i'm back to drinking :biggrin: . i'll try my best to make it to monterey. when is the bbq?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 16 2008, 05:39 PM~11106164
> *i'm back to drinking :biggrin: . i'll try my best to make it to monterey. when is the bbq?
> *



it's all cool if you can't make it I'll drink some for ya.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Many applications can use any type accumulator with equally satisfactory results. However, there are some cases where one particular style is more responsive or offers a longer service life. As mentioned in the previous section, the amount of pre-charge pressure is one reason for selecting a bladder or piston accumulator. 

Weight-loaded accumulators respond to pressure buildup slowly so they do not work well as shock absorbers. Weight-loaded accumulators will reduce but not stop pressure spikes. Piston accumulators are not as fast as bladder types at responding to fast increases to pressure. So in these situations, the best choice is a bladder-type accumulator. 

Some accumulator circuits are installed to dampen high-pressure spikes at the outlet of piston pumps. A piston accumulator in this application cannot respond quickly enough to do the job. Also, the short stroking distance of the piston and seals can cause excessive wear to the bore and seals. A bladder accumulator works best in this type circuit.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

yo BOTHERZ AND SISTAZ WHAT IT DO BRO ,


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 18 2008, 08:02 AM~11119784
> *Many applications can use any type accumulator with equally satisfactory results. However, there are some cases where one particular style is more responsive or offers a longer service life. As mentioned in the previous section, the amount of pre-charge pressure is one reason for selecting a bladder or piston accumulator.
> 
> Weight-loaded accumulators respond to pressure buildup slowly so they do not work well as shock absorbers. Weight-loaded accumulators will reduce but not stop pressure spikes. Piston accumulators are not as fast as bladder types at responding to fast increases to pressure. So in these situations, the best choice is a bladder-type accumulator.
> 
> Some accumulator circuits are installed to dampen high-pressure spikes at the outlet of piston pumps. A piston accumulator in this application cannot respond quickly enough to do the job. Also, the short stroking distance of the piston and seals can cause excessive wear to the bore and seals. A bladder accumulator works best in this type circuit.
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Tight pics Eddie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 20 2008, 08:23 PM~11135446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT ME TILLING MY HEAD BACK LOOK AT THE HOPPING BOARD :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11152339
> *Tight pics Eddie
> *


x2


----------



## caprice75classic

parts came in. Sergio is top notch. way cool gente! :thumbsup:


----------



## illegalregal530

:0 :wow:


----------



## ricndaregal

is there an advantage to having the longer tank version?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 23 2008, 07:18 AM~11157166
> *is there an advantage to having the longer tank version?
> *


it can handle more pressure..
so more inches :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2008, 11:46 PM~9852924
> *Del Toro Street Bladder Pump
> 
> 575.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

GOOD SHIT AT THE HOP BROTHERZ .


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 23 2008, 12:19 PM~11160025
> *GOOD SHIT AT THE HOP BROTHERZ .
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11135477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT IAM IN TA PIC 2??????????SO WHEN AM I GEATING MY KING COBRAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!RUDY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Jul 23 2008, 07:02 PM~11163056
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OH SHIT IAM IN TA PIC 2??????????SO WHEN AM I GEATING MY KING COBRAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!RUDY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I thought you wanted 211's Steel reserve :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

i got some og grown mans drink-bacanora-striaght from mexico,it'll get you drunk,you'll be fucking fat bitches in no time,you might even fight a nicca or two,ummmm ummmm bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

A blast from the past for Don Pedro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

brings back memoreis.the 86 mc had a v8,8batts and gen#1 del toro bladder pump and reg adex,in that pic that was rudy on the switch for the last time in cali before the car got scrapped and propably turned into a honda.   :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE FRESNO SHOW !


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Here's a little something post a pic of your car with a Del Toro Bladder Pump and i'll put it in my next one thanks.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 29 2008, 06:06 AM~11204511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little something post a pic of your car with a Del Toro Bladder Pump and i'll put it in my next one thanks.
> *


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what's up my brotherz from del toros


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2008, 11:17 AM~11215423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up my brotherz from del toros
> *


not much just building pumps :0 WORLDWIDE


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 29 2008, 07:06 AM~11204511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little something post a pic of your car with a Del Toro Bladder Pump and i'll put it in my next one thanks.
> *


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:36 PM~11221075
> *not much just building pumps :0 WORLDWIDE
> *


yo bro we also do upholstery here at rs hydraulics check out are forum
bro ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

king of the streets
at rs hydraulics
august 31 2008
12pm to 5pm
give me a call for info
( 408 ) 971--9888


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:36 PM~11221075
> *not much just building pumps :0 WORLDWIDE
> *


 :0


----------



## puertorican65

how much for a full wrap on a conv 65 imp drivin to your shop and about how long would it take pm me pls :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt thanks for the a-arms :biggrin: 








after a wash


















look wat im working on in the trunk :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 31 2008, 06:24 PM~11229345
> *ttt thanks for the a-arms  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look wat im working on in the trunk  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice ride


----------



## JUIC'D64




----------



## Eddie-Money

STREET DOUBLE PUMP NATIONAL CHAMPS 79'


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 4 2008, 12:25 PM~11256052
> *
> 
> STREET DOUBLE PUMP NATIONAL CHAMPS 79'
> *


another ring added to the collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 4 2008, 01:37 PM~11256145
> *another ring added to the collection :thumbsup:
> *


WERE YOU BEEN AT PETER?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 4 2008, 12:46 PM~11256234
> *WERE YOU BEEN AT PETER?
> *


working, i've been working really hard here on layitlow all day :biggrin:. whats worse is i work six days a week here.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 4 2008, 01:49 PM~11256262
> *working, i've been working really hard here on layitlow all day  :biggrin:. whats worse is i work six days a week here.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 4 2008, 01:49 PM~11256262
> *working, i've been working really hard here on layitlow all day  :biggrin:. whats worse is i work six days a week here.
> *



HOW CAN I APPLY FOR A JOB AT YOUR COMPANY MY WIFE HATES ME AT HOME SHE SAY'S I BUG HER :uh: GO FIGURE


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11256299
> *HOW CAN I APPLY FOR A JOB AT YOUR COMPANY MY WIFE HATES ME AT HOME SHE SAY'S I BUG HER  :uh: GO FIGURE
> *


i used to have the same problem eddie when i used to stay at home all week, luckily i found this job. i took the last open position here so you have to go on a waitng list don't call us we'll call you :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 4 2008, 02:01 PM~11256360
> *i used to have the same problem eddie when i used to stay at home all week, luckily i found this job. i took the last open position here so you have to go on a waitng list don't call us we'll call you :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTMFT for the homies @ *DEL TORO!*


----------



## royalts-car-club

black magic is giving me a piston pump,adel, steel block and some trade secreats done to the motor  for 960 shipped :0 if you can do better plese let me know running 10 batteries im in p.a


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 5 2008, 02:33 PM~11266715
> *black magic is giving me a piston pump,adel, steel block and some trade secreats done to the motor   for 960 shipped  :0  if you can do better plese let me know running 10 batteries im in p.a
> *


 :uh: 

im guessing im gunna find this in every manufactures topics


----------



## royalts-car-club

no i personally am pretty bias to black magic right now but cant hurt to ask


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 5 2008, 03:53 PM~11267456
> *no i personally am pretty bias to black magic right now but cant hurt to ask
> *


some manufactures are gunna try to under cut what you have been quoted just to have another car with there pumps etc just remember good parts aint cheap and cheap parts aint good


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11267487
> *some manufactures are gunna try to under cut what you have been quoted just to have another car with there pumps etc just remember good parts aint cheap and cheap parts aint good
> *


Thats right! Very well put!! You get what you pay for! Might be all nice on the outside, but the insides gotta be good too!!!!


----------



## royalts-car-club

:thumbsup: my piont exactly and what better way than to ask ppl with expirence


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## ricndaregal

the D bomb has landed :0 :0 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Aug 5 2008, 02:33 PM~11266715
> *black magic is giving me a piston pump,adel, steel block and some trade secreats done to the motor   for 960 shipped  :0  if you can do better plese let me know running 10 batteries im in p.a
> *


Sorry bro can't match that.  Our street bladder pumps run about that but no adel or adex


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11267487
> *some manufactures are gunna try to under cut what you have been quoted just to have another car with there pumps etc just remember good parts aint cheap and cheap parts aint good
> *


x2 We would rather have less cars with our products doin big thangs. Than more cars doing less things  We can't cut quality for cost we have a reputation to uphold :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

:0 :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 4 2008, 02:53 PM~11256299
> *HOW CAN I APPLY FOR A JOB AT YOUR COMPANY MY WIFE HATES ME AT HOME SHE SAY'S I BUG HER  :uh: GO FIGURE
> *



lol tell her she bugs u and to go get a job that way u both get what u want lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 04:31 PM~11276830
> *Sorry bro can't match that.  Our street bladder pumps run about that but no adel or adex
> *


not to mention its sometimes hard to do the same pricing when things are made in house for certain parts and other companies have to outsource for the same part....


also before i heard of blackmagic if u lived in the bay area del torro was the place to get ur shit. they have been around and have built themselves a reputable name and have had the opportunity to meet them quite a few years ago when they brought out the vert impala to EVILWAYZ car show in stockton. if i had the money id get a couple cars and outfit them with a set of del toro pumps and another with koolaid pumps. each company i have respect for and would definatley purchase from


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:21 PM~11280272
> *not to mention its sometimes hard to do the same pricing when things are made in house for certain parts and other companies have to outsource for the same part....
> also before i heard of blackmagic if u lived in the bay area del torro was the place to get ur shit.  they have been around and have built themselves a reputable name and have had the opportunity to meet them quite a few years ago when they brought out the vert impala to EVILWAYZ car show in stockton.  if i had the money id get a couple cars and outfit them with a set of del toro pumps and another with koolaid pumps.  each company i have respect for and would definatley purchase from
> *


*THANKS KINGFISH :thumbsup: *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 6 2008, 10:24 PM~11280306
> *THANKS KINGFISH  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime homie. 

respects to the homie CHIVO that was big on the news when it happended, now i can put a face to the name. shits crazy


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:31 PM~11280363
> *anytime homie.
> 
> respects to the homie CHIVO  that was big on the news when it happended, now i can put a face to the name.  shits crazy
> *


*IT CAME TO A SURPRISE TO ME I FOUND OUT THE DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY HE WAS A COOL ASS HOMIE*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Hey everyone, I wanted to thank both Sergio and Sergio JR. for all your help and advice! I`m a strong believer in costomer service! I just purchased one of their infamous bladder pumps! They treated me like a good friend instead of a customer both on and off the phone! :thumbsup: Thanks Del Toro!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 7 2008, 11:08 AM~11284435
> *Hey everyone, I wanted to thank both Sergio and Sergio JR. for all your help and advice!  I`m a strong believer in costomer service!  I just purchased one of their infamous bladder pumps!  They treated me like a good friend instead of a customer both on and off the phone!  :thumbsup: Thanks Del Toro!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

Sergio,package arrived,want to give much thanks,even though it was a small order,want to say thanks for keepin' in touch with me,great customer service!you will be hearing from me again!THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 7 2008, 04:55 PM~11287528
> *Sergio,package arrived,want to give much thanks,even though it was a small order,want to say thanks for keepin' in touch with me,great customer service!you will be hearing from me again!THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP WEST COAST HOW ARE THINGS IN YUMA?* :wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 7 2008, 08:56 PM~11289161
> *WHAT'S UP WEST COAST HOW ARE THINGS IN YUMA? :wave:
> *





Hott and Humid :burn: 110 all day long :nosad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 7 2008, 12:08 PM~11284435
> *Hey everyone, I wanted to thank both Sergio and Sergio JR. for all your help and advice!  I`m a strong believer in costomer service!  I just purchased one of their infamous bladder pumps!  They treated me like a good friend instead of a customer both on and off the phone!  :thumbsup: Thanks Del Toro!!!!!!
> *



Thats how business needs to be done. otherwise u dont get repeat customers and customers dont tell their friends.... thats how i treat people whether i do work for them or not. thats why del toro has a good following. they treat people well...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 7 2008, 11:21 PM~11290582
> *Hott and Humid  :burn: 110 all day long :nosad:
> *


is it a dry heat. lol


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 11:54 PM~11291208
> *Thats how business needs to be done.  otherwise u dont get repeat customers and customers dont tell their friends.... thats how i treat people whether i do work for them or not.  thats why del toro has a good following.  they treat people well...
> *


Thats wussup! May both your business prosper and dominate!!!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 09:16 AM~11293418
> *Thats wussup!  May both your business prosper and dominate!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

SUP MY BROTHERS ..........


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:43 AM~11294773
> *SUP MY BROTHERS ..........
> *


who's this


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

MAD HOP IS GOING TO HAPPEN BRO..
EVERY THING IS LEGIT BRO PERMITS IN ALL.....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 8 2008, 01:33 PM~11295128
> *who's this
> *


PAULE FROM RS .....
I CHANGED MY USER NAME......


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Aug 8 2008, 01:49 PM~11295598
> *PAULE FROM RS .....
> I CHANGED MY USER NAME......
> *


whats happening paule


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

HAPPY FRIDAY???? lol coudlnt think of anything to say haha


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2008, 06:51 PM~11297356
> *HAPPY FRIDAY????  lol coudlnt think of anything to say haha
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2008, 05:51 PM~11297356
> *HAPPY FRIDAY????  lol coudlnt think of anything to say haha
> *


you drinking or smoking? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 8 2008, 09:23 PM~11297880
> *you drinking or smoking? :biggrin:
> *


haha neither lol. would have made for a good excuse though, but i dont have one....wait does bored count.. lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

hey can u guys do me a favor, i know on ur regals u guys be killing the front and rear bumpers so before u do that, if the front and rear bumper fillers are good, TAKE EM OFF AND SELL EM TO ME before they meet a horrible fate. thanks lol.


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2008, 02:48 AM~11299661
> *hey can u guys do me a favor,  i know on ur regals u guys be killing the front and rear bumpers so before u do that, if the front and rear bumper fillers are good,  TAKE EM OFF AND SELL EM TO ME  before they meet a horrible fate.  thanks  lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

dam didnt know this pump was gonna make me the talk of the town all of a sudden. guess the king of the streets down here must be a lil worried since i didnt have intentions on lettin the bull out the bag yet and hes' already requesting for me lol. thanks for returning the call right away on a sunday big serg uffin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 09:52 AM~11313963
> *dam didnt know this pump was gonna make me the talk of the town all of a sudden. guess the king of the streets down here must be a lil worried since i didnt have intentions on lettin the bull out the bag yet and hes' already requesting for me lol. thanks for returning the call right away on a sunday big serg uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 

anyways..i got ur parts homie....hit me up after u get outta work........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2008, 09:37 PM~11310369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol i gotta give it a shot lol. u know those fuckers arent cheap


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2008, 02:48 AM~11299661
> *hey can u guys do me a favor,  i know on ur regals u guys be killing the front and rear bumpers so before u do that, if the front and rear bumper fillers are good,  TAKE EM OFF AND SELL EM TO ME  before they meet a horrible fate.  thanks  lol.
> *


shit we need some too :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 09:52 AM~11313963
> *dam didnt know this pump was gonna make me the talk of the town all of a sudden. guess the king of the streets down here must be a lil worried since i didnt have intentions on lettin the bull out the bag yet and hes' already requesting for me lol. thanks for returning the call right away on a sunday big serg uffin:
> *



no problem :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 09:58 AM~11314000
> * :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: can't wait to see the hopper


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 11 2008, 10:53 PM~11320782
> *shit we need some too  :biggrin:
> *



lol.. guess we are in the same boat then lol


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:55 PM~11320806
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm: can't wait to see the hopper
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:55 PM~11320806
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm: can't wait to see the hopper
> *


Can't wait to install that kit homie


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Aug 9 2008, 02:48 AM~11299661-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey can u guys do me a favor,  i know on ur regals u guys be killing the front and rear bumpers so before u do that, if the front and rear bumper fillers are good,  TAKE EM OFF AND SELL EM TO ME  before they meet a horrible fate.  thanks  lol.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:53 PM~11320782
> *shit we need some too  :biggrin:
> *


instead of like them fooz that unscrew there bumpers before there hop would you recomend i take off my fillers before i start hopping :0 :0 lol


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 10:59 AM~11324360
> *instead of like them fooz that unscrew there bumpers before there hop would you recomend i take off my fillers before i start hopping :0 :0 lol
> *


u aint gonna get high enough to do any damage baby boy!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11324547
> *u aint gonna get high enough to do any damage baby boy!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0    we'll see on sunday tuff guy :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:55 PM~11320806
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm: can't wait to see the hopper
> *


Me too! I`m workin on it to get it out as sooooon as possible! Hopefully within the next month or so! And if not definatly by next season.....With chrome undies!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 11:31 AM~11324688
> *:0      we'll see on sunday tuff guy :0
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 12:58 PM~11325336
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


the lion vs. the bull part one :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:06 PM~11325384
> *the lion vs. the bull part one :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

KING OF THE JUNGLE!!!


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 01:08 PM~11325399
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> LET ME GET BACK TO YOU WHEN I COME UP WITH A FINISH LINE  *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:11 PM~11325426
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: oh yeah well LET ME GET BACK TO YOU WHEN I COME UP WITH A FINISH LINE
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 12:18 PM~11324547
> *u aint gonna get high enough to do any damage baby boy!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


dayum. not even a punch to the gut. u go straight for the kill.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11325626
> *dayum.  not even a punch to the gut.  u go straight for the kill.
> *


naw its the fear talking :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

or should i say growling :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:42 AM~11325208
> *Me too!  I`m workin on it to get it out as sooooon as possible! Hopefully within the next month or so! And if not definatly by next season.....With chrome undies!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Aug 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11325626-->
> 
> 
> 
> dayum.  not even a punch to the gut.  u go straight for the kill.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> and ricks the homie......imagine if i dont know u.. :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 01:35 PM~11325669
> *naw its the fear talking :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 01:36 PM~11325679
> *or should i say growling :0 :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   grrrrrrrr..........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 03:05 PM~11325923
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and ricks the homie......imagine if i dont know u.. :0  :0
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> grrrrrrrr..........
> *


haha i know. im glad i do know you lol. whats cracking with watcher


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:23 PM~11326044
> *haha i know.  im glad i do know you lol.  whats cracking with watcher
> *


should of seen my face when i gotta phone call he made a topic about me :tears: :tears:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 03:25 PM~11326050
> *should of seen my face when i gotta phone call he made a topic about me :tears: :tears:
> *



lol its cool homie. i got one made about me too.... chris dont u do it either lol


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:27 PM~11326071
> *lol  its cool homie.  i got one made about me too....    chris dont u do it either lol
> *


its all good uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:23 PM~11326044
> *haha i know.  im glad i do know you lol.  whats cracking with watcher
> *


man,,i been super busy and he aint helped for shit.......... :angry: 

ME AND THE HOMIE GAVE HIM THE "SUPERVISOR" TITLE YEARS AGO..........THAT SHIT WENT TO HIS HEAD............. :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP FAM HOW'S EVERYONE?*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT SERGIO* :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 08:56 PM~11328655
> *man,,i been super busy and he aint helped for shit.......... :angry:
> 
> ME AND THE HOMIE GAVE HIM THE "SUPERVISOR" TITLE YEARS AGO..........THAT SHIT WENT TO HIS HEAD............. :angry:
> *



maybe he thought u said "STUPERVISOR" lol. gonna have to demote him back to slave worker and cut his pay lol


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11329409
> *WHAT'S UP FAM HOW'S EVERYONE?
> *


*FEELIN REALLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOD!!!!*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 13 2008, 07:10 AM~11331991
> *FEELIN REALLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOD!!!!
> *


u wont be on sunday!!

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 07:13 PM~11347159
> *REAL GREEEEEEAAAAAATTTTTTTTT!!!!* right tony the tiger :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 09:18 PM~11348470
> *i know cuz i'll be the king and when your the king you dont feel real good you feel REAL GREEEEEEAAAAAATTTTTTTTT!!!! right tony the tiger :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: LION IS NOT A TIGER..............U GOT UR ANIMALS CONFUSED........ :uh: :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 11:23 PM~11349393
> *:uh:  :uh: LION IS NOT A TIGER..............U GOT UR ANIMALS CONFUSED........ :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh yeah huh lions arent tuff enough to recieve strips :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:24 PM~11349400
> *oh yeah huh lions arent tuff enough to recieve strips :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: SPELL CHECK.........STRIPES...AND SHIT......WE DONT RECEIVE SHIT............. :uh: :uh: 
































WE THE ONES HANDING THEM OUT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11349430
> *:uh:  :uh: SPELL CHECK.........STRIPES...AND SHIT......WE DONT RECEIVE SHIT............. :uh:  :uh:
> WE THE ONES HANDING THEM OUT!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: its good to see you pay attention to your family chain :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11349455
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: its good to see you pay attention to your family chain :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: SHOULDNT U BE PUTTING TATTOO BACK IN UR POCKET..........ITS GETTING LATE........ :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 11:36 PM~11349461
> *:uh:  :uh: SHOULDNT U BE PUTTING TATTOO BACK IN UR POCKET..........ITS GETTING LATE........ :0  :0
> *


my mijos been asleep :0


----------



## MUFASA

THA LION TAMER!!!!
*****
Posts: 11,973
Joined: Oct 2003
From: S.C.L.A.
Car Club: STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.



:uh: :uh: :uh: I WOULD MAKE ONE UP FOR U ............






























BUT U AINT NOBODY............. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:08 AM~11349610
> *THA LION TAMER!!!!
> *****
> Posts: 11,973
> Joined: Oct 2003
> From: S.C.L.A.
> Car Club: STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I WOULD MAKE ONE UP FOR U ............
> BUT U AINT NOBODY............. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON THATS THE BEST YOU COULD DO??? IM RICNDAREGAL COMIN MORE DEADLY THEN A HEROIN NEEDLE


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:11 AM~11349621
> *COME ON THATS THE BEST YOU COULD DO???  IM RICNDAREGAL COMIN MORE DEADLY THEN A HEROIN NEEDLE
> *


U FOUND YOUR FINISH LINE :cheesy: :cheesy: 










:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:12 AM~11349627
> *U FOUND YOUR FINISH LINE :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


STILL WORKIN ON IT, BUT THAT ONE WASNT THAT BAD


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:14 AM~11349637
> *STILL WORKIN ON IT, BUT THAT ONE WASNT THAT BAD
> *


TRY HARDER............ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:15 AM~11349639
> *TRY HARDER............ :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT THE CAT NAPPER WITH A BLADDER :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11349659
> *HOW BOUT THE CAT NAPPER WITH A BLADDER :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: I WOULD RECONSIDER..............


----------



## ricndaregal

I KNOW IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT SIMPLE AFTER SUNDAY 

*THE RED BULL GAVE ME WINGS...................JUST ASK MUFASA * 

YOU HAVE TO LOSE ONE DAY JUST FACE IT


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:26 AM~11349696
> *I KNOW IM JUST GONNA KEEP IT SIMPLE AFTER SUNDAY
> 
> THE RED BULL GAVE ME WINGS...................JUST ASK MUFASA
> 
> YOU HAVE TO LOSE ONE DAY JUST FACE IT
> *


NO DOUBT ABOUT LOSING ONE DAY.................
































BUT IT AINT GONNA BE TO U............ :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 12:27 AM~11349700
> *NO DOUBT ABOUT LOSING ONE DAY.................
> BUT IT AINT GONNA BE TO U............ :0  :0
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 15 2008, 12:28 AM~11349706
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL TORO PUMPS AND ADEX DUMPS THE WINNING COMBINATION* 

*ADEX DUMPS ALSO SOLD HERE........*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2008, 12:59 PM~11359499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2008, 12:59 PM~11359499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


HATE TO BURST UR BLADDER...................OH I MEAN BUBBLE.............

BUT THIS CAR WONT BEAT ME............ :0 :0


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11361603
> *HATE TO BURST UR BLADDER...................OH I MEAN BUBBLE.............
> 
> BUT THIS CAR WONT BEAT ME............ :0  :0
> *


Damn :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2008, 01:59 PM~11359499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Keep holdin it in.....Maybe next time. :biggrin: 


Big up 2 both these dudes for puttin it down. :cheesy:


----------



## paulani143

Damn It :biggrin: 
hows it Brother?
Hows the everyone at the shop?
Good I hope
See ya in Vegas
:biggrin: "WE DO WHAT WE DO" :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Big Worm+Aug 16 2008, 07:50 PM~11361679-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2008, 10:51 AM~11364639
> *Keep holdin it in.....Maybe next time. :biggrin:
> Big up 2 both these dudes for puttin it down. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 16 2008, 10:15 AM~11358977
> *DEL TORO PUMPS AND ADEX DUMPS THE WINNING COMBINATION
> 
> ADEX DUMPS ALSO SOLD HERE........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 18 2008, 05:34 PM~11375713
> *
> *


*A Peter where have you been hiding.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 18 2008, 05:15 PM~11376073
> *A Peter where have you been hiding.
> *


at work. happy birthday eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 18 2008, 08:20 PM~11377387
> *at work. happy birthday eddie
> *


*THANKS BRO I APPECATIATE IT, I THOUGHT YOUR JOB WAS HERE ON LAY IT LOW OR IS THIS YOU PART TIME JOB, LOL... DAMN YOUR WORKING DOUBLE DUTY NEXT TIME YOU AROUND THE AREA WE HAVE TO POUND SOME BREWS.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11415312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

DID SOMEONE SAY CHROME DEL TORO PUMPS


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

NOT DEL TORO PUMPS BUT DELTORO BUILT YES INDEED


----------



## ALCATRAZ

This chrome and gold combo also looks fuckin bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11429387
> *DID SOMEONE SAY CHROME DEL TORO PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 24 2008, 10:42 PM~11429392
> *NOT DEL TORO PUMPS BUT DELTORO BUILT YES INDEED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 25 2008, 12:40 AM~11429387
> *DID SOMEONE SAY CHROME DEL TORO PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :cheesy:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Del Toro "Bladder" Pumps putting cars on there backs in Colorado  
http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 26 2008, 08:34 PM~11447198
> *Del Toro "Bladder" Pumps putting cars on there backs in Colorado
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *



*TTT*


----------



## munozfamily

WHATS UP DEL TORO


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Chillin What up with you ?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 26 2008, 07:34 PM~11447198
> *Del Toro "Bladder" Pumps putting cars on there backs in Colorado
> http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj200/l...t=goodtimes.flv
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Aug 25 2008, 12:47 AM~11429588
> *This chrome and gold combo also looks fuckin bad. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*PETER YOU COMING TO SAN JO FOR KOS THIS SUNDAY THE 31ST*


----------



## west_side85

sick video fellas...


----------



## Eddie-Money

* :wave: WHAT'S HAPPENING FAMILY. :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2008, 08:25 PM~11467136
> * :wave: WHAT'S HAPPENING FAMILY. :biggrin:
> *


whats up eddie :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

:wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 28 2008, 08:27 PM~11467158
> *:wave:
> *


hows the car coming along?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 28 2008, 09:30 PM~11467203
> *hows the car coming along?
> *



*YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin: *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 28 2008, 09:30 PM~11467203
> *hows the car coming along?
> *


thinkin of wich route to go uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

* :wave: HI RICK*


----------



## ricndaregal

sup big dawg uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*CHILLEN AT HOME DRINKING A COLD ONE I DON'T HAVE WORK TOMORROW BLACK FRIDAY UNION PLUMBERS ARE OFF :biggrin:  *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2008, 08:44 PM~11467432
> *CHILLEN AT HOME DRINKING A COLD ONE I DON'T HAVE WORK TOMORROW BLACK FRIDAY UNION PLUMBERS ARE OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11467432
> *CHILLEN AT HOME DRINKING A COLD ONE I DON'T HAVE WORK TOMORROW BLACK FRIDAY UNION PLUMBERS ARE OFF :biggrin:
> *


must be nice!!! gotta get up extra early to make it at 6 and get out at 2:30 :werd: some how im still addicted to this site though lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 28 2008, 09:55 PM~11467604
> *must be nice!!! gotta get up extra early to make it at 6 and get out at 2:30 :werd: some how im still addicted to this site though lol
> *


*IT'S ALL GOOD PETER'S HOOKED ON THIS TOO :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11467662
> *IT'S ALL GOOD PETER'S HOOKED ON THIS TOO :biggrin:
> *


i work here remember :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11467680
> *i work here remember  :uh:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11467680
> *i work here remember  :uh:
> *



*COM'ON PETER THERE HAS TO BE ANOTHER OPENING.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT WSUP FELLAZ*


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 29 2008, 07:31 AM~11469902
> *WUZ POPPIN SERGIO*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 29 2008, 06:31 AM~11469902
> *TTT WSUP FELLAZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats going on this weekend sergio?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I don't know if Rudys going to KOS im chilling this weekend hitting up the casinos tomorrow with big Serg


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 29 2008, 04:19 PM~11473504
> *I don't know if Rudys going to KOS im chilling this weekend hitting up the casinos tomorrow with big Serg
> *


Y'all aint going to a hop in your own neck of the woods, Easy money @ 800 a catagory :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS

NEED A BLADDER PUMP PM ME WITH A PRICE SO I CAN COP ONE :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 29 2008, 11:28 PM~11476802
> *Y'all aint going to a hop in your own neck of the woods, Easy money @ 800 a catagory :cheesy:
> *


I don't know if Rudy's taking the hopper.  I know there are other rides that should be going with our pumps and hopefully a special homies ride that will be watching the hop from the clouds


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 30 2008, 08:25 AM~11477897
> *I don't know if Rudy's taking the hopper.  I know there are other rides that should be going with our pumps and hopefully a special homies ride that will be watching the hop from the clouds
> *


 uffin: :angel:


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

This one is sick too


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2008, 10:20 PM~11487528
> *This one is sick too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What up del toro. i have a piston pump that i got from showtime. how much to turn it in to a bladder pump ?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 1 2008, 02:07 AM~11488190
> *What up del toro. i have a piston pump that i got from showtime. how much to turn it in to a bladder pump ?
> *


Send us the Tank and we will convert it to a bladder pump the bladder is 150.00 to convert it is 30.00 and whatever shipping is back to you  pm me if you have any ?


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY

*HERE'S SOME VIDEO ON KING OF THE STREET NOR CAL :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2008, 06:45 PM~11492712
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgJWWSdSCY
> 
> 
> HERE'S SOME VIDEO ON KING OF THE STREET NOR CAL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

fixed it for you Eddie After reviewing the video you can see our 63 hitting over 90" easy 

*Del Toro Bladder Double Pump 1963 Impala Convertible 90 + inches *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2008, 12:22 AM~11495348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed it for you Eddie After reviewing the video you can see our 63 hitting over 90" easy
> 
> Del Toro Bladder Double Pump 1963 Impala Convertible 90 + inches
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1




----------



## MODHOPPER

Del Toro Bladder Double Pump 1963 Impala Convertible maybe 83 but not 90+ :twak:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 2 2008, 09:37 PM~11503552
> *Del Toro Bladder Double Pump 1963 Impala Convertible maybe 83 but not 90+ :twak:
> *


definetly over 90 if you were at the hop you would have heard when the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" Its all good though we and a whole bunch of people who were there knows what the car hit.This is a shitty pic that I have no reason to lie and give myself free inches I don't need them. :0 the car is doing its thang i'm sure more pics and video will be out soon to verify it. :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> definetly over 90 if you were at the hop you would have heard when the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" Its all good though we and a whole bunch of people who were there knows what the car hit.This is a shitty pic that I have no reason to lie and give myself free inches I don't need them. :0 the car is doing its thang i'm sure more pics and video will be out soon to verify it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> The only reson the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" is to get rudy to stop crying they were going to give him 120'' just to to get him to stop snivaling ..Just like the lowrider nationals the video that was posted on lil was edit with music over the announers voice so you could not hear the number that was called out..just keepin it real :scrutinize:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Del Toro Bladder Pumps Ready For Lift off *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11504370
> *definetly over 90 if you were at the hop you would have heard when the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" Its all good though we and a whole bunch of people who were there knows what the car hit.This is a shitty pic that I have no reason to lie and give myself free inches I don't need them. :0 the car is doing its thang i'm sure more pics and video will be out soon to verify it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


these guys been around for years and still hoppin...

longest hoppers ive ever met...
faithfull to the pit...

even if they hit 5 inches i still give them props for putin it down in anyway posible.
inspiring one pit at a time :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 2 2008, 11:15 PM~11504515
> *:0
> these guys been around for years and still hoppin...
> 
> longest hoppers ive ever met...
> faithfull to the pit...
> 
> even if they hit 5 inches i still give them props for putin it down in anyway posible.
> inspiring one pit at a time :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> definetly over 90 if you were at the hop you would have heard when the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" Its all good though we and a whole bunch of people who were there knows what the car hit.This is a shitty pic that I have no reason to lie and give myself free inches I don't need them. :0 the car is doing its thang i'm sure more pics and video will be out soon to verify it. :biggrin:
> The only reson the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" is to get rudy to stop crying they were going to give him 120'' just to to get him to stop snivaling ..Just like the lowrider nationals the video that was posted on lil was edit with music over the announers voice so you could not hear the number that was called out..just keepin it real :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> cmon you know that the car hit over what they gave him you just don't want to give up the credit so what if the car hits then it hits the annoucer came back on the mic because there was alot more than just one person letting robert know that we were getting cheated out of inches. If Robert didnt think that the car hit over what he was given he would'nt have had the announcer clear it up and we both know that. Not only that anyone can look at the video and see that it marked over 85" which is what they gave him. As far as the nationals if you were there again you would have heard that the first score the announcer said was incorrect and was immediatly corrected by John the hop judge then said the correct score but I already turned off the camera as for the music I put it on there so everyone does does not here me talking to my son if I had something to hide I would have cut the video before the announcement either way both of these shows you were not at so all you are speaking on is what others told you.
Click to expand...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 2 2008, 11:15 PM~11504515
> *:0
> these guys been around for years and still hoppin...
> 
> longest hoppers ive ever met...
> faithfull to the pit...
> 
> even if they hit 5 inches i still give them props for putin it down in anyway posible.
> inspiring one pit at a time :cheesy:
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11504479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del Toro Bladder Pumps Ready For Lift off
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11504370
> *definetly over 90 if you were at the hop you would have heard when the announcer came back on the microphone and announced that the car hit 95" Its all good though we and a whole bunch of people who were there knows what the car hit.This is a shitty pic that I have no reason to lie and give myself free inches I don't need them. :0 the car is doing its thang i'm sure more pics and video will be out soon to verify it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 2 2008, 11:08 PM~11504479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del Toro Bladder Pumps Ready For Lift off
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 3 2008, 08:22 PM~11512930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 4 2008, 04:17 PM~11520423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 4 2008, 05:17 PM~11520423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

*90+*


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 4 2008, 06:45 PM~11521099
> *
> 
> 90+
> *


 :dunno: the line on the stick is 80 and he dont hit 10+ over that



:nono:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 4 2008, 08:21 PM~11521416
> *:dunno: the line on the stick is 80 and he dont hit 10+ over that
> :nono:
> *











84/86 ish :biggrin: my 2cents


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 3 2008, 09:22 PM~11512930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*THAT LOOKS REALLY NICE RICK :thumbsup: *


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 4 2008, 09:21 PM~11522656
> *THAT LOOKS REALLY NICE RICK  :thumbsup:
> *


he should photoshop one of his car doing that :0 :0 



SUP HOMIES.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11523026
> *he should photoshop one of his car doing that  :0  :0
> SUP HOMIES.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11523044
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11523026
> *he should photoshop one of his car doing that  :0  :0
> SUP HOMIES.............. :biggrin:
> *



* :0 OHHHH!!! LOW BLOW THERE*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 4 2008, 09:56 PM~11523026
> *he should photoshop one of his car doing that  :0  :0
> SUP HOMIES.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 4 2008, 10:47 PM~11523535
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: ............


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 5 2008, 08:47 AM~11524111
> *:thumbsup: TTT
> *


Whats the deal on the bladder whammy setup all chromed with steel blocks?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Sep 5 2008, 02:47 AM~11524331
> *Whats the deal on the bladder whammy setup all chromed with steel blocks?
> *


do you need the blocks chrome plated


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 5 2008, 03:44 PM~11525059
> *do you need the blocks chrome plated
> *


just would like to know a price range with chromed blocks too

pm me


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 5 2008, 10:39 AM~11526824
> *:wave:
> *


whats up eddie did you get your hat yet?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I havnt had them made yet that was my sample hat


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SUP JUICED HAVEN'T SEEN THE MAZDA IN A MINUTE.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 5 2008, 03:38 PM~11529454
> *I havnt had them made yet that was my sample hat
> *


oh hes gonna get upset :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 5 2008, 07:17 PM~11530653
> *oh hes gonna get upset  :0
> *


Peter i'm also having some shirts made bet you didnt know that :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 5 2008, 08:25 PM~11531179
> *Peter i'm also having some shirts made bet you didnt know that  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

:cheesy:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

Thank you sergio sr and jr.I got the stuff i sent you back in record time from you guys :cheesy: I know it was only a conversion and porting some gears but, you recieved it on wenesday finished it within hours and i got it back friday. Everything looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 6 2008, 04:43 PM~11536462
> *Thank you sergio sr and jr.I got the stuff i sent you back in record time from you guys :cheesy:  I know it was only a conversion and porting some gears but, you recieved it on wenesday finished it within hours and i got it back friday. Everything looks great. :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 5 2008, 07:25 PM~11531179
> *Peter i'm also having some shirts made bet you didnt know that  :0
> *


i know now along with all the details  thanks to the persuasive power of corona :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11542129
> *i know now along with all the details   thanks to the persuasive power of corona :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 7 2008, 04:50 PM~11542407
> *:loco:
> *


when you find out the info on these shirts your going to want a few believe me


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 7 2008, 05:07 PM~11542129
> *i know now along with all the details   thanks to the persuasive power of corona :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nme1

whats up rick :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

kickin it after a nice lil sunday bbqin uffin: whats crackalackin big dawg uffin:


----------



## nme1

i see you nelson


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11544535
> *kickin it after a nice lil sunday bbqin uffin: whats crackalackin big dawg uffin:
> *


i'm recoverung from yeaterdays bbq at big sergios house


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 7 2008, 09:47 PM~11544563
> *i'm recoverung from yeaterdays bbq at big sergios house
> *


lookin forward to makin it out there one of these months uffin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11544536
> *i see you nelson
> *


 :0 


IM READY TO DROP THIS FUCKER OFF, YA KNOWS HOW WE DO!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 7 2008, 08:58 PM~11544669
> *:0
> IM READY TO DROP THIS FUCKER OFF, YA KNOWS HOW WE DO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11544686
> *:0
> *


 :wave: 

when u going to rudys we gota hang out bro!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:  *Hi Peter*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 7 2008, 09:58 PM~11544669
> *:0
> IM READY TO DROP THIS FUCKER OFF, YA KNOWS HOW WE DO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CAR LOOKS TIGHT NELSON :thumbsup: *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 7 2008, 10:09 PM~11544772
> *CAR LOOKS TIGHT NELSON :thumbsup:
> *


comming from you means alot :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11544790
> *comming from you means alot :yes:
> *


*WHEN YOU GONNA SEND IT TO THE SHOP HOMIE.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 7 2008, 09:07 PM~11544756
> *:wave:  Hi Peter
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 7 2008, 10:12 PM~11544802
> *WHEN YOU GONNA SEND IT TO THE SHOP HOMIE.
> *


if it does not sell this week, it be there next :0 

or if it does sell, my new rag will be there :0  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11544626
> *lookin forward to makin it out there one of these months uffin:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DO


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Sep 8 2008, 11:29 AM~11548465
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DO
> *


uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 8 2008, 10:27 AM~11548436
> *if it does not sell this week, it be there next :0
> 
> or if it does sell, my new rag will be there  :0    :biggrin:
> *


what rag you got now?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 8 2008, 01:28 PM~11549477
> *what rag you got now?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 9 2008, 08:56 PM~11563379
> *
> *


*TTT*


----------



## MUFASA

:nicoderm:


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*HOPE TO SEE DEL TORO AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL BBQ THIS SATURDAY, WE ALL FUCK WITH DEL TORO AT BLVD KINGS SO COME AND KICK IT WITH US HOMIES !!!!*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2008, 01:13 AM~11574312
> *HOPE TO SEE DEL TORO AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL BBQ THIS SATURDAY, WE ALL FUCK WITH DEL TORO AT BLVD KINGS SO COME AND KICK IT WITH US HOMIES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2008, 02:13 AM~11574312
> *HOPE TO SEE DEL TORO AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL BBQ THIS SATURDAY, WE ALL FUCK WITH DEL TORO AT BLVD KINGS SO COME AND KICK IT WITH US HOMIES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nme1

where you been eddie?


----------



## MOREBOUNCE QUALITY

:wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by MOREBOUNCE QUALITY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:32 AM~11576696
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats happening hugo


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11576682
> *where you been eddie?
> *


*Working :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE EVERYONE AT :dunno: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 11 2008, 07:48 PM~11581943
> *WHERE EVERYONE AT :dunno:
> *


sleeping


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 11 2008, 08:50 PM~11581967
> *sleeping
> *


* :loco: 

:420: 

:biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 11 2008, 07:55 PM~11582034
> * :loco:
> 
> :420:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11581943
> *WHERE EVERYONE AT :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 12 2008, 12:59 AM~11583580
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *



*WHAT'S POPPIN NELSON :wave: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 11 2008, 07:48 PM~11581943
> *WHERE EVERYONE AT :dunno:
> *


wheres all the borrachos


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 PM~11590532
> *wheres all the borrachos
> *


*HERE THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin:*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 12 2008, 09:41 PM~11590979
> *HERE THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 13 2008, 10:49 PM~11596888
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 14 2008, 12:45 PM~11599475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 14 2008, 11:45 AM~11599475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when we playing cards again?


----------



## Eddie-Money

DT POWERED


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 14 2008, 09:04 PM~11602932
> *when we playing cards again?
> *


WHEN EVER YOUR FEELING THIRSTY

first it was like








then you saw my 3 jacks and


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11609268
> *WHEN EVER YOUR FEELING THIRSTY
> 
> first it was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you saw my 3 jacks and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11603700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT POWERED
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11603700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT POWERED
> *


YOU LIKE MY PICTURES ? :biggrin: 



















DEL TORO :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 07:15 PM~11620313
> *YOU LIKE MY PICTURES ?  :biggrin:
> DEL TORO :thumbsup:
> *



*I LIKE REGAL :thumbsup: 








:biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*I SEE YA MUFASA :wave: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

* FLAKED FLATOP, west_side85* :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11603700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT POWERED
> *



i see its missing the rubber section on the front of the bumper. mines busted on 1 side so it wont stay put lol i think im gonna tear mine off as well and try to locate some nice round pieces to cover the mount holes up like u see on the 73 to 76 monte carlo.. like the ones u see on the back of my 73 monte. it use to have that same rubber accent piece but some bitch rear ended it and fucked it up so i had to have the bumper re worked and they couldnt get a replacement piece so i got the round pieces off a bumper that was in the junkyard


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 16 2008, 09:31 PM~11622004
> *i see its missing the rubber section on the front of the bumper.  mines busted on 1 side so it wont stay put lol  i think im gonna tear mine off as well and try to locate some nice round pieces to cover the mount holes up like u see on the 73 to 76 monte carlo
> *


yeah that fucker fell off, never seen them on da montes.. u got pix?

yeah the gear was fuckin up, people started laughin at me this day, and i got mad and just started hittin the switch hella and this fucker worked lol that was some funny shit.. then after it hopped, it didnt work no more


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 16 2008, 09:31 PM~11622004
> *i see its missing the rubber section on the front of the bumper.  mines busted on 1 side so it wont stay put lol  i think im gonna tear mine off as well and try to locate some nice round pieces to cover the mount holes up like u see on the 73 to 76 monte carlo.. like the ones u see on the back of my 73 monte.  it use to have that same rubber accent piece but some bitch rear ended it and fucked it up so i had to have the bumper re worked and they couldnt get a replacement piece so i got the round pieces off a bumper that was in the junkyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now i see the picture, ur not sellin that monte??


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 16 2008, 08:44 PM~11621441
> *I SEE YA MUFASA :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup homie............


----------



## MR. 62

need $ on bladder pump what's the #


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Mark your calendar for Oct 25 Imperial Valley car show. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11647306
> *Mark your calendar for Oct 25 Imperial Valley car show. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11647306
> *Mark your calendar for Oct 25 Imperial Valley car show. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that when the new west coast hopper is bustin out :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT* :worship:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Sep 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11647306
> *Mark your calendar for Oct 25 Imperial Valley car show. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*I REMEMBER THAT HARD TOP TRE. SERGIO WHERE DID IT GO.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

hard top trey turned into a drop top tre you see today any more pics of that day it was a wild one


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 22 2008, 06:50 PM~11669811
> *hard top trey turned into a drop top tre you see today any more pics of that day it was a wild one
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 22 2008, 04:16 PM~11668736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER THAT HARD TOP TRE. SERGIO WHERE DID IT GO.
> *


where did u find these pics eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11670051
> *where did u find these pics eddie?
> *


Cali-Stylz has pics trying to get him to send me some


----------



## IMPIMP

dam you guys been around for years


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Sep 22 2008, 10:48 PM~11672967
> *dam you guys been around for years
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Sep 22 2008, 11:48 PM~11672967
> *dam you guys been around for years
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper

I have a quick question about a bladder pump if anyone could help me out? I seem to loose inches when I fill the bladder. If I don't put gas in it, it seems to react better and it definitely gets more inches without putting air in it. Anybody got any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 24 2008, 05:45 AM~11683829
> *I have a quick question about a bladder pump if anyone could help me out? I seem to loose inches when I fill the bladder. If I don't put gas in it, it seems to react better and it definitely gets more inches without putting air in it. Anybody got any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> *


what happens is, first the tank does not have to be topped off... you have to have oil to around where the top rods go.. the blader has to expand in order for it to work.. if the tank is full, you really not leting the blader have play ya know..

also how much air or nos are you puttin in it?

the car has to be locked up when you air in, and the presure gage will go up when you dump it, 

you gota put certain amount of air till you get it right.. not eveycar is the same.. 
going on how much spring you got in yo car..

we usually run when lucked up
80 psi and it works better than when we run 120 psi..
when lucked up
good luck


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Sep 24 2008, 05:10 AM~11683695-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68niou1_@Sep 24 2008, 08:46 AM~11684911
> *what happens is, first the tank does not have to be topped off... you have to have oil to around where the top rods go.. the blader has to expand in order for it to work.. if the tank is full, you really not leting the blader have play ya know..
> 
> also how much air or nos are you puttin in it?
> 
> the car has to be locked up when you air in, and the presure gage will go up when you dump it,
> 
> you gota put certain amount of air till you get it right.. not eveycar is the same..
> going on how much spring you got in yo car..
> 
> we usually run when lucked up
> 80 psi and it works better than when we run 120 psi..
> when lucked up
> good luck
> *



:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 24 2008, 05:45 AM~11683829
> *I have a quick question about a bladder pump if anyone could help me out? I seem to loose inches when I fill the bladder. If I don't put gas in it, it seems to react better and it definitely gets more inches without putting air in it. Anybody got any suggestions? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> *


PM sent


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 24 2008, 08:46 AM~11684911
> *what happens is, first the tank does not have to be topped off... you have to have oil to around where the top rods go.. the blader has to expand in order for it to work.. if the tank is full, you really not leting the blader have play ya know..
> 
> also how much air or nos are you puttin in it?
> 
> the car has to be locked up when you air in, and the presure gage will go up when you dump it,
> 
> you gota put certain amount of air till you get it right.. not eveycar is the same..
> going on how much spring you got in yo car..
> 
> we usually run when lucked up
> 80 psi and it works better than when we run 120 psi..
> when lucked up
> good luck
> *


I'll try it like that. Thanks for the help homie. I'll keep you posted


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 08:47 AM~11684925
> *:wave:
> *


ima build my cutty just for you mufasa..

bladder vs piston all for fun homie...


maybe a double cheeseburger for the winner :biggrin: 

ill even run 5 batteries :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 24 2008, 09:00 PM~11692000
> *I'll try it like that. Thanks for the help homie. I'll keep you posted
> *



keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPIMP

uffin: uffin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## nme1




----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

BLADDER POWERED SON









:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

LOOKING GOOD NELSON CONGRATS ON THE WIN SINGLE PUMP IS SWINGING.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

So what's the difference between a bladder pump and a piston and can you post another pix and what does a pump cost shipped to 55806


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 30 2008, 12:21 AM~11735926
> *LOOKING GOOD NELSON CONGRATS ON THE WIN SINGLE PUMP IS SWINGING.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64

Congratulations to Inspirations and TEAM DEL TORO on their 1st place win :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO TEAM DELTORO FOR HELPIN US WITH OUR HOPPER THANKS HOMIES!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 30 2008, 11:30 AM~11739301
> *Congratulations to Inspirations and TEAM DEL TORO on their 1st place win  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2008, 11:41 PM~11746747
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO TEAM DELTORO FOR HELPIN US WITH OUR HOPPER  THANKS HOMIES!!
> *


  no problem nelson Inspirations doing it big this year with HOPPERS :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Good job on the Malibu, single pump is all you'll need :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 2 2008, 03:47 PM~11762365
> *Good job on the Malibu, single pump is all you'll need  :thumbsup:
> *


you should know :biggrin: 



:cheesy:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2008, 08:15 PM~11734545
> *BLADDER POWERED SON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11798656
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

QUE TRANSAS CARNALS :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 10:08 PM~9303215
> *Here is our Prestolite Plus Vented Motors 160.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you still carry these motors?


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 11 2008, 08:50 AM~11837376
> *do you still carry these motors?
> *


MOTORS ARE THE SHIT uffin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 11 2008, 08:50 AM~11837376
> *do you still carry these motors?
> *


whe you find out let us know :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11798665
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## rudeboi3

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 11 2008, 08:50 AM~11837376
> *do you still carry these motors?
> *


all out bro


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 13 2008, 06:13 PM~11852722
> *MOTORS ARE THE SHIT uffin:
> *


whats up rick :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Oct 14 2008, 03:20 PM~11861032
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: how's the hopper coming along?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 02:38 PM~11860592
> *:wave:
> *



sup :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Here's a little vid for you guys 

shitty picture though


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 14 2008, 10:05 PM~11865786
> *Here's a little vid for you guys
> 
> shitty picture though
> *


WHERE'S THE VID :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 02:38 PM~11860592
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT'S UP REGAL WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 14 2008, 10:11 PM~11865867
> *WHAT'S UP REGAL WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN HERE HOMIE,,,, NOW POST A PIC SO I KNOW WHO YOU ARE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 14 2008, 09:05 PM~11865786
> *Here's a little vid for you guys
> 
> shitty picture though
> *


where's the vid :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO

SELLING THE RACK BUILT BY DEL TORO MAKE AN OFFER, I THINK IM GOING TO TEAR DOWN THIS CAR AND RE-DUE IT.... DEL TORO YOU READY?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2008, 12:14 AM~11878058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SELLING THE RACK BUILT BY DEL TORO MAKE AN OFFER, I THINK IM GOING TO TEAR DOWN THIS CAR AND RE-DUE IT.... DEL TORO YOU READY?
> *


We are always ready :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=17627440


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 17 2008, 05:10 PM~11897828
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up mufasa you in the bay yet?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11897262
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=17627440
> *


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*NICE VIDEO :biggrin: *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11897905
> *:wave:  whats up mufasa you in the bay yet?
> *


been there homie......been going back n forth........ill be up there on sunday.......im in L.A. right now...........i'll be in Benecia........


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 18 2008, 11:31 AM~11903435
> *been there homie......been going back n forth........ill be up there on sunday.......im in L.A. right now...........i'll be in  Benecia........
> *


DAMN CHRIS YOUR UP BY THE OIL REFINERES


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Got my package today,thanks sergio can way to try it and see what it do


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 18 2008, 01:02 PM~11903850
> *Got my package today,thanks sergio can way to try it and see what it do
> *


COOL BRO GLAD IT MADE IT THERE BY THE WEEKEND GIVE US A CALL IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup homie,what u recomend to put in the bladder reg air or nitrogen? Thanks.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 20 2008, 07:29 AM~11916755
> *Wuzup homie,what u recomend to put in the bladder reg air or nitrogen? Thanks.
> *


i recomend nitrogen


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 20 2008, 10:41 AM~11918022
> *i recomend nitrogen
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Nitrogen it is


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 20 2008, 11:20 AM~11918353
> *Nitrogen it is
> *



SERG WE GONNA PARTY THIS WEEKEND, FOR YA BIRTHDAY WE GONNA GET OUR DRINK ON. AND GET :barf: THE NEXT DAY. LOL....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11921451
> *SERG WE GONNA PARTY THIS WEEKEND, FOR YA BIRTHDAY  WE GONNA GET OUR DRINK ON. AND GET :barf: THE NEXT DAY. LOL....
> *


I think I :barf: enough yesterday after the game and drinking those flat tires slash everything else plus shots of cabo wabo :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 20 2008, 04:11 PM~11922032
> *I think I  :barf: enough yesterday after the game and drinking those flat tires slash everything else plus shots of cabo wabo :0
> *


 :biggrin: i thought you and your dad were going to be doing plenty of this after the game :barf: :barf: :barf: and waking up feeling like this :420:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 20 2008, 06:51 PM~11923470
> *:biggrin:  i thought you and your dad were going to be doing plenty of this after the game :barf:  :barf:  :barf: and waking up feeling like this :420:
> *



*LOL.... WHEN I SAW SERG HIM AND BIG SERG WERE STILL MOBILE LOL.... I GUESS WHEN THERE WERE LEAVING BACK TO THE CENTRAL VALLEY THEY WERE DRINKING CRAZY AND :barf: ALL NIGHT. SO SERG IT'S SAFE TO SAY YOU WON'T BE :barf: THIS WEEKEND LOL.... :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 20 2008, 06:15 PM~11923790
> *LOL.... WHEN I SAW SERG HIM AND BIG SERG WERE STILL MOBILE LOL.... I GUESS WHEN THERE WERE LEAVING BACK TO THE CENTRAL VALLEY THEY WERE DRINKING CRAZY AND  :barf:  ALL NIGHT. SO SERG IT'S SAFE TO SAY YOU WON'T BE  :barf:  THIS WEEKEND LOL.... :biggrin:
> *


i can almost guarante that there will be plenty of :barf: this weekend. this time its going to include you.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 20 2008, 07:23 PM~11923927
> *i can almost guarante that there will be plenty of  :barf: this weekend. this time its going to include you.
> *



*AND YOU : :barf: YOU GONNA BE PART OF THIS PARTY :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*CUZ YOU AIN'T GONNA BE A PRETTY PRINCESS THIS WEEKEND.*


----------



## nme1

that is the plan so far, i'll be drinking h20


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 20 2008, 07:34 PM~11924073
> *that is the plan so far, i'll be drinking h20
> *


AWWWW!!!!!!!! HELL NO :angry: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11924114
> *AWWWW!!!!!!!! HELL NO :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 20 2008, 07:34 PM~11924073
> *that is the plan so far, i'll be drinking h20
> *


 :loco:


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 15 2008, 12:04 AM~11865767
> *:biggrin: how's the hopper coming along?
> *


I TOOK THE BLADDER OFF BECAUSE IT WAS LEAKING BAD SOMEWHERE BETWEEN THE BLOCK AND TANK! I CALLED YOU TODAY AND LEFT A MESSAGE! I NEED TO ORDER A BLOCK FROM YOU GUYS! 1/2 PORT


----------



## rudeboi3

WHAT SIZE PORT IS THE ALUM BLOCK AND STEEL BLOCK?? AND HOW MUCH??


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Oct 22 2008, 02:13 PM~11942468
> *I TOOK THE BLADDER OFF BECAUSE IT WAS LEAKING BAD SOMEWHERE BETWEEN THE BLOCK AND TANK! I CALLED YOU TODAY AND LEFT A MESSAGE! I NEED TO ORDER A BLOCK FROM YOU GUYS! 1/2 PORT
> *


is the seal around the block pinched or worn out? also are your rods tight.


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11942853
> *is the seal around the block pinched or worn out? also are your rods tight.
> *


IT COULD BE! THE RODS WERE TIGHT. I USED A TORQUE WRENCH TO MAKE SURE IT WAS TIGHTEN THE SAME ALL THE WAY AROUND! DONT MATTER NOW, I SHOULDA GOT A DEL TORO BLOCK. CUTTING CORNERS DIDNT WORK SO NOW IM ORDERING A BLOCK FROM SERG! RE-BUILD THIS PUMP AND DO THE DAMN THING!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Block is ready to go Rudy


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 22 2008, 04:46 PM~11943651
> *Block is ready to go Rudy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rudeboi3

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 22 2008, 06:46 PM~11943651
> *Block is ready to go Rudy
> *


THANKS! CAN YOU INCLUDE 2 MOUNTING BOLTS ALSO! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Eddie-Money

HAPPY B-DAY SERG!!!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Oct 23 2008, 04:18 AM~11949150
> *THANKS! CAN YOU INCLUDE 2 MOUNTING BOLTS ALSO! THANKS AGAIN!
> *


no problem


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2008, 05:59 AM~11949379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY B-DAY SERG!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## nme1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SERGIO


----------



## ricndaregal

i was tryin to look for a pic of a stripper poppin out the cake but this is the best i could find :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG*, 
09' WILL BE OURS uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 23 2008, 08:22 AM~11950296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was tryin to look for a pic of a stripper poppin out the cake but this is the best i could find :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG,
> 09' WILL BE OURS uffin:
> *



:biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 23 2008, 08:12 AM~11950227
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SERGIO
> *


Thanks Peter hope you guys can make it down this weekend


----------



## 68niou1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:0 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 23 2008, 08:22 AM~11950296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was tryin to look for a pic of a stripper poppin out the cake but this is the best i could find :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAWG,
> 09' WILL BE OURS uffin:
> *


after a couple of beers that THING coming out the cake starts looking a liitle better......HELL NO that motha is UGLY..... :biggrin: 



and yes 09' will be ours World Wide :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 23 2008, 04:59 PM~11955558
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :0  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


thanks bro check your messages


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 23 2008, 03:59 PM~11955559
> *after a couple of beers that THING coming out the cake starts looking a liitle better......HELL NO that motha is UGLY..... :biggrin:
> and yes 09' will be ours World Wide  :0
> *


 :roflmao: around 9pm you're going to be calling rick asking about that cake.


----------



## Eddie-Money

SHIT,I THINK BY 9PM HIS GONNA BE LAYED OUT ON SOME ONES HOOD WITH A SMILE THINKING ABOUT THE CAKE. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 24 2008, 05:46 PM~11966196
> *SHIT,I THINK BY 9PM HIS GONNA BE LAYED OUT ON SOME ONES HOOD WITH A SMILE THINKING ABOUT THE CAKE. :biggrin:
> *



Eddie its 9 o clock and i'm still kicking bro :0 see you tomorrow


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2008, 09:09 PM~11967915
> *Eddie its 9 o clock and i'm still kicking bro :0 see you tomorrow
> *


hope you had a good one homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## rudeboi3

TTT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Oct 27 2008, 05:05 PM~11988305
> *TTT
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11998532
> *
> *



Sup peter glad to see you guys made it home ok how was the menudo? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Not a hopper but a bad ass ride straight out of our shop chopped,painted and lifted by DEL TORO


----------



## west_side85

i seen this car before off alma and monterey.. here in the hood..... whos ride is that?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 28 2008, 05:40 PM~11999457
> *Sup peter glad to see you guys made it home ok how was the menudo? :biggrin:
> *


the menudo was good. how was the trip home?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 24 2008, 04:46 PM~11966196
> *SHIT,I THINK BY 9PM HIS GONNA BE LAYED OUT ON SOME ONES HOOD WITH A SMILE THINKING ABOUT THE CAKE. :biggrin:
> *


eddie you were mia on saturday


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Oct 28 2008, 07:41 PM~12000090
> *i seen this car before off alma and monterey.. here in the hood..... whos ride is that?
> *



One of our customers ride from San Jose he's a cool guy


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 29 2008, 09:11 AM~12004812
> *the menudo was good. how was the trip home?
> *



not bad felt good to be home finally though


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 29 2008, 09:12 AM~12004826
> *eddie you were mia on saturday
> *


*YEAH I KNOW CAME HOME FROM WORK AROUND 5:30,5:45 WAS TIRED AS HELL I OWE YOU GUYS BIG TIME  *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2008, 05:52 PM~12009518
> *YEAH I KNOW CAME HOME FROM WORK AROUND 5:30,5:45 WAS TIRED AS HELL I OWE YOU GUYS BIG TIME
> *



Its cool Eddie we will have to hit up another game this year or some shit. This time will get Peter to go. Peter thanks for my Presidente again I had to bust that shit out last night feeling like shit nothing a shot can't take care of.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11999572
> *Not a hopper but a bad ass ride straight out of our shop chopped,painted and lifted by DEL TORO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 BADASS COLOR COMBO!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 30 2008, 07:54 AM~12014460
> *Its cool Eddie we will have to hit up another game this year or some shit. This time will get Peter to go. Peter thanks for my Presidente again I had to bust that shit out last night feeling like shit nothing a shot can't take care of.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*A Serg and Peter I'm going to the Raiders-Chiefs game in about 2 week's holla at a playa lol...... :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 30 2008, 06:49 PM~12020535
> *A Serg and Peter I'm going to the Raiders-Chiefs game in about 2 week's holla at a playa lol...... :biggrin:
> *


i thought you were a niner fan? :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 30 2008, 08:13 PM~12020872
> *i thought you were a niner fan? :dunno:
> *




YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT :twak:  :buttkick: :banghead: :machinegun:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12022581
> *YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT :twak:    :buttkick:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## PICAZZO

I KNOW WE CAN COUNT ON DEL TORO TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT ON A GOOD CAUSE RIGHT :dunno:











TROPHIES, MUSIC, FOOD, RAFFLES, SPECIAL APPERANCES, ECT !!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Eddie-Money

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=21187168

*Lil clip of Del Toro rides at Sam's Burgers in San Leandro and Story and King in San Jo.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HERE'A ANOTHER*
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=25647794


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 2 2008, 08:47 PM~12042707
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=21187168
> 
> Lil clip of Del Toro rides at Sam's Burgers in San Leandro and Story and King in San Jo.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

nice videos eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 3 2008, 05:53 PM~12050725
> * nice videos eddie
> *


THANKS PETER :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 3 2008, 05:10 PM~12050298
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: 



:biggrin: 






GOOD SHIT WAYNE :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64

THANKS DEL TORO FOR THE ADEL DUMPS TODAY


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 8 2008, 08:38 PM~12101856
> *THANKS DEL TORO FOR THE ADEL DUMPS TODAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 8 2008, 08:38 PM~12101856
> *THANKS DEL TORO FOR THE ADEL DUMPS TODAY
> *


you the one from the swap meet that got the OG Adel dump? If it is I didnt know that it was you with the 64 :0


----------



## Mannytercero

how many psi can u put on that bladder pump on my pro hopper pump i put 350 is it a better style kind off pump


----------



## Mannytercero

are u still selling show time cause here in bakersfield cal jon aint selling showtime anymore or are the really xtink


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Mannytercero_@Nov 8 2008, 10:34 PM~12102600
> *how many psi can u put on that bladder pump on my pro hopper pump i put 350 is it a better style kind off pump
> *


well from eperience, you can run up to 300 psi, but i use only 150..

you gota see with what psi your car does better with..

start from 80psi, and up if you ever get one :cheesy:  
good luck homie


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 8 2008, 10:21 PM~12102514
> *you the one from the swap meet that got the OG Adel dump? If it is I didnt know that it was you with the 64 :0
> *


YEAH THAT WAS ME WITH BIG ART :biggrin: MY BAD I DIDNT INTRODUCE MY SELF I WILL ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 9 2008, 10:13 AM~12104565
> *YEAH THAT WAS ME WITH BIG ART :biggrin: MY BAD I DID INTRODUCE MY SELF I WILL ON THE NEXT ONE
> *



no problem andy from adex will make that bad boy like brand new :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

check pm


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTFMT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 10 2008, 08:35 PM~12119753
> *TTFMT
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

qvole camaradas


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*Nelson's Del Toro bladder pump el camino*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Manual's old school Del Toro equipped car dancer from the 90's


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12161757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bent my cylinder that night but had to hop for cali swangin :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Nov 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12162119
> *bent my cylinder that night but had to hop for cali swangin :biggrin:
> *


dammm wayne.. we need you out there :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:49 PM~12162311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pix eddie :0


----------



## nme1

good pix eddie  old memories


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 08:48 PM~12161744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean 63


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 09:47 PM~12162303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sergio's 64


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

anybody have pics of la cucaracha the monte carlo dancer or the purple cadillac dancer?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:03 PM~12162434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did u get that pic?


----------



## Eddie-Money

HERE'S A PIC OF RUDY


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 14 2008, 11:03 PM~12162435
> *anybody have pics of la cucaracha the monte carlo dancer or the purple cadillac dancer?
> *


i have them somewhere but i dont know how to put them on here


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 14 2008, 11:04 PM~12162439
> *how did u get that pic?
> *



*I HAVE MANY SOURCES PETER LOL.....*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:02 PM~12162424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who does the blue truck belong to eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT'S UP WAYNE


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:46 PM~12162289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i ran into homie at the store a couple months ago... he said he still had the car its just been sitting while he was on vacation.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 14 2008, 11:07 PM~12162474
> *who does the blue truck belong to eddie?
> *


THAT WAS ART TUASON'S S-10 FROM HOPPO'S BEFORE IT WAS PAINITED ORANGE.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:09 PM~12162492
> *THAT WAS ART TUASON'S S-10 FROM HOPPO'S BEFORE IT WAS PAINITED ORANGE.
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 11:07 PM~12162479
> *WHAT'S UP WAYNE
> *


whats up bro :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:22 PM~12162577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 14 2008, 11:30 PM~12162646
> *uffin:
> *



WHAT'S UP PETER :wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:33 PM~12162668
> *WHAT'S UP PETER :wave:
> *


whats up eddie :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

What's it hitting Peter :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 14 2008, 10:44 PM~12162758
> *What's it hitting Peter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


zoom in i know i hit 70 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

what happened to eddie did he pass out?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

he probably needed a beer break


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

http://digitalphotography.smugmug.com/gall...348126225_Rizz2


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 14 2008, 11:54 PM~12162844
> *he probably needed a beer break
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT'S POPPIN SERG!


----------



## Eddie-Money

THOSE ARE SOME COOL ASS PICS


----------



## Eddie-Money

*IS THAT THE SHOW PETER MISSED :biggrin: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

just chilling going through some web sites


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 15 2008, 09:32 PM~12168428
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 14 2008, 01:07 AM~12153764
> *qvole camaradas
> *



*WHAT UP BRO WHAT POPPIN IN THE SCO*


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 16 2008, 10:51 AM~12171217
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S POPPIN 20 MINUTES* :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT'S UP majesticsogvic


----------



## nme1

:420:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 16 2008, 10:37 AM~12171169
> *WHAT UP BRO WHAT POPPIN IN THE SCO
> *


NADA MAINE, SAME OL FAKE ASS NIGAS DOWN HERE  



WE GOTA KICK IT MAYNE


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 17 2008, 11:00 PM~12187452
> *NADA MAINE, SAME OL FAKE ASS NIGAS DOWN HERE
> WE GOTA KICK IT  MAYNE
> *



NO DOUBT YOU GUYS COMING ON THE TOY DRIVE IN SAN JO ON THE 29TH THERE GONNA BE A HOP SPONCERD BY STREETLOW


----------



## ricndaregal

what it lookin like fam uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 18 2008, 07:07 PM~12195937
> *what it lookin like fam uffin:
> *


whats up rick? you gonna be ready for new years?


----------



## ricndaregal

dont know if i'll be ready to swing it but i'll be out there no matter what in the regal uffin: i need to see about gettin it fixed though. as of last night shes startin to haunt me in my dreams. lol i was dreamin i had it fixed and out there bumper checkin lol.


----------



## CHALIO

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 18 2008, 07:20 PM~12196074
> *dont know if i'll be ready to swing it but i'll be out there no matter what in the regal uffin: i need to see about gettin it fixed though. as of last night shes startin to haunt me in my dreams. lol i was dreamin i had it fixed and out there bumper checkin lol.
> *


then u wake up and it just a dream :biggrin: 

dont worry primo just take your time nikka... i wish my monte done already


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 18 2008, 07:26 PM~12196137
> *then u wake up and it just a dream  :biggrin:
> 
> dont worry primo just take your time nikka... i wish my monte  done already
> *


we'll be on the top of our game like the family should be soon primo its only time uffin:


----------



## CHALIO

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12196154
> *we'll be on the top of our game like the family should be soon primo its only time uffin:
> *


for sure primo


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 18 2008, 07:28 PM~12196168
> *for sure primo
> *


now we just need to work on gettin you a bladder pump instead of your piston you have in right now :0 :0 lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup: 

:0 


Serg we need to make a trip to So Cal for are DT fam down south


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 18 2008, 07:41 PM~12195713
> *NO DOUBT YOU GUYS COMING ON THE TOY DRIVE IN SAN JO ON THE 29TH THERE GONNA BE A HOP SPONCERD BY STREETLOW
> *


hell yeah, might even bring out the hopa :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 18 2008, 07:47 PM~12196397
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :0
> Serg we need to make a trip to So Cal for are DT fam down south
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 18 2008, 10:59 PM~12197941
> *hell yeah, might even bring out the hopa :biggrin:
> *



COOL I'M COMING DOWN FROM MONTEREY WITH THE WIFEY AND KIDS FOR THAT TO SHOW SUPPORT AND EAT LIKE A PIG AT MY MOMS AND POPS HOUSE AFTRWARDS. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 18 2008, 08:47 PM~12196397
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :0
> Serg we need to make a trip to So Cal for are DT fam down south
> *


You know i'm always ready well most of the time atleast....Once we get my cutty going :0 we will be taking some road trips ain't that right Peter :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 19 2008, 02:58 AM~12198890
> *AND MY CAMERA</span> FOR THAT TO SHOW SUPPORT AND EAT LIKE A PIG AT MY MOMS AND POPS HOUSE AFTRWARDS. :biggrin: </span>
> *


FIXED IT FOR YOU EDDIE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12196074
> *dont know if i'll be ready to swing it but i'll be out there no matter what in the regal uffin: i need to see about gettin it fixed though. as of last night shes startin to haunt me in my dreams. lol i was dreamin i had it fixed and out there bumper checkin lol.
> *


As long as you don't burn a solenoid in your dream then you wake up looking under your pillow to diconnect the ground :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 07:48 AM~12199898
> *As long as you don't burn a solenoid in your dream then you wake up looking under your pillow to diconnect the ground :biggrin:
> *


naw lol i was rollin back from a side street from so much hopping on to a main street full of traffic though lol. i missed hitting any cars though and started it back up and did it again lol.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 07:44 AM~12199877
> *You know i'm always ready well most of the time atleast....Once we get my cutty going :0 we will be taking some road trips ain't that right Peter :biggrin:
> *


that's right sergio  i thought about cancelling my trip and just put the money towards the car.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 18 2008, 06:41 PM~12195713
> *NO DOUBT YOU GUYS COMING ON THE TOY DRIVE IN SAN JO ON THE 29TH THERE GONNA BE A HOP SPONCERD BY STREETLOW
> *


where is this at eddie?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 19 2008, 11:09 AM~12201072
> *that's right sergio  i thought about cancelling my trip and just put the money towards the car.
> *


about time you do something right. :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 19 2008, 11:10 AM~12201082
> *where is this at eddie?
> *



UCE and VIEJITOS SHOW





November 29th 2008

Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 08:46 AM~12199891
> *FIXED IT FOR YOU EDDIE
> *



LOL.... :biggrin: YOU KNOW I'M BRING A CAMERA ANYWAYS SERG I NEVER LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SERG WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING AT  *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I was on here earlier Eddie. What section do you have tickets for the Raider game next weekend?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 08:58 PM~12206311
> *I was on here earlier Eddie. What section do you have tickets for the Raider game next weekend?
> *



I THOUGHT I HAD SOME COOL TICKETS ON LOCK, BUT SOME FOOL GOT THEM BEFORE ME I'M LOOKING FOR SOME GOOD ASS TICKETS.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I been looking at some tickets too but i dont know if its going to rain that weekend thinking about just getting like 8 tickets on the 3rd section kinda of high but who's watching the game anyway.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 19 2008, 05:49 PM~12205002
> *about time you do something right. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 20 2008, 10:05 AM~12210103
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 20 2008, 08:30 AM~12209339
> *I been looking at some tickets too but i dont know if its going to rain that weekend thinking about just getting like 8 tickets on the 3rd section kinda of high but who's watching the game anyway.
> *



*WELL THERE SAYING THAT IT'S A CHANCE OF RAIN ON THAT SUNDAY SO I DON'T NO. BUT IF I DO GO I DON'T WHAT SOMETHING SUPER HIGH CUZ I LIKE WATCHING THE GAME EVEN IF IT LOOKS UGLY LOL...*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTFMT FAM


----------



## Eddie-Money

YES THERE IS $100 FOR SINGLE
$100 FOR DOUBLE 
THREE MAKES A CLASS
IF THERE'S NOT ENOUGH CARS TO MAKE A CLASS THEN WINNER TAKES $200
PUS THERES TROPHYS ALONG WITH THE MONENY!!!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 21 2008, 09:26 PM~12226579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 21 2008, 10:26 PM~12226579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THERE IS $100 FOR SINGLE
> $100 FOR DOUBLE
> THREE MAKES A CLASS
> IF THERE'S NOT ENOUGH CARS TO MAKE A CLASS THEN WINNER TAKES $200
> PUS THERES TROPHYS ALONG WITH THE MONENY!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 20 2008, 10:08 AM~12210119
> * HEY DEL TORO DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DESIGN A PUMP THAT WILL ACTUALLY MAKE MY FAT ASS HOP HIGHER THAN 2 INCHES - I WOULD LIKE THAT CAUSE I AM A FAT PIECE OF MULE SHIT- AND SPEAKING OF 2 INCHES I WISH I HAD THAT  ---- YES I AM A **** :roflmao: HI THIS NELSON AKA" SUPERFAG"
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2008, 01:49 PM~12255086
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2008, 03:21 PM~12255897
> * :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64IM GAY CALL ME IF YOU NEED GOOD SUCKING YA KNOWS I SWALLOW_@Nov 25 2008, 01:49 PM~12255086
> *
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:twak: 

YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2008, 09:07 PM~12259571
> *:twak:
> 
> YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 25 2008, 10:18 PM~12260469
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT'S UP CHRIS YOU STILL IN THE BAY


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup sergio u doing any special in your pumps? Or pm me with a good deal I need another bladder pump


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 25 2008, 10:39 PM~12260660
> *WHAT'S UP CHRIS YOU STILL IN THE BAY
> *


be going back up sunday.....LA right now...


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2008, 01:49 PM~12255086
> *HEY DEL TORO DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DESIGN A PUMP THAT WILL ACTUALLY MAKE MY FAT ASS HOP HIGHER THAN 2 INCHES - I WOULD LIKE THAT CAUSE I AM A FAT PIECE OF MULE SHIT- AND SPEAKING OF 2 INCHES I WISH I HAD THAT  ---- YES I AM A ****  HI THIS NELSON AKA" SUPERFAG"
> 
> *



Dude Nigss.... you gonna take this.... he called you a 2 inch pecker hopping super ***. No bro, you need to say something back and redeem yourself... Remember "SI SE PUEDE".


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAM*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 27 2008, 02:34 AM~12273038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAM
> *


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Eddie-Money

UCE and VIEJITOS SHOW





November 29th 2008

Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111


----------



## nme1




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 68INCHES IN THE MOUF1_@ ON Nov 25 2008, 07:11 PM I AM STILL A FAT PIECE OF SHIT ---- I STUFFED THE TURKEY IN MY ASS OOOOPPPSSSS  ~12258010
> * I SUCK DAILY
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I KNOW I DONT REALLY CARE!!!


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## PICAZZO

Long's Drugs Parking Lot
186 El Camino Real 
South San Francisco Ca 94080

Come Join us for our 2nd annual ToY Drive.
This Event is sponsored by Monster Energy Drinks, The Red Zone, Toys for Tots, Sean G Productions, 49ers Cheerleaders, 1st and 10 Entertainment, Picazzo Ent and of Course the BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS Car Clubs...

We will have trophies, Snacks, Music, Santa clause, FREE Monster Energy Drinks, Competitions, Many cars on display, live preformances and raffles every 30 minutes !!
This is an event you do not want to miss with radio station coverage and photographers coverage !!!
*

***** COME ON EVERYONE SUPPORT THE WESTBAY TOY DRIVES TOO ******


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2008, 08:25 PM~12290945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have seen this car many times come in and out the show and hop hitting bumper very clean car


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Hey wussup family! Hows everything with y`all....Its been a minute since I`ve slid through and said wussup! I moved and my computer got fucked up! I`m back in action! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> Hey wussup family!  Hows everything with y`all....Its been a minute since I`ve slid through and said wussup! I moved and my computer got fucked up! I`m back in action! :biggrin:
> [/b]


Coo Bro good to see your back in action can't wait to see the hopper in acton....


*
Peter and Eddie if you are reading this....GET BACK TO WORK* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 5 2008, 04:05 PM~12347187
> *Coo Bro good to see your back in action can't wait to see the hopper in acton....
> 
> Peter and Eddie if you are reading this....GET BACK TO WORK :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :uh: :loco:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

i know its far for all you guys but is anyone coming to the toy drive and car hop at sams tomorrow?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 5 2008, 07:02 PM~12348623
> *  :uh:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: sup Eddie


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2008, 07:25 PM~12348807
> *i know its far for all you guys but is anyone coming to the toy drive and car hop at sams tomorrow?
> *


I don't think so wayne the cars are pretty much done for the year but you never know with Rudy


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 5 2008, 04:05 PM~12347187
> *Coo Bro good to see your back in action can't wait to see the hopper in acton....
> 
> Peter and Eddie if you are reading this....GET BACK TO WORK :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: I`m on it....I`m also workin on getting Oxy/Ace, regulators and a welder here at my pad! I bought my torch striker tip cleaner and hoses for the torches! Fuck it I`m gonna set up shop here at my house! I`ll keep you guys posted on my progress! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 5 2008, 07:25 PM~12348810
> *:biggrin:  sup Eddie
> *



what's up botha where you been hiding. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 5 2008, 03:05 PM~12347187
> *Coo Bro good to see your back in action can't wait to see the hopper in acton....
> 
> Peter and Eddie if you are reading this....GET BACK TO WORK :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*TTT!*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave: what's up? SERGO,PETER,NELSON,RICK AND OSO AND WHOEVER IS READING THIS. WHERE THE [email protected]*K IS EVERYONE AT :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

sup fam uffin:


----------



## nme1

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 10 2008, 09:42 PM~12395704
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Peter did you stop by the sticker store.....??????


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12394010
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>
> Right here bro chilling you still getting drunk on egg-nog  :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 10 2008, 09:16 PM~12395342
> *sup fam uffin:
> *



Sup Rick how's the REGAL coming along?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*New Del Toro Bladder Tanks* :0 :biggrin: 









More pics soon.........


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN YOU STILL UP ON HERE EDDIE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT

Del Toro Bladder Tank kit 300.00 Plus Shipping
Steel 11" lowrider legal tank,3/8" Rods,Backing Plate, Del Toro Bladder.

Now until the end of the year 
send us your piston tank and we will upgrade with a new Del Toro Bladder for only the cost of the bladder 150.00 and shipping back to you.

Del Toro Bladder 150.00 Plus Shipping 

For more info or prices on pumps just give us a call also discounted prices for hydraulic shops.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Also powder coated tanks available for that long lasting quality look only 35.00 more.

Pics Soon


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 10 2008, 11:18 PM~12396686
> *  DAMN YOU STILL UP ON HERE EDDIE
> *


 :biggrin:

no I went to sleep.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12395716
> *:biggrin:
> Peter did you stop by the sticker store.....??????
> *


no, i've been getting out of work late :angry:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 11 2008, 08:19 PM~12405306
> *no, i've been getting out of work late  :angry:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: :werd: Alright cool let me know :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 11 2008, 09:22 AM~12399239
> *TTT
> 
> Del Toro Bladder Tank kit 300.00 Plus Shipping
> Steel 11" lowrider legal tank,3/8" Rods,Backing Plate, Del Toro Bladder.
> 
> Now until the end of the year
> send us your piston tank and we will upgrade with a new Del Toro Bladder for only the cost of the bladder 150.00 and shipping back to you.
> 
> Del Toro Bladder 150.00 Plus Shipping
> 
> For more info or prices on pumps just give us a call also discounted prices for hydraulic shops.
> *


Does that include the pressure gage also??


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12394010
> * :wave: what's up? SERGO,PETER,NELSON,RICK AND OSO AND WHOEVER IS READING THIS. WHERE THE [email protected]*K IS EVERYONE AT :biggrin:
> *


I`m here bro....a lil late but I`m here....I was at my boys hobby shop! He bought a monte from craigslist and wanted to lift it! I tore up the set-up rebuilt his pumps and now we gettin ready to slap it all in! Here are a few pics of the monte!....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Dec 11 2008, 10:33 PM~12407056
> *Does that include the pressure gage also??
> *



300 PSI Oil Filled Pressure Guage/Fitting is 20.00


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Here`s a few pics of K.O.S.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2008, 08:49 PM~12395809
> *Sup Rick how's the REGAL coming along?
> *


gotta frame now i just need to see about puttin in work on it uffin: whats crackin big dawg uffin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

> *gotta frame now i just need to see about puttin in work on it  whats crackin big dawg  *


 YO HOMIE JUST SEEN THE REGAL ON TRUUCHA #26 WHEN U HOPPED AGAINST MUFASA'S CUTLASS....UR SHIT IS CLOWININ FOR SIX BATTS HOMIE...


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

OR IT COULD OF BEEN ROLLIN360 VIDEO BUT THE REGAL IS NICE


----------



## ricndaregal

it should be on roll'ns vol 12 uffin: thanks big homie


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 15 2008, 12:46 AM~12162289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was this Jamall's old delta from San Jo?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 12 2008, 03:27 PM~12413979
> *gotta frame now i just need to see about puttin in work on it uffin: whats crackin big dawg uffin:
> *


 :0 Damn got the frame!!!!....That means I need to get off my ass and send that guage.... :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 12 2008, 06:38 PM~12415822
> *Was this Jamall's old delta from San Jo?
> *



You know it... Running Del Toro Bladder Pumps Since way back This was on Cali Swangin Vol5 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 12 2008, 03:35 PM~12414060
> *YO HOMIE JUST SEEN THE REGAL ON TRUUCHA #26 WHEN U HOPPED AGAINST MUFASA'S CUTLASS....UR SHIT IS CLOWININ FOR SIX BATTS HOMIE...
> *



Rick does this bring any motivation?????


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> Here`s a few pics of K.O.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



Thanks For the pics...


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 12 2008, 06:22 PM~12416130
> *Rick does this bring any motivation?????
> *


hmm let me check the ip address and make sure it aint one of the del toro fam makin it up :biggrin: :0 :0 lol 


i got plenty motivation just aint got no chips yet to back it up ya kno uffin: soon though, soon itll be out ready uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 12 2008, 08:17 PM~12416501
> *hmm let me check the ip address and make sure it aint one of the del toro  fam makin it up  :biggrin: :0 :0 lol
> i got plenty motivation just aint got no chips yet to back it up ya kno uffin: soon though, soon itll be out ready uffin:
> *


sup homie.....lookn forward 2 serv .......i mean hoppn against u again..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> I`m here bro....a lil late but I`m here....I was at my boys hobby shop!  He bought a monte from craigslist and wanted to lift it!  I tore up the set-up rebuilt his pumps and now we gettin ready to slap it all in!  Here are a few pics of the monte!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



The Monte's looking really nice homie.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2008, 09:48 PM~12395797
> *NAWWWW!!! that shit is too strong for me :biggrin: I'm starting to drink Volcanian</span></span>*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 12 2008, 10:44 PM~12417861
> *NAWWWW!!! that shit is too strong for me  :biggrin: I'm starting to drink Volcanian
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 12 2008, 10:42 PM~12417844
> *The Monte's looking really nice homie.
> *


 :0 

FUCKERS NICEEEE


----------



## magicmike

> Here`s a few pics of K.O.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]




sik


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 12 2008, 11:16 PM~12418139
> *:wave:
> *



*what's up Chris.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 14 2008, 10:46 PM~12162289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A SERGIO DO YOU HAVE A COPY OF THAT CALI SWAGIN VOL 5


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2008, 02:45 PM~12421502
> *A SERGIO DO YOU HAVE A COPY OF THAT CALI SWAGIN VOL 5
> *


yea somewhere on vhs im trying to get a dvd copy :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2008, 03:48 PM~12421865
> *yea somewhere on vhs im trying to get a dvd copy  :biggrin:
> *


COOL IF YOU CAN FORWARD ME A COPY :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*On it's Way......To Where?????

Del Toro Bladder Pumps coming to a show or street near you.*


----------



## campos65




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Oh Yea thats the old school all I need if for you to upload our clip to the computer......


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by campos65_@Dec 14 2008, 01:42 PM~12427608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by campos65_@Dec 14 2008, 01:42 PM~12427608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


we need footage!!!


----------



## MoreBounce 805

What up Del Toro Hydraulics!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 14 2008, 10:23 PM~12431590
> *What up Del Toro Hydraulics!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2008, 09:41 PM~12431771
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 
Tony


----------



## Eddie-Money

RICK'S SINGLE GATE DT BLADDER PUMP 6 BATTERIES


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 14 2008, 11:05 PM~12431977
> *:wave:
> Tony
> *


sup Tony


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12441486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RICK'S SINGLE GATE DT BLADDER PUMP 6 BATTERIES
> *


where did you swipe this pic from eddie


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 15 2008, 09:39 PM~12441630
> *sup Tony
> *


Oh same old shiznit! Pinche frio Hows the weather up there?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

i didnt post it in here cuz i was just messin with it a lil and the pics we caught werent at its highest point plus I didnt have the nitrogen in it. but shit it was fun playin with it uffin: whats crackin fam uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Del Toro bladder powered*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

anybody ever go to let the pressure out and have fluid leak out also this happened to me after i went to a parade i let pressure out of the bladder and some fluid came out maybe a pinhole in bladder or maybe the neck not sure but wonderin gand i know your way more experienced with these


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 15 2008, 10:39 PM~12441643
> *where did you swipe this pic from eddie
> *


WAS JUST GOING THUR RICKS CAR CLUB PAGE AND HAPPEN TO SEE IT.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Dec 12 2008, 07:23 PM~12416137-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For the pics...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem bro!  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Dec 12 2008, 10:42 PM~12417844
> *The Monte's looking really nice homie.
> *


Gracias! My boy is hella excited about it! :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 16 2008, 10:52 AM~12445058
> *anybody ever go to let the pressure out and have fluid leak out also this happened to me after i went to a parade i let pressure out of the bladder and some fluid came out maybe a pinhole in bladder or maybe the neck not sure but wonderin gand i know your way more experienced with these
> *


pm sent


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 16 2008, 10:45 AM~12444991
> *i didnt post it in here cuz i was just messin with it a lil and the pics we caught werent at its highest point plus I didnt have the nitrogen in it. but shit it was fun playin with it uffin: whats crackin fam uffin:
> *



same o chit you get your guage yet?????


----------



## ricndaregal

not yet :no: :no:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 16 2008, 10:43 PM~12452020
> *not yet :no: :no:
> *


should be there tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Cheers to my homies at DEL TORO!_


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 16 2008, 10:00 PM~12452221
> *:biggrin:
> 
> should be there tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 gonna have me stalkin the mail man/ups trucks around the neighborhood lol uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 17 2008, 11:56 AM~12455637
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 gonna have me stalkin the mail man/ups trucks around the neighborhood lol uffin:
> *


Mail Man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2008, 11:23 AM~12455884
> *Mail Man :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF ONLY I CAN MAIL A FRAME TO YOU  LOL


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 17 2008, 01:31 PM~12456370
> *IF ONLY I CAN MAIL A FRAME TO YOU  LOL
> *


Hire this guy.....


----------



## ricndaregal

:cheesy: i'll tell him to carry it from the grapevine down so he could get a rolling start lol uffin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2008, 02:00 PM~12456568
> *Hire this guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ricndaregal

opened the package and slipped the frame in there so now im gonna take it back to the post office and tell them it was the wrong address :0 :0 :0 


:thumbsup: merry christmas family uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2008, 04:00 PM~12456568
> *Hire this guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anything can happen in MEXICO!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Bad Boy's doing big thangz in Texas :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 18 2008, 07:14 PM~12469710
> *Bad Boy's doing big thangz in Texas :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 18 2008, 09:56 PM~12471416
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Merry Christmas to my Del Toro fam

and the comment is for you Sergio and Peter lol.... :biggrin: *


----------



## 68niou1




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 18 2008, 10:38 PM~12472031
> *
> *


*WHAT'S UP NELSON :wave: *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 18 2008, 10:46 PM~12472163
> *WHAT'S UP NELSON :wave:
> *


shit gettin shit together the elco is going back to rudys for a make over, probably some more inches.. and my 64 is going to ....................


:biggrin: 

sup wit you homie!! ready for christmas?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 18 2008, 10:51 PM~12472223
> *shit gettin shit together the elco is going back to rudys for a make over, probably some more inches.. and my 64 is going to ....................
> :biggrin:
> 
> sup wit you homie!!  ready for christmas?
> *



RIGHT ON SO IT'S ON FOR 09 THAT'S COOL I'M READY FOR CHRISTMAS NOV AND DEC ALWAYS MAKE'S THIS BROWN BROTHA BROKE LIKE A MUTHA PLUS WERE MOVING BACK TO SAN JO IN EARLY JANUARY, HOPE YOU AND YOUR'S HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 18 2008, 11:40 PM~12472702
> *RIGHT ON SO IT'S ON FOR 09 THAT'S COOL I'M READY FOR CHRISTMAS NOV AND DEC ALWAYS MAKE'S THIS BROWN BROTHA BROKE LIKE A MUTHA PLUS WERE MOVING BACK TO SAN JO IN EARLY JANUARY, HOPE YOU AND YOUR'S HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS
> *


back to the home land huh!! good shit homie hit me up when ever hope you have a good one too!!

and all my del toro brotherz :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup sergio,when is da pump arraiving to final destination :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Dec 19 2008, 08:04 AM~12474350
> *Wuzup sergio,when is da pump arraiving to final destination  :0   :biggrin:
> *


I sent it out on Monday give me a call if it does not arrive by today from the post office call me if it arrives also thanks


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 19 2008, 02:17 PM~12477078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE RIDE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_TTMFT!_ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

every year they give out two awards to those two members who showed the most dedication in improving there cars for the year and represented strong for the club. this year i was one of them to recieve it. one main thing i did this year was upgrade from a regular pump to your guys del toro pump. and since i do believe in the sain "dont forget where you come from" i wanted to share this award with you guys becuase your pump helped me recieve this award uffin: *08 i picked up the bladder gate, and come 09 we gonna give them something to hate* :thumbsup: uffin: 









HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE STRICTLY FAM uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492140
> *every year they give out two awards to those two members who showed the most dedication in improving there cars for the year and represented strong for the club. this year i was one of them to recieve it. one main thing i did this year was upgrade from a regular pump to your guys del toro pump. and since i do believe in the sain "dont forget where you come from" i wanted to share this award with you guys becuase your pump helped me recieve this award uffin: <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>congrads on the award Ric once again Happy Holiday to you and Strictly Family and oh yeah can ya ship me the Henny lol..... :biggrin: *


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 21 2008, 08:11 PM~12494254
> *congrads on the award Ric once again Happy Holiday to you and Strictly Family and oh yeah can ya ship me the Henny lol..... :biggrin:
> *


aww the way im feelin after how much i drank last night i probably would had the holidays not been here and i plan on usin that bottle all up :0 :0 lol uffin: we're talkin bout makin a trip up north pretty soon :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 but thats all im allowed to say on it


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2008, 05:00 PM~12492140
> *every year they give out two awards to those two members who showed the most dedication in improving there cars for the year and represented strong for the club. this year i was one of them to recieve it. one main thing i did this year was upgrade from a regular pump to your guys del toro pump. and since i do believe in the sain "dont forget where you come from" i wanted to share this award with you guys becuase your pump helped me recieve this award uffin: 08 i picked up the bladder gate, and come 09 we gonna give them something to hate :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE STRICTLY FAM uffin:
> *


congrats rick


----------



## ricndaregal

thanks fam uffin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492140
> *every year they give out two awards to those two members who showed the most dedication in improving there cars for the year and represented strong for the club. this year i was one of them to recieve it. one main thing i did this year was upgrade from a regular pump to your guys del toro pump. and since i do believe in the sain "dont forget where you come from" i wanted to share this award with you guys becuase your pump helped me recieve this award uffin: 08 i picked up the bladder gate, and come 09 we gonna give them something to hate :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE STRICTLY FAM uffin:
> *


CONGRATS HOMEBOY!!


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 22 2008, 12:32 AM~12496320
> *CONGRATS HOMEBOY!!
> *


thanks big dawg uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492140
> *every year they give out two awards to those two members who showed the most dedication in improving there cars for the year and represented strong for the club. this year i was one of them to recieve it. one main thing i did this year was upgrade from a regular pump to your guys del toro pump. and since i do believe in the sain "dont forget where you come from" i wanted to share this award with you guys becuase your pump helped me recieve this award uffin: 08 i picked up the bladder gate, and come 09 we gonna give them something to hate :thumbsup: uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE STRICTLY FAM uffin:
> *



congrats Rick that's a nice award. 09' will be a good year and yes the henny looks good too.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Once again to my Del Toro fam from mine have a save and Happy Christmas and if you get drunk invite me lol :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Peter did the sticker guy go on VACATION


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup sergio thanks for da pump again it worth da wait :biggrin: oh what was them bolts again :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 22 2008, 09:58 PM~12504705
> *Peter did the sticker guy go on VACATION
> *


naw he moved his shop now i have to find him. everytime he moves he joins up with another business.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 23 2008, 03:22 PM~12509781
> *naw he moved his shop now i have to find him. everytime he moves he joins up with another business.
> *


sounds like hes doin more then just stickers :0 :0 :0 lol uffin: whats crackin fam uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 23 2008, 10:36 PM~12513182
> *sounds like hes doin more then just stickers :0 :0 :0 lol uffin: whats crackin fam uffin:
> *


just chilling I need to find someone NEW to make my stickers since Peter lost the connect..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Merry Christmas to everyone out there from Del Toro Hydraulics thanks to all those who are reppin strong and getting ready to do it big in 09'.....Have a safe holiday remember don't drive when your drinking only drink when your driving....* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Feliz Navidad!!! Don't go n get all Ralphed-out now you hear.... :biggrin: Be safe


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

merrychristmas my del toro homies   :cheesy:


----------



## Don Pedro

Merry christmas family,have a trago on me serg,my carnal brought me a bottle of 1800 and welcomed in christmas,tell ralf i said whats up and the green door is waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## ricndaregal

sup fam uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2008, 06:49 PM~12525942
> *TTT
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 08:52 PM~12540101
> *sup fam uffin:
> *



*what's up Ric*


----------



## ricndaregal

just kickin it lookin forward to new years uffin: sup with you big dawg uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:02 PM~12540246
> *just kickin it lookin forward to new years uffin: sup with you big dawg uffin:
> *


*JUST TRYING TO KEEP WARM UP HERE*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:02 PM~12540246
> *just kickin it lookin forward to new years uffin: sup with you big dawg uffin:
> *


Sup Ric and Eddie????


Rick did you guys figure out that THING.....


----------



## ricndaregal

sneak peak :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Ric you gonna PM Sergio a video of the regal*


----------



## ricndaregal

we just ended up strapping a come-along around the frame and underneat the jack and spreaded it back out. it didnt do it drastically because of the tools and experience we have but it did make a difference.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:19 PM~12540441
> *Sup Ric and Eddie????
> Rick did you guys figure out that THING.....
> *



*Sup Serg just chillen keeping warm drinking with my brother he say's what's up Serg.

I see you just posted the video Ric :thumbsup: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:21 PM~12540461
> *we just ended up strapping a come-along around the frame and underneat the jack and spreaded it back out. it didnt do it drastically because of the tools and experience we have but it did make a difference.
> *



Coo is it measuring the same as a stock frame now? Looking forward to seeing The Entertainer back in action :0


----------



## ricndaregal

did you catch the clip


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 27 2008, 09:22 PM~12540479
> *Sup Serg just chillen keeping warm drinking with my brother he say's what's up Serg.
> 
> I see you just posted the video Ric :thumbsup:
> *



Tell your bro I said whats up happy holidays remember if you don't remember how the holiday's went then it must have been good :0


----------



## ricndaregal

naw we didnt have another frame around us to measure it so we did our chicano measurements, by eye lol uffin: but you could see a whole lot of difference


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:27 PM~12540538
> * did you catch the clip
> *



Yup is that old or new?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:28 PM~12540542
> *Tell your bro I said whats up happy holidays remember if you don't remember how the holiday's went then it must have been good :0
> *



lol.... this was me :barf:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:28 PM~12540546
> *naw we didnt have another frame around us to measure it so we did our chicano measurements, by eye lol uffin: but you could see a whole lot of difference
> *


That's the old school way I was going to tell you to get 2 come a longs and park the car between 2 trees hook them up and pull away :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

from today uffin: i think my coils are finished with otherwise it would of got a hell of a better response  we eliminated the slow down to so you really gotta catch it lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

Eddie, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, ricndaregal, SIK_9D1, S


LOOKS LIKE WE GOT A LITTLE FOLLOWING :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 08:31 PM~12540580
> *That's the old school way I was going to tell you to get 2 come a longs and park the car between 2 trees hook them up and pull away  :0  :biggrin:
> *


shoulda of told us that lol we had a pole we were thinkin of strappin just the driver side to it and pull it but werent to sure if it would work lol uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie I told you to go easy on the egg-nog bro


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:31 PM~12540580
> *That's the old school way I was going to tell you to get 2 come a longs and park the car between 2 trees hook them up and pull away  :0  :biggrin:
> *



damn that's OG shit there Serg :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:35 PM~12540615
> *Eddie I told you to go easy on the egg-nog bro
> *


it was that and much more :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 08:35 PM~12540615
> *Eddie I told you to go easy on the egg-nog bro
> *


he's probably like hell naw it only comes once a year lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:37 PM~12540638
> *he's probably like hell naw it only comes once a year lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2008, 09:37 PM~12540638
> *he's probably like hell naw it only comes once a year lol
> *


yea he spikes that shit 2 parts liquor 1 part egg nog then he has a beer bong with a bladder pump hooked up to it....Drinks till he hits BACK BUMPER :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1

What up DelToro! :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 27 2008, 09:41 PM~12540685
> *What up DelToro!  :wave:
> *


chilling bro bull shitting with the homies how's the holiday's treating you?


----------



## SIK_9D1

They have been going Good for us and the Fam. How was everything for you guys?
Tony


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 08:39 PM~12540661
> *yea he spikes that shit 2 parts liquor 1 part egg nog then he has a beer bong with a bladder pump hooked up to it....Drinks till he hits BACK BUMPER :0  :cheesy:
> *


hahahahaha uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:39 PM~12540661
> *yea he spikes that shit 2 parts liquor 1 part egg nog then he has a beer bong with a bladder pump hooked up to it....Drinks till he hits BACK BUMPER :0  :cheesy:
> *



that beer bong actually sounds like a good ideal :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 27 2008, 09:39 PM~12540661
> *yea he spikes that shit 2 parts liquor 1 part egg nog then he has a beer bong with a bladder pump hooked up to it....Drinks till he hits BACK BUMPER :0  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Brand new 3/8"- 14" coarse thread bolts with locking nuts. We use these on our Bladder Pumps with 11" tanks and 2" blocks. Upgrade your pump and never worry about busting a rod again.

25.00 Shipped for the set with nuts

More Pics soon


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12556631
> *Brand new 3/8"- 14" coarse thread bolts with locking nuts. We use these on our Bladder Pumps with 11" tanks and 2" blocks. Upgrade your pump and never worry about busting a rod again.
> 
> 25.00 Shipped for the set with nuts
> 
> More Pics soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1




----------



## MUFASA




----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave: 

*
FROM MY FAMILY TO MY DEL TORO FAM!!!!*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## ricndaregal

have a safe one fam uffin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Happy New Years Family! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## ricndaregal

from the new years show uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 3 2009, 12:13 PM~12593298
> *from the new years show uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

LOOKING GOOD RIC


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2009, 12:49 PM~12593851
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD RIC
> *



X2


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2009, 12:49 PM~12593851
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKING GOOD RIC
> *


gettin there uffin:


----------



## switches4life

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 3 2009, 02:06 PM~12593949
> *X2
> *


x1000

nice to see your ride back on the streets


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 03:41 PM~12594555
> *TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 4 2009, 01:24 AM~12599911
> *x1000
> 
> nice to see your ride back on the streets
> *


felt good drivin it puttin in work uffin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 4 2009, 09:36 PM~12607805
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

TTT


----------



## switches4life

TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 09:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 07:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking real good out there :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 06:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin real good uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 06:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 09:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BUCKET!!!! :biggrin: J/J
BITCH IS BAD HOMIE!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 07:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


this mothas cleeeeennnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life

thanks homies, just trying to keep the lowriding and hopping live in houston, this is my first time using del toro bladder, and i really like the way it works


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 11:17 PM~12617199
> *thanks homies, just trying to keep the lowriding and hopping live in  houston, this is my first time using del toro bladder, and i really like the way it works
> *


Surprised your not running a Shorty's Bladder Pump 
:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 08:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember when you used to go to irvington


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 07:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrads homie car look's really nice welcome to the Del Toro fam :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 08:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was that a car show or something? i see the lincoln in the back lol


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 07:40 PM~12615743
> *TTT 4 THEM BLADER PUMPS, HERES MY FRESHLY OUT DOUBLE PUMP CUTTY READY 4 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:26 PM~12617355
> *i remember when you used to go to irvington
> *


COPS DN'T LET NOBODY CRUISE AT IRVINGNTON OR AIRLINE ANYMORE, :angry: SO WER GONA HAVE TO STICK WITH PICNICS AND CARSHOWS


----------



## switches4life

> [/b]


 :0 :0 THANKS A LOT 4 THE PROPS HOMIES  AND MUCH PROPS TO DEL TORO, GREAT SERVICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Hey Eddie I have your hat but I don't know if I should post a pic of it just yet....... hno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 6 2009, 05:29 PM~12625159
> *Hey Eddie I have your hat but I don't know if I should post a pic of it just yet....... hno:
> *



POST THAT PIC SERG I WANNA SEE :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Could not find a white fitted hat tho


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 6 2009, 08:13 PM~12626861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to houston :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 6 2009, 08:13 PM~12626861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 6 2009, 08:06 PM~12626762
> *Could not find a white fitted hat tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 6 2009, 08:15 PM~12626906
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 


HA HA HA!!!! THAT'S OFF THE HOOK SERG THANKS


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 08:24 PM~12627016
> *how much shipped to houston :biggrin:
> *


i'm trying to get some made i'll get back to you.


----------



## ricndaregal

i dunno if a dirty mexican like me would do good with white tho lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 6 2009, 11:21 PM~12629458
> *i dunno if a dirty mexican like me would do good with white tho lol
> *


YOU AIN'T DIRTY YOU JUST WORK HARD RIC :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 6 2009, 11:21 PM~12629458
> *i dunno if a dirty mexican like me would do good with white tho lol
> *


Shit I know I wouldnt be able to keep it clean but Eddie said white.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 6 2009, 10:39 PM~12629653
> *YOU AIN'T DIRTY YOU JUST WORK HARD RIC :biggrin:
> *


i know i dont call it dirty i refer to it as a washable tan lol uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 7 2009, 08:06 AM~12631411
> *i know i dont call it dirty i refer to it as a washable tan lol uffin:
> *


lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 7 2009, 08:34 AM~12631192
> *Shit I know I wouldnt be able to keep it clean but Eddie said white.
> *


Cuz I'm a clean Mexican lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 7 2009, 04:21 PM~12636156
> *Cuz I'm a clean Mexican lol.... :biggrin:
> *


stop lyin you know you got it white so they could see more then your smile at night lol uffin: whats good fam uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 7 2009, 08:48 PM~12638178
> *stop lyin you know you got it white so they could see more then your smile at night lol uffin: whats good fam uffin:
> *


lol... :biggrin: I got the whole week off were moving back to San Jo for 09 hopefully will be posted up in our new house by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 7 2009, 08:30 PM~12638698
> *lol... :biggrin: I got the whole week off were moving back to San Jo for 09 hopefully will be posted up in our new house by Sunday or Monday.
> *


right on uffin: good luck with the new move for 09 bro uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2009, 08:04 AM~12641617
> *right on uffin: good luck with the new move for 09 bro uffin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE HOW HAVE YOU AND YOUR FAM BEEN.


----------



## ricndaregal

coo, uffin: expectin another lil man in march


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2009, 06:48 PM~12646507
> *coo, uffin: expectin another lil man in march
> *



*congrads bro to you and your lady*


----------



## ricndaregal

thanks big dawg uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 8 2009, 06:48 PM~12646507
> *coo, uffin: expectin another lil man in march
> *


congrats rick :biggrin: Future Hoppers :0


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 8 2009, 08:49 PM~12648497
> *congrats rick  :biggrin: Future Hoppers :0
> *


you know it  uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Del Toro Stickers Ready to go 

Red,Blue,gold,green,white

if you want one LET me know thanks


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 01:39 PM~12654364
> *Del Toro Stickers Ready to go
> 
> Red,Blue,black,green,white
> 
> if you want one hit me up thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: you said hit right loco :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lmk what up on a black one uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 9 2009, 03:02 PM~12654546
> *:twak: you said hit right loco  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lmk what up on a black one uffin:
> *


It's on its way as soon as I find your address


----------



## ricndaregal

thas luv uffin: good lookin out bro


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 01:39 PM~12654364
> *Del Toro Stickers Ready to go
> 
> Red,Blue,black,green,white
> 
> if you want one LET me know thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i dont see black, only red,green,gold,blue,and white


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 02:39 PM~12654364
> *Del Toro Stickers Ready to go
> 
> Red,Blue,black,green,white
> 
> if you want one LET me know thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I WILL TAKE A BLUE ON PLEASE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2009, 04:25 PM~12655314
> *  i dont see black, only red,green,gold,blue,and white
> *


damn peter I thought the black was gold oh well Rick you have a gold one going your way :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 9 2009, 04:53 PM~12655582
> *:cheesy:  I WILL TAKE A BLUE ON PLEASE
> *


Pm me your address again thanks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Rick if you want a diff color let me know just incase gold is too much BLING for you. 

Eddie the hat has left the building


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 05:30 PM~12656459
> *damn peter I thought the black was gold oh well Rick you have a gold one going your way  :biggrin:
> *


if you want black just let me know. also the chrome ones like andys are a few dollars more.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

yea black will be on my list next thanks peter I thought you got gold to match your flake


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 05:44 PM~12656556
> *yea black will be on my list next thanks peter I thought you got gold to match your flake
> *


i dont have gold flake on my car only red.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2009, 06:45 PM~12656567
> *i dont have gold flake on my car only red.
> *


oh I guess its been to long since it's been out I heard she was going on vacation


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 05:48 PM~12656588
> *oh I guess its been to long since it's been out I heard she was going on vacation
> *


damn the secret is out. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2009, 06:51 PM~12656607
> *damn the secret is out. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 02:39 PM~12654364
> *Del Toro Stickers Ready to go
> 
> Red,Blue,gold,green,white
> 
> if you want one LET me know thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 02:39 PM~12654364
> *Del Toro Stickers Ready to go
> 
> Red,Blue,gold,green,white
> 
> if you want one LET me know thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: 

I need one so I can put it on my company truck lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

you think the gold will match my yellow teef :biggrin: lol jp. 

shoot me the blue one if you could then brotha uffin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 06:31 PM~12656463
> *Pm me your address again thanks
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2009, 06:51 PM~12656607
> *damn the secret is out. :biggrin:
> *


The good ol days when Peter took his hopper to shows.... :biggrin: At least now maybe I can borrow his trailer for mine :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 10 2009, 01:39 PM~12663442
> *The good ol days when Peter took his hopper to shows.... :biggrin: At least now maybe I can borrow his trailer for mine :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i understand yours is taking a vacation also


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 10 2009, 02:39 PM~12663442
> *The good ol days when Peter took his hopper to shows.... :biggrin: At least now maybe I can borrow his trailer for mine :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*THAT WAS KING OF THE STREET I THINK 2003 IN REDWOOD CITY OFF MIDDLEFIELD RD *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 10 2009, 07:30 PM~12665295
> *THAT WAS KING OF THE STREET I THING 2003 IN REDWOOD CITY OFF MIDDLEFIELD RD
> *


2005 :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 10 2009, 07:33 PM~12665318
> *2005  :cheesy:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT NELSON I REMEMBER THAT BECAUSE NENE AND THE MAJESTICS CAME TO NOR CAL. AND ALSO SHARKSIDE C.C. DEBUTED SHARKIN 64 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 10 2009, 06:04 PM~12664680
> *i understand yours is taking a vacation also
> *


not this one :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

chip's go good with a full bladder :0 :0 


pisssssss ton pump's still pissin on the competition :0 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 10 2009, 10:15 PM~12666716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chip's go good with a full bladder :0  :0
> pisssssss ton pump's still pissin on the competition :0  :0
> *


nice to know our pumps are making some noise getting some attention out there :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 10 2009, 10:15 PM~12666716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chip's go good with a full bladder :0  :0
> pisssssss ton pump's still pissin on the competition :0  :0
> *



WHEN WERE GETTING THIS THESE COMMENT'S WE MUST BE GOING SOMETHING RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 10 2009, 11:22 PM~12667276
> *nice to know our pumps are making some noise getting some attention out there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 

dammm even in vegas :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 11 2009, 12:49 PM~12670201
> *:yes:
> 
> dammm even in vegas :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2009, 01:22 PM~12670486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: 
:0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2009, 01:22 PM~12670486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 SINGLE OR DOUBLE??


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 11 2009, 04:26 PM~12671700
> *:0  :0  SINGLE OR DOUBLE??
> *



*SINGLE*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2009, 12:22 PM~12670486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2009, 03:39 PM~12654364
> *Del Toro Stickers Ready to go
> 
> Red,Blue,gold,green,white
> 
> if you want one LET me know thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the stickers! i need a gold one for my cadillac. :biggrin: oh yeah and the rubber o ring for the bladder


----------



## Eddie-Money

Hola Peter como esta todo con tu familia.


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 10 2009, 10:15 PM~12666716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chip's go good with a full bladder :0  :0
> pisssssss ton pump's still pissin on the competition :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 11 2009, 07:32 PM~12674059
> *Hola Peter como esta todo con tu familia.
> *


todo esta bien. y como esta la tuya?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2009, 10:08 PM~12675747
> *todo esta bien. y como esta la tuya?
> *


*Bien garcias a dios todo esta bien aqui con lo mio.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie when you gonna post up the new hat on the avi?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2009, 11:26 PM~12676589
> *Eddie when you gonna post up the new hat on the avi?
> *



RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 11 2009, 11:26 PM~12676589
> *Eddie when you gonna post up the new hat on the avi?
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I see your baptizing it :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2009, 07:37 PM~12684293
> *I see your baptizing it  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Can I get a hat too serg :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12187586


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 12 2009, 07:36 PM~12684271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*NOW I'M PISSED I FINISHED 40OZ I'M THRISTY AGAIN :angry: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

DEL TORO "BLADDER" PUMP BEST PUMP ON THE MARKET

* MORE INCHES*
* LESS STRESS ON MOTORS AND GEARS*
* NO MAINTENANCE*
* NO HONING YOUR TANK EVERY COUPLE OF MONTHS*
* NO GETTING STUCK IN THE TANK*
* NO METAL SHAVINGS MESSING UP YOUR GEARS OR ADEX DUMPS*
* SAFER THAN THE PISTON*

DELTORO HYDRAULICS 10 YRS + EXP WITH THE BLADDER PUMP HOME OF THE ORIGINAL BLADDER PUMP


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2008, 11:46 PM~9852924
> *Here is is finally pics of our Del Toro Street Bladder Pump in StockNow cash that income tax check sweet talk the lady etc get your hopper ready for the summer
> 
> 575.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 12 2009, 06:36 PM~12684271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 13 2009, 08:42 PM~12696589
> *
> *



*I knew you would like the pic Peter.*


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTT!


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 11 2009, 11:14 PM~12675833
> *Bien garcias a dios todo esta bien aqui con lo mio.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

i just bought another full bladder pump today :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 14 2009, 11:07 PM~12710193
> *i just bought another  full bladder pump today :0
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 15 2009, 12:07 AM~12710193
> *i just bought another  full bladder pump today :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Wonder if Rick will like these


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

This is just a sample I had done this is 1 of about 5 shirts we will be coming out with.


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 09:52 PM~12718389
> *Wonder if Rick will like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit i do! 4x homie. you know the address! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 08:52 PM~12718389
> *Wonder if Rick will like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN SERGIO THOSE SHIRT ARE KICKIN.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 08:51 PM~12718382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 PM~12718389
> *Wonder if Rick will like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Big_Money

IF I CAN GET A FREE SHIRT WITH THAT BLADDER, THAN ITS ON.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 15 2009, 09:13 PM~12718613
> *:0
> *


I was getting some with a red cutty on it but then I remembered that I have a year to get those one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 09:17 PM~12718664
> *I was getting some with a red cutty on it but then I remembered that I have a year to get those one :0  :biggrin:
> *


SO PETER'S CUTTY IS ON VACATION SERG


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 15 2009, 09:17 PM~12718659
> *IF I CAN GET A FREE SHIRT WITH THAT BLADDER, THAN ITS ON.
> *


with bladder pump free

with bladder on discounted rate


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 08:17 PM~12718664
> *I was getting some with a red cutty on it but then I remembered that I have a year to get those one :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 15 2009, 09:21 PM~12718698
> *
> *


you know the cutty ones are next :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 15 2009, 08:19 PM~12718683
> *SO PETER'S CUTTY IS ON VACATION SERG
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 15 2009, 07:51 PM~12718382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
They are fuckin tight! Let me know when you have them in........uhhhh.......ummmmmm.......5....................XL! :biggrin: Yes 5XL! You know how we get after the holidays with all them tamales posole and menudo! Wakin up to chilaquiles, huevos rancheros, birria! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

fuck yeah family thatll work uffin: btw gotta get some of these ones made uffin: 








okay well maybe a better shot without the womens head in it lol uffin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup serg them shirts look good.......can I get one :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2009, 06:30 AM~12721521
> *fuck yeah family thatll work uffin: btw gotta get some of these ones made uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay well maybe a better shot without the womens head in it lol uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: And that tall ass dude with the sombrero! :biggrin: Clean pic bro!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY STUFF IN THE MAIL SERGIO :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 16 2009, 01:31 PM~12723317
> *CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY STUFF IN THE MAIL SERGIO :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 10 2009, 10:15 PM~12666716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chip's go good with a full bladder :0  :0
> pisssssss ton pump's still pissin on the competition :0  :0
> *


bump


----------



## caprice75classic

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/setup2.jpg[/img]] Sergio here is the setup going in my Caddy. Del Toro BLADDER!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 16 2009, 03:22 PM~12725443
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## nme1




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 17 2009, 01:35 AM~12730770
> *http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/setup2.jpg[/img]] Sergio here is the setup going in my Caddy. Del Toro BLADDER!
> *[img





looking good can't wait to see it finished up.


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 18 2009, 06:43 PM~12743285
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

Not tryin to talk down, I just tryin to keep my knowledge up, what improvements have been made to the bladder pump since it was first put on the market?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The bladder pump is basically the same since we started selling them personally on here. 

The difference from when showtime was selling them is that we now use steel tanks that are 11" long to provide more clearance for the bladder in the tank and the 1/2" backing plates with 3/8" thick rods with locking nuts. Also we run Bladders specially made for our pumps. Basically the system has had a heavy duty overhaul to withstand alot more and be 100% maintenance free.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 18 2009, 09:05 PM~12744911
> *The bladder pump is basically the same since we started selling them personally on here.
> 
> The difference from when showtime was selling them is that we now use steel tanks that are 11" long to provide more clearance for the bladder in the tank and the 1/2" backing plates with 3/8" thick rods with locking nuts. Also we run Bladders specially made for our pumps. Basically the system has had a heavy duty overhaul to withstand alot more and be 100% maintenance free.
> *


X1000000000000000000 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 






























Plus they are a beautiful piece of machinery....I can stare at mine for hours! I haven`t slapped mine in just yet but I wipe it down everynight....read it a hittin switches on bitches story and tuck him into bed! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> X1000000000000000000  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Plus they are a beautiful piece of machinery....I can stare at mine for hours!  I haven`t slapped mine in just yet but I wipe it down everynight....read it a hittin switches on bitches story and tuck him into bed! :biggrin:
> [/b]



WOW!!!! lol... do you kiss it before going to bed lol... :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 19 2009, 09:16 PM~12755821
> *WOW!!!! lol... do you kiss it before going to bed lol... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Would you believe me if I said no?! Hahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Would you believe me if I said no?! Hahaha!  :biggrin:
> [/b]



nope and id believe that you wrap it in a blanket as well and probably sing it a lulabye


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I believe it the last thing you want to do is piss your pump off


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 20 2009, 09:16 AM~12759567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: i need two for my pumps but you have to customize them


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 20 2009, 10:34 AM~12759762
> *:thumbsup: i need two for my pumps but you have to customize them
> *


  when you get time we need your old ones to make the measurements


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:20 AM~12760278
> * when you get time we need your old ones to make the measurements
> *


i'll drop them off at your dads on my way back


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

coo


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jan 20 2009, 01:16 AM~12757690-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope and id believe that you wrap it in a blanket as well and probably sing it a lulabye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah! I`m lookin in my room for cameras :rofl: ...my lady is bothered by it! Especially when she gets near it! :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 20 2009, 09:03 AM~12759445
> *I believe it the last thing you want to do is piss your pump off
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah! I`m lookin in my room for cameras :rofl: ...my lady is bothered by it! Especially when she gets near it! :rofl:
> :yes:
> [/b]



YOUR CRAZY OSO :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 20 2009, 01:35 PM~12762072
> *YOUR CRAZY OSO :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Jus a lil!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah! I`m lookin in my room for cameras :rofl: ...my lady is bothered by it! Especially when she gets near it! :rofl:
> :yes:
> [/b]



we know the pump is between u and ur lady at night in bed lol


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 03:25 PM~12763030
> *we know the pump is between u and ur lady at night in bed lol
> *


 :yes: Sooooooooooooo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 04:25 PM~12763030
> *we know the pump is between u and ur lady at night in bed lol
> *




i think he blows into the bladder :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 20 2009, 03:35 PM~12763131
> *i love blowing into the bladder :biggrin:
> *


Your fuckin nasty nelson! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> Your fuckin nasty nelson! :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: 

thats my middle name :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 20 2009, 05:35 PM~12763131
> *i think he blows into the bladder :biggrin:
> *



well the damn thing needs to get used sometime lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 20 2009, 04:35 PM~12763131
> *i think he blows into the bladder :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*Nelsons Speaking From Expieriance!* :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> *Nelsons Speaking From Expieriance!* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *Nelsons Speaking From Expieriance!* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



:roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> *Nelsons Speaking From Expieriance!* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



*This reminds me more of Nelson*


----------



## campos65

an old pic of rudys 63 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:46 PM~12768296
> *This reminds me more of Nelson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The sales guy? or the girl with the big titties?! :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## "MR. OSO"

The day I get over my cold & get ready to rip out my trailing arms it starts to rain! Sorry... :angry: :uh: ...A bit frustrated! Hows everyones day so far?


----------



## ricndaregal

sup fam uffin: got the sticker serg. its gonna go nice with the pinstriping uffin: once the weather clears up im gonna see about slappin it on


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 21 2009, 12:46 AM~12768296
> *This reminds me more of Nelson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i was waiting for the bitch to whip out a huge cock after she worked the salesman for the car lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> The day I get over my cold & get ready to rip out my trailing arms it starts to rain! Sorry... :angry:  :uh: ...A bit frustrated! Hows everyones day so far?
> [/b]


oh a lil water never hurt no one


----------



## 68niou1

> The sales guy? or the girl with the big titties?! :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 






 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 21 2009, 01:28 PM~12772811
> *sup fam uffin: got the sticker serg. its gonna go nice with the pinstriping uffin: once the weather clears up im gonna see about slappin it on
> *


X2! Thanks Sergio....The cutty should be going into paint in about a month! I`ll be sure to give it to them so they can put it on before the clear!  :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2009, 03:09 PM~12773882
> *oh a lil water never hurt no one
> *


Uhhh...I don`t want to relapse & get sick again! A little water would probably give me walking anemonia! :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2009, 03:23 PM~12774034
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup sreg got da sticker yesterday thanks bro


----------



## caprice75classic

sergio got my sticker and o ring! thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 07:14 PM~9303259
> *The complete Del Toro Bladder Pro Pump is $725.00 we make ea of the pumps special order thats why they are pricey but the pumps will speak for themselves stay 2 steps ahead of the competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for the 725 do you get all thats shown in the pic including the adex


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 23 2009, 01:35 AM~12790078
> *for the 725 do you get all thats shown in the pic including the adex
> *


thats just the pump only with steel block and plus motor and bored out gear. 715.00

Street bladder pump is 575.00


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 23 2009, 07:34 AM~12791078
> *thats just the pump only with steel block and plus motor and bored out gear. 715.00
> 
> Street bladder pump is 575.00
> *


  ill be coming to you soon :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 23 2009, 01:51 PM~12794557
> *  ill be coming to you soon :biggrin:
> *


Wise choice grasshopper! lol...just kidding Sammy. Honestly bro...you wont be disappointed! DelToro the shit homie!


----------



## Eddie-Money

TO MY DT FAMILY HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 24 2009, 04:21 PM~12804060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO MY DT FAMILY HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: You too bro!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jan 18 2009, 09:42 PM~12744661
> *Not tryin to talk down, I just tryin to keep my knowledge up, what improvements have been made to the bladder pump since it was  first put on the market?
> *


whats up homie, not kissing ass to the product or anything, but all i have to say is , get u one of this DEL TORO bladder pumps


----------



## dropped81

> Wise choice grasshopper! lol...just kidding Sammy. Honestly bro...you wont be disappointed! DelToro the shit homie!
> [/b]


yeah i want to get rid of all my rs shit and get some better pumps


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 24 2009, 07:40 PM~12805003
> *yeah i want to get rid of all my rs shit and get some better pumps
> *


let me know, i might need some pumps for spare parts :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2009, 08:40 PM~12805988
> *let me know, i might need some pumps for spare parts :0
> *


Yeah...or paper weights! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2009, 08:40 PM~12805988
> *let me know, i might need some pumps for spare parts :0
> *


  i already got it sold tho to the homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 25 2009, 10:26 AM~12808871
> *TTMFT
> *


Wussup bro? Como Estas?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Wussup bro? Como Estas?
> [/b]



What's up bro just chillen trying get rid of this damn cold lol... I guess drinking Crown Royal on rocks with Red Bull didn't help.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 25 2009, 12:04 PM~12809447
> *What's up bro just chillen trying get rid of this damn cold lol... I guess drinking Crown Royal on rocks with Red Bull didn't help.
> *


Nada aqui nomas carnal. I just got over a fuckin cold myself! I had that shit for almost 2(TWO) weeks! It aint no joke! That redbull gave that cold the wings huh! lol! I hope you get better bro! I hate bein sick! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPPED  
View My Video


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 07:10 PM~12812010
> *DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPPED
> View My Video
> *


:thumbsup: 

Congrads homie your car is Chingona


----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT'S UP SERG WHAT'S POPPIN BROTHA


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

same o same o getting ready for the week


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 06:10 PM~12812010
> *DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPPED
> View My Video
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Single or Double?


















Either way I`m lovin it!  :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 06:10 PM~12812010
> *DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPPED
> View My Video
> *


that deserves a :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

My homie Boiler's ride

*DEL TORO EQUIPPED*

















:biggrin:








:0

*VID OF CAR*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 26 2009, 12:07 PM~12818433
> *My homie Boiler's ride
> 
> DEL TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> VID OF CAR
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 26 2009, 07:31 PM~12823196
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## dropped81

so would this pump work good on 6 batterys


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 28 2009, 12:28 AM~12834147
> *so would this pump work good on 6 batterys
> *


yup especially if you get the gear done up from us :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 26 2009, 12:07 PM~12818433
> *My homie Boiler's ride
> 
> DEL TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> VID OF CAR
> 
> *


Looking bad ass might have to make a trip up there this year to rep with Boiler :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 27 2009, 11:24 PM~12834122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old memories


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 27 2009, 11:37 PM~12834194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the good ole days


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 28 2009, 01:09 AM~12834321
> *the good ole days
> *


Peter you ready for a road trip to texas this year since you like traveling so much :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Great pics Sergio....Can`t wait to add the Cutty to those pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> Great pics Sergio....Can`t wait to add the Cutty to those pics!   :biggrin:
> [/b]



well that bladder pump is like a condom...its useless looking at it until you put it to work lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 26 2009, 01:07 PM~12818433
> *My homie Boiler's ride
> 
> DEL TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> VID OF CAR
> 
> *



P.S turn the backing plate around LOL......  :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 AM~12834477
> *well that bladder pump is like a condom...its useless looking at it until you put it to work lol
> *


As long as you don't get your pump pregnant....LOL


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:03 AM~12834480
> *P.S  turn the backing plate around  LOL......   :biggrin:
> *


Homie has it like the hatz to the side


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:04 AM~12834482
> *As long as you don't get your pump pregnant....LOL
> *



haha...hell he might end up using the bladder for a jim hat.... u know add a lil air and whalla...he might not hit the bottom of the vagina but he will stretch it out... lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:06 AM~12834490
> *haha...hell he might end up using the bladder for a jim hat.... u know add a lil air and whalla...he might not hit the bottom of the vagina but he will stretch it out... lol
> *


you a sav king stop fucking around and get the hopper ready :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:09 AM~12834499
> *you a sav king stop fucking around and get the hopper ready :0
> *



haha....ya well gotta have a laugh one in a good while..im sure the homie OSO is gonna bust a gut on that one..

id like to get my hopper ready...just no money for the 10 new batteries i need and a saco motor....gonna try a few things on the saco and take off my prestolite plus motor...and swap my 2 #8 hoses under the hood at the Y block to 2 #6's....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:13 AM~12834511
> *haha....ya well gotta have a laugh one in a good while..im sure the homie OSO is gonna bust a gut on that one..
> 
> id like to get my hopper ready...just no money for the 10 new batteries i need and a saco motor....gonna try a few things on the saco and take off my prestolite plus motor...and swap my 2 #8 hoses under the hood at the Y block to 2 #6's....
> *


just holla at me well get that ride swanging is that the 1 with the goodies in it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:17 AM~12834520
> *just holla at me well get that ride swanging is that the 1 with the goodies in it
> *



no my partner KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 has the double pump with the goodies in there...we are working on that right now...gonna change out the lower trailing arms..the ones in it are too long...we got 14 new batteries in there putting out over 1000 CCA and new from springs from koolaid...so we got some work to do to the rear suspension


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:21 AM~12834530
> *no my partner  KINGFISH_CUSTOM209  has the double pump with the goodies in there...we are working on that right now...gonna change out the lower trailing arms..the ones in it are too long...we got 14 new batteries in there putting out over 1000 CCA and new from springs from koolaid...so we got some work to do to the rear suspension
> *


Coo let me know we can bring it buy the shop one of these days an play with it


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 01:02 AM~12834477
> *well that bladder pump is like a condom...its useless looking at it until you put it to work lol
> *


Its comin along bro....I`ve just been packing & packing & more packing. I have a few things to work out before I get that nose up!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Jan 28 2009, 01:04 AM~12834482-->
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't get your pump pregnant....LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DELTORO [email protected] 28 2009, 01:04 AM~12834486
> *Homie has it like the hatz to the side
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 01:06 AM~12834490
> *haha...hell he might end up using the bladder for a jim hat.... u know add a lil air and whalla...he might not hit the bottom of the vagina but he will stretch it out... lol
> *


 :angry:  :nosad: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 12:19 AM~12834353
> *Peter you ready for a road trip to texas this year since you like traveling so much :biggrin:
> *


that's not a bad idea. :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :angry:    :nosad:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]



oh ya you moving?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 10:22 AM~12836996
> *oh ya you moving?
> *


Yeah....I`m in limbo between Motown & Sac! I`d much rather stay here in the west bay or even the east bay but I cant find anything in my budget!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> Yeah....I`m in limbo between Motown & Sac! I`d much rather stay here in the west bay or even the east bay but I cant find anything in my budget!
> [/b]



well if you come to motown we got you homie....plus you can bring ur car by and install that bladder pump finally lol


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 12:51 AM~12834253
> *Looking bad ass might have to make a trip up there this year to rep with Boiler :0
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:03 AM~12834480
> *P.S  turn the backing plate around  LOL......   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH, was in a hurry to install them that day :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 28 2009, 02:04 AM~12834486
> *Homie has it like the hatz to the side
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:27 PM~12840025
> *well if you come to motown we got you homie....plus you can bring ur car by and install that bladder pump finally lol
> *


Right on bro! Appreciate that!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> Right on bro! Appreciate that!
> [/b]



no problem man..aint nothing worse then moving to somewhere u dont know anyone


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 07:39 PM~12842968
> *no problem man..aint nothing worse then moving to somewhere u dont know anyone
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :yes:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [/b]



just let me know of the area u r thinking of moving too..dont want u to move ur family in a shit hole neighborhood


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM~12843809
> *just let me know of the area u r thinking of moving too..dont want u to move ur family in a shit hole neighborhood
> *


 :roflmao: I think my family would run the people in the shit hole out! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_TTMFT FOR MY DEL TORO FAMILY!_


----------



## 68niou1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 68niou1, fesboogie, juiced


:scrutinize: 


























































:wave:


----------



## juiced

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 PM~12844916
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 68niou1, fesboogie, juiced
> :scrutinize:
> :wave:
> *



:wave: 

:cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 09:48 PM~12844916
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 68niou1, fesboogie, juiced
> :scrutinize:
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jan 28 2009, 09:53 PM~12844963
> *:wave:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Great Minds Think Alike Que No?! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jan 28 2009, 10:53 PM~12844963
> *:wave:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 juiced meet the other homie




oso, 

we all share the same bladder :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 09:55 PM~12844984
> *juiced meet the other homie
> oso,
> 
> we all share the same bladder :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## juiced

good to meet you oso. 

what's up nelson? hows the monsta hoppa?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jan 28 2009, 10:59 PM~12845021
> *good to meet you oso.
> 
> what's up nelson? hows the monsta hoppa?
> *


it just needs paint and little more to the lock up.. .. :biggrin: 
batts..its all u need right?

just hit me wheneva.. good to see ya in here :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :roflmao: I think my family would run the people in the shit hole out!  :biggrin:
> [/b]



haha...well then happy trails lol


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jan 28 2009, 09:59 PM~12845021
> *good to meet you oso.
> 
> what's up nelson? hows the monsta hoppa?
> *


Like wise bro!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 29 2009, 09:49 PM~12855759
> *TTMFT
> *


*X2!*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *X2!*
> [/b]


What's poppin Oso with ya.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 29 2009, 10:14 PM~12856052
> *What's poppin Oso with ya.
> *


Nada bro....just stressin of my paint! Need to paint my shit asap! Wussup with you bro? Hows life treatin ya?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Nada bro....just stressin of my paint! Need to paint my shit asap! Wussup with you bro? Hows life treatin ya?
> [/b]


*Well. I still have a job gracias a dios that a good thang,just been working crazy long hours. no need to stress the shit will be done are you gonna try and make it to the Watsonville show in March.*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 29 2009, 11:08 PM~12856364
> *Well. I still have a job gracias a dios that a good thang,just been working crazy long hours. no need to stress the shit will be done are you gonna try and make it to the Watsonville show in March.
> *


Yeah it is bro....I know a lot of people gettin laid off! They got rid of 5 people at my sisters job! Shits gettin crazy out there bro! 

I hope I get my paint soon! Cant freakin wait!

Hopefully if I get my car painted I will be there for sure! If not then I guess I`ll just take the daily or hop in with one of my members for the show! Reguardless I`m gonna try & make it out there! :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup del toro family


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 30 2009, 06:29 AM~12857194
> *wuzup del toro family
> *


*X2!*
:wave: Whats up bro?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 30 2009, 07:29 AM~12857194
> *wuzup del toro family
> *


sup bro how's the new hopper coming along?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 30 2009, 06:24 PM~12861282
> *sup bro how's the new hopper coming along?
> *


u guys got any cars running the whammy bladder setup?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 06:48 PM~12862006
> *u guys got any cars running the whammy bladder setup?
> *


the looks crazy.. i wanna see this


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 31 2009, 03:14 PM~12868521
> *the looks crazy.. i wanna see this
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 07:19 PM~12869829
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: 

what up brotha how's Tejas


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2009, 06:18 PM~12869469
> *:wave:
> *


que transas carnal?? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 31 2009, 08:16 PM~12870304
> *que transas carnal?? :biggrin:
> *


just relaxing seeing TV and drinking a cold one y usted que asi.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2009, 08:58 PM~12870641
> *just relaxing seeing TV and drinking a cold one y usted que asi.
> *


same thing, exept i dont drink..
im just a sexaholic :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 31 2009, 08:59 PM~12870643
> *same thing, exept i dont drink..
> im just a sexaholic :biggrin:
> *


Ah guey cochino :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2009, 07:24 PM~12869852
> *:wave:
> 
> what up brotha how's Tejas
> *


CHILLNG BRO, JUZ WAITING ON THEM CARSHOWS


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 09:01 PM~12870657
> *CHILLNG BRO, JUZ WAITING ON THEM CARSHOWS
> *


How is the show circuit en Tejas yo tengo familia en San Antonio.


----------



## nme1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: nme1,* juiced*, rug442
whats up nef :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 31 2009, 09:59 PM~12870643
> *same thing, exept i dont drink..
> im just a sexaholic :biggrin:
> *



im with you homie..i dont drink either.....money better spent elsewhere lol id rather have something to show for my money than to have the porcelain god ring on my cheek and the puke to show for my money lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 31 2009, 04:14 PM~12868521
> *the looks crazy.. i wanna see this
> *


ya ive seen a single bladder and a double bladder car...but havent come across one thats running the bladder whammy tank setup..just curious on its performance


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## juiced

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 31 2009, 10:02 PM~12871634
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: nme1, juiced, rug442
> whats up nef :wave:
> *



just trying to get things ready for this year.

how are things?


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2009, 02:48 AM~12872548
> *1 Members: KINGFISH_CUSTOMS
> *



dayum in here all by myself..WTF lol


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 10:19 AM~12881804
> *dayum in here all by myself..WTF  lol
> *


Thats what I was thinking bout an hour ago! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> Thats what I was thinking bout an hour ago! :biggrin:
> [/b]



haha....okay i dont feel so bad now...i was up early anyways lol...cabinet guys are here to reinstall all my doors and drawer faces...


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2009, 01:46 AM~12872544
> *im with you homie..i dont drink either.....money better spent elsewhere lol  id rather have something to show for my money than to have the porcelain god ring on my cheek and the puke to show for my money lol
> *


yup i feel ya lol :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 10:42 AM~12882010
> *haha....okay i dont feel so bad now...i was up early anyways lol...cabinet guys are here to reinstall all my doors and drawer faces...
> *


 :0 Ooooo! Home mods are cool too! I get just as excited doin shit to my moms house as I do my ride!  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 11:19 AM~12881804
> *dayum in here all by myself..WTF  lol
> *



I'm always like that, just like now you flawkers :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

wondering on a situation i have here it go i had asmall leak in one of my bladders small leak turned into tear now i only got one bladder thers no checks in between my tanks can i still get away with one and if so how


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 2 2009, 11:41 PM~12890199
> *wondering on a situation i have here it go i had asmall leak in one of my bladders small leak turned into tear now i only got one bladder thers no checks in between my tanks can i still get away with one and if so how
> *



Actually you can little old trick a blue delta had back in the day don't know if I can share that info with you though since you didn't buy the bladders from us :0


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2009, 02:48 AM~12872548
> *ya ive seen a single bladder and a double bladder car...but havent come across one thats running the bladder whammy tank setup..just curious on its performance
> *


here is my whammy pump. Del Toro bladder equiped. http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/setup2.jpg[/img]]i hope to have it done in the next few weeks.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 5 2009, 02:33 AM~12912379
> *Actually you can little old trick a blue delta had back in the day don't know if I can share that info with you though since you didn't buy the bladders from us :0
> *



lol aww come on now....it was purchased locally lol...it was needed ASAP


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 2 2009, 03:39 PM~12884254
> *yup i feel ya lol :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12921170
> *:wave:
> *


sup pimp!! i thought you forgot about yo boy!! :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2009, 01:06 PM~12935082
> *sup pimp!! i thought you forgot about yo boy!! :cheesy:
> *


what's up Nelson :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 5 2009, 06:06 PM~12919109
> *here is my whammy pump. Del Toro bladder equiped. http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/setup2.jpg[/img]]i hope to have it done in the next few weeks.
> *


 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*TTT!*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

no matter wat u still get the props for the norcal bladder movement we should be helping eachother out u know these things i woudnt use them if i didnt completely believe in em car was soarin till one popped both tanks turned to instant foam and my snappiness and happiness was gone   m gonna figure it out one way or another just need advice from somebody who been there


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The Del Toro Bladder Movement is everywhere coming to shows near you I'm just joking around with you I will tell you how to make it work with one bladder but you need to make sure that it is installed correctly cause you popping bladders isnt good.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2009, 08:08 AM~12949692
> *The Del Toro Bladder Movement is everywhere coming to shows near you I'm just joking around with you I will tell you how to make it work with one bladder but you need to make sure that it is installed correctly cause you popping bladders isnt good.
> *


 :wave: Whats up bro?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> :wave: Whats up bro?
> [/b]


sup Alan whats cracking in the bay did you ever make that deposit for the rim cleaner? I was not to sure


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 7 2009, 01:07 PM~12935088
> *what's up Nelson :wave:
> *


esssseee eddie :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2009, 03:58 PM~12953673
> *sup Alan whats cracking in the bay did you ever make that deposit for the rim cleaner? I was not to sure
> *


Not much bro...just waiting on some metal! Running into some problems with the people that have it!

:0 ooops...I freakin forgot to deposit it the bank! I`ll do it first thing tomorrow! Sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's up everyone :wave: *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 9 2009, 08:18 PM~12956587
> *what's up everyone  :wave:
> *


Wussup bro?! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

just pm me that info so we can keep it on the downlow


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12956630
> *just pm me that info so we can keep it on the downlow
> *


 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12956630
> *just pm me that info so we can keep it on the downlow
> *



You missed it


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 26 2009, 02:07 PM~12818433
> *My homie Boiler's ride
> 
> DEL TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> VID OF CAR
> 
> *


hell yeah on italian dumps too :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to del toro


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## nme1

:wave: que pasa borachos?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 12 2009, 01:12 AM~12980945
> *:wave:  que pasa borachos?
> *


YO NO TOMO, :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2009, 09:23 PM~12988718
> *YO NO TOMO,  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 12 2009, 01:12 AM~12980945
> *:wave:  que pasa borachos?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sardsone

how much is it for a deltoro and a adex????to san diego


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Feb 12 2009, 10:55 PM~12989879
> *how much is it for a deltoro and a adex????to san diego
> *


fittings too?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## caprice75classic

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/setupalmostcomplete.jpg[/img]]set-up coming together. Del Toro Equipped! :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1




----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 26 2007, 03:04 PM~9309277
> *If you already have a piston set up and want to upgrade to our bladders we sell the bladders seperately pm me or call for info
> *


Ey homie u have a # I want 2 order a bladder for my piston pump I juz bougth it but it make sence da piston is to hard 2 put it in so it need alotta psi 2 push it so ima trow da piston away u said can I put da accumulator on da piston tank rigth is da cce 1 thanx


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 15 2009, 02:24 AM~13007354
> *Ey homie u have a # I want 2 order a bladder  for my piston pump I juz bougth it but it make sence da piston is to hard 2 put it in so it need alotta psi 2 push it so ima trow da piston away  u said can I put da accumulator on da piston tank rigth is da cce 1 thanx
> *


PM SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 15 2009, 02:24 AM~13007354
> *Ey homie u have a # I want 2 order a bladder  for my piston pump I juz bougth it but it make sence da piston is to hard 2 put it in so it need alotta psi 2 push it so ima trow da piston away  u said can I put da accumulator on da piston tank rigth is da cce 1 thanx
> *


 :yes:


----------



## atxhopper

I have a bladder pump. I have the tank off of it and what is the best chemical to clean all the small aluminum shavings off of a bladder. I am wanting something that will clean it without messing it up? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 14 2009, 06:09 PM~13004848
> *http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/setupalmostcomplete.jpg[/img]]set-up coming together. Del Toro Equipped!  :thumbsup:
> *[img



Lookin real good bro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13013964
> *I have a bladder pump. I have the tank off of it and what is the best chemical to clean all the small aluminum shavings off of a bladder. I am wanting something that will clean it without messing it up? Any help is appreciated. Thanks
> *


you don't need nothing special the bladder is thick enough that aluminim shavings are not going to hurt it. I would just use a wet rag so the shavings stick to the rag and you dont leave lint in the tank


----------



## 86 Limited

is it better to use ap istontank or will a regular tank do just fine?

another question....basically by removing the pistonout of the tank and replacing it witht the "bladder" it'll hold more pressure? I'm trying to build a single pump monte with a 350 and want to know the best combo to use. thankx.

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

its better to use a piston tank because its made of steel it will hold alot more pressure


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 16 2009, 05:24 PM~13019499
> *you don't need nothing special the bladder is thick enough that aluminim shavings are not going to hurt it. I would just use a wet rag so the shavings stick to the rag and you dont leave lint in the tank
> *


thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13021978
> *its better to use a piston tank because its made of steel it will hold alot more pressure
> *


gotcha homie. thanks.


----------



## caprice75classic

> Lookin real good bro!   :thumbsup:
> [/b]


hope to be on the road next week. :biggrin:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 17 2009, 05:47 PM~13032590
> *hope to be on the road next week. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 17 2009, 05:47 PM~13032590
> *hope to be on the road next week. :biggrin:
> *


Good shit homie....Take pics for us!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13013964
> *I have a bladder pump. I have the tank off of it and what is the best chemical to clean all the small aluminum shavings off of a bladder. I am wanting something that will clean it without messing it up? Any help is appreciated. Thanks
> *



i would use a magnet to pick up all the metal and then wipe down the rest


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13036062
> *i would use a magnet to pick up all the metal and then wipe down the rest
> *


 :scrutinize: It doesnt work with aluminum....


----------



## ricndaregal

empty the mail box serg :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## caprice75classic

> Good shit homie....Take pics for us!
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 23 2009, 10:34 AM~12791078
> *thats just the pump only with steel block and plus motor and bored out gear. 715.00
> 
> Street bladder pump is 575.00
> *


what does the street bladder pump have?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13045544
> *what does the street bladder pump have?
> *


saco comp motor
alum block
reg gear


----------



## 68niou1

:0 JUST ORDERED MY NEW 2 BLADDER PUMPS :0 



THANKS SERGIO!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13053368
> *:0 JUST ORDERED MY NEW 2 BLADDER PUMPS :0
> THANKS SERGIO!
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2009, 01:21 AM~13046701
> *saco comp motor
> alum block
> reg gear
> *


WHAT GEAR DO YOU PUT IN THE $700 ONE?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

any gear you want bored out


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 19 2009, 05:26 PM~13053368
> *:0 JUST ORDERED MY NEW 2 BLADDER PUMPS :0
> THANKS SERGIO!
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 19 2009, 11:18 PM~13056653
> *:0
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## caprice75classic

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0221091712a.jpg[/img]]Put a lil bit of work in today.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 19 2009, 05:26 PM~13053368
> *:0 JUST ORDERED MY NEW 2 BLADDER PUMPS :0
> THANKS SERGIO!
> *


 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13071462
> *http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0221091712a.jpg[/img]]Put a lil bit of work in today.
> *[img



Lookin good homie!

I did too! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> Lookin good homie!
> 
> I did too! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13076195
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## caprice75classic

> Lookin good homie!
> 
> I did too! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: keep up the good work loco. looks like everyone is going to have a good summer.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Looking good guys I guess I should start working on mine too


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 22 2009, 06:05 PM~13078344
> *Looking good guys I guess I should start working on mine too
> *


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Lookin good homie!
> 
> I did too! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



looking good homie


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> :biggrin:  :yes:
> [/b]


post up a pic with the dump all hooked up bro


----------



## caprice75classic

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0221091236.jpg[/img]]Here is the setup in Tweety. whammy setup for the front, Del Toro Equipped. Single pump to the rear with two OG Adels. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic+Feb 22 2009, 03:59 PM~13078299-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: keep up the good work loco. looks like everyone is going to have a good summer.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Thanks homie I will!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DELTORO [email protected] 22 2009, 04:05 PM~13078344
> *Looking good guys I guess I should start working on mine too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro! Yeah...I doubt you need help but if you do let me know! I`ll shoot out there & help ya!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Feb 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13078381
> *looking good homie
> *


Gracias Carnal!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*The begining build pics of the cutty..... :biggrin: *


----------



## 68niou1

> *The begining build pics of the cutty..... :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



more more :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *The begining build pics of the cutty..... :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> [/b]


is this ur car..u finally getting down on it or what?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2009, 11:22 PM~13083135
> *is this ur car..u finally getting down on it or what?
> *


Cars done bro! Just need to:
*work on my trailing arms
*fix the rip in the driver side seat
*new headliner
*paint it
And thats pretty much it as far as gettin it road worthy! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Feb 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13082860-->
> 
> 
> 
> more more :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Feb 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13082869
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> Cars done bro! Just need to:
> *work on my trailing arms
> *fix the rip in the driver side seat
> *new headliner
> *paint it
> And thats pretty much it as far as gettin it road worthy! :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 23 2009, 08:38 PM~13092634
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Its a fuckin rollocoaster with this car man....Now the rains stoppin me from continuing! :uh:


----------



## Oso`s Lady

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13082860
> *more more :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13093821
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 23 2009, 11:11 PM~13093821
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> [/b]



:nono: 























lol.... what's poppin loco :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 23 2009, 11:08 PM~13094395
> *:nono:
> lol.... what's poppin loco :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Nada homie....just chillin here at the house! Kinda nervous...my dogs goin under the knife tomorrow morning! :0 Whats up with you?


----------



## ricndaregal

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin: Wzup Guys and lady  


Oso stop making up excuses about the rain bro.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 23 2009, 11:11 PM~13093821
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





WHAT A SAV!!!!!!!!

you gonna make me shed a tear


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Feb 24 2009, 07:14 AM~13095750-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Whats up bro?! Hows la vida?!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 24 2009, 08:16 AM~13096196
> *:biggrin: Wzup Guys and lady
> Oso stop making up excuses about the rain bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











I could use an umbrella when I weld but it still might....get....


----------



## Oso`s Lady

> [/b]














> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Feb 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13094373-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 24 2009, 08:16 AM~13096196
> *:biggrin: Wzup Guys and lady
> Oso stop making up excuses about the rain bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Oso`s Lady

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 24 2009, 09:37 AM~13096951
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> WHAT A SAV!!!!!!!!
> 
> you gonna make me shed a tear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: 

No llores....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> hey people dont stare too long at the picture...youll get flash burn LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 24 2009, 11:14 PM~13103944
> *:yes:
> 
> No llores....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dayum someone is a lil pissed off lol

just for you guys


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

got it figured out now lol


----------



## Oso`s Lady

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2009, 09:15 PM~13103964
> *dayum someone is a lil pissed off  lol
> 
> just for you guys
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-ctDMpk6KA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 24 2009, 11:24 PM~13104047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how did u get that video to go straight onto here..so i can make it easier for everyone lol


----------



## Oso`s Lady

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13104028
> *i cant figure out how to upload the video straight from youtube so u can just click on the picture of the video lol
> *


Here you go KingFish! :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13103887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Watch when I get home! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 24 2009, 11:26 PM~13104068
> *Here you go KingFish! :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> *



sweet thanks lol...


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@Feb 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13104047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :0  Watch when I get home! :biggrin:
> [/b]



i hope no ones watching when u get home lol....


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2009, 09:38 PM~13104185
> *i hope no ones watching when u get home lol....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Well.....for the right price.....Just kiddin!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Well.....for the right price.....Just kiddin!
> [/b]



haha ya well why buy the cow when u can milk her only on the days you want lol


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 24 2008, 11:42 PM~9777905
> *1200.00 for the complete pump with adex and 2 checkvalves all plumbed ready to bolt on
> *


thats a good deal right there :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 26 2009, 01:22 PM~13119974
> *thats a good deal right there :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: *X2!*


----------



## God's Son2

> :yes: *X2!*
> [/b]


if i go with any pump for my mali wagon it will probably be this one. i like this design better than the piston and plus y'all put the nice motor and port them! hopefully i will win it, i'm just waiting for the board to fill up a little more


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 27 2009, 06:24 PM~13132827
> *if i go with any pump for my mali wagon it will probably be this one. i like this design better than the piston and plus y'all put the nice motor and port them! hopefully i will win it, i'm just waiting for the board to fill up a little more
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT guys link is in my signature a chance to win a bladder pump and superduty ADEX only 20.00


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

so i tried that trick w one bladder no worky ill be comin to get the second from you as soon as i get a ride out there  gracias


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 2 2009, 10:55 PM~13159966
> *TTT guys link is in my signature a chance to win a bladder pump and superduty ADEX only 20.00
> *


----------



## caprice75classic

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/tweetyonthree.jpg[/img]]up on three. getting closer to hittin the streets!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Mar 5 2009, 04:05 PM~13193970
> *http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/tweetyonthree.jpg[/img]]up on three. getting closer to hittin the streets!
> *[img


----------



## 86 Limited

sum paint would set it off. n 13s of course!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Oh MR NELLLSOOONN* :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13199389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE DAY I MIGHT HAVE SOME IN MY CAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Mar 6 2009, 09:27 AM~13199378-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13199389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: pumps look good


----------



## DIPN714

COME HOP WHAT U GOT AT KOOL AIDS MARCH 15 AT 4 PM;;;BIG AL SAID IT;


----------



## 86 Limited

u sell them backplates in chrome?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 06:27 AM~13199378
> *Oh MR NELLLSOOONN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 06:31 AM~13199389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 6 2009, 11:16 AM~13201237
> *u sell them backplates in chrome?
> *



we dont stock them in chrome but we can have it done these are semi polished


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 6 2009, 11:46 AM~13201426
> *:wow:
> *


decisions...decisions...decisions... :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 02:19 PM~13203068
> *decisions...decisions...decisions... :biggrin:
> *


your a bad influence sergio :angry:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 6 2009, 07:44 AM~13199186
> *sum paint would set it off. n 13s of course!
> *


waiting on the paint. already got the shoes. http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0202091755_0001.jpg[/img]]14" ZENITH. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 07:27 AM~13199378
> *Oh MR NELLLSOOONN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammmm im such a lucky guy :yes: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 09:27 AM~13199378
> *Oh MR NELLLSOOONN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice sergio, how much for 3 or 4 prestolite old school plus motors ? 

pm me homie


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 6 2009, 07:27 AM~13199378
> *Oh MR NELLLSOOONN :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 now thats the stuff


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 6 2009, 05:51 PM~13204125
> *dammmm im such a lucky guy :yes:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13199849
> *ONE DAY I MIGHT HAVE SOME IN MY CAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


tell ur lady que te las compre 4 ur BDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

SO WHATS THE PRICE FOR A SUPER DUTY BLADDER DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY W/ ADEX FOR A SERIOUS HOPPER?

ALSO PRICE ON A SINGLE PUMP HEAVY DUTY BLADDER PUMP W/ ADEX?

LMK HOMIE THANKS...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2009, 10:50 PM~13205589
> *tell ur lady que te las compre 4 ur BDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 6 2009, 09:22 PM~13204932
> *very nice sergio, how much for 3 or 4 prestolite old school plus motors ?
> 
> pm me homie
> *


where u at serg ? hit me playboy


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 6 2009, 10:51 PM~13205598
> *SO WHATS THE PRICE FOR A SUPER DUTY BLADDER DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY W/ ADEX FOR A SERIOUS HOPPER?
> 
> ALSO PRICE ON A SINGLE PUMP HEAVY DUTY BLADDER PUMP W/ ADEX?
> 
> LMK HOMIE THANKS...
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking foreward to putting mine to work. 










Good guys to deal with kept me posted on my order from start to finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 8 2009, 04:52 PM~13218204
> *
> *


I will get at you in a little thanks


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2009, 05:14 PM~13218882
> *Looking foreward to putting mine to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good guys to deal with kept me posted on my order from start to finish. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2009, 06:14 PM~13218882
> *Looking foreward to putting mine to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good guys to deal with kept me posted on my order from start to finish. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Getting a new trunk pan installed next


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup deltoro family


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Mar 11 2009, 07:22 AM~13246459
> *Wuzup deltoro family
> *


Waz Happening same o out here just getting the Hopper ready for this year :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

WOOOOOHOOOOO! I`m back! Y`all probably sayin :uh: :biggrin: Finally moved into the new pad!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Install done at our Los Banos Shop :biggrin: 2 pump chrome new all installed 1900.00 out the door*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT'S UP GENTE iI HAVE BEEN MIA FOR A MINUTE BEEN WORKING LIKE A SHIT HEAD. WORKING DOUBLES SERGIO I'LL HOLLA AT YA.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 17 2009, 08:51 PM~13311533
> *WHAT'S UP GENTE iI HAVE BEEN MIA FOR A MINUTE BEEN WORKING LIKE A SHIT HEAD. WORKING DOUBLES  SERGIO I'LL HOLLA AT YA.
> *


 :wave: Whats up bro....it has been a minute! Hope all is well!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2009, 02:06 AM~13292076
> *Waz Happening same o out here just getting the Hopper ready for this year  :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT ME SERGIO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13336615
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT ME SERGIO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Never that the wheels are turning


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

IF YOU GUYS GET SOME TIME PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS TOPIC AND HELP OUT IF YOU CAN http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=466069


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 25 2009, 12:21 AM~13382540
> *ttt
> *



TTFMT :cheesy:


----------



## lil watcha

hey sergio the cars finally on the street. thanks for the floor work u guys did to it


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 25 2009, 11:10 PM~13393043
> *hey sergio the cars finally on the street. thanks for the floor work u guys did to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2009, 10:30 PM~13413093
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


heard someone else in houston is about to run del toro doubble bladder :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2009, 07:27 PM~13419197
> *heard someone else in houston is about to run del toro doubble bladder  :0
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2009, 06:27 PM~13419197
> *heard someone else in houston is about to run del toro doubble bladder  :0
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2009, 09:27 PM~13419197
> *heard someone else in houston is about to run del toro doubble bladder  :0
> *


almost ready should be able to try it out soon,will post up video if i can!!!!! :biggrin:  I HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, GOTTA SHUT THEM HATTERZ UP.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 21 2007, 07:53 PM~9277068
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKks5CDCeyE
> HERES ANOTHER ONE,  DEL TORO HOLDING IT DOWN IN NOR CAL.
> *


SINGLE OR DOUBLE?


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 01:07 AM~13421307
> *almost ready should be able to try it out soon,will post up video if i can!!!!! :biggrin:   I HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, GOTTA SHUT THEM HATTERZ UP.......
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 08:05 AM~13422129
> *SINGLE OR DOUBLE?
> *


double


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 12:07 AM~13421307
> *almost ready should be able to try it out soon,will post up video if i can!!!!! :biggrin:   I HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, GOTTA SHUT THEM HATTERZ UP.......
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 29 2009, 10:20 AM~13422522
> *double
> *


*what's up Peter it was nice seeing ya on Saturday hope the drive was good we gotta do it again soon.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's up Serg it was good seeing you and the fam hopefully we can do it again in a different situation see ya guys soon,*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 29 2009, 12:20 PM~13422522
> *double
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 30 2009, 04:50 AM~13429539
> *TTMFT
> *


*X2!*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 29 2009, 09:25 PM~13428409
> *what's up Peter it was nice seeing ya on Saturday hope the drive was good we gotta do it again soon.
> *


good seeing you eddie, maybe next time i can stay longer so we can have some beers.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 30 2009, 12:30 PM~13432847
> *good seeing you eddie, maybe next time i can stay longer so we can have some beers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *X2!*
> [/b]


*what's up brotha how is everything with ya.*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 30 2009, 05:48 PM~13436475
> *what's up brotha how is everything with ya.
> *


Wussup bro...everythings coo! Just tryin to settle down get some jale! Wuz gewd wit you? How everything?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Wussup bro...everythings coo! Just tryin to settle down get some jale! Wuz gewd wit you? How everything?
> [/b]


where did you and the wifey settle at? I've been good you know working hard trying to put food on the table for the family.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 31 2009, 09:57 PM~13450658
> *where did you and the wifey settle at? I've been good you know working hard trying to put food on the table for the family.
> *


We got a place on the east side of San Mateo....really coo neighborhood! I actually grew up right across the street! Here what it looks like....


----------



## Eddie-Money

> We got a place on the east side of San Mateo....really coo neighborhood! I actually grew up right across the street! Here what it looks like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



*Nice looking pad Oso congrads. :thumbsup: *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 1 2009, 10:48 PM~13461956
> *Nice looking pad Oso congrads. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro...much appreciated!  :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

wzup guys


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 4 2009, 03:05 PM~13483733
> *wzup guys
> *


what's up grasshopper where you been at


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup deltoro family


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Apr 4 2009, 03:56 PM~13483915-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's up grasshopper where you been at
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shit just been dealing with pay pal getting ready to get some work done
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-507$MR.jr$_@Apr 5 2009, 10:45 AM~13488392
> *Wuzup deltoro family
> *


Whats going on the the hopper coming along any pics


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 4 2009, 02:05 PM~13483733
> *wzup guys
> *


Wuz gewd bro? You been kinda mia....Everything coo?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

nah just been dealing with alot of things trying to get ready for vacation. Plus picking up parts here and there for the new hopper for the summer how are things with the cutty


----------



## Eddie-Money

What it due mi gente just wanted to post this flyer up.


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Del Toro all the way:cheesy: :cheesy:. Thats the cutty it will be going in


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 13 2009, 12:41 PM~13562144
> *
> YOUR CUTTY LOOKS NICE BROTHA.</span>*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Here it is with 8 batt let me know what u think. thx again serg



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=55763749


----------



## Scrilla

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 13 2009, 07:36 PM~13567033
> *Here it is with 8 batt let me know what u think. thx again serg
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=55763749
> *


cutty looking good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@Apr 13 2009, 09:05 PM~13567430
> *cutty looking good!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG SERG :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 13 2009, 08:36 PM~13567033
> *Here it is with 8 batt let me know what u think. thx again serg
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=55763749
> *



LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 13 2009, 09:21 PM~13567643
> * Thx. Del Toro Single Pump Up In Carson City Nv 4 The Haters!!!  *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 6 2009, 09:40 AM~13496496
> *nah just been dealing with alot of things trying to get ready for vacation. Plus picking up parts here and there for the new hopper for the summer how are things with the cutty
> *


Thats coo...Just dont forget to take a break & toss a cold one back. I was stressin out runnin around & started to feel like shit! Turns out my blood pressure was aimin high! The cutty is coo....Ran out of funds for now but now I got a frame in the garage that will make me some feria! So far so good! I`ll get progress pics soon or start a build for it when I show some progress!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 13 2009, 11:41 AM~13562144
> * Del Toro all the way:cheesy:  :cheesy:. Thats the cutty it will be going in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice cutty bro! Yeah The Del Torro Familia goes beyond the call of duty when it comes to their customers....uhhh I mean family! Good choice and welcome to the familia!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> Nice cutty bro! Yeah The Del Torro Familia goes beyond the call of duty when it comes to their customers....uhhh I mean family! Good choice and welcome to the familia!
> [/b]




Yea u Got that right. Thx again


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 14 2009, 03:45 PM~13575768
> *Yea u Got that right. Thx again
> *



*How the lowrider seen in Carson City brotha*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 13 2009, 07:36 PM~13567033
> *Here it is with 8 batt let me know what u think. thx again serg
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=55763749
> *


can you post the video without it being private? i thought i was part of the family :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

I've called your # and i cant get a hold of anyone can you please pm me thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 14 2009, 05:12 PM~13576744
> *I've called your # and i cant get a hold of anyone can you please pm me thanks
> *


*PM sent :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT  *


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 14 2009, 03:47 PM~13575803
> *How the lowrider seen in Carson City brotha
> *




Its cool a couple of shows coming up here & n reno. The video is good to go everyone can see it now.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 14 2009, 04:35 PM~13576420
> *can you post the video without it being private? i thought i was part of the family :biggrin:
> *




Here u go
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=55763749


----------



## caddyman93

Tryin 2 pm Sergio box is full :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13589199
> *Tryin 2 pm Sergio box is full :wave:
> *


*PM SENT :biggrin: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

hey guys you can call big Sergio while i'm out of town at 408 482 8762 for all your Del Toro Needs 

also what up Del Toro Fam????


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13590673
> *PM SENT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 16 2009, 06:11 AM~13592305
> *hey guys you can call big Sergio while i'm out of town at 408 482 8762 for all your Del Toro Needs
> 
> also what up Del Toro Fam????
> *



*what's up Beach Boy what's crackin :biggrin: *


----------



## 559karlo

GOT A BLADDER 
WATCH CEN CAL HER COMES ANOTHER !!!!!!!TORO!!!!!!! POWER HOPPER


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 17 2009, 08:19 AM~13605150
> *GOT A BLADDER
> WATCH CEN CAL HER COMES ANOTHER !!!!!!!TORO!!!!!!! POWER HOPPER
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 17 2009, 09:19 AM~13605150
> *GOT A BLADDER
> WATCH CEN CAL HER COMES ANOTHER !!!!!!!TORO!!!!!!! POWER HOPPER
> *



*Congrads brotha I see you talked to Big Serg congrads welcome to the Del Toro Fam. :biggrin: *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 17 2009, 04:15 PM~13608937
> *Congrads brotha I see you talked to Big Serg congrads welcome to the Del Toro Fam. :biggrin:
> *


  * WHAT ABOUT ME??*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 17 2009, 04:24 PM~13609036
> *   WHAT ABOUT ME??
> *



*LOL....... TU TAMBIEN :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*I wanna give shout out's to all the DT FAM from the one and only


EDDIE $$$$$$  *


----------



## caddyman93

Havent got ahold of Sergio yet but i cant wait 2 represent out in WEST TEXAS :h5:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 17 2009, 10:09 PM~13612237
> *Havent got ahold of Sergio yet but i cant wait 2 represent out in WEST TEXAS  :h5:
> *


DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
give big sergio a call at this number he'll take care of you.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 17 2009, 11:50 PM~13612577
> *DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
> give big sergio a call at this number he'll take care of you.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 17 2009, 11:50 PM~13612577
> *DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
> give big sergio a call at this number he'll take care of you.
> *



*WHAT'S UP PETER HOW IT GOING IN SANTA ROSA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 17 2009, 11:50 PM~13612577
> *DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 408-482-8762 LOS BANOS, CA
> give big sergio a call at this number he'll take care of you.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 18 2009, 10:08 AM~13615036
> *WHAT'S UP PETER HOW IT GOING IN SANTA ROSA.
> *


its ok, hows san jo


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 18 2009, 02:56 PM~13616215
> *its ok, hows san jo
> *


*it's warm :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Del Toro Team Tejas*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 17 2009, 04:15 PM~13608937
> *Congrads brotha I see you talked to Big Serg congrads welcome to the Del Toro Fam. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro here i come to represent
TEAM DT :0 
THANKS SERG FOR THE HOOK UP
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13626702
> *thanks bro here i come to represent
> TEAM DT  :0
> THANKS SERG FOR THE HOOK UP
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 19 2009, 08:41 PM~13626702
> *thanks bro here i come to represent
> TEAM DT  :0
> THANKS SERG FOR THE HOOK UP
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13624418
> *Del Toro Team Tejas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that mofo is clean where is it from :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 20 2009, 09:53 AM~13629855
> *Dam that mofo is clean where is it from :thumbsup:
> *


there from the Houston area


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What up Del Toro Fam here is what the car did on saturday @ the local carshow. Single pump Del Toro All The Way
   :thumbsup:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUiAS6HVQPg


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 20 2009, 01:13 PM~13632344
> *What up Del Toro Fam here is what the car did on saturday @ the local carshow. Single pump      Del Toro All The Way
> :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUiAS6HVQPg
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 20 2009, 02:13 PM~13632344
> *What up Del Toro Fam here is what the car did on saturday @ the local carshow. Single pump      Del Toro All The Way
> :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUiAS6HVQPg
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Boiler's cutty Del Toro powered in Houston


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 20 2009, 06:27 PM~13635192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Boiler's cutty Del Toro powered in Houston
> *


 almost ready to order sum new gears, i been hoppin the shit of this car :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

Hey whats crackin fam....hows the heat treating you guy out there in los banos (the bathroom)..ya i know a lil spanish lol...man we got the homie alex's car done a day before the heat came thru on us.....just chillin inside the house at a kool 74 degrees....lol...


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2009, 07:59 PM~13636476
> *Hey whats crackin fam....hows the heat treating you guy out there in los banos (the bathroom)..ya i know a lil spanish lol...man we got the homie alex's car done a day before the heat came thru on us.....just chillin inside the house at a kool 74 degrees....lol...
> *



what's up homie well, San Jo is 92 and gonna be 94 tomorrow lol.... the car came out good congrads lol... my house is a cool 68 degrees lol....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 20 2009, 09:20 PM~13636825
> *what's up homie well, San Jo is 92 and gonna be 94 tomorrow lol.... the car came out good congrads lol... my house is a cool 68 degrees lol....
> *



damn 68...what the hell u living like an eskimo for lol...thanks..definately did like the way the car turned out..funny thing though we mentioned he should fill the back pumps up with a lil more fluid cuz i believe they were low..and i told him to make sure the car was fully dumped out in the rear...and he didnt and filled the pumps up and popped the tank rods and backin plates off and the oil leaked out the tank seals hehe..its his first ride with hydros..so he is on a learning curve...atleast its just tank rods only needing replacing lol...


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2009, 08:41 PM~13637136
> *damn 68...what the hell u living like an eskimo for lol...thanks..definately did like the way the car turned out..funny thing though we mentioned he should fill the back pumps up with a lil more fluid cuz i believe they were low..and i told him to make sure the car was fully dumped out in the rear...and he didnt and filled the pumps up and popped the tank rods and backin plates off and the oil leaked out the tank seals hehe..its his first ride with hydros..so he is on a learning curve...atleast its just tank rods only needing replacing lol...
> *



lol... my kids love the cold temp in the house and me and the wifey don't mind it either.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805+Apr 20 2009, 02:13 PM~13632344-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Del Toro Fam here is what the car did on saturday @ the local carshow. Single pump      Del Toro All The Way
> :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUiAS6HVQPg
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good What did they mark it at?
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 07:53 PM~13636378
> *almost ready to order sum new gears, i been hoppin the shit of this car :biggrin:
> *


I see that you been leaving bumper marks all over the place


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> Looking good What did they mark it at?
> 
> 
> They said i hit 50 but from the video angle looks like 48. I'll take what they gave me. the cars is doing 20 inches more than last year.


----------



## nme1

> Looking good What did they mark it at?
> They said i hit 50 but from the video angle looks like 48. I'll take what they gave me. the cars is doing 20 inches more than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 20 2009, 10:44 PM~13638908
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Peter did I mention I was in* CANCUN *yet....... :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13638958
> *Peter did I mention I was in CANCUN yet....... :biggrin:
> *


back already?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

yup got back yesterday


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 17 2009, 04:15 PM~13608937
> *Congrads brotha I see you talked to Big Serg congrads welcome to the Del Toro Fam. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

This place was bad ass even though it was 104 degrees :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 20 2009, 10:49 PM~13638958
> *Peter did I mention I was inVACATION OVER GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

WUSSUP FAMILY?!!!! Hows everybody? Been another minute since I`ve come up in here but I`ve been slavin away workin in the garage! 



> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 20 2009, 10:54 PM~13639440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place was bad ass even though it was 104 degrees :0
> *


I love mi tierra! Miss it dearly! I hope you enjoyed yourself bro! There nothing like getting away every once in a while! I havent had the pleasure of visiting the temple but I have a lil something on me that looks like that


----------



## caddyman93

Talkd 2 Big Sergio yesterday he gave me some dam good prices Thanx Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13646750
> *Talkd 2 Big Sergio yesterday he gave me some dam good prices Thanx Homie :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13646750
> *Talkd 2 Big Sergio yesterday he gave me some dam good prices Thanx Homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13638958
> *Peter did I mention I was in CANCUN yet....... :biggrin:
> *



atleast they didnt kidnap your ass lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 20 2009, 11:54 PM~13639440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place was bad ass even though it was 104 degrees :0
> *


 :cheesy: , went there 2 years ago, very nice place, u have to admire the mayans creations,  too bad most of the treasures have been stolen


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 26 2009, 01:19 AM~13691707
> *TTT
> *


Wussup bro...hows la vida?


----------



## nme1

> Wussup bro...hows la vida?
> [/b]


everything is good. did you go to the low vintage show?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 26 2009, 12:51 PM~13694005
> *everything is good. did you go to the low vintage show?
> *


Thats coo bro....Naw, I didnt get to make it. It was my carnalitas birfday! I heard there were a lot of coo rides but I also heard there was drama during the hop about who took the win! They even had a primer class! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> Thats coo bro....Naw, I didnt get to make it. It was my carnalitas birfday! I heard there were a lot of coo rides but I also heard there was drama during the hop about who took the win! They even had a primer class! :biggrin:
> [/b]


there's always drama in the hop pit.


----------



## 559karlo

sup TEAM TORO car just about ready for some posting of pics. 
Pump working great.
THANKS SEGIO FOR THE ADVICE KEEP COOL BRO 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 27 2009, 08:35 PM~13709971
> *sup TEAM TORO car just about ready for some posting of pics.
> Pump working great.
> THANKS SEGIO FOR THE ADVICE KEEP COOL BRO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 27 2009, 12:20 AM~13699815
> *there's always drama in the hop pit.
> *



what's up guys I was actually gonna go, but something came up. I heard that there was actually gonna be a fight in the hop pit I don't know if that true. It, just nuts, LOL... A primered class :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK

*let me know about them red dayton chips bro*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 29 2009, 10:20 PM~13736166
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


que paso homie!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 29 2009, 02:41 PM~13731944
> *ttt
> *


Peter call me :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 29 2009, 11:51 PM~13738603
> *Peter call me  :biggrin:
> *



hey u guys got any bladders in?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 11:06 PM~13738787
> *hey u guys got any bladders in?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 01:23 AM~13739352
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!
> *



so i wasnt the only one who was confused on that one....


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2009, 07:53 PM~13736736
> *let me know about them red dayton chips bro
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

HAD TO DELETE JACKSON, NOT SURE IF HE'S SPAM OR NOT :dunno: 

WHAT UP BLADDER FAM BAM uffin: :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 07:05 PM~13748784
> *HAD TO DELETE JACKSON, NOT SURE IF HE'S SPAM OR NOT :dunno:
> 
> WHAT UP BLADDER FAM BAM uffin: :wave:
> *


Wuz gewd bro? Hows everything?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 08:05 PM~13748784
> *HAD TO DELETE JACKSON, NOT SURE IF HE'S SPAM OR NOT :dunno:
> 
> WHAT UP BLADDER FAM BAM uffin: :wave:
> *



*What's up Fam Bam how everyone doing. A Ric how did you delete that Jackson stuff your a wiz at diz shit :biggrin: *


----------



## ricndaregal

> Wuz gewd bro? Hows everything?
> [/b]


as good as it can be for now whats good bro hows your car coming along?



> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 08:47 PM~13749345
> *What's up Fam Bam how everyone doing. A Ric how did you delete that Jackson stuff your a wiz at diz shit :biggrin:
> *


not only am I a wiz, im part of the moderator team to :0 lol sounded like an infomocial, everythings good down here hows it goin up there bro uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13749907
> *as good as it can be for now whats good bro hows your car coming along?
> not only am I a wiz, im part of the moderator team to :0 lol sounded like an infomocial, everythings good down here hows it goin up there bro uffin:
> *



*So your the shit on L.I.L. huh lol... all is good here just keeping busy.*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13750037
> *So your the shit on L.I.L. huh lol... all is good here just keeping busy.
> *


far from that but i could make some things happen and some things not in the boards :0 lmao jk


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 09:40 PM~13750127
> *far from that but i could make some things happen and some things not in the boards :0 lmao jk
> *


 :biggrin: Man with almost 17,000 posts you better have some power aqui


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 09:45 PM~13750196
> *:biggrin:  Man with almost 17,000 posts you better have some power aqui
> *


YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THE FAMILY BE CLOWNIN IN THE TOPIC LOL uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 10:11 PM~13750666
> *YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THE FAMILY BE CLOWNIN IN THE TOPIC LOL uffin:
> *



IT'S JUST ALL LOVE


----------



## ricndaregal

WHAT ITS SUPPOSE TO BE RIGHT BROTHA uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 10:12 PM~13750692
> *WHAT ITS SUPPOSE TO BE RIGHT BROTHA uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2009, 07:34 PM~13748358
> *
> *


sorry bro all out of red im going to keep looking though


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 10:12 PM~13750692
> *WHAT ITS SUPPOSE TO BE RIGHT BROTHA uffin:
> *



whats cracking Rick you guys getting ready for the PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 10:22 PM~13750830
> *whats cracking Rick you guys getting ready for the PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


 hopefully i'll have the car ready tryin to put money into some other shit right now but as soon as i get done with that i'll be back with the car uffin: how was the trip bro?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 10:29 PM~13750911
> * hopefully i'll have the car ready tryin to put money into some other shit right now but as soon as i get done with that i'll be back with the car uffin: how was the trip bro?
> *


It was coo I wanted to hit you up when I got back into LA but realized I left my phone in Mex and they broke my laptop I tried to turn it on and all I got was operating system not found so we just went to the Santa Monica Boardwalk it was coo.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup Peter I see you lerking


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

you too Eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SUP GUYS *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Nothing much getting ready to put some work into the cutty tomorrow cant roll to Fresno Stock you know


----------



## Eddie-Money

*I GOT OFF OF WORK 2 HOURS AGO WAS WORKING REAL LATE TOMORROW GOT TO BE BACK THERE AT 6:00AM.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Eddie, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, ricndaregal*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 10:59 PM~13751275
> *I GOT OFF OF WORK 2 HOURS AGO WAS WORKING REAL LATE TOMORROW GOT TO BE BACK THERE AT 6:00AM.
> *


It's all good make that money :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Eddie, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, nme1, ricndaregal* :h5:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 09:54 PM~13751220
> *Sup Peter I see you lerking
> *


sup sergio and fam? :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 10:53 PM~13751207
> *It was coo I wanted to hit you up when I got back into LA but realized I left my phone in Mex and they broke my laptop I tried to turn it on and all I got was operating system not found so we just went to the Santa Monica Boardwalk it was coo.
> *


dam that sucks on the leavin the phone and breakin the laptop par but thats cool you guys had a good time. did you make it to the 3rd st. promanade to? its like right up the street from the boardwalk nice place to get a bite to eat uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S POPPIN MR. 17,000 POST RIC :biggrin: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 11:01 PM~13751297
> *dam that sucks on the leavin the phone and breakin the laptop par but thats cool you guys had a good time. did you make it to the 3rd st. promanade to? its like right up the street from the boardwalk nice place to get a bite to eat uffin:
> *


nah I didnt know what was around I wanted to go to Hooters but the lady said I seen enough in Cancun already. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 11:03 PM~13751309
> *WHAT'S POPPIN MR. 17,000 POST RIC :biggrin:
> *


shhht i dont want no one tryin to turn me into the internet abusement treatment center...at least just yet hno: lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 30 2009, 11:01 PM~13751295
> *sup sergio and fam? :wave:
> *



not much should be crashed going to the shop early tomorrow did you pick up those things today


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 11:03 PM~13751315
> *nah I didnt know what was around I wanted to go to Hooters but the lady said I seen enough in Cancun already. :angry: :biggrin:
> *


YOUR MARRIED NOT DEAD YOU CAN LOOK BUT CAN'T TOUCH.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 11:03 PM~13751315
> *nah I didnt know what was around I wanted to go to Hooters but the lady said I seen enough in Cancun already. :angry: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at least you tried right lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13751326
> *YOUR MARRIED NOT DEAD YOU CAN LOOK BUT CAN'T TOUCH.
> *


yea but if you look to hard you might crash right in to them :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13751326
> *YOUR MARRIED NOT DEAD YOU CAN LOOK BUT CAN'T TOUCH.
> *


shoulda told her that rule dont go back in effect until we go back home lol


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 10:04 PM~13751325
> *not much should be crashed going to the shop early tomorrow did you pick up those things today
> *


tomorrow afternoon and then ill ship right after.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 11:05 PM~13751334
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: at least you tried right lol
> *



I was like cmon dont you want another Shirt. :0 they got french fries for the kids


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 11:03 PM~13751315
> *nah I didnt know what was around I wanted to go to Hooters but the lady said I seen enough in Cancun already. :angry: :biggrin:
> *



*MY WIFE TELLS ME THE SAME THING I FEEL YA.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 09:57 PM~13751251
> *Nothing much getting ready to put some work into the cutty tomorrow cant roll to Fresno Stock you know
> *


are you just cruising or gonna enter the show?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 11:06 PM~13751350
> *shoulda told her that rule dont go back in effect until we go back home lol
> *


Damn I heard of diff area codes but countries oh Shit :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 30 2009, 11:08 PM~13751372
> *are you just cruising or gonna enter the show?
> *


Hell nah shit im entering they selling bud light..... :biggrin: Drinkability


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nme1+Apr 30 2009, 11:08 PM~13751372-->
> 
> 
> 
> are you just cruising or gonna enter the show?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is there a link to the show in fresno goin on? got some kinfolks out there i wouldnt mind tellin em uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 11:08 PM~13751376
> *Damn I heard of diff area codes but countries oh Shit  :cheesy:
> *


shit i tell mine anything outside a mile radius should be okay to stare at. as you see i wrote "should" because even though i say that she still says no  cuz you know here in l.a. you pass a couple blocks and your in a new city lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468348

No Hop but should be a good show anyway


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 11:11 PM~13751401
> *is there a link to the show in fresno goin on? got some kinfolks out there i wouldnt mind tellin em uffin:
> shit i tell mine anything outside a mile radius should be okay to stare at. as you see i wrote "should" because even though i say that she still says no  cuz you know here in l.a. you pass a couple blocks and your in a new city lol
> *



*THAT'S TRUE THE LAST TIME I WAS THERE I WAS SURPRISED HOW CLOSE ALL THE CITY ARE FROM EACH OTHER IT WAS NUTS.*


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Apr 30 2009, 11:12 PM~13751419-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468348
> 
> No Hop but should be a good show anyway
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i gotta cuzin with a hummer thats been fuckin up a lot of the sound system competitions up there
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 11:15 PM~13751432
> *THAT'S TRUE THE LAST TIME I WAS THERE I WAS SURPRISED HOW CLOSE ALL THE CITY ARE FROM EACH OTHER IT WAS NUTS.
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2009, 09:20 PM~13750805
> *sorry bro all out of red im going to keep looking though
> *


thanks


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 30 2009, 08:26 PM~13749907
> *as good as it can be for now whats good bro hows your car coming along?
> not only am I a wiz, im part of the moderator team to :0 lol sounded like an infomocial, everythings good down here hows it goin up there bro uffin:
> *


Its comin bro...just some minor set backs....nothing I cant handle! I`ll post pics as soon as I can. Just waitin on a few people!


----------



## westcoaststyle

Got the motors and gears out for you today, hit me up on the other thing we talked about!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 1 2009, 08:59 PM~13760754
> *Got the motors and gears out for you today, hit me up on the other thing we talked about!      :0    :biggrin:
> *



thanks I will let you know ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

sup playas


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 3 2009, 02:18 AM~13769357
> *sup playas
> *



what's up Serg!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 3 2009, 01:18 AM~13769357
> *sup playas
> *


*Wussup.... *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *Wussup.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 4 2009, 07:03 PM~13785228
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 5 2009, 12:55 PM~13792757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 5 2009, 01:55 PM~13792757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you do know youre suppose to tighten those down before putting the tank on right...lol...sup fellas...


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+May 5 2009, 11:55 AM~13792757-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DELTORO [email protected] 5 2009, 12:36 PM~13793220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 5 2009, 12:38 PM~13793236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 02:11 PM~13793581
> *you do know youre suppose to tighten those down before putting the tank on right...lol...sup fellas...
> *


Some one need 2 tell that 2 hi-low.Homeboy got a setup spun it once an tha gears fell into tha tank :twak:


----------



## TONE LOCO

how much is it going to cost me for two bladder pumps


----------



## 559karlo

still testing but here u go anywayz 
TEAM TORO EQUIPPED


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 01:58 PM~13828565
> *still testing but here u go anywayz
> TEAM TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> *



it wouldn't go thur it's disabled.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 01:58 PM~13828565
> *still testing but here u go anywayz
> TEAM TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> *



it wouldn't go thur it's disabled.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@May 7 2009, 06:24 PM~13819350
> *Some one need 2 tell that 2 hi-low.Homeboy got a setup spun it once an tha gears fell into tha tank :twak:
> *



lol...that blows...


----------



## Eddie-Money

What's up Fish whatcha up too.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 8 2009, 06:32 AM~13824478
> *how much is it going to cost me for two bladder pumps
> *


----------



## 559karlo

try it now


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13831903
> *try it now
> 
> *


SWANGIN


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13831903
> *try it now
> 
> *



it's looking good.

what's up Serg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 8 2009, 08:11 PM~13831987
> *it's looking good.
> 
> what's up Serg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SAME O YOU COMING TO FRESNO DON'T FLAKE OUT NOW...TIME TO BUST OUT THE CAM AND HAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 10:03 PM~13831903
> *try it now
> 
> *


i like that nice style single bladder :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13831903
> *try it now
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 8 2009, 05:32 AM~13824478
> *how much is it going to cost me for two bladder pumps
> *



































*J/K!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 12:58 PM~13828565
> *still testing but here u go anywayz
> TEAM TORO EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 8 2009, 08:13 PM~13832001
> *SAME O YOU COMING TO FRESNO DON'T FLAKE OUT NOW...TIME TO BUST OUT THE CAM AND HAT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ON SERG AIN'T GOING TO FRESNO I'M BAPTIZING MY NIECE ON THAT DAY. BUT, I PLAN ON GOING TO THE STREETLOW FRESNO OR VISILIA SHOW.


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 9 2009, 01:07 PM~13837358
> *ON SERG AIN'T GOING TO FRESNO I'M BAPTIZING MY NIECE ON THAT DAY. BUT, I PLAN ON GOING TO THE STREETLOW FRESNO OR VISILIA SHOW.
> *


VISALIA HAVING A STREETLOW SHOW :0 
THATS WERE IM AT COME THREW I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13831903
> *try it now
> 
> *


single :0 :0 , ur car is working


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 9 2009, 06:20 PM~13838981
> *single :0  :0 , ur car is working
> *


thanks bro need a few more inches to stay or beat these guys in the area


----------



## nme1

> *J/K!* :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


how's your car coming along bro?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What Up Del Toro Fam This Is What The Car Did Today At The Show In Reno






http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57144667


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 10 2009, 12:59 AM~13841491
> *WOO!!!!!!!!!!!! the car is swangin congrads homie :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 9 2009, 05:31 PM~13838666
> *VISALIA HAVING A STREETLOW SHOW :0
> THATS WERE IM AT COME THREW I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE :biggrin:
> *


I'm hearing it's either gonna be in Visalia or Tulare.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 9 2009, 10:19 PM~13841011
> *how's your car coming along bro?
> *


Just got my driveshaft on wednesday from the driveline shop....I`m workin extending & droppin my uppers & wrappin my lower trailing arms now....after that Im re-painting it! I need a few parts here & there like solonoids battery connectors the quick disconnect...just little shit! I cant wait to have her done though!  Hows yours?


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 10 2009, 12:59 AM~13841491
> *What Up Del Toro Fam This Is What  The Car Did Today At The Show In Reno
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57144667
> *


hell ya congrats bro 
TEAM TORO


----------



## nme1

> Just got my driveshaft on wednesday from the driveline shop....I`m workin extending & droppin my uppers & wrappin my lower trailing arms now....after that Im re-painting it! I need a few parts here & there like solonoids battery connectors the quick disconnect...just little shit! I cant wait to have her done though!  Hows yours?
> [/b]


its still sitting idle. i need to replace my gears and batteries then repaint it.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13831903
> *try it now
> 
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 9 2009, 11:59 PM~13841491
> *What Up Del Toro Fam This Is What  The Car Did Today At The Show In Reno
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57144667
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## Oso`s Lady

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Oso`s Lady_@May 10 2009, 11:57 PM~13849111
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 10 2009, 09:16 PM~13847988
> *
> *


call me :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

what's up Peter, Serg is gonna treat us to Sonic's in Gilroy :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 12 2009, 05:06 PM~13867481
> *what's up Peter, Serg is gonna treat us to Sonic's in Gilroy :biggrin:
> *


when is this? i'm there!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 12 2009, 06:59 PM~13867980
> *when is this? i'm there!
> *


on the 31st I think correct me if im wrong eddie, peter I will even let you super size it if you come down :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13870295
> *on the 31st I think correct me if im wrong eddie, peter I will even let you super size it if you come down :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Peter is the package in the mail?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 12 2009, 06:06 PM~13867481
> *what's up Peter, Serg is gonna treat us to Sonic's in Gilroy :biggrin:
> *


Peter did you hear that Eddie was going to donate his work truck for a new hopper since he's laggin on buying a lo lo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*Is Sonic good?* :dunno:


----------



## kold187um

sup DT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 09:55 PM~13870536
> *Peter is the package in the mail?
> *


you got a pm


----------



## yayo63




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13870295
> *on the 31st I think correct me if im wrong eddie, peter I will even let you super size it if you come down :0
> *



hey hey, supersizing constitutes a date...lol....whats up fellas...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 10 2009, 01:59 AM~13841491
> *What Up Del Toro Fam This Is What  The Car Did Today At The Show In Reno
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57144667
> *



car was working nice homie...cant quite tell on the video but i got a glimpse of the driveshaft...check ur pinion angle...that might be fighting the car from allowing the tires to roll.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 15 2009, 08:44 PM~13901543
> *hey hey, supersizing constitutes a date...lol....whats up fellas...
> *



WHAT'S UP FISH IT'S ON THE 31TH OF THIS MONTH. WHAT'S HAPPEN WITH YOU FISH.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13901688
> *WHAT'S UP FISH IT'S ON THE 31TH OF THIS MONTH. WHAT'S HAPPEN WITH YOU FISH.
> *



just picked up my new batteries...got new cable and lugs..just need to make all my connections...oh ya and plasma cut my old rack out and install the new one for 10 batteries...and waiting on andy to send me out my super duty adex...but other than that just hanging about lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 15 2009, 09:41 PM~13902027
> *just picked up my new batteries...got new cable and lugs..just need to make all my connections...oh ya and plasma cut my old rack out and install the new one for 10 batteries...and waiting on andy to send me out my super duty adex...but other than that just hanging about lol
> *


SOUND'S LIKE A BUSY SCHEDULE LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2009, 11:01 PM~13902217
> *SOUND'S LIKE A BUSY SCHEDULE LOL.... :biggrin:
> *



just a lil busy lol


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2009, 10:30 PM~13870295
> *on the 31st I think correct me if im wrong eddie, peter I will even let you super size it if you come down :0
> *



I stand connect it's the 30th not the 31st my bad lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13902353
> *:biggrin:
> *


  SUP KEEBS


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2009, 10:18 PM~13902385
> *  SUP KEEBS
> *


sup eddie :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 16 2009, 09:16 AM~13905029
> *:wave:
> *


Wussup Loco...Hows la vida? Enjoyin the weather in san jo?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Wussup Loco...Hows la vida? Enjoyin the weather in san jo?
> [/b]


What's up brotha so far so good here, the weather is nice we went to Santa Cruz yesterday and chilled.


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo

here's a lil Nor Cal video for ya guys.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 17 2009, 03:10 PM~13913197
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo
> 
> here's a lil Nor Cal video for ya guys.
> *


cool video,  ... and that clown at the end :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 17 2009, 03:10 PM~13913197
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4UClhx_pgo
> 
> here's a lil Nor Cal video for ya guys.
> *


 :thumbsup: always a classic! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 17 2009, 05:42 AM~13910752
> *What's up brotha so far so good here, the weather is nice we went to Santa Cruz  yesterday and chilled.
> *


Not much aqui nomas chingandole en el garage! Tryin to get my car out there! Damn I havent been to Santa Cruz for 8 years now! Ey the whole Del Torro family should get together and Que it up! Fo realz.....So we can all get aquainted and toss back a few cold ones!


----------



## nme1

> Not much aqui nomas chingandole en el garage! Tryin to get my car out there! Damn I havent been to Santa Cruz for 8 years now! *Ey the whole Del Torro family should get together and Que it up! Fo realz.....So we can all get aquainted and toss back a few cold ones! *[/b]


that is a good idea but sergio and eddie dont like to drink.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 18 2009, 03:25 PM~13923451
> *that is a good idea but sergio and eddie dont like to drink.
> *



:angry: :twak: :nono: 

*WHATCHA TALKING ABOUT PETER YOU WERE TELLING US YOU QUIT DRINKING. :biggrin: *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1+May 18 2009, 02:25 PM~13923451-->
> 
> 
> 
> that is a good idea but sergio and eddie dont like to drink.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@May 18 2009, 04:08 PM~13924489
> *:angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> 
> WHATCHA TALKING ABOUT PETER YOU WERE TELLING US YOU QUIT DRINKING. :biggrin:
> *


  I can buy O`Douls for the non-drinkers! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> :biggrin:
> I can buy *O`Douls *for the non-drinkers!  :biggrin:
> [/b]


eddie prefers coors cutter


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 18 2009, 09:03 PM~13927733
> *eddie prefers coors cutter
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

And we gotta buy Peter some Zima's :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1+May 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13927733-->
> 
> 
> 
> eddie prefers coors cutter
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@May 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13929499
> *And we gotta buy Peter some Zima's :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13929499
> *And we gotta buy Peter some Zima's :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## nme1

so whats happening on the 30th eddie?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 19 2009, 09:57 PM~13942738
> *so whats happening on the 30th eddie?
> *


Yeah! Whats going on? hno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 19 2009, 10:57 PM~13942738
> *so whats happening on the 30th eddie?
> *













IT'S IN THE SAME PLACE PETER WHERE WE HAD THE CAR WASH. I THINK SOME CENTRAL COAST CLUBS WANNA CRUISE AND POST UP ON THE NEW SONICS PARKING LOT. :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 20 2009, 04:43 AM~13944204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S IN THE SAME PLACE PETER WHERE WE HAD THE CAR WASH. I THINK SOME CENTRAL COAST CLUBS WANNA CRUISE AND POST UP ON THE NEW SONICS PARKING LOT. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 14 2009, 02:12 PM~13886951
> *you got a pm
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2009, 11:54 AM~13948003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: you going to the socios show?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2009, 11:54 AM~13948003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro! I like!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Do u guys sell just the bladder kits!? Do they work with other companies blocks?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 20 2009, 09:42 PM~13953483
> *Do u guys sell just the bladder kits!?  Do they work with other companies blocks?
> *



yea we sell the kits or you can just by the bladder or send us the block and we make it fit :biggrin:


----------



## westcoaststyle

Got my parts today, thanks brutha'!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> yea we sell the kits or you can just by the bladder or send us the block and we make it fit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Ok thanks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> Lookin good bro! I like!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by westcoaststyle_@May 20 2009, 11:14 PM~13954531
> *Got my parts today, thanks brutha'!
> *


coo :biggrin: anytime


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 21 2009, 11:22 AM~13958424
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOT THIS SHIT TUNED IN READY FOR SOME HOPPING 
WHAT UP FAM 
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13965080
> *GOT THIS SHIT TUNED IN READY FOR SOME HOPPING
> WHAT UP FAM
> :biggrin:
> *



what's up Keebs you got the car dialed in that's good homie.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13965080
> *GOT THIS SHIT TUNED IN READY FOR SOME HOPPING
> WHAT UP FAM
> :biggrin:
> *



YOU KEEBS WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS DO U HAVE IN THE BACK ??


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 21 2009, 10:48 PM~13965635
> *what's up Keebs you got the car dialed in that's good homie.
> *


yes sir cant wait to go up north to REP TEAM DT
:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@May 22 2009, 11:45 AM~13970505
> *YOU KEEBS WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS DO U HAVE IN THE BACK ??
> *


22's 
I like your cutty doing good
:thumbsup:
TEAM 
D
T


----------



## MagicOPromotion

There was some talk about it in the Peter Jackson thread, but that was just speculation. 

Anyways, anyone here seen Pans Labyrinth? If so, what did you think? del Toro the right man to take on The Hobbit?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MagicOPromotion_@May 23 2009, 04:59 AM~13976580
> *There was some talk about it in the Peter Jackson thread, but that was just speculation.
> 
> Anyways, anyone here seen Pans Labyrinth? If so, what did you think? del Toro the right man to take on The Hobbit?
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by MagicOPromotion_@May 23 2009, 03:59 AM~13976580
> *There was some talk about it in the Peter Jackson thread, but that was just speculation.
> 
> Anyways, anyone here seen Pans Labyrinth? If so, what did you think? del Toro the right man to take on The Hobbit?
> *


  :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## caprice75classic

Tweety got painted! will be getting her back this coming tuesday. Lookig forward to trying out my Del Toro Bladder pump. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
































































[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Tweety got painted! will be getting her back this coming tuesday. Lookig forward to trying out my Del Toro Bladder pump. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


[/quote]


*LOOKING REAL GOOD BROTHA :thumbsup: *


----------



## caprice75classic

*LOOKING REAL GOOD BROTHA :thumbsup: *
[/quote]
:biggrin: Thanks homie... And mad props to the painter. 
17 years old and the GOOD TIMES bike club PRESIDENT of the 805!


----------



## SIK_9D1

[/quote]:biggrin: Thanks homie... And mad props to the painter. 
17 years old and the GOOD TIMES bike club PRESIDENT of the 805!
[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin: Thanks homie... And mad props to the painter. 
17 years old and the GOOD TIMES bike club PRESIDENT of the 805!
[/quote]

:thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

10 BATTS 4 SALE PM ME IF INTERESTED $300 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> Tweety got painted! will be getting her back this coming tuesday. Lookig forward to trying out my Del Toro Bladder pump. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


[/quote]


----------



## 559karlo

WHAT SHOWS ARE COMING UP????. IN NORTHERN AREA OF CALI. THAT WAY SO I COULD MAKE SOME PLANS TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 25 2009, 11:10 PM~13997012
> *WHAT SHOWS ARE COMING UP????. IN NORTHERN AREA OF CALI. THAT WAY SO I COULD MAKE SOME PLANS TO GO  :biggrin:
> *


Nite Life c.c. is having a carshow june 7 at the earl waren show grounds In santa barbara. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by MagicOPromotion_@May 23 2009, 04:59 AM~13976580
> *There was some talk about it in the Peter Jackson thread, but that was just speculation.
> 
> Anyways, anyone here seen Pans Labyrinth? If so, what did you think? del Toro the right man to take on The Hobbit?
> *


pETER YOU USING FOR FAKE NAME AGAIN AFTER A COUPLE OF BEERS :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> Tweety got painted! will be getting her back this coming tuesday. Lookig forward to trying out my Del Toro Bladder pump. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


[/quote]


CADDY IS LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN ACTION


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 25 2009, 10:10 PM~13997012
> *WHAT SHOWS ARE COMING UP????. IN NORTHERN AREA OF CALI. THAT WAY SO I COULD MAKE SOME PLANS TO GO  :biggrin:
> *



COO I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN SOME GOOD SHOWS COME UP THAT HAVE A GOOD HOP :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

BAD BOY'S HYDRAULICS OUT OF TEXAS

BLUE CUTTY ON RIGHT 
ORANGE CADDY ON RIGHT 


*BAD BOY BUILT........DEL TORO BLADDER POWERED.....LOOKING GOOD GUYS*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 10:09 PM~14009998
> *BAD BOY'S HYDRAULICS OUT OF TEXAS
> 
> BLUE CUTTY ON RIGHT
> ORANGE CADDY ON RIGHT
> 
> 
> BAD BOY BUILT........DEL TORO BLADDER POWERED.....LOOKING GOOD GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## "MR. OSO"

> Tweety got painted! will be getting her back this coming tuesday. Lookig forward to trying out my Del Toro Bladder pump. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


[/quote]
Lookin good homie!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 10:09 PM~14009998
> *BAD BOY'S HYDRAULICS OUT OF TEXAS
> 
> BLUE CUTTY ON RIGHT
> ORANGE CADDY ON RIGHT
> 
> 
> BAD BOY BUILT........DEL TORO BLADDER POWERED.....LOOKING GOOD GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn....! They doin it!


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 11:09 PM~14009998
> *BAD BOY'S HYDRAULICS OUT OF TEXAS
> 
> BLUE CUTTY ON RIGHT
> ORANGE CADDY ON RIGHT
> 
> 
> BAD BOY BUILT........DEL TORO BLADDER POWERED.....LOOKING GOOD GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14020916
> *:wave:
> *


Hola amigo? Como te va? :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14010280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Del toro , dont think im tryn to talk mess, but this is da best pic or say presentation of ur pump ive seen, i like


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 27 2009, 11:29 PM~14022283
> *Del toro , dont think im tryn to talk mess, but this is da best pic or say presentation of ur pump ive seen, i like
> *


i like i want one 2 
:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254+May 27 2009, 11:29 PM~14022283-->
> 
> 
> 
> Del toro , dont think im tryn to talk mess, but this is da best pic or say presentation of ur pump ive seen, i like
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-keebs62_@May 28 2009, 08:46 AM~14024342
> *i like i want one 2
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks it will be in action to I have it on my cutty but I need to get some coils and tune it in before the pics bust out :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14010280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Hola amigo? Como te va? :biggrin:
> [/b]



what's up brotha just here working to survive lol.... been really busy how about you how's the project going?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 28 2009, 07:21 PM~14031532
> *what's up brotha just here working to survive lol.... been really busy how about you how's the project going?
> *


I feel ya bro! I`ve been busy too! I`m wrappin a cadillac frame....Projects comin along, slow but its coming. I really need to stop fucking around and paint her! I`m lookin for someone who can cut me a deal on the paint since I have two rides that need paint!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1




----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## cheecho loco

> TTMFT! :biggrin:
> [/b]


 what del toro pump r u running homie,i built alot of lowriders in the past,but this is my fist street hopper o ya and its a cutty,and i want to make it hater proof,make them fools put thier money where there mouth is you feel me dog;


----------



## JUIC'D64

i got your text today im going to do it tomorrow (tue) ill let you know when its done :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by cheecho loco_@Jun 1 2009, 04:55 PM~14065736
> *what del toro pump r u running homie,i built alot of lowriders in the past,but this is my fist street hopper o ya and its a cutty,and i want to make it hater proof,make them fools put thier money where there mouth is you feel me dog;
> *


I believe Im running the street bladder pump....That should suffice but if you could spare a few more bucks I would run it with the longer tank! The street bladder would do fine with a italian blow proof dump but I went with an adex for piece of mind! Hit up Serg bro...his numbers on my signature! He`ll take care of you and get you going!  Hope I helped....Also hope to see you join the Del Toro Family!


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup del toro family


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> I believe Im running the street bladder pump....That should suffice but if you could spare a few more bucks I would run it with the longer tank! The street bladder would do fine with a italian blow proof dump but I went with an adex for piece of mind! Hit up Serg bro...his numbers on my signature! He`ll take care of you and get you going!   Hope I helped....Also hope to see you join the Del Toro Family!
> [/b]


Pics of your pump set up? And it will hold up to the bladder pump and pressure(the Italian). Well yeah I suppose. The dump held up to the abuse on my S-10 with a LA SERIES

AND what's the difference of the two bladder pumps? Street vs Comp? And price difference and is one block like 1/2-3/4 and 3/4 steel block vs aluminum?


----------



## Eddie-Money

ANYONE GOING TO THE ANTIOCH SHOW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Jun 2 2009, 06:47 PM~14076773-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of your pump set up?  And it will hold up to the bladder pump and pressure(the Italian). Well yeah I suppose. The dump held up to the abuse on my S-10 with a LA SERIES
> 
> AND what's the difference of the two bladder pumps? Street vs Comp? And price difference and is one block like 1/2-3/4 and 3/4 steel block vs aluminum?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I`ll post up pics when I get home....I still havent figured out how to do it on my phone! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Jun 4 2009, 07:02 PM~14098906
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE ANTIOCH SHOW THIS SUNDAY
> *


I was but now I have a few jobs to do that are of time sensitive!


----------



## rudeboi3

:wave:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> I`ll post up pics when I get home....I still havent figured out how to do it on my phone! :biggrin:
> I was but now I have a few jobs to do that are of time sensitive!
> [/b]


Me neither! Iphone ha ha


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

DEL TORO


----------



## kold187um

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## 559karlo

TO 
THE 
HOPP
:biggrin:


----------



## droptoutzx2

gonna any 3/8 male checks? the blacks let me know ASAP


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## kold187um

deltoro did them bladders come in yet?
we trying to join the DT fam


----------



## 559karlo

WISH ME GOOD LUCK 
CAR FIRST TIME OUT ON THE STREETS 2MARROW



REPPING TEAM ...............DT................................
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 12 2009, 08:47 PM~14176291
> *WISH ME GOOD LUCK
> CAR FIRST TIME OUT ON THE STREETS 2MARROW
> REPPING TEAM ...............DT................................
> :biggrin:
> *



*GOOD LUCK KEEBS KEEP US POSTED BROTHA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 12 2009, 09:31 AM~14170667
> *deltoro did them bladders come in yet?
> we trying to join the DT fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THE MONTE LOOKS REALLY NICE*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 12 2009, 08:55 PM~14176338
> *GOOD LUCK KEEBS KEEP US POSTED BROTHA.
> *


WILL DO


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 12 2009, 08:56 PM~14176348
> *THE MONTE LOOKS REALLY NICE</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>thanks. thats my hommies shit though, we ride together in the same club. i'm up next with my 91 lincoln town car. almost done. just waiting on a few parts. :uh: hope to have it on the bumper soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 13 2009, 10:03 AM~14179159
> *thanks.  thats my hommies shit though, we ride together in the same club.  i'm up next with my 91 lincoln town car.  almost done.  just waiting on a few parts. :uh:  hope to have it on the bumper soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 13 2009, 10:24 AM~14179276
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THEY GOT ME EDDIE 
FOUND TO BAD BATTS IN MY SET UP AND FRIED ALL MY NOIDS 
:angry: :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 13 2009, 06:22 PM~14182024
> *THEY GOT ME EDDIE
> FOUND TO BAD BATTS IN MY SET UP AND FRIED ALL MY NOIDS
> :angry:  :angry:
> *



*IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S TRAIL AND ERROR YOU'LL GET THEM NEXT TIME :thumbsup: *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 13 2009, 06:28 PM~14182054
> *IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S TRAIL AND ERROR YOU'LL GET THEM NEXT TIME :thumbsup:
> *


ten brand new batts on monday 
f,,k it it's time to break down


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 13 2009, 06:28 PM~14182054
> *IT'S ALL GOOD IT'S TRAIL AND ERROR YOU'LL GET THEM NEXT TIME :thumbsup:
> *


ten brand new batts on monday 
f,,k it it's time to break down


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 13 2009, 07:12 PM~14182326
> *ten brand new batts on monday
> f,,k it it's time to break down
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life

STILL KICKING :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2009, 07:36 PM~14189364
> *STILL KICKING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT LOOKS CLEAN BROTHA


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 14 2009, 07:39 PM~14189400
> *SHIT LOOKS CLEAN BROTHA
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2009, 09:36 PM~14189364
> *STILL KICKING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

LOOKING GOOD just keeps going and going.........


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

LOOK FOR THE REBUILD IN THE PROJECT RIDES FORUM :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 15 2009, 10:35 AM~14195485
> *LOOK FOR THE REBUILD IN THE PROJECT RIDES FORUM :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn sergio you got a little too switch happy. hope your ok.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 15 2009, 11:35 AM~14195485
> *LOOK FOR THE REBUILD IN THE PROJECT RIDES FORUM :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*damn Serg are you ok. :0 *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 15 2009, 10:59 AM~14195084
> *LOOKING GOOD just keeps going and going.........
> *


OUCH HOPE EVERY ONE IS OK


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup deltoro family


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jun 17 2009, 08:27 AM~14216072
> *Wuzup deltoro family
> *


Waz Happening :biggrin: Just chillin working on the cutty


----------



## 559karlo

TTT


:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

thanks serg i got my package today :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

:wave:


----------



## southsiderider

waz up sergio this yo boy from atlanta sending for them aarms and pumps next week think for help dogg del toro hydraulics is the best


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup: 























:wave:


----------



## J-KAT

do you guys got any coils at the san martin spot ?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I DONT THINK THEY HAVE ANY NEW COILS WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup serg ,what da way to setup da bladder pump


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14010280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jun 23 2009, 02:10 PM~14274571
> *Wuzup serg ,what da way to setup da bladder pump
> *


give me a call


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 26 2009, 08:23 PM~14311172
> *TTT
> *



Peter you'll been MIA compa :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 16 2009, 09:04 PM~14212576
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 559karlo

what up were's everyone at


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14316833
> *what up were's everyone at
> *


freakin hot trying to keep cool I'm drinking alot of cold beer. :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14317055
> *freakin hot trying to keep cool I'm drinking alot of cold beer. :biggrin:
> *


LOL NO SHIT 104 OVER HERE HOW HOT IS OVER THERE ??????????


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14318481
> *LOL NO SHIT 104 OVER HERE HOW HOT IS OVER THERE ??????????
> 
> *



was 100 in the mid morning mid afternoon.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 26 2009, 10:02 PM~14312562
> *Peter you'll been MIA compa :biggrin:
> *


i've been busy working.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 28 2009, 12:03 AM~14319068
> *i've been busy working.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

dam thats hot


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

supp guys ready for another hot day????


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TEAM DT WHAT UP </span> :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 29 2009, 05:00 PM~14332458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



SUP GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 2 2009, 09:15 AM~14361550
> *:biggrin: <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>TEAM DT WHAT UP </span> :biggrin:
> *



Chillin Chillin working on the cutty slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 2 2009, 09:57 AM~14361943
> *Chillin Chillin working on the cutty slowly but surely :biggrin:
> *


BUILDING IT SINGLE OR DOUBLE ??


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 2 2009, 09:56 AM~14361934
> *SUP GUYS  :biggrin:
> *


whats up guyz keebs monte lookin good out there but when is the remach big dog with the clowns !!!!!!!it looked good though every one has there good dayz and bad dayz!!!!!!!


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 2 2009, 06:13 PM~14366528
> *whats up guyz keebs monte lookin good out there but when is the remach big dog with the clowns !!!!!!!it looked good though every one has  there good dayz and bad dayz!!!!!!!
> *


maybe sunday car is ready 
see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 2 2009, 10:35 AM~14362309
> *BUILDING IT SINGLE OR DOUBLE ??
> *


I Like em Single :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*I have 2 Extra Chrome kits 450.00 Shipped With pressure Guage *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14380195
> *I have 2 Extra Chrome kits 450.00 Shipped With pressure Guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14380195
> *I have 2 Extra Chrome kits 450.00 Shipped With pressure Guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This a bladder pump????? What pumphead, brand of motor, and this a comp bladder or the street one :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14380195
> *I have 2 Extra Chrome kits 450.00 Shipped With pressure Guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i trade my blk one in for the chrome one
:biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14380195
> *I have 2 Extra Chrome kits 450.00 Shipped With pressure Guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much just for the bladder


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:13 PM~14380195
> *I have 2 Extra Chrome kits 450.00 Shipped With pressure Guage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats nice


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Jul 7 2009, 09:48 AM~14402001
> *how much just for the bladder
> *


160.00


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Hey wussup fam?! Been a coo minute since I`ve been on lil...Well here is some footage of why I`ve been away! 6 batteries single gate no weight 13`s and the bladder hasnt even been charged yet! I`m workin out the bugs....hopefully with everything working properly I can get her up higher! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Hey wussup fam?! Been a coo minute since I`ve been on lil...Well here is some footage of why I`ve been away! 6 batteries single gate no weight 13`s and the bladder hasnt even been charged yet! I`m workin out the bugs....hopefully with everything working properly I can get her up higher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]



*AHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shit is sweety OSO congrads boy only on 6 battery's looking nice. :thumbsup: *


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup del toro family, them pumps look sick, they would look good in my 62:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> Hey wussup fam?! Been a coo minute since I`ve been on lil...Well here is some footage of why I`ve been away! 6 batteries single gate no weight 13`s and the bladder hasnt even been charged yet! I`m workin out the bugs....hopefully with everything working properly I can get her up higher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Jul 9 2009, 04:40 AM~14421151-->
> 
> 
> 
> *AHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shit is sweety OSO congrads boy only on 6 battery's looking nice. :thumbsup: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on bro....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 9 2009, 06:42 AM~14421648
> *
> *


----------



## nme1

> Hey wussup fam?! Been a coo minute since I`ve been on lil...Well here is some footage of why I`ve been away! 6 batteries single gate no weight 13`s and the bladder hasnt even been charged yet! I`m workin out the bugs....hopefully with everything working properly I can get her up higher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> Hey wussup fam?! Been a coo minute since I`ve been on lil...Well here is some footage of why I`ve been away! 6 batteries single gate no weight 13`s and the bladder hasnt even been charged yet! I`m workin out the bugs....hopefully with everything working properly I can get her up higher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


Looking good OSO can't wait to see the finished product :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> Hey wussup fam?! Been a coo minute since I`ve been on lil...Well here is some footage of why I`ve been away! 6 batteries single gate no weight 13`s and the bladder hasnt even been charged yet! I`m workin out the bugs....hopefully with everything working properly I can get her up higher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


DAMN BADASS!!! WHAT SIZE COIL U RUNNIN UPFRONT?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

good chit mr oso looking like it'll be on the bumper for sure very soon!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nme1+Jul 9 2009, 01:05 PM~14425442-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DELTORO [email protected] 9 2009, 09:26 PM~14430590
> *Looking good OSO can't wait to see the finished product :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie...Yeah I`m gonna try a few things out. Espeacially what we talked about!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 9 2009, 09:32 PM~14430657
> *DAMN BADASS!!! WHAT SIZE COIL U RUNNIN UPFRONT?
> *


Gracias homie....I`m runnin 4 & 1/2 ton koolaids. I had to cut 1 & 1/2 turns cuz I had no stroke!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 9 2009, 09:38 PM~14430726
> *good chit mr oso looking like it'll be on the bumper for sure very soon!
> *


Right on homie....I`m still a newb. Tryin to learn as I go! Like in your sig...paying dues!


----------



## 559karlo

> Right on homie....I`m still a newb. Tryin to learn as I go! Like in your sig...paying dues!
> [/b]


Thats that's the way to learn 
Looks good


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> Right on homie....I`m still a newb. Tryin to learn as I go! Like in your sig...paying dues!
> [/b]


Either way good chit!!!!! Picked a nice pump for the front that's for sure


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> Right on bro...
> Thanks homie...Yeah I`m gonna try a few things out. Espeacially what we talked about!
> Gracias homie....I`m runnin 4 & 1/2 ton koolaids. I had to cut 1 & 1/2 turns cuz I had no stroke!
> [/b]


yea i got a full stack of 4 1/2 ton koolaids also!!! my friends told me to put the full stack but i know that all its doin is fighting my pump i need to cut some off of it!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

HERE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS ONE OF THEM IS SERG'S OLD SCHOOL LINCOLN I THINK. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by keebs62+Jul 11 2009, 07:41 AM~14442243-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats that's the way to learn
> Looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:06 AM~14442667
> *Either way good chit!!!!!  Picked a nice pump for the front that's for sure
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 11 2009, 09:16 AM~14442748
> *yea i got a full stack of 4 1/2 ton koolaids also!!! my friends told me to put the full stack but i know that all its doin is fighting my pump i need to cut some off of it!!!!
> *


Theres a way to fit the full stack....From what I`ve been told you can lengthin your spring pocket or press the full stack! Breaking them in before you even put them in your ride! Just some ideas...not sure they work without tryin them out!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 11 2009, 08:44 PM~14446646
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS ONE OF THEM IS SERG'S OLD SCHOOL LINCOLN I THINK. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum....some throwbacks!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> Dayum....some throwbacks!
> [/b]



hey atleast its some throwbacks, cuz ive seen some throwaways lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14446646
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS ONE OF THEM IS SERG'S OLD SCHOOL LINCOLN I THINK. :biggrin: </span>
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/post-15816-1118963095.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/post-15816-1118961109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/post-15816-1118882644-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/DelToro6-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/DTLinc-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/DTCD.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f227/eddiea95116/post-15816-1124250700.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Damn, miss the days when the San Jo streets were packed and everybody was out having fun. I will never forget seeing that 63 slamming bumper down King road. :thumbsup: Its a trip seeing the gold one...Manuel's right? Any pics of Smokeys ride from back then? The tangerine one?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 10:43 PM~14466109
> *hey atleast its some throwbacks, cuz ive seen some throwaways lol
> *


Throw aways from who?!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 11 2009, 08:44 PM~14446646
> *HERE ARE SOME OLD SCHOOL PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS ONE OF THEM IS SERG'S OLD SCHOOL LINCOLN I THINK. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 559karlo

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 18 2009, 06:32 PM~14514173
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

how much for just the bladder kit to bolt onto a existig block? Say a reds 3/4 out expert series I believe with a super 80 Rockford pumphead! Pm me a price please thanks


----------



## 559karlo

JUST GOT BACK FROM IMPALA'S NEW STYLE PICNIC IN MODESTO 
OUT THERE REPPING TEAM DT 
:biggrin: 


POST SOME PICS LATER


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 19 2009, 01:13 PM~14517867
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM IMPALA'S NEW STYLE PICNIC IN MODESTO
> OUT THERE REPPING TEAM DT
> :biggrin:
> POST SOME PICS LATER
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 20 2009, 02:37 PM~14528349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YEAH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 20 2009, 03:37 PM~14528349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*kick ass pics Keebs* :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 19 2009, 01:13 PM~14517867
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM IMPALA'S NEW STYLE PICNIC IN MODESTO
> OUT THERE REPPING TEAM DT
> :biggrin:
> POST SOME PICS LATER
> *


was anyone hopping out there?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 20 2009, 03:37 PM~14528349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SHIT!!!!!!!! THAT MOTHAS LOOKS MEAN!! ANY PIX OF IT IN DA AIR??


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 20 2009, 10:39 PM~14533170
> *SHIT!!!!!!!!  THAT MOTHAS LOOKS MEAN!! ANY PIX OF IT IN DA AIR??
> *


x2!!!


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 20 2009, 05:21 PM~14529690
> *was anyone hopping out there?
> *


A few cars were....
just took it out to REP THE TEAM 
my camera man was holdin the car cuz we were hopping in slope in the parking lot...... lol so hope fully some one shows up with a pic of it launching. but if not i will post a new video
:biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 21 2009, 03:24 PM~14541122
> *A few cars were....
> just took it out  to REP THE TEAM
> my camera man was holdin the car cuz we were hopping in slope in the parking lot...... lol so hope fully some one shows up with a pic of it launching. but if not i will post a new video
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 20 2009, 03:37 PM~14528349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking clean SUPER CLEAN I like that Team DT :biggrin: got to hurry up and get mine out there so we can both rep


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## 559karlo

_IT'S THE ONLY PIC I HAVE SO FAR THIS WAS AT THE IMPALAS PINIC IN MODESTO _


----------



## 559karlo

_TEAM DT TTT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 24 2009, 09:39 PM~14576046
> *TEAM DT TTT
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Eddie, BOULEVARD HYDROS, keebs62* :thumbsup:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 24 2009, 09:49 PM~14576118
> *Eddie, BOULEVARD HYDROS, keebs62 :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: WHAT ABOUT ME ESE :angry:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What up Del Toro Fam!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 25 2009, 09:36 PM~14582246
> *What up Del Toro Fam!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Here is some chrome for you guys


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 25 2009, 09:36 PM~14582246
> *What up Del Toro Fam!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


was happening how is the Cutty doing :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 26 2009, 06:55 PM~14588143
> *was happening how is the Cutty doing :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 26 2009, 06:59 PM~14588182
> *X2
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 26 2009, 05:55 PM~14588136
> *Here is some chrome for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should be working on your car.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 26 2009, 08:05 PM~14588732
> *you should be working on your car.
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 26 2009, 06:55 PM~14588143
> *was happening how is the Cutty doing :biggrin:
> *


This is from a few weeks ago the other side of the Car someone took.



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57123970


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 26 2009, 07:13 PM~14588833
> *This is from a few weeks ago the other side of the Car someone took.
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57123970
> *


 :thumbsup: cars swinging


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14588833
> *This is from a few weeks ago the other side of the Car someone took.
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57123970
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 26 2009, 08:25 PM~14588962
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14589554
> *:wave:
> *



what's up Chris :h5:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14588833
> *This is from a few weeks ago the other side of the Car someone took.
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57123970
> *


_NICE _:biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by

how much just for the bladder tank kit i wanna keep my blocks i have..


----------



## 68niou1

Q-VOLE HOMIES :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jul 27 2009, 09:58 PM~14600535
> *how much just for the bladder tank kit i wanna keep my blocks i have..
> *


300 plus shipping


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup del toro family


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0rNDN9Ood4...player_embedded

*here a clip from Cali-Swangin vol 21 at Sams in the Bay Area Del Toro power 63 Impala.*


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 28 2009, 08:33 AM~14603342
> *300 plus shipping
> *


Inbox is full homie and no chome raw metal


----------



## caprice75classic

what up to the DT crew. :wave: hows everything going? :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

_
EDDIE MONEY WHEN IS THAT SAN JO EVENT ............._


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 30 2009, 09:09 PM~14633672
> *the Inspiration BBQ and picnic is on Aug 29 at Raza Park in South San Jo*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14633829
> *the Inspiration BBQ and picnic is on Aug 29 at Raza Park in South San Jo
> *


u know it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## 7231981

thanks for the 12 inch cylinders their very nice lmk when your sending the 8s an the coils ,an i needed the adex wire plugs not reg plugs :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

_WHERE IS EVERYONE _
:dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 2 2009, 09:41 PM~14656232
> *Workin like a whore. :biggrin: *


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 3 2009, 05:16 PM~14663652
> *Workin like a whore. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jul 28 2009, 02:42 PM~14606826
> *Wuzup del toro family
> 
> *


whats crackin


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14665616
> *whats crackin
> *


got any plugs for an adex? i need 1 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Wsup DT Fam and Guest. If you are Del Toro Equipped and want your ride on our new website post your pic here and pm me the infor you know name club town.


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 7 2009, 07:52 PM~14707591
> *Wsup DT Fam and Guest. If you are Del Toro Equipped and want your ride on our new website post your pic here and pm me the infor you know name club town.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Serg here's Bolier Cutty from Houstone Tejas DT powered.


----------



## 214monte




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup DT family


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Aug 9 2009, 08:18 AM~14716173
> *Wuzup DT family
> *



:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

sup eddie whatyou been up to 

was happening luis


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 9 2009, 04:16 PM~14718533
> *sup eddie whatyou been up to
> 
> was happening luis
> *



*just here thought you guys would be at Nationals or is it next weekend.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2009, 04:26 PM~14718606
> *just here thought you guys would be at Nationals or is it next weekend.
> *


It was this weekend didn't make it car is still off the frame at the shop been waiting on Peter to show up with his monkey suit on :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 9 2009, 04:02 PM~14718837
> *It was this weekend didn't make it car is still off the frame at the shop been waiting on Peter to show up with his monkey suit on :0
> *


 i was ready, u never called.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 9 2009, 05:05 PM~14718861
> *i was ready, u never called.
> *


:banghead: :banghead: Damn I will be down there this weekend hopefully putting the frame back on the car let me know if you don't have to work :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOU GUY'S GONNA BE READY FOR THE INSPIRATIONS BBQ AND PICNIC ON THE 29TH*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2009, 04:18 PM~14718953
> *YOU GUY'S GONNA BE READY FOR THE INSPIRATIONS BBQ AND PICNIC ON THE 29TH
> *


eddie i need a battery sponsor, will you volunteer?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 9 2009, 05:31 PM~14719060
> *eddie i need a battery sponsor, will you volunteer?
> *



*someone told me you had some new battery's*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2009, 04:41 PM~14719119
> *someone told me you had some new battery's
> *


not me eddie still waiting


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 9 2009, 04:16 PM~14718533
> *sup eddie whatyou been up to
> 
> was happening luis
> *


Not much trying to get my car togheter :angry:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Here My Car From Reno Nv Blvd Classics Car Club Jimmie Del Toro Bladder Single Pump</span>


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's up Cillo how was Hot August Nights brotha*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Aug 9 2009, 07:19 PM~14719967
> *Nice pic brotha that's a website pic.*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2009, 07:23 PM~14720000
> *what's up Cillo how was Hot August Nights brotha
> *



We had a goodtime. a lot of nice cars. The police always sweating the lowriders tho


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2009, 07:27 PM~14720041
> *
> Nice pic brotha that's a website pic.
> *





Thx.


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Aug 9 2009, 07:19 PM~14719967
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Here My Car From Reno Nv Blvd Classics Car Club Jimmie Del Toro Bladder Single Pump</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CAR WORKNG :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 7 2009, 07:52 PM~14707591
> *Wsup DT Fam and Guest. If you are Del Toro Equipped and want your ride on our new website post your pic here and pm me the infor you know name club town.
> *


KOOL, HERE IT GOES ANOTHER ONE , DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPED


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

GOT DEM MOTORS IN TODAY SERGIIO. THANKS BIG HOMIE

:h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14726481
> *KOOL, HERE IT GOES ANOTHER ONE , DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*that's sick right there.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP DT FAM BAM :biggrin: *


----------



## 559karlo

LOL


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 11 2009, 07:09 PM~14740533
> *LOL
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 11 2009, 10:35 PM~14743246
> *
> *


*it's working now Keebs keep up the good work.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 11 2009, 10:48 PM~14743358
> *it's working now Keebs keep up the good work.
> *


yes it is


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 11 2009, 10:35 PM~14743246
> *
> *



Damn!!!!!! :0 :0 Can u Say Hitt'n Nice Team Del Toro All The Way


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 11 2009, 07:09 PM~14740533
> *<span style='colorurple'>Hey that's a badd ass HOPPER :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 13 2009, 10:36 PM~14765586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's a badd ass HOPPER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14743246
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*where's everyone at. :dunno: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14784050
> *where's everyone at. :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 559karlo

_HERE FIXING CRAP ON THIS CAR TRYING TO GET MORE OUT OF IT _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 16 2009, 05:17 PM~14785792
> *HERE FIXING CRAP ON THIS CAR TRYING TO GET MORE OUT OF IT
> *



:0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2009, 11:13 AM~14784050
> *where's everyone at. :dunno:
> *


been working on my frame all weekend.....I had the gate open waiting for Peter to drive up with his monkey suit :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 16 2009, 08:26 PM~14787632
> *been working on my frame all weekend.....I had the gate open waiting for Peter to drive up with his monkey suit :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 16 2009, 08:26 PM~14787632
> *been working on my frame all weekend.....I had the gate open waiting for Peter to drive up with his monkey suit :0
> *



ARE WE GONNA FINALLY SEE PROGESS PICS OF THE CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2009, 08:30 PM~14787690
> *ARE WE GONNA FINALLY SEE PROGESS PICS OF THE CUTTY :biggrin:
> *


I will put some up this week im putting the suspension back on ........FINALLY


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 16 2009, 07:26 PM~14787632
> *been working on my frame all weekend.....I had the gate open waiting for Peter to drive up with his monkey suit :0
> *


when i stopped by it was locked and i didnt have the password


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 16 2009, 08:43 PM~14787846
> *when i stopped by it was locked and i didnt have the password
> *



*DAMN BALLINNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2009, 09:01 PM~14788090
> *DAMN BALLINNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 16 2009, 09:02 PM~14788101
> *:wave:
> *



*SUP CHRIS!!!*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2009, 09:06 PM~14788160
> *SUP CHRIS!!!
> *


SAME SHIT......DIFFERENT DAY! :cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Hey if anyone is on here who has bought stuff from me leave me some feedback in the feedback forum thanks


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 16 2009, 08:32 PM~14787719
> *I will put some up this week im putting the suspension back on ........FINALLY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Guero_joe11

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 08:08 PM~9303215
> *Here is our Prestolite Plus Vented Motors 160.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I used to have an old prestolite motor exactly like this.
the pres. of my car club had it, and it had to have been older than me.
and I had to keep at him for at least 2 months before he would part with it.
and I run tha shit outta that motor, till the coating started wearing out on the inside. and I have used the sacos, and so called comp. motors blah blah blah, Ive busted the studs on them, melted them, and even blown holes in the case of em. but not my lil presto. some people say they look like shit, all black, I've even had a few people ask if it was a starter. I've asked around about the new ones and no one seems to know anything about them. so how would you compare them to the older ones as far as performance wise, because $160 does seem abit steep. but if it even does 10% of what mine did, then you will have a sell of 2 by next week.


----------



## nme1




----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Guero_joe11_@Aug 17 2009, 11:53 PM~14801398
> *I used to have an old prestolite motor exactly like this.
> the pres. of my car club had it, and it had to have been older than me.
> and I had to keep at him for at least 2 months before he would part with it.
> and I run tha shit outta that motor, till the coating started wearing out on the inside. and I have used the sacos, and so called comp. motors blah blah blah, Ive busted the studs on them, melted them, and even blown holes in the case of em. but not my lil presto. some people say they look like shit, all black, I've even had a few people ask if it was a starter. I've asked around about the new ones and no one seems to know anything about them. so how would you compare them to the older ones as far as performance wise, because $160 does seem abit steep. but if it even does 10% of what mine did, then you will have a sell of 2 by next week.
> *



we still use them and we have not had any problems with the new ones.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo

what up fellas 

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 23 2009, 06:43 PM~14857429
> *what up fellas
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*
nuttin just here surviving the game.*


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

whats the best pumphead for a 3/8 hydro system running 6 batts, for a 66 impala???
thanks!!!!


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14867912
> *whats the best pumphead for a 3/8 hydro system running 6 batts, for a 66 impala???
> thanks!!!!
> *


i would say a #9 that is always a good choice 4 six batts :biggrin:


----------



## Envious cc

how does the bladder seal where it comes through the backing plat??? do you always have to have pressure for it to seal??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 25 2009, 03:24 PM~14877970
> *i would say a #9 that is always a good choice 4 six batts  :biggrin:
> *


yup if you don't believe him look at his hopper :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 25 2009, 05:45 PM~14879253
> *how does the bladder seal where it comes through the backing plat??? do you always have to have pressure for it to seal??
> *


the bladder seals itself when you tighten it to the tank.


----------



## Envious cc

im running a lowlife 3/4 port, single to the nose. can i put a bladder tank asemblee on there? someone told me that the tank would not fit. and that also not a good idea on an aluminum block, but i see one your bladder pump blocks is aluminum also..... thank you for the info,


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 25 2009, 09:17 PM~14882030
> *im running a lowlife 3/4 port, single to the nose. can i put a bladder tank asemblee on there? someone told me that the tank would not fit. and that also not a good idea on an aluminum block, but i see  one your bladder pump blocks is aluminum also..... thank you for the info,
> *


The bladder will work just fine on the alum block also all you need to do is drill out your block so the rods fit you can send it to me and we can do it for you.


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Aug 25 2009, 09:17 PM~14882030
> *im running a lowlife 3/4 port, single to the nose. can i put a bladder tank asemblee on there? someone told me that the tank would not fit. and that also not a good idea on an aluminum block, but i see  one your bladder pump blocks is aluminum also..... thank you for the info,
> *


I also have a aluminum block and it works just fine


----------



## Envious cc

NOBODY RUNNIN THEM UP HERE, THEY ALL GOT PISTONS...... HMMMM


----------



## Envious cc

PM ME A PRICE ON A TANK KIT SHIPPED TO WISCONSIN, THANKS


----------



## lowridincalivato

how bout extra deep coil over cups that go over powerballs? having trouble finding em


----------



## nme1




----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 1 2009, 10:52 AM~14948133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 1 2009, 11:52 AM~14948133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

I have one of ur bladder how much psi for a 64 impala single stock suspension?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 3 2009, 12:31 AM~14967148
> *I have one of ur bladder how much psi for a 64 impala single stock suspension?
> *



single you can run 80 to 150 start at 80 and see how it feels if its going good add some more every car is different. If you have any questions contact Sergio at 408-482-8762 thanks


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

ok


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## CITYBOY214

I SEE YOU GOT THE PIC.


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup del toro family


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 8 2009, 12:34 PM~15015283
> *:wave:
> *



*Sup Peter!!!*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 8 2009, 04:38 PM~15018472
> *Sup Peter!!!
> *


sup eddie. did u go to blvd nights?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15018612
> *sup eddie. did u go to blvd nights?
> *



*Yeah, I was out there for a couple of hours on Saturday and 2 hours Sunday with my nephews it was good haven't seen it like that in years it was a fun night.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 8 2009, 05:49 PM~15018612
> *sup eddie. did u go to blvd nights?
> *


Peter just let me know when your bringin the torch my way :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 7 2009, 11:19 AM~15003699
> *Wuzup del toro family
> *


wsup how are things out there?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15021880
> *Peter just let me know when your bringin the torch my way :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah i'll let u know


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 4 2009, 10:10 PM~14986196
> *I SEE YOU GOT THE PIC.
> *


YOU know it a lil vid would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

i'm going back south next week i'll drop it off


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 8 2009, 09:35 PM~15021940
> *i'm going back south next week i'll drop it off
> *


Thats what im talking about :cheesy: you going to go cruising this time.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 8 2009, 08:40 PM~15022014
> *Thats what im talking about  :cheesy: you going to go cruising this time.
> *


if i have time.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 8 2009, 09:47 PM~15022152
> *if i have time.
> *


your probably just going to chill at the beach with a nice cold corona


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 8 2009, 09:52 PM~15022261
> *your probably just going to chill at the beach with a nice cold corona
> *



*DAMN MAKES ME WANNA HIT UP SANTA CRUZ THIS WEEKEND OR SEA CLIFF IN CAPITOLA FOR FUN IN THE SUN AT THE BEACH.* :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15022294
> *DAMN MAKES ME WANNA HIT UP SANTA CRUZ THIS WEEKEND OR SEA CLIFF IN CAPITOLA FOR FUN IN THE SUN AT THE BEACH. :biggrin:
> *



streetlow in antioch on the 9-13 too


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15022546
> *streetlow in antioch on the 9-13 too
> *



*that too :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 8 2009, 08:52 PM~15022261
> *your probably just going to chill at the beach with a nice cold corona
> *


i did that last weekend but had some tecates :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Jimmie's single pump from Reno, NV


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 9 2009, 05:52 PM~15031526
> *Jimmie's single pump from Reno, NV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where u get so many pix from?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15033194
> *where u get so many pix from?
> *



*Peter I'm the shitzit's :biggrin: lol... I have my sources from Nor Cal to Northern Nevada. lol....*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 PM~15033737
> *Peter I'm the shitzit's  :biggrin:  lol... I have my sources from Nor Cal to Northern Nevada. lol....
> *


i've seen that you should be a reporter, or go work for impalas magazine.


----------



## nme1

eddie check out this video at 2:35.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXnsPjkW6lI


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 9 2009, 09:20 PM~15033948
> *eddie check out this video at 2:35.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXnsPjkW6lI
> *


*lol.... I was at that show I have a pic of your car in the air you trying to catch me slipping Peter :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 9 2009, 08:27 PM~15034060
> *lol.... I was at that show I have a pic of your car in the air you trying to catch me slipping Peter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit you're on top of things eddie you pass the test :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Just for you Peter smile your on video lol.... :biggrin: *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaxzS8qrQgY


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 9 2009, 08:46 PM~15034348
> *Just for you Peter smile your on video lol.... :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaxzS8qrQgY
> *


i had not seen that video :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 9 2009, 10:04 PM~15034608
> *i had not seen that video :0
> *


Damn Eddie don't fuck around car looks good peter cant wait till you let it out the cage


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 9 2009, 09:23 PM~15034885
> *Damn Eddie don't fuck around car looks good peter cant wait till you let it out the cage
> *


it's coming back out talked to a team member about it recently. but its getting a major face lift :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 9 2009, 10:28 PM~15034923
> *it's coming back out talked to a team member about it recently. but its getting a major face lift :0
> *


pm me details.ASAP


----------



## nme1

Bay Area Sales PM Eddie$money on LAYITLOW
what eddie a sales rep? oh shit good things happening.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15035234
> *Bay Area Sales PM Eddie$money on LAYITLOW
> what eddie a sales rep? oh shit good things happening.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15034982
> *pm me details.ASAP
> *


*Yeah what Serg said.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 10 2009, 04:40 AM~15036181
> *Yeah what Serg said.
> *


oh you want the chisme too?i'll send you the info but you got to close your eyes when you read it.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 10 2009, 03:38 PM~15041758
> *oh you want the chisme too?i'll send you the info but you got to close your eyes when you read it.
> *


*K :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 10 2009, 03:38 PM~15041758
> *oh you want the chisme too?i'll send you the info but you got to close your eyes when you read it.
> *



*I can see Eddie reading it now*


----------



## JustRite

Thank You Del Toro


----------



## CITYBOY214

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...t=disney218.flv


----------



## CITYBOY214

HERE IT IS


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 11 2009, 09:13 PM~15057642
> *HERE IT IS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for deltoro 
heres my bladder with no air and only 5 batts :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 07:20 PM~15062710
> *ttt for deltoro
> heres my bladder with no air and only 5 batts :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 06:20 PM~15062710
> *ttt for deltoro
> heres my bladder with no air and only 5 batts :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 12 2009, 08:04 PM~15063045
> *
> *


*I THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE IN SO CAL PETER*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 12 2009, 07:09 PM~15063077
> *I THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE IN SO CAL PETER
> *


this week i go back down. you going to the show tomorrow?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 12 2009, 08:35 PM~15063262
> *this week i go back down. you going to the show tomorrow?
> *



*it's the following weekend on the 27th.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 12 2009, 08:09 PM~15063519
> *it's the following weekend on the 27th.
> *


streetlow tomorrow in antioch. you drunk eddie?your slippin this time.we need the pix of the show.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 12 2009, 09:13 PM~15063544
> *streetlow tomorrow in antioch. you drunk eddie?your slippin this time.we need the pix of the show.
> *



*My bad thought you were talking about the Lolistics show in Woodland, no I ain't going tomorrow is my sons B-day and yeah I have been drinking just a little :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*Jimmie with First place trophy's DT Powered*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 15 2009, 03:33 PM~15090116
> *Jimmie with First place trophy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM THAT VIDEO SON ............
STILL WAITING


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57144667

*HERE'S THE VIDEO THAT YOU WANTED KEEBS IT'S FROM THE BONAZA CASINO CAR SHOW FROM THE PICS ENJOY. :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 15 2009, 02:33 PM~15090116
> *Jimmie with First place trophy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=56043384

*HERE'S ANOTHER FROM NO NEVADA FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=58221077

*THREE SHOW'S 3 FIRST PLACES THOPHY'S JIMMIE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR TEAM DEL TORO NORTHERN NEVADA :thumbsup: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 15 2009, 03:23 PM~15090574
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=58221077
> 
> THREE SHOW'S 3 FIRST PLACES THOPHY'S JIMMIE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR TEAM DEL TORO NORTHERN NEVADA :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOU LIKE PETER  *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT :biggrin: *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

*WUSSUP FAMILY?!*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *WUSSUP FAMILY?!*
> [/b]



*WHAT'S UP OSO!!!*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 15 2009, 04:14 PM~15090488
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57144667
> 
> HERE'S THE VIDEO THAT YOU WANTED KEEBS IT'S FROM THE BONAZA CASINO CAR SHOW FROM THE PICS ENJOY. :biggrin:
> *


thanks eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 17 2009, 12:13 PM~15108780
> *thanks eddie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

qvole fam!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What's Up Del Toro Fam. Who's Coming Out 2 Woodland 2 Rep Wit Me!!!! 


* Team D T**
*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 18 2009, 08:55 AM~15118343
> *What's Up Del Toro Fam. Who's Coming Out 2 Woodland 2 Rep Wit Me!!!!
> Team  D T
> 
> *


there will be some Del Toro fam there


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup D T family


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 18 2009, 08:12 AM~15117916
> *qvole fam!!! :cheesy:
> *


sup nelson


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 18 2009, 02:36 PM~15120542
> *there will be some Del Toro fam there
> *



*you heading out there Pete*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 18 2009, 09:12 AM~15117916
> *qvole fam!!! :cheesy:
> *



*QVOLE!!! big pimpin you headed to Woodland this weekend.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 18 2009, 03:47 PM~15121752
> *you heading out there Pete
> *


im in la right now but im trying my best to get out there. how about you eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 18 2009, 04:54 PM~15121828
> *im in la right now but im trying my best to get out there. how about you eddie?
> *



*I'm gonna try to head out there I'll know tomorrow for sure I got thing's to attend too so hopefully I'll get them done Saturday and head out Sunday.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 18 2009, 09:55 AM~15118343
> *What's Up Del Toro Fam. Who's Coming Out 2 Woodland 2 Rep Wit Me!!!!
> Team  D T
> 
> *


wish i could :banghead: :rant:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Peter got the word on the torch good looking out EDDIE where you at PLAYA


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15122960
> *Peter got the word on the torch good looking out EDDIE where you at PLAYA
> *



*aqui nomas drinking a cold one and staying coo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHATCHA BEEN UP TOO *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 18 2009, 06:26 PM~15122521
> *wish i could  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


*wish you could to Keebs*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 18 2009, 06:27 PM~15122960
> *Peter got the word on the torch good looking out EDDIE where you at PLAYA
> *


i tried calling you but no answer, so i left it at rudys


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## 559karlo

this a lil something didnt get good footage but it still showed peeps it does hit bumper 
_TEAM DT PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE 559_
http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk435/f...nt=ALIM1243.flv


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 21 2009, 08:18 AM~15139948
> *this a lil something didnt get good footage but it still showed peeps it does hit bumper
> TEAM DT PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE 559
> http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk435/f...nt=ALIM1243.flv
> *




Was That Last Nite? Big Props 4 Putting It Down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 21 2009, 09:16 AM~15140426
> *Was That Last Nite? Big Props 4 Putting It Down  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ya this was last night 
Thanks bro 4 the props TEAM DT


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP dEL TORO, I WAS JUS CHECKIN IF U HAD SOME MOTOR END CAPS AND BACKING PLATES LAYIN AROUND LIKE THESE ON THE PICTURE BELOW...? aNY HELP IS APPRECIATED...


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 21 2009, 07:18 AM~15139948
> *this a lil something didnt get good footage but it still showed peeps it does hit bumper
> TEAM DT PUTTING IT DOWN IN THE 559
> http://s310.photobucket.com/albums/kk435/f...nt=ALIM1243.flv
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

do yall still carry roaster pumps? there sum gud pmps


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 21 2009, 08:18 AM~15139948
> *this a lil something didnt get good footage but it still showed peeps it does hit bumper
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>shit is looking good Keebs*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 21 2009, 05:47 PM~15145156
> *shit is looking good Keebs
> *



:wave:


----------



## CITYBOY214




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 21 2009, 06:10 PM~15145417
> *
> *



*THE D-TOWN BOYS PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 21 2009, 05:10 PM~15145417
> *
> *


  you guys need taller sticks out there


----------



## munozfamily

WHATS UP RUDY


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Serg did you get the phone number*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15147967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP RUDY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BGIZZLE

ttt


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup sergio,got them motors :cheesy: thanks homie


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15178878
> *ttt
> *



*TTMFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 22 2009, 05:00 PM~15156203
> *Serg did you get the phone number
> *


yea i got it thanks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Sep 23 2009, 02:07 PM~15165604
> *Wuzup sergio,got them motors :cheesy: thanks homie
> *


anytime bro


----------



## 559karlo

_GOOD LUCK TO ALL TEAM DT THIS WEEKEND _


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 26 2009, 03:52 PM~15194134
> *<span style='colorurple'>YOU MEAN CONGRATULATIONS TO TEAM DT :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 27 2009, 02:27 PM~15199900
> *HEARD WE TOOK 1ST AND 3RD IN SINGLE PUMP IN WOODLAND :thumbsup: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 27 2009, 03:17 PM~15200082
> *HEARD WE TOOK 1ST AND 3RD IN SINGLE PUMP IN WOODLAND :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 who's got the pics :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

WE TOOK FIRST NO PICS YET


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 27 2009, 04:26 PM~15200923
> *WE TOOK FIRST NO PICS YET
> *


your picture man slash sales rep was hungover :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :420:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 27 2009, 04:52 PM~15201139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the wrong show borracho


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 05:37 PM~15201037
> *your picture man slash sales rep was hungover :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :420:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: 

*I CAN'T BE EVERYWHERE MAN, PETER YOUR GETTING SPOILED. :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15201145
> *thats the wrong show borracho
> *



*I KNOW JUST POSTING THE PIC OF THE CAR*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 27 2009, 02:27 PM~15199900
> *HELL YA THATS COOL TEAM DT COMING OUT STRONG </span>*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15202306
> *HELL YA THATS COOL TEAM DT COMING OUT STRONG
> *


you going to bakersfield keebs?


----------



## MUFASA

WHEN THE 6 BATT CAR BE READY? :angry:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 08:06 PM~15202929
> *WHEN  THE 6 BATT CAR BE READY?  :angry:
> *


que? :dunno: hno:


----------



## MUFASA

:angry: :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 09:13 PM~15203011
> *:angry:  :uh:
> *



*what's poppin Chris :h5: *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 27 2009, 09:18 PM~15203081
> *what's poppin Chris :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: SUP HOMIE


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 09:21 PM~15203126
> *:cheesy: SUP HOMIE
> *


*relaxing getting ready for work.*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 27 2009, 09:23 PM~15203149
> *relaxing getting ready for work.
> *


WORK SUCKS........


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 10:02 PM~15203569
> *WORK SUCKS........
> *



*yup work is overrated *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 27 2009, 10:09 PM~15203663
> *yup work is overrated
> *


X2


----------



## ANTDOGG




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Sep 28 2009, 10:37 AM~15207953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15202779
> *you going to bakersfield keebs?
> *


4 SURE I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

so who won what at the show??


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 28 2009, 04:44 PM~15210930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2009, 07:51 PM~15213058
> *nice ride
> *


x2


----------



## 86 Limited

is that ur cutty in ur avi? that car is bad ass..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2009, 10:10 PM~15213339
> *is that ur cutty in ur avi? that car is bad ass..
> *










YEAH THATS HES FKN CAR, I THINK ITS FOR SALE U WANNA BUY IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:16 PM~15213402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THATS HES FKN CAR, I THINK ITS FOR SALE U WANNA BUY IT!! :biggrin:
> *



CAR'S DEL TORO POWERED :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Sep 28 2009, 03:41 PM~15210897-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Sep 28 2009, 03:44 PM~15210930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


team del toro representing in sacramento


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:16 PM~15213402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THATS HES FKN CAR, I THINK ITS FOR SALE U WANNA BUY IT!! :biggrin:
> *


Any vids of it hopping??...cars very nice


----------



## red63rag

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 29 2009, 03:24 PM~15220587
> *Any vids of it hopping??...cars very nice
> *


frame looks like it mite need some help!!!


----------



## 86 Limited

is it just me or is there an big crack in the middle of the crossmember :dunno:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 29 2009, 04:44 PM~15221417
> *is it just me or is there an big crack in the middle of the crossmember :dunno:
> *


THATS WHAT IT LOOK'S LIKE TO ME :0


----------



## 86 Limited

ouch


----------



## red63rag

thats what i said!!!!!! oil pan gettin ready to get crushed!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 29 2009, 03:24 PM~15220587
> *Any vids of it hopping??...cars very nice
> *


here you are Chris.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmA_V1cqMU4


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 29 2009, 08:21 PM~15223919
> *and another
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEMU8K0nssE*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 29 2009, 08:21 PM~15223919
> *here you are Chris.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmA_V1cqMU4
> *


:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 29 2009, 08:41 PM~15224243
> *Y
> :0
> *



*JUST FOR YOU HOMIE :thumbsup: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

_TEAM DT WHO'S GOING TO BAKERSFIELD ????_ :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 30 2009, 08:09 PM~15235086
> *TEAM DT WHO'S GOING TO BAKERSFIELD ???? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


you


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 30 2009, 09:17 PM~15235197
> *you
> *


YA AND WHO ELSE ????
:uh:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Sep 29 2009, 04:12 PM~15221064
> *frame looks like it mite need some help!!!
> *


OH, no no homie, if that frame breaks, i will retire as a welder and became a painter or sumthing, its the paint thats peeling off, i should had powder coated it:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 28 2009, 09:16 PM~15214085
> *CAR'S DEL TORO POWERED :biggrin:
> *


ALL DAY


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 29 2009, 09:24 PM~15223966
> *and another
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEMU8K0nssE
> *


Nice how many inches is it doin'???


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 29 2009, 03:24 PM~15220587
> *Any vids of it hopping??...cars very nice
> *


 :0 :0 thanks big dog


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15242364
> *Nice how many inches is it doin'???
> *


car was doing 70'' back then with a shit load of weight, BUT, after sum pump tricks, now its doing 80s and no weight


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 29 2009, 04:44 PM~15221417
> *is it just me or is there an big crack in the middle of the crossmember :dunno:
> *


lol, yeah that pic looks scary :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 1 2009, 05:17 PM~15242377
> *car was doing 70'' back then with a shit load of weight, BUT, after sum pump tricks, now its doing 80s and no weight
> *


  looks good!!! and 80's wit' no weight at all is pretty damn good too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*sup Boiler how's all en Tejas*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 1 2009, 04:20 PM~15242400
> * looks good!!! and 80's wit' no weight at all is pretty damn good too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: thanks, u will see it on rollin dvd # 15, it was hoppin next to a magnet linconl :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 1 2009, 04:20 PM~15242401
> *sup Boiler how's all en Tejas
> *


chillin homie, its all good, getting ready for los magnificos show here in houston, the biggest show here, will be also be going to vegas show next week


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 1 2009, 04:25 PM~15242448
> *chillin homie, its all good, getting ready for los magnificos show here in houston, the biggest show here,  will be also be going to vegas show next week
> *



*Nice I just ordered the Rollin 15 wanna see your cutty on the bumper, you gonna be entering the hop in Vegas.*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 1 2009, 04:29 PM~15242487
> *Nice I just ordered the Rollin 15 wanna see your cutty on the bumper, you gonna be entering the hop in Vegas.
> *


still devating with the transporter, but we ll be there for sure to watch the hop, or be in it :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 1 2009, 05:22 PM~15242413
> *:yes:  :yes: thanks, u will see it on rollin dvd # 15, it was hoppin next to a magnet linconl :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  seen it on the preview


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15242367
> *:0  :0  thanks big dog
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 1 2009, 06:22 PM~15242413
> *:yes:  :yes: thanks, u will see it on rollin dvd # 15, it was hoppin next to a magnet linconl :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: TE LA JALASTE WUEY!!


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

waz team deltoro


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 28 2009, 04:41 PM~15210897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\
FOR ALL THE FUCKING HATERS THAT HATE ON DEL TORO THIS N DAT.................................. FUCK YOU!!


THEY TOOK FIRST... LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKIN ... 76'' SINGLE.. ANYBODY THAT HATES CALL RUDY OUT THEN SEE WHAT HAPPENS ...


TEAM D.T PUTTIN IT DOWN, FROM EVEN WAY BACK AND STILL STRONG!!

TEAM D.T 1


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 2 2009, 07:17 AM~15247820
> *\
> FOR ALL  THE FUCKING HATERS THAT HATE ON DEL TORO THIS N DAT.................................. FUCK YOU!!
> THEY TOOK FIRST... LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKIN ... 76'' SINGLE.. ANYBODY THAT HATES CALL RUDY OUT THEN SEE WHAT HAPPENS ...
> TEAM D.T PUTTIN IT DOWN, FROM EVEN WAY BACK AND STILL STRONG!!
> 
> TEAM D.T 1
> *


so much violence nelson


----------



## 559karlo

the other side of my video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XEvL_DB4HY...player_embedded


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 09:16 PM~15213402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH THATS HES FKN CAR, I THINK ITS FOR SALE U WANNA BUY IT!! :biggrin:
> *



esta de venta por que el power no le alcanza para aventar el carro para tras , ya vez que dura como media hora para regresar;

esta bonita la foto pero la realidad es otra este carro ya lo pasamos y lo dejamos atraz.

a tu con 70 ya te andas quedando pegado en el magnet mejor ni hables de magnet. 

que de 70 a 90 plus hay muchas pulgadas y power de diferencia


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 2 2009, 08:17 AM~15247820
> *\
> FOR ALL  THE FUCKING HATERS THAT HATE ON DEL TORO THIS N DAT.................................. FUCK YOU!!
> THEY TOOK FIRST... LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKIN ... 76'' SINGLE.. ANYBODY THAT HATES CALL RUDY OUT THEN SEE WHAT HAPPENS ...
> TEAM D.T PUTTIN IT DOWN, FROM EVEN WAY BACK AND STILL STRONG!!
> 
> TEAM D.T 1
> *



what's up Nelson you know!!!!! we will always have those gente that say this and that it all good it just means were going good and there doing bad.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 2 2009, 04:50 PM~15252150
> *the other side of my video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XEvL_DB4HY...player_embedded
> *



*Sup Keebs the Monte's looking real nice congrads on the spot on Cali Life :thumbsup: *


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 1 2009, 04:22 PM~15242413
> *:yes:  :yes: thanks, u will see it on rollin dvd # 15, it was hoppin next to a magnet linconl :biggrin:
> *


looks like it still floating to me.






this is what we got.
AT1 power bitch!







cars speak for themselves


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Oct 2 2009, 05:45 PM~15252597
> *looks like it still floating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what we got.
> AT1 power bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cars speak for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not talking shit but brown is riding on 15 or 16 tire that give the car alot more bounce boiler rollin on straight 14's with low pros that's a huge factor :dunno:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 05:23 PM~15252406
> *????
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 2 2009, 06:32 PM~15252980
> *thanks
> what up with this....................
> talk about some1 getting cheated.....................????
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



*Keebs you got a PM*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 05:55 PM~15252661
> *not talking shit but brown is riding on 15 or 16 tire's that give the car alot more bounce boiler rollin on straight 14's with low pros that's a huge factor :dunno:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

I keep hitting the wrong shit sorry guys for the double post's :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 2 2009, 05:20 PM~15252385
> *esta de venta por que el power no le alcanza para aventar el carro para tras , ya vez que dura como media hora para regresar;
> 
> esta bonita la foto pero la realidad es otra este carro  ya  lo pasamos y lo dejamos atraz.
> 
> a tu con 70 ya te andas quedando pegado en el magnet mejor ni hables  de magnet.
> 
> que de 70 a 90 plus hay muchas pulgadas y power de diferencia
> *


ESTE VATITO PEDORRO Y ATI QUE CHINGAOS TE IMPORTA, SIEMPRE TE ANDAS METIENDO EN LO QUE NO TE IMPORTA, QUIERES PEDO CON MIGO, TRAES ALGO PERSONAL O QUE???U FUCKING HATER , EAT A DICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Oct 2 2009, 05:45 PM~15252597
> *looks like it still floating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what we got.
> AT1 power bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cars speak for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CALM DOWN MR I CANT DO SHIT ON MY OWN, I WOULD GIVE U PROPS IF U WOULD HAD MAKE UR CAR HOP ON UR OWN, BUT UR JUST A CHEERLEADER HOMEBOY, GET OUT OF HERE WITH THAT MAGNET


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 05:55 PM~15252661
> *not talking shit but brown is riding on 15 or 16 tire that give the car alot more bounce boiler rollin on straight 14's with low pros that's a huge factor :dunno:
> *


these ngas always gona hate on a nice car homie, but i dnt worrie about them hating ass fools, they cant do shit on their own, :biggrin: ,


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15253344
> *these ngas always gona hate on a nice car homie, but i dnt worrie about them hating ass fools, they cant do shit on their own,  :biggrin: ,
> *



still homie hate fool's wolfing shit on a teammates car.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 07:14 PM~15253387
> *still homie hate fool's wolfing shit on a teammates car.
> *


haters will always be haters :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 2 2009, 07:16 PM~15253410
> *haters will always be haters :biggrin:
> *


that's so true


----------



## switches4life

CHECK OUT THE CAR HOPPIN NEXT TO MINE ON ROLLIN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEpTSDGo_E
MAGNET, MAGNET, MAGNET!!!!!!!, AT1 PUMP EQUIPED????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
AT 2:20 ON THE VID :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 06:46 PM~15253121
> *Keebs you got a PM
> *


what up eddie whats going on out there in the next few weeks


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 2 2009, 07:40 PM~15253640
> *what up eddie whats going on out there in the next few weeks
> *



*the seasons almost over you have the King of Cali in Sac and the Carnales Unidos in Bakers the same day*


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 2 2009, 08:05 PM~15253312
> *ESTE VATITO PEDORRO Y ATI QUE CHINGAOS TE IMPORTA, SIEMPRE TE ANDAS METIENDO EN LO QUE NO TE IMPORTA, QUIERES PEDO CON MIGO, TRAES ALGO PERSONAL O QUE???U FUCKING HATER , EAT A DICK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



yo me meto donde quiero culero por eso layitlow es para cualquiera , tu tambien te metes en mi topico tirando mierda culero , aguente la verga ,
el que se lleva se aguanta , tu comenzaste a hablar mierda conmigo ahora te aguantas y me diste razon a que te hablara mierda de ticulero.

EAT A DICK TU PUTA MADRE CULERO 

TU COMENZASTE ESTE PEDO AGUANTATE CULERO Y COMO QUIERAS NOS ARREGLAMOS TU BOCA ES LA MEDIDA ;

YA LE SACASTE UNA VEZ A UN BRINCO DE 5000 MIL BOLAS , YO SINGLE Y TU DOBLE.

AHORA QUE YA NO VOY HABLAR MAS TU DIME COMO QUIERES QUE NOS ARREGLEMOS.

HOPPIN O COMO SEA.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 2 2009, 07:20 PM~15252385
> *esta de venta por que el power no le alcanza para aventar el carro para tras , ya vez que dura como media hora para regresar;
> 
> esta bonita la foto pero la realidad es otra este carro  ya  lo pasamos y lo dejamos atraz.
> 
> a tu con 70 ya te andas quedando pegado en el magnet mejor ni hables  de magnet.
> 
> que de 70 a 90 plus hay muchas pulgadas y power de diferencia
> *


no te ohigo, que que? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 2 2009, 10:20 PM~15253912
> *yo me meto donde quiero culero por eso  layitlow es para cualquiera , tu tambien te metes en mi topico tirando mierda culero ,  aguente la verga ,
> el que se lleva se aguanta , tu comenzaste a hablar mierda conmigo  ahora te aguantas y me diste razon a que te hablara mierda  de ticulero.
> 
> EAT A DICK TU PUTA MADRE  CULERO
> 
> TU COMENZASTE ESTE PEDO AGUANTATE CULERO Y COMO QUIERAS NOS ARREGLAMOS  TU  BOCA ES LA MEDIDA ;
> 
> YA LE SACASTE UNA VEZ A UN BRINCO DE 5000 MIL BOLAS , YO SINGLE Y TU DOBLE.
> 
> AHORA QUE  YA NO VOY  HABLAR MAS  TU DIME COMO QUIERES QUE NOS ARREGLEMOS.
> 
> HOPPIN O COMO  SEA.
> *


en buena onda homito se anda metiendo muy afondo!!! pero eso lo pueden arreglar ustedes....


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 05:46 PM~15253121
> *Keebs you got a PM
> *


wheres my pm?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

What's up Deltoro's?


----------



## rollin-hard

> [dont hate homie they 14 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15255101
> *What's up Deltoro's?
> *



:h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15254574
> *wheres my pm?
> *



*WHAT'S UP PETER HOW'S ALL IN SO CAL.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 3 2009, 07:04 AM~15256647
> *WHAT'S UP PETER HOW'S ALL IN SO CAL.
> *


everythings coo,just getting familiar with the environment


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 3 2009, 08:04 AM~15256647
> *WHAT'S UP PETER HOW'S ALL IN SO CAL.
> *


Where in SoCal?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2009, 03:51 PM~15259024
> *Where in SoCal?? :scrutinize:
> *



*oh!!! Peter watch out for the watcher :0 *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 3 2009, 04:01 PM~15259070
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 07:59 PM~15253778
> *the seasons almost over you have the King of Cali in Sac and the Carnales Unidos in Bakers the same day
> *


theres supposed to be a hop at sams burgers the night before the king of cali show...


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2009, 09:08 PM~15260700
> *theres supposed to be a hop at sams burgers the night before the king of cali show...
> *



*damn I didn't know that was it posted on the SAMS page.*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 3 2009, 09:18 PM~15260774
> *damn I didn't know that was it posted on the SAMS page.
> *


yea, im note sure if its definate... i hear they are still working on the prize money so i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2009, 09:22 PM~15260801
> *yea, im note sure if its definate... i hear they are still working on the prize money so i'll keep you guys posted.
> *


*thanks brotha :thumbsup: *


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 4 2009, 09:30 AM~15263315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Nice Pic Thx 4 Posting It Team DT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 4 2009, 12:08 PM~15264262
> *    :wave:
> *



*what's up HAPPY :wave: :wave: *


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

What's happening del toro family


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 4 2009, 09:30 AM~15263315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


witch way you guyz going to sac or baker on the 18th!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 5 2009, 01:37 PM~15273619
> *witch way you guyz going to sac or baker on the 18th!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


don't know yet you guys coming for us? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 5 2009, 11:40 PM~15279550
> *don't know yet you guys coming for us? :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15298308


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Oct 4 2009, 04:08 PM~15265446
> *What's happening del toro family
> *


Sup Luis how those motors working out? :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 7 2009, 08:44 PM~15298962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 7 2009, 09:44 PM~15298962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THAT'S HOW DEL TORO DOES IT.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 7 2009, 10:21 PM~15299338
> *THAT'S HOW DEL TORO DOES IT.
> *


I seen the video and I said.....*OH SHIT COPY AND PASTE BEFORE EDDIE SEE'S IT....... *:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 7 2009, 10:26 PM~15299370
> *I seen the video and I said.....OH SHIT COPY AND PASTE BEFORE EDDIE SEE'S IT....... :biggrin:
> *



*LOL..... :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOU GUYS HEADED OUT TO BAKERS ON THE 18TH*


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15298996
> *Sup Luis how those motors working out? :biggrin:
> *


 they are working good thanks again
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 7 2009, 09:47 PM~15299505
> *YOU GUYS HEADED OUT TO BAKERS ON THE 18TH
> *


which way you headed eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 8 2009, 04:59 PM~15305780
> *which way you headed eddie?
> *



*I'm headed to Woodland on the 17th to visit family so I'm thinking of heading out to Sac it's only a 20 minute drive.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 8 2009, 08:45 PM~15308558
> *I'm headed to Woodland on the 17th to visit family so I'm thinking of heading out to Sac it's only a 20 minute drive.
> *


another borracho party?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 8 2009, 09:57 PM~15308671
> *another borracho party?
> *



*NO MY COUSIN IS GRADUATING FOR SAC STATE SO I'LL BE OUT THERE IN WOODLAND. AND MY BROTHER AND ME ARE GOING TO THE SHOW.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SUP H-TOWN LONG TIME NO SEE*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15308731
> *NO MY COUSIN IS GRADUATING FOR SAC STATE SO I'LL BE OUT THERE IN WOODLAND. AND MY BROTHER AND ME ARE GOING TO THE SHOW.
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15252386
> *what's up Nelson you know!!!!! we will always have those gente that say this and that it all good it just means were going good and there doing bad.
> *



YUP. DAMM EVEN AFTER I POSTED THAT PUSSYS STARTED TALKIN SHIT!! 

SUP WIT U HOMIE... TORO 1


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15308731
> *[font=NO [b]MY COUSIN IS GRADUATING *FOR SAC STATE SO I'LL BE OUT THERE IN WOODLAND. AND MY BROTHER AND ME ARE GOING TO THE SHOW.
> [/b]


*Still sounds like a borracho party to me.....What do you think Peter?*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 9 2009, 07:39 AM~15310922
> *Still sounds like a borracho party to me.....What do you think Peter?
> *


borracho party it is.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What up Del Toro Fam!!! Found This video of my car it is a different angle. Look At the scale real close let me know what you think it is right before the judge stands up.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57596508




Team DT


----------



## 559karlo

I SEEN 43'' WHAT U THINK IT HIT ????


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 9 2009, 08:39 AM~15310922
> *Still sounds like a borracho party to me.....What do you think Peter?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15311008
> *borracho party it is.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15311725
> *What up Del Toro Fam!!!  Found This video of my car it is a different angle. Look At the scale real close let me know what you think it is right before the judge stands up.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57596508
> <span style='font-family:Impact'>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>IT LOOK'S LIKE 44 INCHES BROTHA*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 9 2009, 08:15 AM~15310778
> *YUP.  DAMM EVEN AFTER I POSTED THAT PUSSYS STARTED TALKIN SHIT!!
> 
> SUP WIT U HOMIE...  TORO 1
> *



*JUST HERE SURVIVING BROTHA WUZ GOOD WITH YOU HOW'S THE SCO TREATING YA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 9 2009, 04:31 PM~15314871
> *:nono:
> *


denial is the first stage to acceptance eddie :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15315183
> *denial is the first stage to acceptance eddie :biggrin:
> *



LOL......


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 9 2009, 06:46 PM~15315277
> *LOL......
> *


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 9 2009, 05:30 PM~15314862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

car hop at sams burgers next saturday night... if any of you guys come out give me a pm. i live like a mile away and i have room and tools in case anyone needs anything...


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15316582
> *car hop at sams burgers next saturday night... if any of you guys come out give me a pm. i live like a mile away and i have room and tools in case anyone needs anything...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 10 2009, 05:48 PM~15321428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 is the body back on the frame?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 11 2009, 12:24 AM~15322494
> *:0 is the body back on the frame?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 10 2009, 09:26 PM~15322510
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up bro?


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## munozfamily

come get your money


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 13 2009, 07:57 PM~15348441
> *
> <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>X2</span>*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 14 2009, 08:33 AM~15352616
> *
> <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>X2</span>
> *


x3


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2009, 08:36 AM~15352632
> *x3
> *


X4


----------



## bigshod




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*10.50 for a chance to win an Adex or New Del Toro Bladder Steel tank kit shipped*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491588


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 14 2009, 11:37 PM~15362957
> *10.50 for a chance to win an Adex or New Del Toro Bladder Steel tank kit shipped
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491588
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vva_a8Bu8RE...player_embedded

*RUDY'S SIX TRE*


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqlO7qd_1j4

*Another Video of the SIX TRE*


----------



## 559karlo

WATCHA KEEBS DOING IT AT CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW. IN BAKERS! 
62" HOPE SINGLE PUMP! :thumbsup:
































[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

> WATCHA KEEBS DOING IT AT CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW. IN BAKERS!
> 62" HOPE SINGLE PUMP! :thumbsup:


[/quote]


*LOOKING GOOD KEEBS*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## az71monte

Pm a price for a whammy tank with rods


----------



## 559karlo

[/quote]


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Damn!!!!!! Looking Real Good!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited

aint even got a crazy rear lockup. i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

*LOOKING GOOD KEEBS*
[/quote]
x2


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Oct 18 2009, 09:45 PM~15397279
> *Pm a price for a whammy tank with rods
> *


steel whammy tank bladder kit is 350.00

steel whammy tank alone with rods 130.00


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

>


[/quote]

Damn keebs doing it big :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## 86 Limited

does del toro manufacture their own product? or do they sell showtime product? jus curious.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 20 2009, 04:45 PM~15415589
> *does del toro manufacture their own product? or do they sell showtime product? jus curious.
> *


BOTH we make our own Del Toro Bladder Pumps but we been selling Showtimes products for years and what we cant get from them I buy from other shops or have it made :biggrin:


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

>


[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD ,KEEBS :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 20 2009, 09:20 PM~15418501
> *BOTH we make our own Del Toro Bladder Pumps but we been selling Showtimes products for years and what we cant get from them I buy from other shops or have it made :biggrin:
> *


gotcha


----------



## Eddie-Money

LOOKING GOOD ,KEEBS :biggrin:
[/quote]

*what's up Big Serg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 559karlo

>


----------



## 559karlo

LOOKING GOOD ,KEEBS :biggrin:
[/quote]
WHAT UP SERG :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> *nice KEEBS*
> 
> :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15428676
> *nice KEEBS
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## nme1

> looking good keebs
Click to expand...


----------



## 86 Limited

good chit meng


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> :wave:
> [/b]


where have you been? i havnt seen you out all year?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> :wave:
> [/b]



*DAMN OSO YOU BEEN MIA FOR FOREVER BROTHA*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP GUYS I WAS STOLLING THUR MY OLDER PICS STREETLOW PICS THAT I HAVE, AND I'M GONNA POST UP SOME OLDER PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS HOPE YA ENJOY.  *


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*go*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Peter*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*go* :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*AND THE HOMIE PETER ON THE SWITCH'S OF HIS CUTTY :0 *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Eddie..........If all those pics don't get peter to put down his Tecate and pick up a wrench I don't know what will* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2009, 03:20 PM~15455494
> *Eddie..........If all those pics don't get peter to put down his Tecate and pick up a wrench I don't know what will  :0  :biggrin:
> *



*and he said he stopped drinking hummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2009, 11:55 PM~15452264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 24 2009, 02:20 PM~15455494
> *Eddie..........If all those pics don't get peter to put down his Tecate and pick up a wrench I don't know what will  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol shit sergio i was drinking tecates and something told to come on here to see what was happening. damn man memories.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 24 2009, 02:25 PM~15455510
> *and he said he stopped drinking hummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *


i fell off the wagon eddie u know us borrachos got to stick together


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2009, 11:03 PM~15452315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE HOMIE PETER ON THE SWITCH'S OF HIS CUTTY :0
> *


this gets the oil flowing thru your veins again


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Oct 23 2009, 10:59 PM~15452291-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2009, 11:00 PM~15452297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didnt even know these existed.that car was a big headache


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 24 2009, 06:15 PM~15456422
> *i fell off the wagon eddie u know us borrachos got to stick together
> *



:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 24 2009, 06:15 PM~15456422
> *i fell off the wagon eddie u know us borrachos got to stick together
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 24 2009, 09:37 PM~15457575
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Sup Boiler :wave: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 24 2009, 06:16 PM~15456425
> *this gets the oil flowing thru your veins again
> *



*So we gonna be seeing ya hit the switches again like back in the day's soon.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15457645
> *So we gonna be seeing ya hit the switches again like back in the day's soon.
> *


soon i 
| hope


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Upgrade to The Del Toro Bladder Tank Kit 300.00 for complete kit and Free Shipping for a limited time.*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Oct 23 2009, 01:55 PM~15447694-->
> 
> 
> 
> where have you been? i havnt seen you out all year?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Oct 23 2009, 07:03 PM~15450425
> *DAMN OSO YOU BEEN MIA FOR FOREVER BROTHA
> *



Yeah I know....I just been tryin to come up family! I`ve been slavin it in the garage gettin homies out on the road! I started a mini shop & I`m just testin the waters to see how it works out! So far I`ve done 4 frames & lifted 6 cars. Also done a lot of misc shit like suspension, battery racks...I also reinforced somebodies boat trailer. I`ve been really busy stackin my money! Heres a link to the latest frame wrap I did.....


62 Drop Imp


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> Yeah I know....I just been tryin to come up family! I`ve been slavin it in the garage gettin homies out on the road! I started a mini shop & I`m just testin the waters to see how it works out! So far I`ve done 4 frames & lifted 6 cars. Also done a lot of misc shit like suspension, battery racks...I also reinforced somebodies boat trailer.  I`ve been really busy stackin my money! Heres a link to the latest frame wrap I did.....
> 62 Drop Imp
> [/b]


Looking good Alan good to see your keeping busy :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 25 2009, 08:49 PM~15465305
> *Looking good Alan good to see your keeping busy :biggrin:
> *


Right on bro.....Really appreciate that!


----------



## 559karlo

_Del Toro Custom Hydraulics 



What up peeps _ :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 27 2009, 07:10 AM~15479794
> *Del Toro Custom Hydraulics
> What up peeps  :biggrin:
> *


whats up keebs


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 27 2009, 09:30 AM~15480464
> *whats up keebs
> *


just here chilln


----------



## 559karlo

_lol_


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 27 2009, 12:48 PM~15482764
> *lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 27 2009, 01:48 PM~15482764
> *lol</span>
> <img src=\'http://i35.tinypic.com/5vduu1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://upshizzle.com/gallery/albums/October_2008/Down.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://smages.com/i/6c/34/6c34ed8a7d1728cdf976f22621256edf.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





*<span style=\'color:red\'>DAMN THAT'S GANGSTA AZZ HELL :machinegun: *


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:

*HI EVERYONE LOL.....*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15499790
> *:h5:
> 
> HI EVERYONE LOL.....
> *


Wussup homie?!


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> Wussup homie?!
> [/b]



*WHAT'S UP BROTHA.*


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2009, 03:24 PM~15506949
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA.
> *


Not much bro...just cansado. I cleaned the fuck out of my garage & organized all my tools since I`m done with the 62 frame.
Just started working on the upper arms extending them & reinforcing them! Still got the lowers & lower trailing arms as well as the rear end!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2009, 04:24 PM~15506949
> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA.
> *





> Not much bro...just cansado. I cleaned the fuck out of my garage & organized all my tools since I`m done with the 62 frame.
> Just started working on the upper arms extending them & reinforcing them! Still got the lowers & lower trailing arms as well as the rear end!
> [/b]




:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 30 2009, 11:03 AM~15514586
> *:wave:
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*what's poppin Chris.*</span>


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 30 2009, 10:03 AM~15514586
> *:wave:
> *


Wussup homie?! Hows la vida treatin ya?


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

What's da best way to put air in da bladder, front up or down


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Nov 1 2009, 10:12 AM~15528426
> *What's da best way to put air in da bladder, front up or down
> *


front locked up. make sure you have enough oil in the pump and bleed the lines before charging your bladder.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 1 2009, 12:10 PM~15528684
> *front locked up. make sure you have enough oil in the pump and bleed the lines before charging your bladder.
> *



*what's poppin Mr. Peter :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 24 2009, 09:45 PM~15457629
> *Sup Boiler :wave:
> *


sup homie, how things at there


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 12:47 PM~15528869
> *sup homie, how things at there
> *



*just chillen relaxing on this Sunday getting ready for work manana.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 1 2009, 11:41 AM~15528834
> *what's poppin Mr. Peter :biggrin:
> *


nada eddie.how are things in san jose?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Anyone need a g body frame we did not build it bought it like this need work to be finished up but most of the hard work already done all 3/8 but front is reinforced light need gone asap or we can finish it up for some extra dough*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15517747
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>what's poppin Chris.</span>
> *


same shit, different day  



> Wussup homie?! Hows la vida treatin ya?
> [/b]


like shit  





































BUT OTHER THEN THAT, IM COOL............. :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 2 2009, 10:52 AM~15536996
> *nada eddie.how are things in san jose?
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*all is good real nice weather out here finally how are you doing in your new enviroment.*</span>


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 2 2009, 04:15 PM~15540692
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>all is good real nice weather out here finally how are you doing in your new enviroment.</span>
> *


everything is good so far


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15538433
> *Anyone need a g body frame we did not build it bought it like this need work to be finished up but most of the hard work already done all 3/8 but front is reinforced light need gone asap or we can finish it up for some extra dough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TTT 300*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 3 2009, 01:06 PM~15549373
> *TTT 300
> *


Damn wish you were closer!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 3 2009, 11:06 AM~15549373
> *TTT 300
> *


Lets Talk Buddy! :biggrin: Call me Sergio.


----------



## 86 Limited

300 bones for that frame? sounds damn good..


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Nov 4 2009, 04:05 PM~15563164-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn wish you were closer!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 05:45 PM~15564279
> *Lets Talk Buddy!  :biggrin: Call me Sergio.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gangstaburban95_@Nov 4 2009, 08:06 PM~15565856
> *300 bones for that frame? sounds damn good..
> *


somebody needs to jump on that frame.300 is cheap


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15566003
> *somebody needs to jump on that frame.300 is cheap
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Nov 5 2009, 04:05 PM~15573898
> *
> *


I called you today no answer :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup del toro family


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15578283
> *I called you today no answer :biggrin:
> *


I lost my voice i picked up that nasty flu thats going around and im trying to recoperate!


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 5 2009, 11:20 PM~15578283
> *I called you today no answer :biggrin:
> *


 Try texting... that paisa never picks up. :biggrin: 

Whats new Sergio?

Tony you feeling better yet?


----------



## pinche chico

THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$+Nov 6 2009, 07:43 AM~15580532-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wuzup del toro family
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waz up How's the hoppers coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 09:52 AM~15581693
> *I lost my voice i picked up that nasty flu thats going around and im trying to recoperate!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking of texting you too :biggrin: Hope you get better nthing a cuple shots of tequila can't sweat out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 09:57 AM~15581754
> *Try texting... that paisa never picks up. :biggrin:
> 
> Whats new Sergio?
> Tony you feeling better yet?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same O Same O how are things on your end ?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pinche chico_@Nov 6 2009, 10:01 AM~15581797
> *THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem thanks for your business


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 6 2009, 08:57 AM~15581754
> *Try texting... that paisa never picks up. :biggrin:
> 
> Whats new Sergio?
> 
> Tony you feeling better yet?
> *


Ya im feeling a lot better today! :thumbsup: Ya right now texting is the best way to get at me unless you want to figure out what im trying to say! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's happening DT Fam Bam.*


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15566003
> *somebody needs to jump on that frame.300 is cheap
> *


whats up Peter, jump on that frame dont you need one, lets get it roling.


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15599759
> *what's happening DT Fam Bam.
> *


whats up Eddie,get this guys going, good wook! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@Nov 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15603489
> *whats up Peter, jump on that frame dont you need one, lets get it roling.
> *


i'm not sure which way to go.i'm stuck in neutral right now.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@Nov 8 2009, 10:26 PM~15603518
> *whats up Eddie,get this guys going, good wook! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bluburban

how much for the 2'' block with the 3/4" port and a big bore 11 maz pumphead.


----------



## bluburban

how much for the 2'' block with the 3/4" port and a big bore 11 maz pumphead.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Nov 9 2009, 07:35 PM~15613493
> *how much for the 2'' block with the 3/4" port and a big bore 11 maz pumphead.
> *


3/4 steel block 130
Bored Marz #11 150
Shipping 15.00

Total 295.00


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 6 2009, 11:51 AM~15582975
> *Waz up How's the hoppers coming along
> *


It getting there send me a email adrres I try to send u some clips and c what u think


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by NME1;139826_@~
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

hops nice.


----------



## 86 Limited

very nice. looks like mid 70s low 80s


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Let me know if u got them clips


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 04:21 PM~15624064
> *very nice. looks like mid 70s low 80s
> *


*TORO 63 hit's in the mid 90 at Nor Cal King of the Street the car hit 95*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Team DT Texas BAD BOYS from Dallas*


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 10 2009, 07:36 PM~15626729
> *TORO 63 hit's in the mid 90 at Nor Cal King of the Street the car hit 95</span>*
> [/b]


 my bad pimp. respectable guess tho :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 08:55 PM~15627749
> *my bad pimp. respectable guess tho :roflmao:
> *



*it's all good brotha, how's all is Florida :thumbsup: *


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 10 2009, 08:57 PM~15627780
> *it's all good brotha, how's all is Florida  :thumbsup:
> *


things are koo out here. just cant wait to get back to cali in march :uh: sac town here i come  no ****..


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 86 Limited

looks like its gunna be a good show


----------



## nme1

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## lil watcha

that videos bad of the 3 hopin in its prime


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Nov 12 2009, 11:32 PM~15652343
> *that videos bad of the 3 hopin in its prime
> *


Yup looking good reppin the Bay Area :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TEAM DT TEXAS*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ttt*


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup D T family


----------



## 86 Limited

im startin to like del toro more n more. no ****


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15685028
> *im startin to like del toro more n more. no ****
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

_WHAT UP FELLAS_ :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 17 2009, 08:38 PM~15697180
> *Orale!!!!!!!!!!! KEEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: *


----------



## nme1

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 17 2009, 09:18 PM~15697791
> *what cars are busting out next year???? *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 20 2009, 07:14 PM~15731393
> *Don't know yet Keebs I'm trying to push some unit's out so will have more Del Toro equipped car out this coming year. :biggrin: *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 21 2009, 03:10 PM~15738971
> *cool if every thing works out i will have my 62 out by the mid or end of the year
> cant wait till it's done </span>*


----------



## cutty boi

any christmas sales... :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Nov 21 2009, 05:54 PM~15739846
> *any christmas sales... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 19 2009, 12:35 PM~15715476
> *what's that Peter damn thank god I don't drink :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*THE TEXAS BOYS PUTTING IT DOWN THIS WEEKEND.*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## switches4life

thats right, DEL TORO PUMPS WORKING!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*<span style=\'color:red\'>1ST PLACE SINGLE PUMP 58"</span>*


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15754410
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>1ST PLACE SINGLE PUMP 58"</span>
> *


these guys are putting it down


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Nov 21 2009, 05:54 PM~15739846
> *any christmas sales... :biggrin:
> *



*Yes there will be, It'll be posted soon :0 *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.

DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.

DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00 

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP 1000.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00 

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00

ADEX REG DUTY 350.00

300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*I WANNA WISH MY DEL TORO FAM A *


----------



## southsiderider

DEL TORO HYDRALIICS # 1 IN MY BOOK :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

DO YOU HAVE REGULAR PUMPS, IF SO HOW MUCH?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 25 2009, 08:34 PM~15783548
> *DO YOU HAVE REGULAR PUMPS, IF SO HOW MUCH?
> *



*CHECK YOUR PM :biggrin: *


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup del toro family happy thanksgiven to all of u


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HAPPY THANKSGIVING SERGIO!.....


----------



## 559karlo

_HAPPY THANKSGIVING TORO FAM _


----------



## switches4life

EVERYONE HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING, DEL TORO FAM


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING, PETER,LIL SERG,BOLIER,KEEBS,NELSON,OSO, BAD BOYS, AND LOCO CREATIONS, AND ALL THE OTHER DEL TORO NOT MENTIONED MUCH LOVE FROM MY FAM TO YOURS AND DON'T DO NOTHING I WOULDN'T DO!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

WILL DEL TOROS BE OPEN FRIDAY THE 27TH?


----------



## 68niou1

HAVE A SAFE THANKSGIVING FAM


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 27 2009, 12:18 AM~15795522
> *WILL DEL TOROS BE OPEN FRIDAY THE 27TH?
> *



*Check your PM*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

looking to lift my front right now ..SO HOW MUCH ..JUST PM ME..WILL PIC UP


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 27 2009, 05:43 AM~15796172
> *looking to lift my front right now ..SO HOW MUCH ..JUST PM ME..WILL PIC UP
> *



*PM SENT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

sup everyone thanks and happy late thanksgiving who's eating leftovers


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 27 2009, 04:39 PM~15799494
> *sup everyone thanks and happy late thanksgiving who's eating leftovers
> *



*ME :cheesy: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Boiler Double Pump Del Toro Bladder equipped Cutty in Houstone, TX over the weekend, taking 1st Place.*


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 27 2009, 06:20 PM~15800869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:blue'>LOCOS TAKING OVER HOUSTON!!! *


----------



## switches4life

my del toro bladders are definetly working, 
will move the rear axle just a lil more back so the car can be on high 90s, maybe a little more :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 07:33 PM~15801535
> *my del toro bladders are definetly working,
> will move the rear axle just a lil more back so the car can be on high 90s, maybe a little more :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE OVER THERE SO WE CAN MAKE SOMETHING BIG HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:  HAVE THE BEERS READY WUEY


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 27 2009, 09:01 PM~15801768
> *I'LL BE OVER THERE SO WE CAN MAKE SOMETHING BIG HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:    HAVE THE BEERS READY WUEY
> *



*LOL...... :roflmao: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*EDDIE 2-1 AGUILAS *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15807949
> *EDDIE 2-1 AGUILAS
> *



:uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 28 2009, 06:59 PM~15807949
> *THIS IS SERGIO AFTER THE GAME :tears: </span>*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## flojack808

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 24 2009, 12:18 AM~15763609
> *HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP  1000.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00
> 
> ADEX REG DUTY 350.00
> 
> 300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00
> *


 hey del toro how much for an del toro piston pump only and shipped to honolulu,hawaii lmk


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801535
> *my del toro bladders are definetly working,
> will move the rear axle just a lil more back so the car can be on high 90s, maybe a little more :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15801535
> *my del toro bladders are definetly working,
> will move the rear axle just a lil more back so the car can be on high 90s, maybe a little more :biggrin:
> *


_hell ya keep that shit up  _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 29 2009, 02:03 PM~15813377
> *WHAT'S UP KEEBS HOW ALL WITH YOU FAM.*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2009, 10:20 PM~15817920
> *
> *


that car is working  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by flojack808_@Nov 29 2009, 05:24 AM~15811340
> *hey del toro how much for an del toro piston pump only and shipped to honolulu,hawaii lmk
> *



*PM SENT*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2009, 02:15 PM~15813465
> *cool every thing good and yours ?
> 
> just waiting to get x-mas out the way and work on the 62  *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Nov 28 2009, 05:59 PM~15807949-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SERGIO AFTER THE GAME :tears: </span>[/b]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Nov 28 2009, 07:11 PM~15808594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys watch soccer?


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 24 2009, 12:18 AM~15763609
> *HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP  1000.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00
> 
> ADEX REG DUTY 350.00
> 
> 300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00
> *


i need one del toro bladder ready to bolt on kit, 
we working on a single pump


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2009, 12:06 PM~15822435
> *i need one del toro bladder ready to bolt on kit,
> we working on a single pump
> *



*<span style=\'color:green\'>MESSAGE SENT BY LIL SERG.**</span>*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 30 2009, 10:31 AM~15821536
> *you guys watch soccer?
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ANYONE COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW AT JAMES LICK HIGH SCHOOL THIS WEEKEND IN EAST SAN JO.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 1 2009, 10:56 PM~15841154
> *ANYONE COMING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW AT JAMES LICK HIGH SCHOOL THIS WEEKEND IN EAST SAN JO.
> *


it looks like rain :angry:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 30 2009, 09:14 PM~15827969
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>MESSAGE SENT BY LIL SERG.</span>
> *


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2009, 11:06 AM~15822435
> *i need one del toro bladder ready to bolt on kit,
> we working on a single pump
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2009, 12:54 PM~15846859
> *
> *


*THEY SAID IT WAS GONNA BE PARTLY CLOUDY AND NO RAIN.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.

DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.

DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00 

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP 1000.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00 

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00

ADEX REG DUTY 350.00

300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00*


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> *HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP 1000.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00
> 
> ADEX REG DUTY 350.00
> 
> 300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00*
> 
> *WHAT ARE THE PRICES FOR TEAM DEL TORO?*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 3 2009, 09:37 PM~15865606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's tight Do U Have Them In 5x?


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15860314
> *HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00
> 
> DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP  1000.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00
> 
> DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00
> 
> 2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00
> 
> ADEX REG DUTY 350.00
> 
> 300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00
> *


some good deals there :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*OFF TO THE STREETLOW SHOW IN A COUPLE OF HOURS.*


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2009, 08:47 AM~15887186
> *OFF TO THE STREETLOW SHOW IN A COUPLE OF HOURS.
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*AT THE JAMES LICK SHOW IN EAST SAN JOSE,CALIFAS SINGLE PUMP 77 INCHES.*


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2009, 04:51 PM~15890616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE JAMES LICK SHOW IN EAST SAN JOSE,CALIFAS SINGLE PUMP 77 INCHES.
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2009, 04:51 PM~15890616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE JAMES LICK SHOW IN EAST SAN JOSE,CALIFAS SINGLE PUMP 77 INCHES.
> *


single pump :0 :0   looking real good


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SHOW WAS NICE IT WAS JUST FUCKIN COLD IN THE HIGH 40'S WITH CHILLY WIND BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD HAD A GOOD TIME WITH RUDY AND ADAM.*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15893326
> *SHOW WAS NICE IT WAS JUST FUCKIN COLD IN THE HIGH 40'S WITH CHILLY WIND BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD HAD A GOOD TIME WITH RUDY AND ADAM.
> *


Dam y didn't u tell me I would id went


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 7 2009, 06:10 PM~15903852
> *Dam y didn't u tell me I would id went
> *



*IT WAS KINDA HARD WITH THE WEATHER ALL CRAZY OUT HERE WE DIDN'T THINK THE SHOW WAS GONNA GO ON UNTIL 3 DAYS BEFORE THE FORECAST SAID PARTLY CLOUDLY AND COLD.*


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HEY SERGIO, BILL AND I STARTED OUR OWN CLUB SO THOUGHT I STOP BY AND SHOW THE PLAQUE...


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 7 2009, 10:24 PM~15907759
> *IT WAS KINDA HARD WITH THE WEATHER ALL CRAZY OUT HERE WE DIDN'T THINK THE SHOW WAS GONNA GO ON UNTIL 3 DAYS BEFORE THE FORECAST SAID PARTLY CLOUDLY AND COLD.
> *


It's cool maybe next time


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:08 AM~15911161
> *HEY SERGIO, BILL AND I STARTED OUR OWN CLUB SO THOUGHT I STOP BY AND SHOW THE PLAQUE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good


----------



## eriks66

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9303120
> *here is the steel 3/4" port block with the bored out DEL TORO marzocchi plus
> 
> Steel Block 3/4 " port  $140.00 shipped in the U.S
> 
> Marzocchi Plus bored out for more pressure + flow $150.00 shipped in the U.S
> 
> both for $290.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hay bro what kind pumphead yall have ?marzocchi plus/ the new 1 or the old 1s?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Dec 8 2009, 11:20 AM~15912327
> *hay bro what kind pumphead yall have ?marzocchi plus/ the new 1 or the old 1s?
> *


Only new ones


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup sergio how is everything ur way


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Dec 8 2009, 09:08 AM~15911161
> *HEY SERGIO, BILL AND I STARTED OUR OWN CLUB SO THOUGHT I STOP BY AND SHOW THE PLAQUE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*real nice plaque*


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15916578
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>SUP EDDIE?
> 
> :wave:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Dec 9 2009, 06:25 AM~15922526
> *Sup Brotha</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 8 2009, 11:07 AM~15912159
> *Looks Good
> *



THANK YOU SERGIO... HOWS EVERYTHING OUT THERE?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 8 2009, 11:02 AM~15912760
> *Only new ones
> *


IM HITTING YOU UP IN THE MORNING I NEED A GOOD PRICE ON A COMPLEATE BLADDER PUMP FOR A SINGLE PUMP HOPPER!!!  THE FAMILY IS GROWING.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

got mine  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15945378
> *IM HITTING YOU UP IN THE MORNING I NEED A GOOD PRICE ON A COMPLEATE BLADDER PUMP FOR A SINGLE PUMP HOPPER!!!   THE FAMILY IS GROWING.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2009, 03:04 AM~15945904
> *got mine   :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Dec 8 2009, 05:17 PM~15916086
> *wuzup sergio how is everything ur way
> *


Was Happening?...Nice Pic


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15945378
> *IM HITTING YOU UP IN THE MORNING I NEED A GOOD PRICE ON A COMPLEATE BLADDER PUMP FOR A SINGLE PUMP HOPPER!!!   THE FAMILY IS GROWING.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Coo... Hit me up whenever


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15945378
> *IM HITTING YOU UP IN THE MORNING I NEED A GOOD PRICE ON A COMPLEATE BLADDER PUMP FOR A SINGLE PUMP HOPPER!!!   THE FAMILY IS GROWING.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup everyone you guy's getting ready for the holiday's I can taste those tamales already :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2009, 10:18 PM~15973292
> *Sup everyone you guy's getting ready for the holiday's I can taste those tamales already :biggrin:
> *



*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TAMALES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :worship:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2009, 10:18 PM~15973292
> *Sup everyone you guy's getting ready for the holiday's I can taste those tamales already :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2009, 10:32 PM~15973548
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TAMALES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *


Who cutty is that in your avitar ?


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 14 2009, 12:35 PM~15977800
> *Who cutty is that in your avitar ?
> *


X2


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 14 2009, 12:35 PM~15977800
> *Who cutty is that in your avitar ?
> *












*you mean this one*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2009, 06:40 PM~15981184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that one  :biggrin:*


----------



## 559karlo

_4 SALE
just a few pics. the car is a single 10 batts and does 63''on the stick with a few adjustments could pull a lil more _


----------



## 86 Limited

v6 or 8? stress points or frame wrap?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 14 2009, 09:22 PM~15983102
> *why you selling the hopper is it for fixing the 62*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2009, 06:40 PM~15981184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car did belong to West Coast Hopper from Yuma, AZ now the car is somewhere in Colorado the car was Del Toro powered I always liked the car.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15983222
> *why you selling the hopper is it for fixing the 62
> *


Yeah I need to finish that 62 already to long of a build and
keep getting side tracked on the Monte


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.

DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.

DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00 

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP 1000.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00 

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00

ADEX REG DUTY 350.00

300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 15.00*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Dec 15 2009, 07:15 AM~15986484
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: what's happening?


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15983264
> *The car did belong to West Coast Hopper from Yuma, AZ now the car is somewhere in Colorado the car was Del Toro powered I always liked the car.
> *


CLEAN HOPPER


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1

:wave: whats happening everyone?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*here just got out of work*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Boiler representin' Del Toro Team Texas @ the Rollerz Only Gulf Coast toy drive & hittin' 82''


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 05:10 PM~16039739
> *Boiler representin' Del Toro Team Texas @ the Rollerz Only Gulf Coast toy drive & hittin'  82''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


82'' aint cuting it, will definetly going for more


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Gotta like the shit lol....*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Here's the vid Eddie$Money


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2009, 06:52 PM~16040548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the car was working better, but thats not a problem, you know how is this game, got to work the bugs out


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16042454
> *Here's the vid Eddie$Money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant see it


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 11:20 PM~16042466
> *cant see it
> *


It's cause some people get _"berthurt" _watching it! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 09:22 PM~16042481
> *It's cause some people get "berthurt" watching it!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dnt worrie about them fools, they always get butthurt, make it to be seen


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

were was the hop at


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 20 2009, 11:28 PM~16042532
> *were was the hop at
> *


The Rollerz Only (Gulf Coast) toy drive


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 20 2009, 09:28 PM~16042532
> *were was the hop at
> *


 :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 09:29 PM~16042540
> *The Rollerz Only (Gulf Coast) toy drive
> *


any vids of the hop


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 20 2009, 11:30 PM~16042550
> *any vids of the hop
> *


Houston topic


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16042454
> *Here's the vid Eddie$Money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*thanks brotha * :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 08:20 PM~16042454
> *Here's the vid Eddie$Money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 04:10 PM~16039739
> *Boiler representin' Del Toro Team Texas @ the Rollerz Only Gulf Coast toy drive & hittin'  82''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 559karlo

_whats crackin fellas_


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 PM~16042457
> *the car was working better, but thats not a problem, you know how is this game, got to work the bugs out
> *


just a bad battery :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Dec 20 2009, 08:52 PM~16040548-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 11:20 PM~16042457
> *the car was working better, but thats not a problem, you know how is this game, got to work the bugs out
> *



with a Del Toro bladder in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 21 2009, 05:17 PM~16050555
> *TTT
> *


whats up eddie no bites on the ride so i guess it's getting a candy and some interior f??k it.
:0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 21 2009, 06:13 PM~16051085
> *whats up eddie no bites on the ride so i guess it's getting a candy and some interior f??k it.
> :0  :0
> *



*just keep trying give it until the end of Christmas, just keep it to the top.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 21 2009, 05:47 PM~16050853
> *with a Del Toro bladder in the trunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 21 2009, 04:47 PM~16050853
> *with a Del Toro bladder in the trunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 10:20 PM~16042454
> *Here's the vid Eddie$Money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Itz workin'!!! The cutty is sick!!!


----------



## OVERTIME

That cutlass is hella nice very clean and smacking bumper too


----------



## switches4life

thanks for the props homies, :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Merry Christmas to all my DEL TORO FAM GOD BLESS EVERYONE *


----------



## nme1

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE DEL TORO FAMILY. BE SAFE EVERYONE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 24 2009, 09:39 AM~16077282
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>AND DON'T OVER DUE IT ON THE EGGNOG PETER</span> :biggrin: :barf: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 24 2009, 08:40 AM~16076711
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>Merry Christmas to all the Del Toro Fam And future Del Toro Fam :biggrin:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 24 2009, 09:54 AM~16077483
> *Merry Christmas to all the Del Toro Fam And future Del Toro Fam :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

merry christmas to the DT fam and everybody on lil. Dont forget the show at the Q casino is still on in april near yuma az,on behalf of myself and brothers at CORONADO CUSTOMS happy holidays and drive safe.


----------



## switches4life

Have a Merry Chistmas homies


----------



## hoppers4life

MERRY X-MAS TO EVRYONE!!
FROM THE HOUSTON TEXAS FAMILY


----------



## 559karlo

_MERRY X-MAS TORO FAM HOPE EVERY ONE GETS WHAT THEY WANT :biggrin:_


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 25 2009, 03:59 PM~16088825
> *MERRY X-MAS TORO FAM HOPE EVERY ONE GETS WHAT THEY WANT :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 559karlo

:uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 26 2009, 11:42 PM~16099045
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 26 2009, 05:32 PM~16096250
> *:nosad:
> *


you must of been bad eddie


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 28 2009, 06:16 PM~16114197
> *you must of been bad eddie
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 28 2009, 06:16 PM~16114197
> *you must of been bad eddie
> *



*YEAH MY WIFE SAID I WAS BAD THE LAST 2 MONTHS OF THE YEAR GO FIGURE  *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 06:21 PM~16114265
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



*Sup Boiler, what's popping in Houstone and San Anto. I'm headed to San Antonio in March*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 21 2009, 06:47 PM~16050853
> *with a Del Toro bladder in the trunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO THOSE THINGS WORK COMPARED TO A PISTON!!!??????


----------



## 68niou1

yup del toro powered super unleaded please :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 28 2009, 08:23 PM~16115709
> *Sup Boiler, what's popping in Houstone and San Anto. I'm headed to San Antonio in March
> *


orale , thats gona be cool homie, we ll be around


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 31 2009, 10:54 AM~16144828
> *TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## cutty boi

i got my pump in..cant wait to get it back from chrome so i can try it :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Jan 2 2010, 10:51 PM~16166554
> *i got my pump in..cant wait to get it back from chrome so i can try it :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic

Putting the DEL TORO crew on top. HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.

DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.

DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00 

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP 1000.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00 

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00

ADEX REG DUTY 350.00

300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 12.00*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16174481
> *Putting the DEL TORO crew on top. HAPPY NEW YEAR  :wave:
> *


Wsup any update pics of the caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT New Shirts in Mens T's And Ladies Tank Tops Pics Soon 20.00 Ea Shipped all sizes*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2010, 04:35 PM~16238235
> *TTT New Shirts in Mens T's And Ladies Tank Tops Pics Soon 20.00 Ea Shipped all sizes
> *


Post a pic serg


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 9 2010, 06:52 PM~16239451
> *Post a pic serg
> *



*<span style=\'colorurple\'>YEAH WHAT KEEBS SAID*</span>


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 9 2010, 06:52 PM~16239451
> *Post a pic serg
> *



*WHAT'S UP KEEBS HOW'VE YOU BEEN.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 9 2010, 06:54 PM~16239482
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>YEAH WHAT KEEBS SAID</span>
> *


What's going on ? 
Have you seen the shirts yet ?
What's going on in the yay area :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 9 2010, 07:06 PM~16239608
> *What's going on ?
> Have you seen the shirts yet ?
> What's going on in the yay area  :biggrin:
> *



*<span style=\'colorrange\'>Nuttin homie just here relaxing, I haven't seen the shirt's yet but I heard of them, as for stuff here in the Bay nothing solid just small club get togethers Streetlow haven't put there calender up yet I'll holla at you if anything pops off maybe you can make a trip out here.</span>*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 9 2010, 07:28 PM~16239821
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>Nuttin homie just here relaxing, I haven't seen the shirt's yet but I heard of them, as for stuff here in the Bay nothing solid just small club get togethers Streetlow haven't put there calender up yet I'll holla at you if anything pops off maybe you can make a trip out here.</span>
> *


Fo sho !!!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2010, 03:35 PM~16238235
> *TTT New Shirts in Mens T's And Ladies Tank Tops Pics Soon 20.00 Ea Shipped all sizes
> *


where's my shirt dammit?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 9 2010, 06:28 PM~16239821
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>Nuttin homie just here relaxing, I haven't seen the shirt's yet but I heard of them, as for stuff here in the Bay nothing solid just small club get togethers Streetlow haven't put there calender up yet I'll holla at you if anything pops off maybe you can make a trip out here.</span>
> *


i seen the shirts :biggrin: but i'm


----------



## 68niou1

MANNNN I TOLD RUDY WE SHOULDA GONE TO MAJESTICS!!!



FUCK IT''


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 11 2010, 03:54 PM~16257838
> *MANNNN I TOLD RUDY WE SHOULDA GONE TO MAJESTICS!!!
> FUCK IT''
> *


i did too even offered to tow the car


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2010, 04:31 PM~16257568
> *i seen the shirts  :biggrin: but i'm
> *



:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 11 2010, 04:54 PM~16257838
> *MANNNN I TOLD RUDY WE SHOULDA GONE TO MAJESTICS!!!
> FUCK IT''
> *



*MAN, I GONNA PLAN MY TRIP FOR 2011 OUT THERE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2010, 05:00 PM~16257910
> *i did too even offered to tow the car
> *



:0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 11 2010, 04:02 PM~16257935
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


dont be mad eddie for $40 i'll sell u mine when i get it


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2010, 05:04 PM~16257971
> *dont be mad eddie for $40 i'll sell u mine when i get it
> *



 LOL...

*WHAT'S POPPIN PETER HOW HAVE YOU BEEN.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 11 2010, 04:08 PM~16258024
> * LOL...
> 
> WHAT'S POPPIN PETER HOW HAVE YOU BEEN.
> *


i've been good finally going to start working again tomorrow. you need to order your shirt, i had mine on saturday and i forgot it at sergios house now i have to wait for the mail  :angry: :twak:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 11 2010, 05:32 PM~16258266
> *i've been good finally going to start working again tomorrow. you need to order your shirt, i had mine on saturday and i forgot it at sergios house now i have to wait for the mail   :angry:  :twak:
> *



*I ORDERED MINE ALL READY JUST GOTTA WAIT FOR IT IN THE MAIL.*


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 9 2010, 05:18 PM~16238117
> *Wsup any update pics of the caddy? :biggrin:
> *


Nope had a horrible 2009.  waiting on my income tax to get her painted.


----------



## 559karlo

Serg pm me a pic of the shirts


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## jazzy64

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 12 2010, 06:34 PM~16270307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice miss the good old days smashin at every show with that car


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Its a cell phone pic so it is not that clear. You get the picture though :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16273609
> *Its a cell phone pic so it is not that clear. You get the picture though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16273609
> *Its a cell phone pic so it is not that clear. You get the picture though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :scrutinize: :rant:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16273609
> *Its a cell phone pic so it is not that clear. You get the picture though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the way he is hitting the switch :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## switches4life

TTT TTT TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT LOCOS*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 15 2010, 06:06 PM~16304047
> *TTMFT LOCOS
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 15 2010, 06:15 PM~16304106
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 15 2010, 07:34 PM~16304728
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up peeps !
Who has a set of mach 3's from ph 
:biggrin: I need a set lmk


----------



## Eddie-Money

:h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 17 2010, 08:53 PM~16320979
> *:biggrin:
> *



*whatcha been up too Keebs*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 17 2010, 08:54 PM~16321004
> *whatcha been up too Keebs
> *


Just here trying to get this car streetable to ride for this next year 
And you?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 17 2010, 09:03 PM~16321139
> *Just here trying to get this car streetable to ride for this next year
> And you?
> *



*nothing just here working this crazy ass rain is a pain in the ass.*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 19 2010, 06:39 PM~16343900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16366616
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :nono: :buttkick:  :buttkick:  hno:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:  :drama:  :run:
> *


 :0


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 19 2010, 06:39 PM~16343900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






















we stay ready !!!!!!!!!come get some !!fresno !!!!!on the ruler!!!!! :yes: :yes: :drama:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Dec 6 2009, 03:51 PM~15890616-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AT THE JAMES LICK SHOW IN EAST SAN JOSE,CALIFAS SINGLE PUMP 77 INCHES.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice looking car, but didn't you get beat by this one^ already? :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-straight clownin_@Jan 21 2010, 03:14 PM~16366682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we stay ready !!!!!!!!!come get some !!fresno !!!!!on the ruler!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 06:04 PM~16367878
> *nice looking car, but didn't you get beat by this one^ already? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 07:04 PM~16367878
> *nice looking car, but didn't you get beat by this one^ already? :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 06:04 PM~16367878
> *nice looking car, but didn't you get beat by this one^ already? :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: all im saying is cheaters....youll get yours....


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 21 2010, 07:19 PM~16368790
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: all im saying is cheaters....youll get yours....
> *


Is that the day they got our inches mixed up?? :biggrin: :biggrin: more like you hit 74


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2009, 04:51 PM~15890616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE JAMES LICK SHOW IN EAST SAN JOSE,CALIFAS SINGLE PUMP 77 INCHES.
> *


isnt this the car with the hiddnnn pump in the dash board .... :wow: :wow:


----------



## 559karlo

O SNAP!
:0 :ninja: :ninja: :yes:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 21 2010, 06:19 PM~16368790
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: all im saying is cheaters....youll get yours....
> *


i asked you before, how did you get cheated?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 21 2010, 06:45 PM~16369110
> *isnt this the car with the hiddnnn pump in the dash board .... :wow:  :wow:
> *


you can look for any hidden pumps you want. dont be sore because you lost :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 10:30 PM~16371517
> *i asked you before, how did you get cheated?
> *



*ITS BLAH BLAH BLAH PETER!!!! IT WAS A NUETRAL SITE AND THE GENTE ON THE STICKS WERE FROM THE SACRA AREA THEY DIDN'T FAVOR NO ONE THEY GOT BEAT, THEY NEED TO SUCK IT UP.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16371603
> *ITS BLAH BLAH BLAH PETER!!!! IT WAS A NUETRAL SITE AND THE GENTE ON THE STICKS WERE FROM THE SACRA AREA THEY DIDN'T FAVOR NO ONE THEY GOT BEAT, THEY NEED TO SUCK IT UP.
> *


some people cant take a loss,they need every excuse they can think of.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 10:41 PM~16371651
> *some people cant take a loss,they need every excuse they can think of.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 10:30 PM~16371517
> *i asked you before, how did you get cheated?
> *



*THEY'LL NEVER SAY.*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 21 2010, 07:19 PM~16368790
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: all im saying is cheaters....youll get yours....
> *





YOU EVEN HAD A SECOND TRY!!!! WHAT THE FUCK YOU CRYIN ABOUT!!!



HES MORE THAN READY FOR YOU PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16372453
> *YOU EVEN HAD A SECOND TRY!!!!  WHAT THE FUCK YOU CRYIN ABOUT!!!
> HES MORE THAN READY FOR YOU PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16372453
> *YOU EVEN HAD A SECOND TRY!!!!  WHAT THE FUCK YOU CRYIN ABOUT!!!
> HES MORE THAN READY FOR YOU PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS
> *


and still crying after two chances :tears: :tears: :tears: :uh:


----------



## NICE DREAMS

ttt for Del Toro... what up Sergio


----------



## 559karlo

Shit is getting thick :wow:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 08:22 AM~16374366
> *and still crying after two chances :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :uh:
> *


it sounds like you were doing all the crying..the bumper is 1/2 inch to high on one side ..you were on my bumper like a fly on shit..and you werent the judge .......plus how you going to drop down from a raddical single to a street single .... sounds like bull shit to me pull it up ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy64

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 08:22 AM~16374366
> *and still crying after two chances :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :uh:
> *


you might have to take your car out of retirement fat ass. its nice to see people cry. del toro to the top bladders always full :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16375072
> *Shit is getting thick :wow:
> *


it just started were going down the list you know..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by jazzy64_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16375544
> *you might have to take your car out of retirement fat ass. its nice to see people cry. del toro to the top bladders always full  :biggrin:
> *


more like a bladder problem.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16372453
> *YOU EVEN HAD A SECOND TRY!!!!  WHAT THE FUCK YOU CRYIN ABOUT!!!
> HES MORE THAN READY FOR YOU PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS
> *


we ready right know and after i break him off you could get broke off to..line it up...boys..... :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy64

i dont know but you might wanna start at the bottom and work your way up


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 21 2010, 10:37 PM~16371603
> *ITS BLAH BLAH BLAH PETER!!!! IT WAS A NUETRAL SITE AND THE GENTE ON THE STICKS WERE FROM THE SACRA AREA THEY DIDN'T FAVOR NO ONE THEY GOT BEAT, THEY NEED TO SUCK IT UP.
> *


yeah right del choro was the one acting like he was the judge... :wow: why was he so worried about our car....thats a judges job if im right...


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by jazzy64_@Jan 22 2010, 11:04 AM~16375587
> *i dont know  but you might wanna start at the bottom and work your way up
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: we already did with del choro..at the bottom is right.. :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by jazzy64_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16375544
> *you might have to take your car out of retirement fat ass. its nice to see people cry. del toro to the top bladders always full  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 11:13 AM~16375659
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin: we already did with del choro..at the bottom is right.. :biggrin:
> *





WHY DONT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP, AND LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING......


AND AFTER WE WIN....



ABSOLUTELY NO FUCKING CRYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GOT IT


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 11:41 AM~16375950
> *WHY DONT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP, AND LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING......
> AND AFTER WE WIN....
> ABSOLUTELY NO FUCKING CRYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GOT IT
> *


it sounds like your all on his nuts.....WHY DONT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP...and pull your own shit up... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: straight clownin, nme1 :biggrin: :biggrin: so when are you ready...


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 12:09 PM~16376182
> *it sounds like
> EVEN YOU!!!!!!!!! THATS WHY ON ON HERE BRING IT TO THE TOP!!! HAAHAHAHAHAAA*


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:11 PM~16376196
> *
> EVEN YOU!!!!!!!!!  THATS WHY ON ON HERE BRING IT TO THE TOP!!! HAAHAHAHAHAAA
> *


ttt ttt its nothin.... :biggrin: :biggrin: if you need help here it is tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16376193
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: straight clownin, nme1 :biggrin:  :biggrin: so when are you ready...
> *


you're barking up the wrong tree,but if its my car you want you got it.just no lil kid crying i can take a loss when i lose.once again i ask how did you get cheated in sacramento?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 21 2010, 06:04 PM~16367878
> *nice looking car, but didn't you get beat by this one^ already? :0
> *


77inches is all you got for a shop car dam that's sad!!!!!that a lead bucket!!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 11:17 AM~16376248
> *77inches is all you got for a shop car dam that's sad!!!!!that  a lead bucket!!!
> *


you want to talk about lead check your homies car, it floats not hops :wow:


----------



## nme1

you get two wins out of your area and u think your the shit in this game


----------



## 68niou1

DAMMMM HOMIE.... YOU SHOULD CHANGE UR NAME TO *STRAIGHT CRYING!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:16 PM~16376242
> *you're barking up the wrong tree,but if its my car you want you got it.just no lil kid crying i can take a loss when i lose.once again i ask how did you get cheated in sacramento?
> *


he's going to get stuck !!!! :roflmao: :yes: :yes: by the way who is this guy deltoro he must stay in his home town bcuz never seen him out !!!!!!!!i didnt see him in LA or LV playing with the big boyz!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:22 PM~16376301
> *DAMMMM HOMIE.... YOU SHOULD CHANGE UR NAME TO STRAIGHT CRYING!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


you should pull up


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:23 PM~16376310
> *he's going to get stuck !!!! :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes: by the way  who is this guy  deltoro he must stay in his home town bcuz never seen him out !!!!!!!!i didnt see him in LA or LV playing with the big boy!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



UN LIKE YOU, HE HAS A LIFE WICH INCLUDES A WIFE AND KIDS... THAT ARE HES BY THE WAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16376283
> *you get two wins out of your area and u think your the shit in this game
> *


get out of your area!!!!!!


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:16 PM~16376242
> *you're barking up the wrong tree,but if its my car you want you got it.just no lil kid crying i can take a loss when i lose.once again i ask how did you get cheated in sacramento?
> *


barking up the wrong tree :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lets do this you tell me since we stay ready.....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:24 PM~16376321
> *UN LIKE YOU, HE HAS A LIFE WICH INCLUDES A WIFE AND KIDS... THAT ARE HES BY THE WAY....    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:23 PM~16376310
> *he's going to get stuck !!!! :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes: by the way  who is this guy  deltoro he must stay in his home town bcuz never seen him out !!!!!!!!i didnt see him in LA or LV playing with the big boyz!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



L.A SO STRAIGHT CLOWNING IS THE BIG BOY I GUESS RIGHT????


BIG BOYS DONT CRY HOMIE!!!


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:22 PM~16376301
> *DAMMMM HOMIE.... YOU SHOULD CHANGE UR NAME TO STRAIGHT CRYING!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


you should change your name to i suck del toros dick.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 11:23 AM~16376310
> *he's going to get stuck !!!! :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes: by the way  who is this guy  deltoro he must stay in his home town bcuz never seen him out !!!!!!!!i didnt see him in LA or LV playing with the big boyz!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this del toro guy must mean something to you since your so concerned. your still hurting over a loss six months ago?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:19 PM~16376267
> *you want to talk about lead check your homies car, it floats not hops :wow:
> *


but it has power to hit the bumper and come back down !!!!!!!your has been geting stuck for how many years !!!!!!come out with some new shit all ready guy come on shit gets old!!!!!!!!!


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16376283
> *you get two wins out of your area and u think your the shit in this game
> *


at least i leave my area..... :wow:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:26 PM~16376333
> *L.A  SO STRAIGHT CLOWNING IS THE BIG BOY I GUESS RIGHT????
> BIG BOYS DONT CRY HOMIE!!!
> *


yes im talking to one right now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 12:27 PM~16376356
> *you should change your name to DADDY ... AND I STAY  suckin  del toros dick.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





awww thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16376379
> *awww thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


del taco power :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16376378
> *yes im talking to one right now!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wtf im cryin about???



lol



LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:32 PM~16376397
> *wtf im cryin about???
> lol
> LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING
> *


what you got!!!!!for you can pick!!!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 11:28 AM~16376368
> *at least i leave my area..... :wow:
> *


i've been hopping in your back yard for over ten years where were you?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16376433
> *what you got!!!!!for you can pick!!!!
> *



U CAN PICK ALSO, WE GOT IT ALL U NAME IT


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16376379
> *awww thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


your welcom..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16376441
> *U CAN PICK ALSO, WE GOT IT ALL U NAME IT
> *


what you got ..knot what you can barrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16376435
> *i've been hopping in your back yard for over ten years where were you?
> *


ya with the same car to build some thing new all ready


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:33 PM~16376413
> *dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!!                    dnt get stuck!!!!!!!!! dnt get stuck!!!!!!!
> *


he needs to take out like ten batteries.....and put his set up back in the trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:36 PM~16376441
> *U CAN PICK ALSO, WE GOT IT ALL U NAME IT
> *


bring them all!!!!!!!!if you wont to talk big


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 12:38 PM~16376455
> *what you got ..knot what you can barrow.... :biggrin:
> *



I DONT NEED TO BORROW SHIT....


I GOT TOYS..AND NOT THE BLACK TOYS YOU AND YOUR GURL USE....



.................



SO EVERYBODY CUT THE BULLSHIT...


NAME
TIME 
PLACE 
AND 
LOCK UP....


PULL THE FUCK UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP....


THIS CRYIN IS REDICOLUS...


GOT IT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 12:40 PM~16376472
> *he needs to take out like ten batteries.....and put his set up back in the trunk... :biggrin:
> *


he must not have kids!!!!!!we hit 85 and steel have car seat in the back seat for the kids when we go to the taco shop


----------



## straight clownin

> I DONT NEED TO BORROW SHIT....
> I GOT TOYS..AND NOT THE BLACK TOYS YOU AND YOUR GURL USE....
> .................
> thats funny because its your girl that im fucking.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16376479
> *I DONT NEED TO BORROW SHIT....
> I GOT TOYS..AND NOT THE BLACK TOYS YOU AND YOUR GURL USE....
> .................
> 
> T.T.T*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16376479
> *I DONT NEED TO BORROW SHIT....
> I GOT TOYS..AND NOT THE BLACK TOYS YOU AND YOUR GURL USE....
> .................
> SO EVERYBODY CUT THE BULLSHIT...
> NAME
> TIME
> PLACE
> AND
> LOCK UP....
> PULL THE FUCK UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP....
> THIS CRYIN IS REDICOLUS...
> GOT IT
> *


single pump street car driveing no junk yard cars chrome and candy paint!!!!! 37 inch lock up taged up no spray painted windows clean shit!!!!!!!!!!!
\


----------



## nme1

you guys obviously need some attention and congratulations, well here it is congrats on your nationals win and ring, i have one too.congrats on your belt i'll have that one soon,not that i really want it so i'll let you hold on to it,make me proud.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

are you there


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16376529
> *single pump street car driveing no junk yard cars chrome and candy paint!!!!!      37 inch lock up taged up no spray painted windows clean shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you guys make rules for the streets :uh:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:43 PM~16376494
> *he must not have kids!!!!!!we hit 85 and steel have car seat in the back seat for the kids when we go to the taco shop
> *


ohhohohoh yeahh...with beat its nothin street car knot a radical you cant drive...12 batteries knot 20 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 12:47 PM~16376529
> *single pump street car driveing no junk yard cars chrome and candy paint!!!!!
> 
> OH YEAH, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, NO FUCKING CRYING!!*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:48 PM~16376536
> *you guys obviously need some attention and congratulations, well here it is congrats on your nationals win and ring, i have one too.congrats on your belt i'll have that one soon,not that i really want it so i'll let you hold on to it,make me proud.
> *


well put del taco sauce all over it!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:49 PM~16376547
> *
> 
> OH  YEAH, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY,    NO FUCKING CRYING!!
> *


no over heating in the pit!!!!!!!


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 11:39 AM~16376464
> *ya with the same car to build some thing new all ready
> *


your so special that i need to build something new for you when you cant beat 77 inches?


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16376563
> *your so special that i need to build something new for you when you cant beat 77 inches?
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:48 PM~16376536
> *you guys obviously need some attention and congratulations, well here it is congrats on your nationals win and ring, i have one too.congrats on your belt i'll have that one soon,not that i really want it so i'll let you hold on to it,make me proud.
> *


tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt knot...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:41 PM~16376479
> *I DONT NEED TO BORROW SHIT....
> I GOT TOYS..AND NOT THE BLACK TOYS YOU AND YOUR GURL USE....
> .................
> SO EVERYBODY CUT THE BULLSHIT...
> NAME
> TIME
> PLACE
> AND
> LOCK UP....
> PULL THE FUCK UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP....
> THIS CRYIN IS REDICOLUS...
> GOT IT
> *



AND NO CRYING



TTT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16376563
> *your so special that i need to build something new for you when you cant beat 77 inches?
> *


yes sir if it jus for me!!!!!but you should be doing it for your self and please no junk yard car some thing clean!!!!!!!del taco power


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 22 2010, 12:53 PM~16376585
> *
> *




YOU DELT WITH ALOT OF CRYING BEFORE, HOW DO YOU HANDLE THIS PLEASE


:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

i'm out go cry somewhere else. we'll see each other in the pit ,let the cars talk


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 22 2010, 12:53 PM~16376585
> *
> *


black magic all day what....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jan 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16376603-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DELT WITH ALOT OF CRYING BEFORE,  HOW DO YOU HANDLE THIS PLEASE
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16376604
> *i'm out go cry somewhere else. we'll see each other in the pit ,let the cars talk
> *


could'nt have said it better myself


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16376604
> *i'm out go cry somewhere else. we'll see each other in the pit ,let the cars talk
> *


your car only talks spanish!!!!!!!!!sorry no del taco!!!!!! here


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16376603
> *
> 
> YOU DELT WITH ALOT OF CRYING BEFORE,  HOW DO YOU HANDLE THIS PLEASE
> :biggrin:
> *


by you pulling it up...... :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 22 2010, 12:56 PM~16376614
> *black magic all day what....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 22 2010, 12:57 PM~16376621
> *could'nt have said it better myself
> *




X2, IM OUT!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16376628
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5: :x: :h5:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:58 PM~16376629
> *
> 
> X2,      IM OUT!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :buttkick: :wave: :buttkick: :sprint: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 PM~16376604
> *i'm out go cry somewhere else. we'll see each other in the pit ,let the cars talk
> *


what pit do you want to hop in you pick...since you like to charge all day you must know were all the out lets are..... :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: straight clownin, STEP UR GAME UP, jessie, THE REAL BIG M






:thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

you know im judging the hop in fresno right!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessie

SOUNDS LIKE FUN OUT THERE GOING 2 HAVE 2 TAKE A TRIP OUT THERE AND PLAY OUT THERE WITH THE WAGON.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qHUP-Cb11U


----------



## jazzy64

wow these guys are butt hurt


----------



## jazzy64

if i put my little red truck together are you guys gonna complain?


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by jazzy64_@Jan 22 2010, 01:32 PM~16376950
> *if i put my little red truck together are you guys gonna complain?
> *


we have 2 trucks to dont worry bring it... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

straight clownin, THE REAL BIG M, !?WHO?! :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by jessie_@Jan 22 2010, 01:28 PM~16376912
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN OUT THERE GOING 2 HAVE 2 TAKE A TRIP OUT THERE AND PLAY OUT THERE WITH THE WAGON.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qHUP-Cb11U
> *


hope to see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## fesboogie

Topic is movin'!!! :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

some one invite us :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 22 2010, 02:46 PM~16377632
> *some one invite us  :biggrin:
> *


come on down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

Dam :0


----------



## straight clownin

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 22 2010, 03:07 PM~16377796
> *Dam  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :h5: :yes: :wave:


----------



## straight clownin

chumain805, GARCIA CUSTOMS, KIPPY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

happy you know you want to join in


----------



## chumain805

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64




----------



## CHE1

:cheesy:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 22 2010, 03:07 PM~16377796
> *Dam  :0
> *


WHAT UP KEEDS :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 68niou1

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: nme1, 68niou1



sup pimp, UNLIKE OTHER PEOPLE I HAD TO GO TO WORK... WE GOT A LIFE INSTEAD OF CRYIN OVER THE INTERNET... :biggrin: 


I WONDER WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN WE BEAT THEM AGAIN :dunno: 


ALL THIS FUCKIN :tears: :tears: :tears: IS DRIVING ME :run: 
THEY SHOULD JUS SIT BACK AND  SO WE CAN JUS GO AND :boink: 
SO HARD THAT THEY ARE GONNA :barf: 
DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE GOTTA CRY WHEN THEY LOSE... 

SET A TIME AND DATE FOR REMATCHING... FUCK THE REST


:x: :x: :x: :x: :yes:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16380471
> *WHAT UP KEEDS  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Sup :ninja:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 07:05 PM~16380556
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: nme1, 68niou1
> sup pimp, UNLIKE OTHER PEOPLE I HAD TO GO TO WORK... WE GOT A LIFE INSTEAD OF CRYIN OVER THE INTERNET... :biggrin:
> I WONDER WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN WE BEAT THEM AGAIN :dunno:
> ALL THIS FUCKIN  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  IS DRIVING ME :run:
> THEY SHOULD JUS SIT BACK AND    SO WE CAN JUS GO AND  :boink:
> SO HARD THAT THEY ARE GONNA  :barf:
> DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE GOTTA CRY WHEN THEY LOSE...
> 
> SET A TIME AND DATE FOR REMATCHING... FUCK THE REST
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a fool you have me :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16380556
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: nme1, 68niou1
> sup pimp, UNLIKE OTHER PEOPLE I HAD TO GO TO WORK... WE GOT A LIFE INSTEAD OF CRYIN OVER THE INTERNET... :biggrin:
> I WONDER WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN WE BEAT THEM AGAIN :dunno:
> ALL THIS FUCKIN  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  IS DRIVING ME :run:
> THEY SHOULD JUS SIT BACK AND    SO WE CAN JUS GO AND  :boink:
> SO HARD THAT THEY ARE GONNA  :barf:
> DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE GOTTA CRY WHEN THEY LOSE...
> 
> SET A TIME AND DATE FOR REMATCHING... FUCK THE REST
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :yes:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :ninja:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16380556
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: nme1, 68niou1
> sup pimp, UNLIKE OTHER PEOPLE I HAD TO GO TO WORK... WE GOT A LIFE INSTEAD OF CRYIN OVER THE INTERNET... :biggrin:
> I WONDER WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN WE BEAT THEM AGAIN :dunno:
> ALL THIS FUCKIN  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  IS DRIVING ME :run:
> THEY SHOULD JUS SIT BACK AND    SO WE CAN JUS GO AND  :boink:
> SO HARD THAT THEY ARE GONNA  :barf:
> DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE GOTTA CRY WHEN THEY LOSE...
> 
> SET A TIME AND DATE FOR REMATCHING... FUCK THE REST
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :yes:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 24 2010, 02:06 PM~16395173
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16380556
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: nme1, 68niou1
> sup pimp, UNLIKE OTHER PEOPLE I HAD TO GO TO WORK... WE GOT A LIFE INSTEAD OF CRYIN OVER THE INTERNET... :biggrin:
> I WONDER WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN WE BEAT THEM AGAIN :dunno:
> ALL THIS FUCKIN  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  IS DRIVING ME :run:
> THEY SHOULD JUS SIT BACK AND    SO WE CAN JUS GO AND  :boink:
> SO HARD THAT THEY ARE GONNA  :barf:
> DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE GOTTA CRY WHEN THEY LOSE...
> 
> SET A TIME AND DATE FOR REMATCHING... FUCK THE REST
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## caddyman93

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.

WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.

DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010*
> [/quote :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416602
> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010
> *


----------



## straight clownin

> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010*
> [/quote :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 26 2010, 01:21 PM~16417394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416602
> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 26 2010, 11:04 AM~16416602
> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010
> *


 uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 26 2010, 01:21 PM~16417394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but ive never really heard my car speak :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416602
> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010
> *


 :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo

:rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416602
> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 26 2010, 07:53 PM~16422168
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :sprint:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 27 2010, 03:15 PM~16430853
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *




DAMMM THATS ALL YOURE USED TO HUH.... JUS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 






:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2010, 06:30 AM~16438041
> *DAMMM THATS ALL YOURE USED TO HUH.... JUS    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 28 2010, 03:10 PM~16442475
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :uh: :loco: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## nme1

:drama:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2010, 07:28 PM~16445027
> *:uh:  :loco:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 29 2010, 10:11 AM~16450748
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> *


I'm the :ninja: you love to hate :0


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 29 2010, 10:11 AM~16450748
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> *




:guns: :run: :sprint: :burn:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*HERE YOU GO GUYS SOME HOLIDAY SPECIALS THESE PRICES ARE GOOD FOR A LIMITED TIME. IT IS MAINLY BASED ON OUR PUMPS BUT I WILL GIVE GOOD DEALS ON ANY PARTS YOU NEED PM ME OR ASK ON HERE.

DEL TORO BLADDER 130.00 free install if you send us your piston tank.

DEL TORO BLADDER KITS READY TO BOLT ON 255.00 

DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 550.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE BLADDER PUMP 825.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH BLOW PROOF DUMP 725.00

DEL TORO COMPLETE PUMP PLUMBED WITH ADEX DUMP 1000.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOF DUMPS 1100.00

DEL TORO WHAMMY DOUBLE PUMP PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1325.00

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 2 BLOW PROOFS 1350.00 

2 DEL TORO PUMPS PLUMBED WITH 1 ADEX 1600.00

ADEX REG DUTY 350.00

300 PSI OIL FILLED GUAGES W/FITTING 12.00*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's up guys where everyone at*


----------



## switches4life

chillin :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cut

how do i order one of those bladder kits that are ready to bolt on?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

I HOPE YOU DO GOOD ON YOUR SALES MAYBE THEN YOU CAN SEND ME THE ADEX YOU OWE ME FOR LIKE UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 6 MONTH'S!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 2 2010, 07:22 PM~16492513
> *I HOPE YOU DO GOOD ON YOUR SALES MAYBE THEN YOU CAN SEND ME THE ADEX YOU OWE ME FOR LIKE UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 6 MONTH'S!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2010, 07:09 PM~16471287
> *what's up guys where everyone at
> *


Still here just laying it low lol


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16492513
> *I HOPE YOU DO GOOD ON YOUR SALES MAYBE THEN YOU CAN SEND ME THE ADEX YOU OWE ME FOR LIKE UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 6 MONTH'S!
> *



DON'T KNOW WHO YOU DELT WITH BUT THEY GOOD TO ME DEL TORO #1 :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Feb 3 2010, 02:00 PM~16500701
> *DON'T KNOW WHO YOU DELT WITH BUT THEY GOOD TO ME DEL TORO #1 :biggrin:
> *



IM HAPPY FOR YOU.

BUT THAT DOESNT CHANGE THE FACT THAT SERGIO ISNT DOING RIGHT BY ME!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416602
> *TTT Wzup guys don't worry about all the shit talking every year someone does good in a couple of shows starts calling everyone out its nothing new we have been in the hop game for too long not to know this.
> 
> WE HAVE NEVER CALLED ANYONE OUT OR TALKED SHIT ABOUT THERE SHOP OR NAME UNLESS IT WAS DONE TO US FIRST THAT'S WHY WE ARE RESPECTED BY MOST. WE HAVE ALWAYS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING ON THE PITS OR ON THE STICKS.
> 
> DEL TORO HYDRAULICS 2010
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2010, 07:09 PM~16471287
> *what's up guys where everyone at
> *



yeah the same here just chillen like a villian


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16492513
> *I HOPE YOU DO GOOD ON YOUR SALES MAYBE THEN YOU CAN SEND ME THE ADEX YOU OWE ME FOR LIKE UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 6 MONTH'S!
> *


You won three dumps for probably less than 100.00 you already received two you know the reason why its taking so long. Coming on here isn't going to get it to you any faster.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

WZUP guy's I recently moved and had a long delay on getting my internet back on but now its good.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2010, 04:13 PM~16563015
> *You won three dumps for probably less than 100.00 you already received two you know the reason why its taking so long. Coming on here isn't going to get it to you any faster.
> *


how many i won and for how much is beside's the point!
i know what you keep telling me but damn, how long can it take ?
more and more people on here support your line of hydraulics you have to be making money some where right?
if im on here or not it doesnt make a difference. 

SERGIO WHEN AM I GOING TO GET MY DUMP?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 10 2010, 04:48 PM~16574886
> *how many i won and for how much is beside's the point!
> i know what you keep telling me but damn, how long can it take ?
> more and more people on here support your line of hydraulics you have to be making money some where right?
> if im on here or not it doesnt make a difference.
> 
> SERGIO WHEN AM I GOING TO GET MY DUMP?
> *



Talked to Andy today working on it. No hard feelings I would be unpatient also.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Hey everyone I'm doing work in the 559 now i'm in Madera body work,paint,bags,lifts,lowering just hit me up by PM or call 559-416-2444*


----------



## nme1




----------



## 559karlo

_WHAT UP HOMIEZ  _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 13 2010, 10:12 AM~16601505
> *SUP KEEBS HOW'S ALL IN THE VALLEY*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 13 2010, 06:29 PM~16604389
> *SUP KEEBS HOW'S ALL IN THE VALLEY
> *


It's ruff shi  t as hard as the economy is shit you can't get any one 2 do shit around here !!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

del toro bladder pump


----------



## Don Pedro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUaEasupl7o


----------



## Don Pedro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUaEasupl7o

This car belongs to Jerry from the uniques car club,yuma az chapter.Car is a street single pump show car turned hopper equipped with 1 del toro bladder pump,adex and prestolite plus motor and 9 workaholic batts installed at my shop CORONADO CUSTOMS in yuma az.


----------



## CADILLACIN

We cant see anything, it says video is private :dunno


----------



## Don Pedro

sorry,first time posting a vid on here.i can see it on my end,illl try again.


----------



## Don Pedro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUaEasupl7o
try this one


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Looking good Pedro Car is Working.


----------



## Don Pedro

CORONADO CUSTOMS located in yuma az 928-580-8196
DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS ALWAYS IN STOCK!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*CORONADO CUSTOMS located in yuma az 928-580-8196
DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS ALWAYS IN STOCK!*


----------



## Don Pedro

The car struggled,didnt notice until we got it back in the shop that a fitting in the front was leaking. They called the car at 43 inches, when we hopped the car at the shop it was 45 with a real measuring stick before and after the shop!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 14 2010, 08:59 PM~16613422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> CORONADO CUSTOMS located in yuma az 928-580-8196
> DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS ALWAYS IN STOCK!
> *



*LOOKING REAL GOOD*


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Feb 14 2010, 09:01 PM~16613441
> *The car struggled,didnt notice until we got it back in the shop that a fitting in the front was leaking. They called the car at 43 inches, when we hopped the car at the shop it was 45 with a real measuring stick before and after the shop!
> *



Single? How many batts to the front? thinking about going with a bladder pump :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214

What"s up sergio cutdog looking good with the bladder .Where they from az?


----------



## Don Pedro

9 workaholics-might switch to some dekas just for kicks.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Feb 14 2010, 06:26 PM~16611611
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUaEasupl7o
> 
> This car belongs to Jerry from the uniques car club,yuma az chapter.Car is a street single pump show car turned hopper equipped with 1 del toro bladder pump,adex and prestolite plus motor and 9 workaholic batts installed at my shop CORONADO CUSTOMS in yuma az.
> *


Looks good!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Feb 15 2010, 11:01 AM~16617857
> *What"s up sergio cutdog looking good with the bladder .Where they from az?
> *



*THERE FROM YUMA, ARIZONA*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Feb 14 2010, 04:52 PM~16611801
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUaEasupl7o
> try this one
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## caddyman93

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*BOILER'S NEW LOCK-UP ON HIS DT BLADDER POWERED CUTTY*


----------



## 559karlo

_this is a double or single?????_


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 21 2010, 11:25 AM~16677584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOILER'S NEW LOCK-UP ON HIS DT BLADDER POWERED CUTTY
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 22 2010, 10:14 AM~16687857
> *Sup Keebs Boiler's cutty is double*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 22 2010, 05:10 PM~16691254
> *Sup Keebs Boiler's cutty is double
> *


will try it this wknd, getting ready for next month shows :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

so for who dont like it go


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 22 2010, 06:07 PM~16691779
> *so for who dont like it go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:looking good, glad u kept it, and the montes bumper showing some bladder abuse :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 22 2010, 06:07 PM~16691779
> *looking good Keebs*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 06:01 PM~16691715
> *will try it this wknd, getting ready for next month shows :biggrin:
> *



*when you do, video it or take some pics.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 06:22 PM~16691950
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:looking good, glad u kept it, and the montes bumper showing some bladder abuse :biggrin:
> *


Lol thanks bro 
Team DT  
What up Eddie just trying ti improve the look and style


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 22 2010, 06:45 PM~16692209
> *when you do, video it or take some pics.
> *


already


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 22 2010, 07:36 PM~16692854
> *Lol thanks bro
> Team DT
> What up Eddie just trying ti improve the look and style
> *



*what's up brotha just chillen the Streetlow Salinas show is on March 14.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 07:38 PM~16692887
> *already
> *


 :yes: 

*Boiler with the new lock-up your gonna hurt alot of feeling in Tejas.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 22 2010, 07:45 PM~16692981
> *what's up brotha just chillen the Streetlow Salinas show is on March 14.
> *


On my list of events ! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16694033
> *On my list of events !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

*Hope to see ya in Salas.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 24 2010, 06:26 PM~16714935
> *TTFT
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 24 2010, 06:45 PM~16715135
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2010, 08:32 PM~16716426
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *



X4 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 24 2010, 09:02 PM~16716920
> *X4 :biggrin:
> *


X4 again lol


----------



## 68niou1

sup fammmmm


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 25 2010, 01:18 AM~16719701
> *sup fammmmm
> *



*WHAT'S UP NELSON HOW ALL IN THE SCO HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YA IN A MINUTE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16718023
> *X4 again lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 25 2010, 07:06 PM~16726426
> *
> *


* :wave: what's up Peter*


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 25 2010, 05:41 PM~16725610
> *WHAT'S UP NELSON HOW ALL IN THE SCO HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YA IN A MINUTE.
> *


same ol... money alittle tite....hoppers aint no joke


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 25 2010, 09:58 PM~16729661
> * :wave:  what's up Peter
> *


sup eddie? where's the beer?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 26 2010, 07:41 PM~16737517
> *sup eddie? where's the beer?
> *



*Waiting for you here :biggrin: *


----------



## bigbobby1963

_P/M ME WITH WHAT U HAVE TO OFFER _
:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## YUHATE4

:0 Here you go Del Toro some pics I took back when I went to Gav in gilroy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Feb 28 2010, 12:34 AM~16747592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Here you go Del Toro some pics I took back when I went to Gav in gilroy. :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Feb 27 2010, 11:34 PM~16747592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Here you go Del Toro some pics I took back when I went to Gav in gilroy. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## switches4life




----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## caddyman93

TTT


----------



## kold187um

TEAM DT #1


----------



## 68niou1

SUP HOMIES


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 2010 EDITION 

COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 5 2010, 06:49 PM~16808712
> *A Lil Serg where have you been hiding at :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 5 2010, 06:58 PM~16808781
> *A Lil Serg where have you been hiding at :biggrin:
> *


Sup Eddie been here trying to take care of things you going to salinas?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 5 2010, 07:53 PM~16809131
> *Sup Eddie been here trying to take care of things you going to salinas?
> *



*YEAH I'LL BE IN SALAS NEXT WEEKEND.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 5 2010, 08:12 PM~16809276
> *YEAH I'LL BE IN SALAS NEXT WEEKEND.
> *


coo i'm trying to make it down there :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 5 2010, 08:49 PM~16808712
> *DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP 2010 EDITION
> 
> COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin: shit looks good serg. yuma az checking in,whats good fam.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## fidecaddy

Come on down. Homie


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 21 2010, 10:25 AM~16677584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOILER'S NEW LOCK-UP ON HIS DT BLADDER POWERED CUTTY
> *


DAMIT BOA.............


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

started my new frame for the street hopper, ofcourse is going to be powerd by Del Toro bladder pumps


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2010, 11:07 AM~16827900
> *started my new frame for the street hopper, ofcourse is going to be powerd by Del Toro bladder pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 5 2010, 09:06 PM~16809717
> *coo i'm trying to make it down there :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the shirts sergio, they look good


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2010, 07:31 PM~16843761
> *thanks for the shirts sergio, they look good
> *



:0


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*See ya guys in Salas on Sunday.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 12 2010, 07:13 PM~16875463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya guys in Salas on Sunday.
> *


take pics and give the info on the hop


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 13 2010, 09:20 AM~16879514
> *take pics and give the info on the hop
> *



*Cool headed out in about 30 minutes :biggrin: *


----------



## prewar_gm_access

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2010, 11:07 AM~16827900
> *started my new frame for the street hopper, ofcourse is going to be powerd by Del Toro bladder pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, :wow: Them sum sweet welds


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 13 2010, 09:20 AM~16879514
> *take pics and give the info on the hop
> *



*I POSTED PICS ON THE SALINAS SHOW THREAD. AS, FOR THE HOP ONLY 1 CAR HOPPED IT WAS THE SINGLE CAPRICE FROM FREMONT, NO DOUBLE NO NADA*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16892513
> *I POSTED PICS ON THE SALINAS SHOW THREAD. AS, FOR THE HOP ONLY 1 CAR HOPPED IT WAS THE SINGLE CAPRICE FROM FREMONT, NO DOUBLE NO NADA
> *


you scared all the hoppers away :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Hey Del toro do you guys have any more of the solenoid blocks for sale me and Suave are looking forsome. but we heard they dont make them any more


----------



## hub city kustoms

here u go sergio see if u can send a list of whats coming first and the tracking number


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 AM~16895677
> *you scared all the hoppers away :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :twak:


----------



## kold187um

what up deltoro fam?

TO THE TOP


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Mar 14 2010, 08:30 PM~16890630
> *Man, :wow:  Them sum sweet welds
> *


THANKS


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## kold187um




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 21 2007, 11:37 AM~9273996
> *MAKING A NEW THREAD FOR THE DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WE ARE MAKING THEM AGAIN FOR 2008 BACK BY DEMAND THE ONES THAT WE ARE SELLING COME WITH A STEEL TANK AND STEEL BACKING PLATE FOR THAT EXTRA PRESSURE PM ME FOR INFO
> 
> IF YOU ALREADY HAVE PISTONS AND WANT TO SWITCH IT UP TO BLADDERS PM ME WE CAN DO THAT SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO BUY A WHOLE NEW KIT
> 
> IF YOU OR ANYONE OUT THERE HAS TORO PUMPS AND WANTS TO LET IT BE KNOWN HERE IS THE PLACE TO DO IT AND POST PICS OR VIDEOS  :biggrin:
> *


was up bro


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## 507$MR.jr$

wuzup del toro family :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Mar 18 2010, 08:15 AM~16925906
> *wuzup del toro family :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## nme1

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 22 2010, 10:37 PM~16969754
> *:wave:
> *



*HELLO THERE STRANGER :biggrin: *


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 22 2010, 11:50 PM~16970719
> *
> *


whats up rick?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 23 2010, 12:50 AM~16970719
> *
> *



*what's popping Rick haven't heard from you in a minute.*


----------



## nme1




----------



## maladora

good peps just ordered one of there switch handles last night and was shipped out first thing this mourning.

will defiantly be ordering from them again.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by maladora_@Mar 26 2010, 12:47 PM~17008916
> *good peps just ordered one of there switch handles last night and was shipped out first thing this mourning.
> 
> will defiantly be ordering from them again.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

sup FAM :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 26 2010, 07:08 PM~17012023
> *sup FAM :cheesy:
> *



SUP NELSON HOW HAVE YA BEEN, WHERE'S ALL THE OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS AT


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2010, 11:21 AM~17023740
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## sanjocars




----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 26 2010, 08:31 PM~17012726
> *SUP NELSON HOW HAVE YA BEEN, WHERE'S ALL THE OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS AT
> *


workin bro!!! no hay de otra.. dammm i need a vacation asap lol


----------



## YUHATE4

What's up Del Toro? Found some pics in my old magazines for you guys.


----------



## YUHATE4

:biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4

Saved the best for last. and I have the issue of lowrider mag that Junk Yard Jewel was featured in. :wow: :wow:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4+Mar 31 2010, 01:13 PM~17056747-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Del Toro? Found some pics in my old magazines for you guys.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 01:19 PM~17056810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-YUHATE4_@Mar 31 2010, 01:25 PM~17056853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the best for last. and I have the issue of lowrider mag that Junk Yard Jewel was featured in. :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 31 2010, 02:13 PM~17056747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Del Toro? Found some pics in my old magazines for you guys.
> *



:0


----------



## YUHATE4

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## kold187um

HAPPY EASTER 
FROM
STR8TIPPIN CAR CLUB


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## YUHATE4

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Apr 6 2010, 04:05 PM~17115070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



*A Lil Serg you old Lincoln * :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THIS YEAR


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*<span style=\'color:red\'> :biggrin: TTMFT</span>*


----------



## nme1




----------



## kold187um

A doggies i need everyone down with STR8Tippin to go to http://www.citylovemusic.com/ and vote for our song I`m From L.A., by L.O.L., if we win the contest they are going to shot a video and you know its going to be a LowRider Video for Real LOWRIDERS so vote everybody. Thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## fidecaddy

show rudy and get him pumped up again so he can come out and play


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT :0 *


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

the first lowrider magazine i bought was the one with junkyard jewel after that i was hooked on lowriding bad ass car...


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Apr 20 2010, 10:38 AM~17247639
> *the first lowrider magazine i bought was the one with junkyard jewel after that i was hooked on lowriding bad ass car...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

what it do, Del Toro family?
where yall at?


TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 23 2010, 10:40 AM~17280601
> *what it do, Del Toro family?
> where yall at?
> 
> HELLO THERE :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 23 2010, 09:40 AM~17280601
> *what it do, Del Toro family?
> where yall at?
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


working


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 24 2010, 08:35 AM~17288198
> *working
> *


working is allways good :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Big_Money




----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## nme1




----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 31 2010, 02:13 PM~17056747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Del Toro? Found some pics in my old magazines for you guys.
> *



YUP, THEY NO ROOKIES


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

:ninja:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup everyone how's everything going


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 29 2010, 11:04 AM~17341714
> *Sup everyone how's everything going
> *


where you been hiding?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17341714
> *Sup everyone how's everything going
> *



*YEAH WHAT PETER SAID*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

just been trying to stay busy what's new?


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17341714
> *Sup everyone how's everything going
> *


whats up stranger? :biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2010, 09:51 AM~17351136
> *just been trying to stay busy what's new?
> *



*Nothning just working and paying bills went to the Luxurious CC picnic at Baylands Park Sunnyvale, and the East Side Riders CC get together at Hillview Park on the East Side*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 2 2010, 08:38 AM~17364678
> *
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A BLADDER KIT SHIPPED TO 92704 WILL LIKE TO TRY IT


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@May 3 2010, 09:28 PM~17382684
> *HOW MUCH FOR A BLADDER KIT SHIPPED TO 92704 WILL LIKE TO TRY IT
> *


300 shipped


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@May 4 2010, 04:02 PM~17389874
> *300 shipped
> *



*WHAT'S UP BIG SERG*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@May 4 2010, 03:02 PM~17389874
> *300 shipped
> *


whats up sergio?


----------



## jazzy64

not a good pic of peters car like 5 years ago


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by jazzy64_@May 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17404814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a good pic of peters car like 5 years ago
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-IpMMYBn3I

*Jimmy's single DT Bladder pump cutty from Reno,Nevada*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 6 2010, 09:23 PM~17415664
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-IpMMYBn3I
> 
> Jimmy's single DT Bladder pump cutty from Reno,Nevada
> *


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 6 2010, 10:23 PM~17415664
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-IpMMYBn3I
> 
> Jimmy's single DT Bladder pump cutty from Reno,Nevada
> *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much pressure do you put in your bladder


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

DO U STILL GOT THE SWITCH HANDLES?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@May 10 2010, 10:01 AM~17442760
> *how much pressure do you put in your bladder
> *


150 lbs but every car is diff


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@May 10 2010, 10:01 AM~17442760
> *how much pressure do you put in your bladder
> *


i use 60psi on my double bladder,


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 11 2010, 01:57 PM~17456067
> *150 lbs but every car is diff
> *




switches4life Posted Today, 02:34 PM 


i use 60psi on my double bladder, 


*YOU BOTH GOT BLADDER PROBLEMS :biggrin: *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 11 2010, 05:51 PM~17458449
> *switches4life Posted Today, 02:34 PM
> i use 60psi on my double bladder,
> YOU BOTH GOT BLADDER PROBLEMS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
U ain't right lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 11 2010, 08:55 PM~17460705
> *:0
> U ain't right lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 11 2010, 05:51 PM~17458449
> *switches4life Posted Today, 02:34 PM
> i use 60psi on my double bladder,
> YOU BOTH GOT BLADDER PROBLEMS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

i put 150 can i go more


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@May 14 2010, 11:36 AM~17490212
> *i put 150 can i go more
> *


you got to play with your car and see were it does the best.

those kind of pumps don't need as much psi as piston pumps and they work even better off of nitrogen too. just my 2 cents. hope that it helps


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

thanks i got 150 psi nitrogen just wanted to know limit of bladder hops good now on 6bat putting 2 more so ill see what it does wanted to know if i could go 200 psi w/o blowing the pump apart


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@May 14 2010, 01:29 PM~17491218
> *thanks i got 150 psi nitrogen just wanted to know limit of bladder hops good now on 6bat putting 2 more so ill see what it does wanted to know if i could go 200 psi w/o blowing the pump apart
> *


You could but don't recommend it !
Y? 
Over kill just listen to the pump and feel the difference
With different pressures see were your car works best all cars are different :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP MI GENTE, HOW'S EVERYONE?*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17502751
> *WHAT'S UP MI GENTE, HOW'S EVERYONE?
> *


tired eddie


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 16 2010, 01:09 PM~17506531
> *tired eddie
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

*WHAT UP EDDIE?*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 24 2010, 04:17 PM~17589759
> *what's up Bill how's everything</span>*


----------



## L4LRIDERS

WHATS UP HOMIES IVE BEEN TRYN TO GET AHOLD OF DELTORO HYDRAULICS THEY DONT EVER ANSWER


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@May 24 2010, 05:47 PM~17590744
> *WHATS UP HOMIES IVE BEEN TRYN TO GET AHOLD OF DELTORO HYDRAULICS THEY DONT EVER ANSWER
> *



*PM'ed you*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 24 2010, 05:46 PM~17590725
> *what's up Bill how's everything
> *


all is well.
we made that trade happen over the weekend. :biggrin: 
hows things going with you?

where's Sergio Jr.?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 25 2010, 10:09 AM~17598343
> *all is well.
> we made that trade happen over the weekend.  :biggrin:
> hows things going with you?
> 
> where's Sergio Jr.?
> *



*Coo that was a good ass trade, as for Sergio Jr. I can't find him his MIA.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup guy's i'm here my comp dies so i'm using my son's wii for now lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17604510
> *Sup guy's i'm here my comp dies so i'm using my son's wii for now lol
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17604510
> *Sup guy's i'm here my comp dies so i'm using my son's wii for now lol
> *


WHATS UP SERGIO? DID YOU SEE TONY'S NEW 66 IMPALA. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17604510
> *Sup guy's i'm here my comp dies so i'm using my son's wii for now lol
> *


Well Stop Looking at porn!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 27 2010, 11:56 PM~17629728
> *Well Stop Looking at porn!
> *



:yes:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 29 2010, 12:04 PM~17641480
> *:yes:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17641530
> *:h5:
> *



*WHAT'S UP HOMIE*


----------



## 68niou1

qvole homies


----------



## CITYBOY214

http://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/t...rent=pix439.flv


----------



## CITYBOY214




----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 1 2010, 07:45 AM~17662563
> *
> *


nice


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 1 2010, 07:45 AM~17662563
> *
> *



*MAN TEAM DT TEXAS IS DOING THE THING LOOKING GOOD BAD BOYZ CUSTOMS*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 1 2010, 12:29 AM~17661432
> *qvole homies
> *



*WHERE YOU BEEN NELSON YA BEEN MIA PLAYBOY.*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 1 2010, 07:45 AM~17662563
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice :wow: car is working too


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17669209
> *:0  :0  :0  nice :wow: car is working too
> *



*WHAT'S UP BOILER HOW'S ARE YOU AND THE CUTTY DOING IN HOUSTONE.*


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 1 2010, 10:43 PM~17671172
> *WHAT'S UP BOILER HOW'S ARE YOU AND THE CUTTY DOING IN HOUSTONE.
> *


zup eddie, havnt mess too much with the cutty, but its ready for the next show, been working on my new ls project, will get with sergio pretty soon to order those bladder for it


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 1 2010, 05:14 PM~17667671
> *WHERE YOU BEEN NELSON YA BEEN MIA PLAYBOY.
> *


WORKEN !!! SEE YALL IN SANJO SHOW????????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 4 2010, 09:11 AM~17694783
> *WORKEN !!! SEE YALL IN SANJO SHOW????????? :0  :cheesy:
> *



*FO SHO see ya in San Jo.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2010, 07:43 PM~17679479
> *zup eddie, havnt mess too much with the cutty, but its ready for the next show, been working on my new ls project, will get with sergio pretty soon to order those bladder for it
> *



*how how is the Monte LS doing you almost finished do you have more to do with the car?, is it gonna be single or double*


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 1 2010, 10:45 AM~17662563
> *
> *


working real good. looks like no weight added too.


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jun 4 2010, 09:11 AM~17694783-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Jun 4 2010, 05:18 PM~17698491
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## excalibur

I have to say of all the pumps out there, I like the concept and design of the del toro bladder pump the best of all. it just makes more sense than a piston. no friction, more bounce.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 4 2010, 11:39 PM~17700950
> *:wave:
> *




*WHAT'S POPPIN CHRIS WHERE YOU BEEN AT?*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2010, 11:57 PM~17701062
> *I have to say of all the pumps out there, I like the concept and design of the del toro bladder pump the best of all.  it just makes more sense than a piston.  no friction, more bounce.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 4 2010, 08:15 PM~17699462
> *how how is the Monte LS doing you almost finished do you have more to do with the car?, is it gonna be single or double
> *


single pump, :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2010, 09:21 AM~17702401
> *single pump,  :biggrin:
> *



*NICE*


----------



## nme1

:wave: whats up peeps


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*

:wave:


----------



## southsiderider

:biggrin: #1


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 5 2010, 10:26 PM~17706460
> *:wave:  whats up peeps
> *



*WHAT'S UP PETER? HOW'S WORK COMING ALONG, WHEN YOU COMING FOR A VISIT YOU OWN ME SOME BEERS :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 6 2010, 08:25 AM~17708057
> *WHAT'S POPPIN BILL.</span>*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 6 2010, 09:45 AM~17708653
> *WHAT'S UP PETER? HOW'S WORK COMING ALONG, WHEN YOU COMING FOR A VISIT YOU OWN ME SOME BEERS :biggrin:
> *


i thought you were born again christian?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 6 2010, 05:03 PM~17710643
> *i thought you were born again christian?
> *



*WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER THEN THAT :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17708658
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>slowly but surely!! all is well out here. trying to have the lincoln ready for the fourth of july. thats about it.  *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 5 2010, 08:16 AM~17702088
> *WHAT'S POPPIN CHRIS WHERE YOU BEEN AT?
> *


Busy workn homie  how u been ?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 6 2010, 04:07 PM~17710659
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER THEN THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

*DELTORO HYDRAULICS #1*


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 8 2010, 12:09 PM~17728162
> *DELTORO HYDRAULICS #1
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 8 2010, 06:38 PM~17731663
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Boiler from Team DT Tejas Monte LS frame *


----------



## kold187um




----------



## chongo1

where do i order some parts just call you phone or website or ? pm with info when you get a chance i need to get a switch handle and a few other things thanx del toro


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 10 2010, 04:44 PM~17752133
> *where do i order some parts just call you phone or website or ? pm with info when you get a chance i need to get a switch handle and a few other things thanx del toro
> *



*PM'ed you*


----------



## chongo1

got it will call jr tomorrow and get some stuff thanx


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 10 2010, 09:47 PM~17755200
> *got it will call jr tomorrow and get some stuff thanx
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Bad Boyz Customs Del Toro equipped Impala single Dallas Tejas.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Bad Boyz Customs Cutty DT Powered.*


----------



## kold187um

*THEM DT POWERD CARS PUTTING IN SOME WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CITYBOY214

:biggrin: THATS HOW WE DO IT IN D-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 13 2010, 08:10 PM~17778002
> *Bad Boyz Customs Cutty DT Powered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looking good


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 14 2010, 09:00 AM~17781404
> *THEM  DT POWERD CARS PUTTING IN SOME WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:yes: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 14 2010, 05:32 PM~17786342
> *:yes:
> :thumbsup:
> *


wassup eddie how was the show?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 14 2010, 06:35 PM~17786376
> *wassup eddie how was the show?
> *



*WAS A REAL NICE SHOWING I DIDN'T TAKE PICS MY BROTHER HAD MY CAMERA BUT IT WAS HOTTER THEN HELL OUT THERE.*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 15 2010, 05:55 PM~17796945
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>WHATS UP DT FAMILY*


----------



## 68niou1

dt in da house


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 14 2010, 09:00 AM~17781404
> *THEM  DT POWERD CARS PUTTING IN SOME WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey cutty dt blader vs bm piston pump!!!!!!!
> 
> team jd fresno 559 it a street car freeway driver ac blowing cold!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey cutty dt blader vs bm piston pump!!!!!!!
> 
> team jd fresno 559 it a street car freeway driver ac blowing cold!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 559karlo

Looking good Del Toro :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 16 2010, 06:19 PM~17808339
> *Looking good Del Toro  :biggrin:
> *



*Sup Keebs how have you been doing :biggrin: *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 16 2010, 09:10 PM~17810116
> *Sup Keebs how have you been doing :biggrin:
> *


Good bro just working n trying to make that money..
But for some reason money is funny right now if u know what I mean 
:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 18 2010, 05:36 PM~17827395
> *TTT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 17 2010, 09:27 AM~17814458
> *Good bro just working n trying to make that money..
> But for some reason money is funny right now if u know what I mean
> :biggrin:
> *



*I no exactly whatcha mean :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1




----------



## chongo1

got my chit today thanks sergio :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 19 2010, 11:27 PM~17836378
> *got my chit today thanks sergio :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY DT FATHERS OUT THERE IT'S OUT DAY DRINK UP LOL.... :biggrin: :barf: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 20 2010, 08:59 AM~17837843
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL MY DT FATHERS OUT THERE IT'S OUT DAY DRINK UP LOL.... :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 13 2010, 09:13 PM~17778035
> *Bad Boyz Customs Cutty DT Powered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CUT...


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeW16sohi-E


*Rudy's single bladder pump regal and even doing a little dance at the end*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*A Clip from Cali Swangin from I think 96 when the drop top tre was a hardtop and single gate no weight*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPN0j0eI58I


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

bladder pump for sale comes w adex double post pretolite guage all plumbing #9


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 68niou1

> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey cutty dt blader vs bm piston pump!!!!!!!
> 
> team jd fresno 559 it a street car freeway driver ac blowing cold!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOUR POINT????
> 
> 
> :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 23 2010, 08:02 PM~17870805
> *AND YOUR POINT????
> :uh:
> *














just showing that his pump works good!!!we never try A BLADER but now im glad we did!!!!NOW THAT'S MY PIONT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just showing that his pump works good!!!we never try A BLADER  but now im glad we did!!!!NOW THAT'S MY  PIONT!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just showing that his pump works good!!!
> 
> for those who dont get it''  :biggrin:*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just showing that his pump works good!!!we never try A BLADER  but now im glad we did!!!!NOW THAT'S MY  PIONT!!!!!!!!
> *


Dam I got your point lol :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

NICE HOPP


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 23 2010, 11:16 PM~17872619
> *Dam I got your point lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> *Bad Boyz Customs Cutty DT Powered.*





> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey cutty dt blader vs bm piston pump!!!!!!!
> 
> team jd fresno 559 it a street car freeway driver ac blowing cold!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> looking good :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jun 22 2010, 10:01 AM~17854786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder pump for sale comes w adex double post pretolite guage all plumbing #9
> *


nice trunk


----------



## black84

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 24 2010, 10:41 AM~17875761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE HOPP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17871237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just showing that his pump works good!!!we never try A BLADER  but now im glad we did!!!!NOW THAT'S MY  PIONT!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2010, 07:56 PM~17880093
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 24 2010, 01:46 PM~17877356
> *nice trunk
> *



*WHAT'S UP SERGIO? :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

*WHAT UP DT FAM?*


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump .... CLEAN YOUR PM BOX HOMIE!!! tryin to get ahold of you to buy stuff!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17892759
> *bump .... CLEAN YOUR PM BOX HOMIE!!! tryin to get ahold of you to buy stuff!
> *



PM'ed


----------



## kold187um




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 26 2010, 03:53 PM~17894248
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

whats good fam,trying to get the single pump gutlass ready for 4th of july show in san ber show.anyone else going?


----------



## Eddie-Money

KEEBS AT THE MODESTO PICNIC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBiMd-KS9I...player_embedded


----------



## Eddie-Money

another on 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfwmZq6vl7M


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2010, 03:49 PM~17899954
> *DT equipped</span>*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

@ 1:30

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/pag...UIsPkNLe5xnxvXO


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2010, 03:38 PM~17899908
> *KEEBS AT THE MODESTO PICNIC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBiMd-KS9I...player_embedded
> *


 :wow: :wow: car definetly working and that paint job killing :wow:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 27 2010, 05:12 PM~17900413
> *thanks eddie i was just going  to add to the topic  :biggrin:
> DT equipped
> *


lookin good keebs, single pump!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 06:28 PM~17900926
> *:wow:  :wow: car definetly working and that paint job killing :wow:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2010, 09:38 PM~17902927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks brothas 
dt bladder does work 
N Eddie were u get those pics at I haven't even seen those yet :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

*IS THAT THE SAME M.C.? WHAT A CHANGE IN THE LOOK :thumbsup: :worship:*


----------



## kold187um

*WHAT UP SERGIO? LONG TIME NO HEAR.  *


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 28 2010, 09:44 AM~17905924
> *IS THAT THE SAME M.C.?  WHAT A CHANGE IN THE LOOK :thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 28 2010, 09:44 AM~17905924
> *THAT'S HOW KEEBS DOES IT.</span>*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 28 2010, 09:46 AM~17905950
> *WHAT UP SERGIO?  LONG TIME NO HEAR.
> *


what up you get that 64 in the works yet?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 28 2010, 07:38 PM~17911407
> *what up you get that 64 in the works yet?
> *



*what's up Serg I see you got your computer back up.* :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 28 2010, 06:06 PM~17910472
> *THAT'S HOW KEEBS DOES IT.
> *


Shoot Im trying to keep up with the big boys......
Na j/p just want to break away from the stereo type 
Hopper can b clean 2 I need a lil more to get there .... :happysad:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jun 27 2010, 10:07 PM~17903235
> *Thanks brothas
> dt bladder does work
> N Eddie were u get those pics at I haven't even seen those yet  :biggrin:
> *



*I HAVE SOURCES EVERYWHERE, LOL... :biggrin: JUST PLAYING A HOMIE SENT ME THE PICS.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 29 2010, 04:44 PM~17919802
> *I HAVE SOURCES EVERYWHERE, LOL... :biggrin: JUST PLAYING A HOMIE SENT ME THE PICS.
> *


KOOL I Wii b in touch ..... take it easy :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 28 2010, 06:06 PM~17910472
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>SUP EDDIE?*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 28 2010, 09:24 PM~17912691
> *what's up Serg I see you got your computer back up.</span> :biggrin:
> *





*<span style=\'color:red\'>NAW NOT YET. MAYBE NEXT YEAR. GOING TO BRING OUT MY CADDILAC FIRST AND TAKE MY TIME ON MY 64.

MOST LIKELY I WILL BRING MY 64 TO YOU TO DO THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 29 2010, 08:14 PM~17921680
> *Sup Bill how are you and Tina doing.</span>*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 29 2010, 08:17 PM~17921722
> *NAW NOT YET.  MAYBE NEXT YEAR.  GOING TO BRING OUT MY CADDILAC FIRST AND TAKE MY TIME ON MY 64.
> 
> MOST LIKELY I WILL BRING MY 64 TO YOU TO DO THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION
> *



* :0 GOOD CHOICE TAKING IT TO DT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 29 2010, 08:17 PM~17921722
> *NAW NOT YET.  MAYBE NEXT YEAR.  GOING TO BRING OUT MY CADDILAC FIRST AND TAKE MY TIME ON MY 64.
> 
> MOST LIKELY I WILL BRING MY 64 TO YOU TO DO THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION
> *


just give me a call when your ready :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

sup pimps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jun 30 2010, 10:47 AM~17926702
> *just give me a call when your ready :biggrin:
> *



*KOOL*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17899908
> *KEEBS AT THE MODESTO PICNIC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMBiMd-KS9I...player_embedded
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2010, 02:49 PM~17899954
> *another on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfwmZq6vl7M
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 27 2010, 04:50 PM~17900630
> * @ 1:30
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/pag...UIsPkNLe5xnxvXO
> *


la cucaracha back in the day uffin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jun 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17902916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice looking paint job keebs


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 30 2010, 06:19 PM~17930187
> *thats a nice looking paint job keebs
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 2 2010, 05:08 AM~17943214
> *TTT
> *


YALL HAVE A FUN, SAFE HOLIDAY WEEKEND.

FROM YOUR PEPS IN L.A.

THE STR8TIPPIN CREW :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jul 2 2010, 01:46 PM~17946845
> *YALL HAVE A FUN, SAFE HOLIDAY WEEKEND.
> 
> FROM YOUR PEPS IN L.A.
> 
> THE STR8TIPPIN CREW :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## nme1




----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*UPCOMING EVENT 
ON AUGUST 14

INDIVIDUALS CC SAN JOSE CHAPTER PICNIC AT BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE.

INSPIRATIONS CC 1ST ANNUAL CHIVO MEMORIAL PICNIC AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK.

LAY M LOW CC BBQ SHOW AND SHINE AND HOP AT RONALD McNEIL MIDDLE SCHOOL IN EAST PALO ALTO.*


----------



## 559karlo

Looking for a 44 or 42 moon roof who has one ? :biggrin:
For my 62 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 5 2010, 05:56 PM~17967348
> *UPCOMING EVENT
> ON AUGUST 14
> 
> INDIVIDUALS CC SAN JOSE CHAPTER PICNIC AT BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE.
> 
> INSPIRATIONS CC 1ST ANNUAL CHIVO MEMORIAL PICNIC AT LAKE CUNNINGHAM PARK.
> LAY M LOW CC BBQ SHOW AND SHINE AND HOP AT RONALD McNEIL MIDDLE SCHOOL IN EAST PALO ALTO.
> *


what day is this on eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 5 2010, 11:24 PM~17970276
> *what day is this on eddie?
> *



*ALL 3 ARE ON THE 14TH*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 6 2010, 05:19 AM~17971201
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>WHAT UP EDDIE? I SEE YOU UP EARLY :biggrin:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jul 6 2010, 09:34 AM~17972274
> *I'M FREAKIN EARLY BIRD :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what's up DT Fam how's everyone :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

what's going on guy's :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Update on Pricing 


Bladder Kit 275.00 plus shipping
(1/4" steel tank,3/8" rods Del Toro Bladder,1/2" thick backing plate

Guage and Reducer fitting 25.00 Kit

Del Toro Bladder 160.00*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 9 2010, 02:09 PM~18004084
> *what's going on guy's :biggrin:
> *



*HELLO THERE STRANGER :biggrin: *


----------



## gente94

CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL

















!!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

SERGIO IT'S BEEN A YEAR ALREADY WHEN AM I GOING TO GET MY DUMP THAT YOU OWE ME????


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 11 2010, 04:58 PM~18018843
> *SERGIO IT'S BEEN A YEAR ALREADY WHEN AM I GOING TO GET MY DUMP THAT YOU OWE ME????
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:11 PM~18004097
> *Update on Pricing
> Bladder Kit 275.00 plus shipping
> (1/4" steel tank,3/8" rods Del Toro Bladder,1/2" thick backing plate
> 
> Guage and Reducer fitting 25.00 Kit
> 
> Del Toro Bladder 160.00
> *


i need this, how much shipped to 78759? Do you take paypal? Also I need a new tank but im not sure if i have enough room, what is the length of a new tank? or could you guys make one a little shorter if need be? thanks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 11 2010, 04:58 PM~18018843
> *SERGIO IT'S BEEN A YEAR ALREADY WHEN AM I GOING TO GET MY DUMP THAT YOU OWE ME????
> *


It's coming should be at least a month though. You will get your dump.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 17 2010, 03:33 PM~18070010
> *i need this, how much shipped to 78759? Do you take paypal? Also I need a new tank but im not sure if i have enough room, what is the length of a new tank? or could you guys make one a little shorter if need be? thanks
> *


yea paypal is [email protected] add five for shipping the tank is 11 inches it can be made shorter if needed the steel tank alone is 120.00 plus 10 to ship


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 19 2010, 11:06 AM~18081533
> *yea paypal is [email protected] add five for shipping the tank is 11 inches it can be made shorter in needed the steel tank alone is 120.00 plus 10 to ship
> *


Money sent. $30 for gauge kit. i'll measure my trunk and see if the tank will fit in the space i have thanks again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*what up guys how is everyone doing :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1




----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

what my peoples? yall must be working hard. where yall at?

*TTT*


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by kold187um+Jul 26 2010, 04:18 PM~18145686-->
> 
> 
> 
> what my peoples?  yall must be working hard.  where yall at?
> 
> *TTT*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@Jul 27 2010, 11:45 PM~18160924
> *
> *


sup guy's been busy moving what's new


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jul 26 2010, 04:18 PM~18145686
> *what my peoples?  yall must be working hard.  where yall at?
> 
> my computer took a dump so I have to come over my brothers every so often to check in :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 28 2010, 08:52 PM~18169200
> *
> my computer took a dump so I have to come over my brothers every so often to check in :biggrin:
> *


that sucks. i pay my bills and every thing on my computer


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jul 31 2010, 08:52 PM~18196237
> *
> *




*congrads to Rudy and the team for doing good in Bakerfield*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 1 2010, 02:59 PM~18200710
> *congrads to Rudy and the team for doing good in Bakerfield
> *


where are the pics eddie?


----------



## 68niou1

YOU KNOW WHO U ARE :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 2 2010, 10:23 AM~18206478
> *YOU KNOW WHO U ARE  :biggrin:
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 2 2010, 09:23 AM~18206478
> *YOU KNOW WHO U ARE  :biggrin:
> *


did you make it out there pimp?


----------



## 68niou1

NAH BUT I HERD... HAD TO WORK


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 2 2010, 09:39 AM~18206598
> *NAH BUT I HERD...  HAD TO WORK
> *


i had to work too


----------



## Nasty

How much for a set of chrome 8'' cyl and a pair of 12'' cyl ?


----------



## nme1




----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 2 2010, 10:23 AM~18206478
> *YOU KNOW WHO U ARE  :biggrin:
> *


Win :dunno:


----------



## bluburban

Eddie moneythat's my pump in your avitar it's working good trying to get ahold of Sergio jr need another adex and a couple of presto plus's


----------



## PEEWEE408

Del Toro tied for second had a good time though.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Aug 4 2010, 09:32 AM~18226007
> *Win  :dunno:
> *



THE AFTER HOPS... TIED AT 89 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

much props to del toro that single was working on sunday


----------



## Del toro hoppers

:biggrin: after hop the regal hit 91+


----------



## Del toro hoppers

and Rudy's 63 single pump is coming to play soon!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Del toro hoppers

:0  :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Aug 4 2010, 12:31 PM~18227525
> *Eddie moneythat's my pump in your avitar it's working good trying to get ahold of Sergio jr need another adex and a couple of presto plus's
> *


iLL TRY AND GET A HOLD OF HIM FOR YA.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by PEEWEE408_@Aug 5 2010, 12:20 AM~18233633
> *Del Toro tied for second had a good time though.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Del toro hoppers_@Aug 6 2010, 10:04 PM~18249502
> * and Rudy's 63 single pump is coming to play soon!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*CAN'T WAIT :0 *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 2 2010, 05:51 AM~18204983
> *where are the pics eddie?
> *


*
I DIDN'T GO I THOUGHT YOU DID :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 2 2010, 10:45 AM~18206649
> *i had to work too
> *



*WHAT!!! YOU WORK ON L.I.L PETER*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 2 2010, 12:25 PM~18207345
> *How much for a set of chrome 8'' cyl and a pair of 12'' cyl ?
> *


*pm'ed you*


----------



## Del toro hoppers

:biggrin: :wow: :wow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_rjvSB1TZw


----------



## 559karlo

Video looks good 

:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Del toro hoppers_@Aug 8 2010, 09:22 PM~18261474
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :wow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_rjvSB1TZw
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Good to see Rudy back out there doin his thang! :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

>


[/quote]




>


[/quote]




>


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Del toro hoppers

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mOTJcEBnnE


----------



## Del toro hoppers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqlO7qd_1j4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vva_a8Bu8RE


----------



## Del toro hoppers

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Aug 4 2010, 09:32 AM~18226007
> *Win  :dunno:
> *


YES WE WIN + YOU ARE DIFFERENT CATEGORY DON'T WORRY FOR DEL TORO HOPPERS. :wow: :wow: :wow: REMEMBER WE HAVE THE CAR FOR THE SINGLE IMPALA CATEGORY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mOTJcEBnnE


----------



## TopDogg

Here's a Del Toro car dancer, from over 10 years ago.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 06:38 PM~18305076
> *Here's a Del Toro car dancer, from over 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rudy's 63 at 2:10


----------



## Del toro hoppers

http://www.youtube.com/watch_videos?more_u...&type=7&index=4


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Aug 15 2010, 08:44 PM~18317586
> *what's up Bill</span>[/i]*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE EVERYONE AT :biggrin: *


----------



## CITYBOY214

HIT 83"


----------



## CITYBOY214

NO WEIGHT ALL POWER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 06:01 AM~18320066
> *HIT 83"
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 16 2010, 06:02 AM~18320074
> *NO WEIGHT ALL POWER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*looking real good  *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Today's Birthdays 
22 members are celebrating their birthday today
slammedtoys(29), nc_boostn(28), Rusto67(28), GOODTIMER(36), original square(48), E Money408(36), estupet_beach(34), Eternal Life(41), TIMER'S BIGOTE(38), elborracho(32), *Eddie$Money(36) *,LowRider_69(21), ghettomomo213(29), --TJ--(32), PADRINO(66), SD CUTLASS(36), srt1(39), ONECLEANREGAL(19), hodaddy(34), LIL_JAY-D(30), Tony 76 MC(23), Chevy59berrie(54)


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 17 2010, 10:15 PM~18339358
> *Today's Birthdays
> 22 members are celebrating their birthday today
> slammedtoys(29), nc_boostn(28), Rusto67(28), GOODTIMER(36), original square(48), E Money408(36), estupet_beach(34), Eternal Life(41), TIMER'S BIGOTE(38), elborracho(32), Eddie$Money(36) ,LowRider_69(21), ghettomomo213(29), --TJ--(32), PADRINO(66), SD CUTLASS(36), srt1(39), ONECLEANREGAL(19), hodaddy(34), LIL_JAY-D(30), Tony 76 MC(23), Chevy59berrie(54)
> *



*Yup I'm getting freakin old*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 18 2010, 07:36 PM~18347716
> *TTMFT
> *


DAMN EDDIE. HAPPY B LATED BIRTHDAY.  MAY YOU ENJOY MANY MORE.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Aug 19 2010, 10:53 AM~18352854
> *DAMN EDDIE.  HAPPY B LATED BIRTHDAY.  MAY YOU ENJOY MANY MORE.
> *



*THANKS YOU BILL  *


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave: 











:h5:


----------



## nme1




----------



## 559karlo

I have a LT 99 4.3 v8 for sale its just Like a Lt 1 but smaller piston $600 obo
And its complete nothing missing


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP D T FAMILY?

WHATS CRACKING OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Aug 21 2010, 11:37 AM~18369519
> *WHAT UP D T FAMILY?
> 
> WHATS CRACKING OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND?
> *



_NOTHNING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND BUT NEXT WEEKEND IS THE LO*LISTICS CAR SHOW IN WOODLAND._


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Aug 21 2010, 10:37 AM~18369519
> *WHAT UP D T FAMILY?
> 
> WHATS CRACKING OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND?
> *


you going to the majestics event tomorrow?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 21 2010, 12:11 PM~18369724
> *you going to the majestics event tomorrow?
> *


_You headed to that show Peter :biggrin: _


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 21 2010, 11:11 AM~18369720
> *NOTHNING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND BUT NEXT WEEKEND IS THE LO*LISTICS CAR SHOW IN WOODLAND.
> *


that cant be next weekend


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 21 2010, 11:13 AM~18369735
> *You headed to that show Peter :biggrin:
> *


i'm going to be in the area,might check it out


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 21 2010, 12:15 PM~18369739
> *that cant be next weekend
> *



_yeah Peter it's next weekend :angry:  _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 21 2010, 12:20 PM~18369759
> *i'm going to be in the area,might check it out
> *



_Cool if ya go you gotta take pics._


----------



## Eddie-Money

_A old school pic_


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 21 2010, 11:11 AM~18369720
> *yeah Peter it's next weekend :angry:
> *


estas loco eddie it's the 26th of sept.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529991


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Aug 21 2010, 07:37 PM~18372018
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=529991&st=720
> estas loco eddie it's the 26th of sept.
> *



_lol... :roflmao: _


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 21 2010, 06:39 PM~18372027
> *lol... :roflmao:
> *


too many cervezas for you eddie :buttkick:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_Adam's single pump Monte_


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## chongo1

wutup deltoro homies ill be pickin up a bladder this winter no more chippin for me uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 21 2010, 06:56 PM~18372135
> *wutup deltoro homies ill be pickin up a bladder this winter no more chippin for me uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_from STR8TRIPPIN CC SO CAL_


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Aug 21 2010, 07:56 PM~18372135
> *wutup deltoro homies ill be pickin up a bladder this winter no more chippin for me uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



_Holla at me when your ready_


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

_Video of Adam's single pump Monte 8 batteries _


----------



## CITYBOY214

86' still not on bumper yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 23 2010, 05:02 AM~18381658
> *86' still not on bumper yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Aug 22 2010, 10:17 PM~18379188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Double Pump Deltoro


----------



## dirty_duece

hey del toro did yall ever do that raffle or was i the only one that paid


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 23 2010, 06:02 AM~18381658
> *86' still not on bumper yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Aug 23 2010, 10:23 AM~18383351
> *Double Pump Deltoro
> *



_nice_


----------



## black84

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by black84_@Aug 23 2010, 04:51 PM~18386584
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214




----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 21 2010, 08:07 PM~18372187
> *Holla at me when your ready
> *


i sure will homie i wanna have it all buttoned up this winter so i can hit bumper next spring


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 24 2010, 01:53 PM~18394692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_LOOKS FUCKIN KILLER_


----------



## CITYBOY214

THANKS HOMIE GOT IT WORKING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes+Aug 23 2010, 10:23 AM~18383351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Double Pump Deltoro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Killin that bumper!
> <!--QuoteBegin-CITYBOY214_@Aug 24 2010, 01:53 PM~18394692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN they need to get bigger sticks.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 24 2010, 09:52 PM~18399188
> *Killin that bumper!
> DAMN they need to get bigger sticks.
> *


_Sup Serg!!!! :biggrin: _


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

SUP EDDIE U FINALLY BACK AT WORK


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18399512
> *SUP EDDIE U FINALLY BACK AT WORK
> *


_Yeah finally at work started Monday _


----------



## Eddie-Money

_I SEE YA BIG JOHN :biggrin: _


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Aug 24 2010, 12:53 PM~18394692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

_WHAT'S UP BOILER :biggrin: _


----------



## WUTITDU

Any chrome 3/4" deltrol check valves?


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 28 2010, 04:53 PM~18429311
> *WHAT'S UP BOILER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTMFT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 28 2010, 06:52 PM~18429832
> *Any chrome 3/4" deltrol check valves?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 31 2010, 08:05 PM~18455762
> *:dunno:
> *



_PM'ed you_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 31 2010, 09:42 PM~18456176
> *PM'ed you
> *


sup Eddie :biggrin: 

Just dropin in to say wad up

Serg and the crew you guys comin to Vegas????Hit me up if ya do


----------



## wieghtismyfriend

ur bladder pump is a joke


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18460014
> *ur bladder pump is a joke
> *


It works for my ride......
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18460014
> *ur bladder pump is a joke
> *



:barf:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:41 PM~18457947
> *sup Eddie :biggrin:
> 
> Just dropin in to say wad up
> 
> Serg and the crew you guys comin to Vegas????Hit me up if ya do
> *



_what's up Ron how are things with you guys? :biggrin: _


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 1 2010, 08:48 PM~18465521
> *
> *



_what's up Ric how are things with the family haven't heard from you in a minute._


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18465590
> *what's up Ric how are things with the family haven't heard from you in a minute.
> *


doin alright bro just hangin in there and yourself bro uffin: hows all been?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 1 2010, 07:48 PM~18465521
> *
> *


 :wave: was up rick?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 08:51 AM~18460014
> *ur bladder pump is a joke
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18460014
> *ur bladder pump is a joke
> *




YOURE RIGHT ... BLADDERS ARE A JOKE WHEN WEIGHTSYOURFRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 5 2010, 11:39 AM~18491637
> *YOURE RIGHT ... BLADDERS ARE A JOKE  WHEN WEIGHTSYOURFRIEND  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m34a9eRZ-Po


----------



## 559karlo

Thanks serg got those switches ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Sep 6 2010, 11:59 AM~18498512
> *Thanks serg got those switches ..... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CITYBOY214

ALL DAY LONG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 



_<span style=\'color:green\'>YOU GUYS DOING REAL GOOD._</span>


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



_DT TEAM TEXAS_


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

thats sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_ttt_


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 1 2010, 09:41 PM~18465441
> *what's up Ron how are things with you guys? :biggrin:
> *


We keepin real busy, you know same ol lowerider shit :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 11:10 PM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nice shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 08:10 PM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTMFT :biggrin: _


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT CUTLASS CLEAN.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Need a price on an adex shipped to new orleans regular and super duty thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Sep 10 2010, 04:08 PM~18536047
> *Need a price on an adex shipped to new orleans regular and super duty thanks
> *



_PM'ED UP._


----------



## Eddie-Money

_WHAT UP DT FAM I'M GONNA BE UPDATING THE DEL TORO WEBSITE SEND ME YOUR PICS OR VIDEO IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS _


----------



## Karma502

I need a price on 2 bladder tank kits just the tank and bladder not the hole pump and also a price on a adex


----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT UP FAMILY, ONE OF OUR DEL TORO FAMILY MEMBERS LOST ANYTHING IN A FIRE.




> _Originally posted by Cultura_@Sep 11 2010, 11:16 AM~18541358
> *Hello Lay it Low Community...
> I wanted to ask for your help in any way that you can.
> A Good friend and the Inspirations San Francisco Car Club President Nelson Alvardo and his entire familiy Lost their Home due to the San Bruno Fire/ Gas Explosion. They unfornately lost everything...
> This left his familia of 11 homeless!
> His brother & an elder were burned while escaping the fire. His wife is 8 months pregnant.
> 
> PLEASE help by:
> 1. Donating blood in the San Bruno, CA area.
> 2. Contribute at Bank of America account #0123175307
> 3. Donate cloth
> 4. Volunteer for the fundraiser (TBA)
> 5. Donate furniture.
> 
> We will be collecting things for Nelson's family:
> 
> In San Francisco, CA
> Sunday (9/12/10) at LA RAZA PARK 25th st. and San Bruno Ave from 4 pm till the Sunday night cruise starts fell free to bring anything that you like for the family
> 
> In Pittsburg, CA
> Pittsburg Thursday night car show (9/16/10) we will be collecting donations also for the family for all those that can’t make it down to s.f.
> 
> Family profile: Nelson & Tina (also 8 mths. pregnant/boy), Toni 14 yrs./boy, Family of four (boy/4 yrs, girl/6 yrs.), Elderly parents, Jose (adult male).
> 
> I will update the post whenever I get new information...
> 
> Contact me for any ?'s.
> I THANK ALL OF YOU for your concerns and love. Let's keep the family in our thoughts...
> 
> -Alfonso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Karma502_@Sep 11 2010, 09:37 AM~18540788
> *I need a price on 2 bladder tank kits just the tank and bladder not the hole pump and also a price on a adex
> *



_PM sent_


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 12 2010, 09:30 AM~18546846
> *WHAT UP FAMILY, ONE OF OUR DEL TORO FAMILY MEMBERS LOST ANYTHING IN A FIRE.
> *


damn this sucks


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Sep 7 2010, 12:10 AM~18502817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



single or double?


----------



## Eddie-Money

_Keebs's single Monte DT Powered_


----------



## 559karlo

:thumbsup: 









That's a badass pic :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## nme1

> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a badass pic :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a badass pic :biggrin:


[/quote]



:thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

:thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: 

what up Eddie?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 10 2010, 03:32 PM~18536214
> *WHAT UP DT FAM I'M GONNA BE UPDATING THE DEL TORO WEBSITE SEND ME YOUR PICS OR VIDEO IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS
> *


eddie, you going to vegas for the super show?


----------



## 254El Lechero

how much for a bladder tank and the total shipping to waco ,tx :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: 

what up Eddie?
[/quote]


_WHAT'S UP BILL LONG TIME NO CHAT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18565295
> *eddie, you going to vegas for the super show?
> *



_ :dunno: Peter a Mexican has to save his money lol... me and my wife are expecting another child January so I gotta start saving lol.... are you going._


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 14 2010, 04:11 PM~18567965
> * :dunno: Peter a Mexican has to save his money lol... me and my wife are expecting another child January so I gotta start saving lol.... are you going.
> *


congratulations eddie. i was planning on going but i just got a call that my ladies mom wants to celebrate her bday in november in las vegas with us :angry: cant afford to go two months back 2 back.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 14 2010, 05:11 PM~18567965
> * :dunno: Peter a Mexican has to save his money lol... me and my wife are expecting another child January so I gotta start saving lol.... are you going.
> *


*Ditto but mine in March :cheesy: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

_wassup stranger :biggrin: _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Sep 14 2010, 12:29 PM~18565473
> *how much for a bladder tank and the total shipping to waco ,tx :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_PM SENT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 14 2010, 06:06 PM~18568396
> *congratulations eddie. i was planning on going but i just got a call that my ladies mom wants to celebrate her bday in november in las vegas with us :angry:  cant afford to go two months back 2 back.
> *



_<span style=\'color:green\'>THANKS PETER I'M ON THE SAME BOAT JUST TRYING UP TO SAVE UP SOME MONEY._</span>


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 14 2010, 06:22 PM~18569131
> *Ditto but mine in March :cheesy:
> *


oh shit :cheesy: congrats sergio your basketball team is almost complete :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 15 2010, 01:28 PM~18576093
> *oh shit :cheesy:  congrats sergio your basketball team is almost complete  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 14 2010, 07:22 PM~18569131
> *Ditto but mine in March :cheesy:
> *



_CONGRADS SERG :biggrin: _


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 15 2010, 01:28 PM~18576093
> *oh shit :cheesy:  congrats sergio your basketball team is almost complete  :biggrin:
> *


More of a football fan myself . Plus I can have more on the Roster lol  :wow: :biggrin: :0


----------



## atxhopper

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Sep 14 2010, 02:29 PM~18565473
> *how much for a bladder tank and the total shipping to waco ,tx :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The bladder tank kit is 320 shipped nation wide


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

whats up with my dump? damn near 2 years brah!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Sep 19 2010, 04:16 PM~18605535-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Sep 19 2010, 04:18 PM~18605546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18614627
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## 559karlo

I


> kings of the street 2010 vol 2
> 
> includes the carhop from the show
> 
> cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and new hoppin shirts from LS
> 
> ihop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flag hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuses


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTMFT_


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 20 2010, 04:34 PM~18614645
> *:wave:
> *


whats up eddie? :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 22 2010, 05:34 PM~18635537
> *whats up eddie? :wave:
> *



_WHAT'S UP PETER. :biggrin: _


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 22 2010, 05:08 PM~18635769
> *WHAT'S UP PETER. :biggrin:
> *


getting ready :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 25 2010, 10:21 AM~18658959
> *getting ready :cheesy:
> *



_FOR WHAT :dunno: _


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 16 2010, 09:43 AM~18582436
> *The bladder tank kit is 320 shipped nation wide
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfjjOEMWESo


----------



## Eddie-Money

Single pump Impala

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z5E3J6VYuM


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qUuyHpA5Y


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP5kq4KJdAo


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oirQXvNAdtQ


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 25 2010, 12:05 PM~18659787
> *FOR WHAT :dunno:
> *


you going to the show ?


----------



## Eddie-Money

_not sure yet _


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 25 2010, 07:02 PM~18661891
> *not sure yet
> *


its going to b a good one


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 25 2010, 08:12 PM~18661941
> *its going to b a good one
> *



_you bring anything to the show_


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 25 2010, 07:28 PM~18662029
> *you bring anything to the show
> *


 :dunno: hno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 25 2010, 08:51 PM~18662170
> *:dunno:  hno:
> *



_damn if I can't make it someone has to take pics :angry: _


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## del toro

I JUST HAD TO STOP BY N SAY THAT'S A BAD ASS LAST NAME!!!!!!! ONE MORE THING WOULD YOU SPONSOR SOME ONE? IF YOU WOULD I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A SET UP WITH MY LAST NAME ON IT JUST THOUGHT I'D ASK LET ME KNOW OR HOOK ME UP PRICE WISE :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP TEAM DT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Sep 28 2010, 07:45 AM~18680777
> *
> 
> WHAT UP TEAM DT
> *


 :wave: whats happening in la?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Sep 28 2010, 08:45 AM~18680777
> *
> 
> WHAT UP TEAM DT
> *



_what's up Bill_


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## nme1




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

TTT


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## 559karlo

What up fellas !!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 5 2010, 01:53 PM~18743025
> *What up fellas !!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## nme1

any DT family going to the suoer show?


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18781046
> *TTT
> *


what up Eddie? did yall make that vegas trip?


----------



## kameleonlac

Whats your guys price for 3 return hoses with chrome ends shipped to 76108


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18783393
> *what up Eddie?  did yall make that vegas trip?
> *



_THE ONLY ONE THAT WENT WAS PETER BILL , WHAT A MINUTE PETER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE PICS :biggrin: _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 5 2010, 02:53 PM~18743025
> *What up fellas !!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



SUP KEEBS HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 11 2010, 06:16 PM~18786214
> *SUP KEEBS HOW'S EVERYTHING WITH YOU BROTHA :biggrin:
> *


Good bro ....just working on the Monte....going to test it this week in bakers....I'm shooting for another ten inches :biggrin: 
What's up in your neck of the woods ?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Oct 11 2010, 03:33 PM~18785190
> *Whats your guys price for 3 return hoses with chrome ends shipped to 76108
> *



_PM SENT :biggrin: _


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 11 2010, 07:53 PM~18787066
> *Good bro ....just working on the Monte....going  to test it this week in bakers....I'm shooting for another ten inches  :biggrin:
> What's up in your neck of the woods ?
> *


 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 11 2010, 04:24 PM~18785828
> *THE ONLY ONE THAT WENT WAS PETER BILL , WHAT A MINUTE PETER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE PICS :biggrin:
> *


i just got home eddie and dont have too many pics. i have some video of the hop at the show.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 13 2010, 09:56 AM~18799262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 13 2010, 12:29 PM~18800369
> *i just got home eddie and dont have too many pics. i have some video of the hop at the show.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

TTT

TEAM DT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 14 2010, 01:01 PM~18810664
> *TTT
> 
> TEAM DT
> *




:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## Eddie-Money

_TTT_


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 20 2010, 08:31 AM~18859741
> *:biggrin:
> *


A KEEBS, YOU LAYING AND PLAYING THAT DUCE OR IS THAT BITCH GOING TO BE SEEING SOME BUMPER ACTION?  

*TTT* TEAM DT


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 20 2010, 09:12 AM~18860053
> *A KEEBS, YOU LAYING AND PLAYING THAT DUCE OR IS THAT BITCH GOING TO BE SEEING SOME BUMPER ACTION?
> 
> TTT  TEAM DT
> *


Lay n play but I live by this sane.....
Hopp it or junk it.....that's what my boy told some dude one day on the streets here in town. He was only three at the time lol...so now that's our thang.. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 20 2010, 08:02 PM~18865697
> *Lay n play but I live by this sane.....
> Hopp it or junk it.....that's what my boy told some dude one day on the streets here in town. He was only three at the time lol...so now that's our thang.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 20 2010, 08:02 PM~18865697
> *Lay n play but I live by this sane.....
> Hopp it or junk it.....that's what my boy told some dude one day on the streets here in town. He was only three at the time lol...so now that's our thang.. :biggrin:
> *


THATS KOOL. SOUNDS LIKE MY THREE YEAR OLD. HE BE CALLING OUT THE CHIPPERS.. :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP DT FAM


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Oct 21 2010, 04:26 PM~18873349
> *WHAT UP DT FAM
> *



*what's poppin fam.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT :biggrin:  *


----------



## Eddie-Money

allcoupedup(36), CMEDROP(27), 6TY EIGHT(32), Lascrew(43),*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL SERG  *


----------



## nme1

happy bday sergio


----------



## TopDogg

Single pump champ, Pedro, at La Gente's car show.


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18898330
> *Single pump champ, Pedro, at La Gente's car show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*BY DEMAND 

DOUBLE PUMP DELTORO BLADDER WHAMMY KIT

16" LONG (TWO INCHES LONGER THAN MOST WHAMMY TANKS)

1/4" THICK STEEL

STEEL RODS

3/4" FILL PORTS ON EA SIDE

DEL TORO BLADDER

2-300 PSI PRESSURE GUAGES WITH ADAPTER FITTINGS

PRICE 450.00 PLUS SHIPPING *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 26 2010, 10:12 AM~18911990
> *BY DEMAND
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP DELTORO BLADDER WHAMMY KIT
> 
> 16" LONG (TWO INCHES LONGER THAN MOST WHAMMY TANKS)
> 
> 1/4" THICK STEEL
> 
> STEEL RODS
> 
> 3/4" FILL PORTS ON EA SIDE
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER
> 
> 2-300 PSI PRESSURE GUAGES WITH ADAPTER FITTINGS
> 
> PRICE 450.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 26 2010, 10:14 AM~18912008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1




----------



## 559karlo

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## black84

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 29 2010, 10:31 PM~18945015
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

KEEBS TEARING IT UP!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by black84_@Oct 30 2010, 12:56 AM~18945591
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW ARE THINGS IN FRESNO. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT


----------



## rgarcia15928

Put this car hop on your calender!!! we paying big money to winners


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 1 2010, 01:41 PM~18959673
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18962543
> *:wave:
> *


sup with you guys?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 1 2010, 07:53 PM~18962555
> *sup with you guys?
> *



NUTTIN CHILLIN JUST TRYING TO GET SOME CAR'S ON THE BUMPER HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING IN H-TOWN


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 1 2010, 10:20 PM~18962812
> *NUTTIN CHILLIN JUST TRYING TO GET SOME CAR'S ON THE BUMPER HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING IN H-TOWN
> *


we've been busy bro with things & getting ready for this show


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## CITYBOY214

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 2 2010, 06:58 PM~18970886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A NICE CAR LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18962843
> *we've been busy bro with things & getting ready for this show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 4 2010, 02:24 PM~18985972
> *THATS A NICE CAR LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




YES IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214

THANKS


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

10-23-10
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Don Pedro

SORRY BOUT THAT,ILL FIX WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## Don Pedro

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Code:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Nov 6 2010, 11:32 AM~19001376
> *SORRY BOUT THAT,ILL FIX WHEN I GET HOME.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Nov 6 2010, 11:32 AM~19001370
> *10-23-10
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
> *



:wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Nov 6 2010, 01:32 PM~19001370
> *10-23-10
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
> *





> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Nov 6 2010, 01:36 PM~19001391
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-y7WCIu_PY?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIXT! :biggrin: 

v/D-y7WCIu_PY?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 6 2010, 06:39 PM~19003511
> *FIXT!  :biggrin:
> 
> v/D-y7WCIu_PY?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE ONE

How for the wire wheel brushes??? pm me. Thanks


----------



## sleepy64

lil. sergio wat up buddy, this is ruben peters nephew. im here once again seeing wat up con ustedes.


----------



## Eddie-Money

where's Lil Serg, Peter and the fam at :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

TTT

EDDIE, WHATS UP ON THAT TRIP?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Nov 8 2010, 11:27 AM~19016213
> *TTT
> 
> EDDIE, WHATS UP ON THAT TRIP?
> *



I'M GONNA FIND OUT THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT'S UP FAMILY


----------



## 68niou1

qvole homies


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 9 2010, 01:57 PM~19026491
> *qvole homies
> *



WHAT'S UP PIMPIN HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 10:22 AM~19024943
> *WHAT'S UP FAMILY
> *



HI TINA :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 7 2010, 06:27 PM~19011190
> *where's Lil Serg, Peter and the fam at :biggrin:
> *


working eddie :angry:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 9 2010, 12:57 PM~19026491
> *qvole homies
> *


 :wave: how is it going nelson?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 9 2010, 05:44 PM~19028263
> *working eddie :angry:
> *



WORKING HUH!!!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214

ALL DAY LONG!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214+Nov 10 2010, 10:23 PM~19038036-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: cutty looking good Bad Boyz
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CITYBOY214_@Nov 10 2010, 10:31 PM~19038103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 10 2010, 08:23 PM~19038036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL DAY LONG!!!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Nov 10 2010, 08:31 PM~19038103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

that cutty is cool


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by sleepy64+Nov 7 2010, 12:09 PM~19007940-->
> 
> 
> 
> lil. sergio wat up buddy, this is ruben peters nephew. im here once again seeing wat up con ustedes.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wzup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 07:27 PM~19011190
> *where's Lil Serg, Peter and the fam at :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA [email protected] 9 2010, 10:22 AM~19024943
> *WHAT'S UP FAMILY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chilling
> <!--QuoteBegin-68niou1_@Nov 9 2010, 01:57 PM~19026491
> *qvole homies
> *


What's Crackin


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 11 2010, 10:04 PM~19047875
> *Wzup
> Working
> Chilling
> 
> What's Crackin
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*BY DEMAND 

DOUBLE PUMP DELTORO BLADDER WHAMMY KIT

16" LONG (TWO INCHES LONGER THAN MOST WHAMMY TANKS)

1/4" THICK STEEL

STEEL RODS

3/4" FILL PORTS ON EA SIDE

DEL TORO BLADDER

2-300 PSI PRESSURE GUAGES WITH ADAPTER FITTINGS

PRICE 450.00 PLUS SHIPPING *


























[/b][/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 13 2010, 09:10 AM~19058332
> *Special offer 350.00 for 1 week only!!!!
> *


 :0 


great deal


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 9 2010, 05:11 PM~19027946
> *WHAT'S UP PIMPIN HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING.
> *


good brother... loving it... tryen to get my rag on da bumper :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 20 2010, 01:08 AM~19116095
> *good brother... loving it... tryen to get my rag on da bumper :0
> *



that's real good to hear brotha congrads on your newborn hopefully we can all get together soon and kick much love from my fam to yours.


----------



## nme1

que pasa familia :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 21 2010, 12:12 AM~19122458
> *que pasa familia :wave:
> *




WHAT'S UP PETER JUST BEEN WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 21 2010, 12:03 PM~19124588
> *WHAT'S UP PETER JUST BEEN WORKING :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 21 2010, 12:19 PM~19124679
> *:wave:
> *



what's up Chris how have you been?


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## kold187um

WHATS UP EDDIE?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Nov 22 2010, 07:37 PM~19136784
> *WHATS UP EDDIE?
> *



what's up Bill how have you guys been?


----------



## Eddie-Money

Nelson El Co Single



















[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY DEL TORO FAMILIA GOD BLESS EVERYONE FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS.


----------



## nme1

Happy Thanksgiving Del Toro Familia. Be Safe


----------



## 559karlo

U all have a good T.G n bless all your families...


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## woeone23

Yo how much for a bladder pump with a
ported #13 pump head
block with 1" ports?


----------



## 68niou1

> Nelson El Co Single


[/quote]


even rudy had a hard time with this one lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

even rudy had a hard time with this one lol
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2010, 08:23 PM~19194726
> *TTT
> *


What up fellas .....
:420:


----------



## omar.soto96

/tuercassoto/videos/my-car/54796658/


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

What up 559 it's officiAL . We going to have a  "la cruda" fest Jan 1st 2011 @ plaza park visalia CA. Hope to see u there just a get together for all that want to chill n look @ some rydez.  a lil hopp also trying to get some money together 4 a pay out for the hopp but will keep u posted. Flyer  soon so for any 411 just pm me thanks .....  
Help by 
 
TRAFFIC CC
Low N Easy CC
Brown Society cc 
N more / Keebs 62
:biggrin:









[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 9 2010, 02:11 PM~18004097
> *Update on Pricing
> Bladder Kit 300.00 plus shipping
> (1/4" steel tank,3/8" rods Del Toro Bladder,1/2" thick backing plate
> 
> Guage and Reducer fitting 25.00 Kit
> 
> Del Toro Bladder 160.00
> *


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## casper38

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

BAD BOYS CUSTOM FROM DALLAS 64 IMPALA SINGLE BLADDER PUMP AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW HOP PICS  

65 inches













































[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## nme1

> BAD BOYS CUSTOM FROM DALLAS 64 IMPALA SINGLE BLADDER PUMP AT THE HOUSTON SUPER SHOW HOP PICS
> 
> 65 inches


[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 6 2010, 08:16 PM~19257859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Eddie.....
Who's car is that I like it .... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 6 2010, 09:03 PM~19258446
> *What up Eddie.....
> Who's car is that I like it .... :biggrin:
> *



it's a homies car from the Central Valley :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks sergio cant wait to get my cady back :biggrin:


----------



## CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME

Anybody know how many batteries he is running to the front pump in the Impala.


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 7 2010, 10:35 PM~19268553
> *TTT
> *


Whats crackin Eddie and the DT boys. Hope everything is cool and you guys have a great holiday


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2010, 10:17 PM~19268949
> *Whats crackin Eddie and the DT boys. Hope everything is cool and you guys have a great holiday
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Dec 7 2010, 10:35 AM~19263097
> *Thanks sergio cant wait to get my cady back  :biggrin:
> *


looking good so far,everything on suspension done, working on rack now,will be ready for saturday.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@Dec 8 2010, 05:33 PM~19276161
> *looking good so far,everything on suspension done, working on rack now,will be ready for saturday.
> *



WHAT'S UP BIG SERG


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2010, 10:17 PM~19268949
> *Whats crackin Eddie and the DT boys. Hope everything is cool and you guys have a great holiday
> *


Sup Ron thanks same to you and the team


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 8 2010, 07:30 PM~19277528
> *Sup Ron thanks same to you and the team
> *



:wave:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

keebs62, switches4life


Sup Fam


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 8 2010, 07:33 PM~19277568
> *keebs62, switches4life
> Sup Fam
> *


sup sup eddie, whats the weather like at there, we got cold weather here in h town, finally having some time to work on my single monte :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CUSTOM 70 NDUTIME_@Dec 7 2010, 05:25 PM~19264906
> *Anybody know how many  batteries he is running to the front pump in the Impala.
> *


a secret :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2010, 07:37 PM~19277617
> *sup sup eddie, whats the weather like at there, we got cold weather here in h town, finally having some time to work on my single monte  :biggrin:
> *



the weather is shitty here in Northern Cali it freakin cold and rainy, can't wait to see that Del Toro Bladder equipped Single out there to shut it down in Tejas.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 8 2010, 07:10 PM~19277977
> *the weather is shitty here in Northern Cali it freakin cold and rainy, can't wait to see that Del Toro Bladder equipped Single out there to shut it down in Tejas.
> *


haha eddie its a nice 75 degree day out here in la :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 8 2010, 09:46 PM~19279070
> *haha eddie its a nice 75 degree day out here in la  :biggrin:
> *



YOU SUCK PETER :biggrin: J/K


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2010, 07:37 PM~19277617
> *sup sup eddie, whats the weather like at there, we got cold weather here in h town, finally having some time to work on my single monte  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 8 2010, 11:29 PM~19280272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y u posting me as a chipper lol ....


----------



## dena4life-D

Low Riderz
Christmas
Toy Drive
&
Hop Off
Sunday, December 19, 2010
From 9a—5:30p
Los Angeles Sports Arena
On M.L. King & Figueroa

Participants must bring an unwrapped toy valued at $10 or a $10 cash donation. Entry fee for hop is an additional $25.

$$$ Cash prizes and trophies available, and live entertainment too!! $$$
Security Strictly Enforced!!! No weapons & No Gang Bangin’

For more info please contact Teresa (323) 334-7926 or Kesha (310) 213-4272 or for the hop, hit Darrell (626) 399-7861


Booth Space Available


----------



## 559karlo

My single against a double. last year but will have lots of new footage this coming year starting on the first of the year 2011 in visalia califas....  






O ya posted for u Eddie .... :biggrin: 
I am not a chipper .... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 8 2010, 11:41 PM~19280407
> *Y u posting me as a chipper lol ....
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Blue94cady

> _Originally posted by DEL TORO PUMP_@Dec 8 2010, 05:33 PM~19276161
> *looking good so far,everything on suspension done, working on rack now,will be ready for saturday.
> *


Koo gracias cant wait to see it on the flor  :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 8 2010, 10:41 PM~19280409
> *Low Riderz
> Christmas
> Toy Drive
> &
> Hop Off
> Sunday, December 19, 2010
> From 9a—5:30p
> Los Angeles Sports Arena
> On M.L. King & Figueroa
> 
> Participants must bring an unwrapped toy valued at $10 or a $10 cash donation.  Entry fee for hop is an additional $25.
> 
> $$$ Cash prizes and trophies available, and live entertainment too!! $$$
> Security Strictly Enforced!!!  No weapons & No Gang Bangin’
> 
> For more info please contact Teresa (323) 334-7926 or Kesha (310) 213-4272 or for the hop, hit Darrell (626) 399-7861
> Booth Space Available
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

need a price on a bladder tank


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Dec 10 2010, 07:16 PM~19296860
> *need a price on a bladder tank
> *




PM'ED YOU


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea

we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details*


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2010, 10:40 PM~19298365
> *We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea
> 
> we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details
> *


So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Dec 11 2010, 01:48 AM~19299448
> *So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?
> *


You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.


----------



## H0PSH0P

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 11 2010, 11:01 AM~19301049
> *You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.
> *


I dont care which deltoro pays a deltoro owes me a motor


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Bladders are $135.00. Free gauge and adapter fitting and shipping on tank kits good until Jan 1st*


----------



## H0PSH0P

QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 10 2010, 10:40 PM) 
We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea

we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details


So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me? 

QUOTE(H0PSH0P @ Dec 11 2010, 01:48 AM) 
So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?


You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me. 

QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 11 2010, 11:01 AM) 
You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.

I dont care which deltoro pays a deltoro owes me a motor


:rimshot:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM~19318555
> *QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 10 2010, 10:40 PM)
> We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea
> 
> we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details
> So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?
> 
> QUOTE(H0PSH0P @ Dec 11 2010, 01:48 AM)
> So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?
> You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.
> 
> QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 11 2010, 11:01 AM)
> You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.
> 
> I dont care which deltoro pays a deltoro owes me a motor
> :rimshot:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## fons

bladder doing the them thing :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 13 2010, 07:24 PM~19318661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder doing the them thing :0  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: 


THANKS FONS


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM~19318555
> *QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 10 2010, 10:40 PM)
> We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea
> 
> we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details
> So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?
> 
> QUOTE(H0PSH0P @ Dec 11 2010, 01:48 AM)
> So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?
> You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.
> 
> QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 11 2010, 11:01 AM)
> You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.
> 
> I dont care which deltoro pays a deltoro owes me a motor
> :rimshot:
> *


If I owed you a motor I would give you one and you know that. You were at Rudy's shop before Woodland you should have talked to him about your motor then. So unless you are looking for more attention on layitlow keep posting here otherwise call me if you have anything else to say you have my number. Sergio Jr


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 13 2010, 07:24 PM~19318661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder doing the them thing :0  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good out there. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2010, 07:20 PM~19318635
> *TTT
> *


Sup Eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:05 PM~19320369
> *If I owed you a motor I would give you one and you know that. You were at Rudy's shop before Woodland you should have talked to him about your motor then. So unless you are looking for more attention on layitlow keep posting here otherwise call me if you have anything else to say you have my number. Sergio Jr
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:06 PM~19320384
> *Sup Eddie
> *



Sup Serg :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2010, 10:08 PM~19320393
> *Sup Serg :biggrin:
> *


 chilling just got off work you ready for Christmas?


----------



## Eddie-Money

yup ready for Christmas and waiting for my newborn the first or second week of January 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2010, 10:13 PM~19320454
> *yup ready for Christmas and waiting for my newborn the first or second week of January 2011 :biggrin:
> *


Almost mines not coming till March


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:15 PM~19320481
> *Almost mines not coming till March
> *



you almost have a football team homie.


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P

QUOTE(H0PSH0P @ Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM) 
QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 10 2010, 10:40 PM) 
We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea

we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details
So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me? 

QUOTE(H0PSH0P @ Dec 11 2010, 01:48 AM) 
So does that mean I get the one back Rudy owes me?
You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me. 

QUOTE(DELTORO HYDRAULICS @ Dec 11 2010, 11:01 AM) 
You have Rudy's number call him. These are for sale from me.

I dont care which deltoro pays a deltoro owes me a motor



If I owed you a motor I would give you one and you know that. You were at Rudy's shop before Woodland you should have talked to him about your motor then. So unless you are looking for more attention on layitlow keep posting here otherwise call me if you have anything else to say you have my number. Sergio Jr 

When you guys are at the shows all of you claim the car but when a det is owed its Rudys car and I do like the attention :0 that


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP TEAM DT?? :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 14 2010, 12:54 PM~19324568
> *WHAT UP TEAM DT?? :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bill how you doing?


----------



## 68niou1

sup pimps hope all is well with DEL TORO FAM!!


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:06 PM~19320377
> *Looking good out there. :biggrin:
> *




















sup serg. here's 20min 62 doing his thang with those bladders :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 14 2010, 07:28 PM~19327823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup serg. here's 20min 62 doing his thang with those bladders :biggrin:
> *



looking good whats the car marking at?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 14 2010, 06:08 PM~19326948
> *sup pimps hope all is well with  DEL TORO FAM!!
> *


Sup MR NELSON :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 14 2010, 07:28 PM~19327823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup serg. here's 20min 62 doing his thang with those bladders :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 14 2010, 08:28 PM~19327823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup serg. here's 20min 62 doing his thang with those bladders :biggrin:
> *


Very clean homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 14 2010, 12:54 PM~19324568
> *WHAT UP TEAM DT?? :biggrin:
> *




what's up Bill how are you and Tina doing, hope all is good


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 14 2010, 06:08 PM~19326948
> *sup pimps hope all is well with  DEL TORO FAM!!
> *



what's up Nelson how are you and the familia doing? much love loco.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 13 2010, 06:24 PM~19318661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder doing the them thing :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19326948
> *sup pimps hope all is well with  DEL TORO FAM!!
> *


 whats up nelson?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 14 2010, 06:28 PM~19327823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup serg. here's 20min 62 doing his thang with those bladders :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 14 2010, 07:33 PM~19327876
> *looking good whats the car marking at?
> *


they sead 68 but i think its more like 60 to 65 :happysad: the regal those 65 single bladder :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 14 2010, 08:16 PM~19328316
> *
> *



what's up Stranger? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 14 2010, 08:43 PM~19328586
> *they sead 68 but i think its more like 60 to 65 :happysad: the regal those 65 single bladder :0  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

A preview of Boiler's new Monte Carlo single pump you no Del Toro Bladder powered. :0


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 14 2010, 06:28 PM~19327823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup serg. here's 20min 62 doing his thang with those bladders :biggrin:
> *


clean belly & trunk
 :0 :0


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2010, 07:56 PM~19328648
> *what's up Stranger? :biggrin:
> *


que pasa eddie?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Dec 15 2010, 12:18 AM~19329529-->
> 
> 
> 
> A preview of Boiler's new Monte Carlo single pump you no Del Toro Bladder powered. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Dec 15 2010, 12:19 AM~19329536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## H0PSH0P

Still here :wave:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 14 2010, 11:19 PM~19329536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice frame


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 14 2010, 04:59 PM~19326866
> *Sup Bill how you doing?
> *



WHATS UP SERGIO? WE DOING GOOD, JUST ON THE TAIL END OF THIS LINCOLN BUILD. GOING TO BREAK SOME OF THESE FOOLS OFF, DT STYLE. CAN'T WAIT UNTIL THE FIRST. WE BEEN WORKING HARD ON THIS LINCOLN AND NOW ITS FINALLY TIME TO HAVE SOME FUN IN IT. :biggrin: 

WHO'S RED DUCE IS THAT? THATS A CLEAN ASS MOFO. AND IT WORKS TOO!!! DAMN.. :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 15 2010, 04:02 PM~19335605
> *Nice frame
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 14 2010, 09:33 PM~19327876
> *looking good whats the car marking at?
> *


60 to 62 didn't get a exact number but we got it on camera clearing 5 feet


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Dec 15 2010, 09:04 PM~19338359
> *60 to 62 didn't get a exact number but we got it on camera clearing 5 feet
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*DEL TORO BLADDER POWERED*


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

Im gonna be a proud owner of a del toro bladder pump by next week :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*End of Year Special's

Del Toro Bladder 130.00

Free Shipping and Guage Kit on Del Toro Bladder Tank Kits 300.00 total (50.00 savings)

Offer good until Jan 1st 2010

Thanks *


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 8 2010, 05:26 PM~19276726
> *WHAT'S UP BIG SERG
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST WORKING AT THE SHOP ,WHATS UP WHITH YOU?READY FOR CHRISTMAS WHERE IS THE HOP AT?WHATS UP DEL TORO CREW! :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 16 2010, 10:13 AM~19342760
> *End of Year Special's
> 
> Del Toro Bladder 130.00
> 
> Free Shipping and Guage Kit on Del Toro Bladder Tank Kits 300.00 total (50.00 savings)
> 
> Offer good until Jan 1st 2010
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

two single pump bladders








six batteries


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 16 2010, 01:26 AM~19340925
> *Im gonna be a  proud owner of a del toro bladder pump by next week  :biggrin:
> *





TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 16 2010, 01:27 PM~19343791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> six batteries
> *


Any vid. on the LAC :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT TEAM DEL TORO BAKERSFIELD 2010*


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 16 2010, 10:37 PM~19348921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


singel bladder all day. king of the streets and state champ. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 17 2010, 09:39 PM~19357949
> *singel bladder all day. king of the streets and state champ. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2010, 08:26 PM~19356828
> *TTT TEAM DEL TORO BAKERSFIELD 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*RUBEN,BIG SERG,LIL SERG AND RUDY DEL TORO.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 17 2010, 10:39 PM~19357949
> *singel bladder all day. king of the streets and state champ. :0  :biggrin:
> *




LOOKING REAL GOOD.


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

TTT


----------



## kold187um

*ttt*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2010, 07:26 PM~19356828
> *TTT TEAM DEL TORO BAKERSFIELD 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're missing your beer can lil sergio


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 04:27 PM~19377596
> *you're missing your beer can lil sergio
> *




*Peter he probadly had the beer can in back of Big Serg.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 05:43 PM~19378191
> *Peter he probadly had the beer can in back of Big Serg.
> *


Strong Possibility :biggrin:


----------



## fons




----------



## 68niou1

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO THE HOMIES ...


TEAM D.T 1


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 20 2010, 08:38 PM~19379699
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO THE HOMIES ...
> TEAM D.T 1
> *




*THANKS NELSON HOPE YOU AND YOURS ALSO HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 20 2010, 08:27 PM~19379585
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 09:12 PM~19380120
> *THANKS NELSON HOPE YOU AND YOURS ALSO HAVE A SAFE HOLIDAY.
> *



WE STILL GOTA KICK IT PIMP!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*FOR SURE PIMP THAT'S A MUST WE GOTTA DO THIS.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*PETER WHEN YOU COMING BACK UP NORTH. :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Dec 20 2010, 04:43 PM~19378191-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Peter he probadly had the beer can in back of Big Serg.*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 20 2010, 05:57 PM~19378751
> *Strong Possibility :biggrin:
> *


doubt it he is always the designated driver voluntarily :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:21 PM~19380229
> *doubt it he is always the designated driver voluntarily :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 08:20 PM~19380217
> *PETER WHEN YOU COMING BACK UP NORTH. :biggrin:
> *


 i was just there last month


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:22 PM~19380243
> *i was just there last month
> *



:rant:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:22 PM~19380243
> *i was just there last month
> *



*YOU HEADED TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19380276
> *YOU HEADED TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC
> *


if i'm not in vegas and i make it to the picnic early, that shit gets full quick.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19380276
> *YOU HEADED TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC
> *


what about you?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:33 PM~19380385
> *what about you?
> *



*NO WISH I COULD MY WIFE IS DUE THE FIRST WEEK OF JANUARY 2011*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19380353
> *if i'm not in vegas and i make it to the picnic early, that shit gets full quick.
> *



*THAT'S WHAT I HEARD.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 08:36 PM~19380419
> *NO WISH I COULD MY WIFE IS DUE THE FIRST WEEK OF JANUARY 2011
> *


oh yeah, i always forget you and lil sergio have a competition going on.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:39 PM~19380455
> *oh yeah, i always forget you and lil sergio have a competition going on.
> *



*LOL.... :biggrin: THIS IS IT NO MORE, 4 IS ENOUGH LIL SERG SAID HIS WORKING ON HIS FOOTBALL TEAM NOT ME :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 20 2010, 08:46 PM~19380535
> *LOL.... :biggrin:  THIS IS IT NO MORE, 4 IS ENOUGH LIL SERG SAID HIS WORKING ON HIS FOOTBALL TEAM NOT ME :biggrin:
> *


i always thought you were making the offense and him the defense :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:50 PM~19380590
> *i always thought you were making the offense and him the defense :biggrin:
> *



*NOPE :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 20 2010, 08:30 PM~19380353
> *if i'm not in vegas and i make it to the picnic early, that shit gets full quick.
> *


IF YOU COMING DOWN THIS WAY, LET US KNOW. WE WILL SAVE YOU A PARK. WE LEAVING AT LIKE 3 IN THE MORNING. :biggrin: COME CHECK OUT THAT DELTORO EQUIPED LINCOLN.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 09:50 AM~19384604
> *IF YOU COMING DOWN THIS WAY, LET US KNOW.  WE WILL SAVE YOU A PARK.  WE LEAVING AT LIKE 3 IN THE MORNING.  :biggrin:  COME CHECK OUT THAT DELTORO EQUIPED LINCOLN.
> *


your going to the damn at 3am?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 21 2010, 12:21 PM~19385312
> *your going to the damn at 3am?
> *



*for what I here from others that have went there they say you have to be there super freakin early to grab a spot.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 10:50 AM~19384604
> *IF YOU COMING DOWN THIS WAY, LET US KNOW.  WE WILL SAVE YOU A PARK.  WE LEAVING AT LIKE 3 IN THE MORNING.  :biggrin:  COME CHECK OUT THAT DELTORO EQUIPED LINCOLN.
> *




*damn I would have loved to see that DT powered Linc in action.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 21 2010, 01:13 PM~19386009
> *for what I here from others that have went there they say you have to be there super freakin early to grab a spot.
> *


last time they had an event there i showed up at 10am and they were not letting any more people in :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 21 2010, 02:56 PM~19386290
> *last time they had an event there i showed up at 10am and they were not letting any more people in :angry:
> *




*THAT MEANS YOU GOTTA GET THERE EARLY :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 21 2010, 11:21 AM~19385312
> *your going to the damn at 3am?
> *


YEP. WE'RE GOING TO LEAVE AT ABOUT 3. ITS ABOUT A 40 MIN DRIVE FOR US. THE COLD THING ABOUT LEAVING SO EARLY IS THAT WE STILL AINT GOING TO BE FIRST IN LINE.

LAST YEAR WE GOT THERE AT ABOUT 8 AM AND IF SOME OF OUR HOMIES DIDN'T SAVE US A PARK WE WOULD HAVE HAD NO WERE TO PARK.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 04:50 PM~19387145
> *YEP. WE'RE GOING TO LEAVE AT ABOUT 3.  ITS ABOUT A 40 MIN DRIVE FOR US.  THE COLD THING ABOUT LEAVING SO EARLY IS THAT WE STILL AINT GOING TO BE FIRST IN LINE.
> 
> LAST YEAR WE GOT THERE AT ABOUT 8 AM AND IF SOME OF OUR HOMIES DIDN'T SAVE US A PARK WE WOULD HAVE HAD NO WERE TO PARK.
> *



*MAN THAT'S CRAZY, YOU GUYS SHOULD PITCH A TENT OUT THERE THEN J/K LOL.. :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 21 2010, 01:14 PM~19386017
> *damn I would have loved to see that DT powered Linc in action.
> *


WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY COULD COME AND KICK IT TOO!  !!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 04:53 PM~19387168
> *WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY COULD COME AND KICK IT TOO!  !!
> *



*ME TOO BILL BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS I'LL CATCH WITH WILL YOU GUYS REAL SOON.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

HUCKLEBERRY HOUND - 91 TOWN CAR, SINGLE DELTORO PUMP, POWERED BY 10 BATTERIES.



*I LIKE THAT BILL STR8TIPPIN FAM*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 21 2010, 03:55 PM~19387182
> *ME TOO BILL BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS I'LL CATCH WITH WILL YOU GUYS REAL SOON.
> *


THATS KOOL. WE COMING THAT WAY REAL SOON. SERGIO JR. IS GOING TO HELP US WITH OUR 64 BUILD.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 05:00 PM~19387232
> *THATS KOOL.  WE COMING THAT WAY REAL SOON.  SERGIO JR. IS GOING TO HELP US WITH OUR 64 BUILD.
> *



*GOOD CHOICE :biggrin: *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 21 2010, 03:56 PM~19387196
> *HUCKLEBERRY HOUND - 91 TOWN CAR, SINGLE DELTORO PUMP, POWERED BY 10 BATTERIES.
> I LIKE THAT BILL STR8TIPPIN FAM
> *


YEP!!! THAT MOFO WORKS TOO. AINT NOBODY EVEN SEEN IT BECAUSE IT TOOK ME A KOOL MINUTE TO BUILD IT. ****** OUT HERE COUNTED US OUT BUT YOU JUST WAIT. TEAM DT GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS!! :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 05:04 PM~19387276
> *YEP!!!  THAT MOFO WORKS TOO. AINT NOBODY EVEN SEEN IT BECAUSE IT TOOK ME A KOOL MINUTE TO BUILD IT.  ****** OUT HERE COUNTED US OUT BUT YOU JUST WAIT.  TEAM DT GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS!! :wow:
> *



* :thumbsup: TO THE F#&KIN TOP*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 03:50 PM~19387145
> *YEP. WE'RE GOING TO LEAVE AT ABOUT 3.  ITS ABOUT A 40 MIN DRIVE FOR US.  THE COLD THING ABOUT LEAVING SO EARLY IS THAT WE STILL AINT GOING TO BE FIRST IN LINE.
> 
> LAST YEAR WE GOT THERE AT ABOUT 8 AM AND IF SOME OF OUR HOMIES DIDN'T SAVE US A PARK WE WOULD HAVE HAD NO WERE TO PARK.
> *


it's a 40 min drive for me too. once i figure out if i'm going i'll let you know.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 04:04 PM~19387276
> *YEP!!!  THAT MOFO WORKS TOO. AINT NOBODY EVEN SEEN IT BECAUSE IT TOOK ME A KOOL MINUTE TO BUILD IT.  ****** OUT HERE COUNTED US OUT BUT YOU JUST WAIT.  TEAM DT GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS!! :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 21 2010, 04:07 PM~19387300
> *it's a 40 min drive for me too. once i figure out if i'm going i'll let you know.
> *


KOOL


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## nme1




----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WANNA WISH ALL MY DEL TORO FAM A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND SERG DON'T GET FADED OFF THE EGG NOG :biggrin: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 21 2010, 05:00 PM~19387232
> *THATS KOOL.  WE COMING THAT WAY REAL SOON.  SERGIO JR. IS GOING TO HELP US WITH OUR 64 BUILD.
> *


Whenever your ready


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 23 2010, 05:53 PM~19405536
> *WANNA WISH ALL MY DEL TORO FAM A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND SERG DON'T GET FADED OFF THE EGG NOG :biggrin:
> *


Same to you Eddie and everyone else on the Del Toro Team....


P.S too late Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

Merry Xmas 
Everyone don't drink to much u might get bladder problems lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 23 2010, 09:15 PM~19407050
> *Merry Xmas
> Everyone don't drink to much u might get bladder problems lol... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 23 2010, 08:02 PM~19406910
> *Whenever your ready
> *


KOOL.

WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO MY STICKERS? :wow:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

feliz navidad to da DT fam :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Merry Christmas Fellas from the Ruiz Family!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

MERRY CHRISTMAS DEL TORO HYDRAULICS!


----------



## Don Pedro

MERRY CRISTMAS DEL TORO FAMILY FROM THE CORONADO CUSTOMS FAM IN YUMA AZ.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

late merry xmas to all dt family


----------



## 68niou1

FELIZ NAVIDAD COMPAS!!!!


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*CONGRATULATIONS EDDIE!!!!!*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 28 2010, 09:46 AM~19439560
> *CONGRATULATIONS EDDIE!!!!!
> *


DID EDDIE'S WIFE HAVE THE BABY? :dunno:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Dec 28 2010, 09:46 AM~19439560-->
> 
> 
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS EDDIE!!!!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kold187um_@Dec 28 2010, 11:54 AM~19440505
> *DID EDDIE'S WIFE HAVE THE BABY? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 28 2010, 10:46 AM~19439560
> *CONGRATULATIONS EDDIE!!!!!
> *




*THANKS ONCE AGAIN SERG*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 28 2010, 12:54 PM~19440505
> *DID EDDIE'S WIFE HAVE THE BABY? :dunno:
> *



*YEAH BILL MY SON CAME A WEEK EARLY BORN DEC 27 2010 AT 7:28 PM 8 LBS 7 ONCES 20 INCHES :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 28 2010, 02:25 PM~19441134
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 28 2010, 04:54 PM~19442781
> *YEAH BILL MY SON CAME A WEEK EARLY BORN DEC 27 2010 AT 7:28 PM 8 LBS 7 ONCES 20 INCHES :biggrin:
> *


congrats eddie


----------



## Texaswayz

Im a proud owner of a bladder pump,thanks del toro hydraulics


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 28 2010, 10:03 PM~19445298
> *congrats eddie
> *




*THANKS PETER :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 29 2010, 01:31 AM~19447206
> *Im a proud owner of a bladder pump,thanks del toro hydraulics
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 29 2010, 12:31 AM~19447206
> *Im a proud owner of a bladder pump,thanks del toro hydraulics
> *


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 28 2010, 04:54 PM~19442781
> *YEAH BILL MY SON CAME A WEEK EARLY BORN DEC 27 2010 AT 7:28 PM 8 LBS 7 ONCES 20 INCHES :biggrin:
> *


*CONGRATULATIONS*

DAMN.. HE CAME A WEEK EARLY AND WAS STILL A BIG GUY :thumbsup: WHAT DID YALL NAME HIM?


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 29 2010, 12:31 AM~19447206
> *Im a proud owner of a bladder pump,thanks del toro hydraulics
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Dec 29 2010, 10:20 AM~19448643
> *CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> DAMN..  HE CAME A WEEK EARLY AND WAS STILL A BIG GUY :thumbsup: WHAT DID YALL NAME HIM?
> *



*THANKS BILL GUESS HE WANTED TO COME AND SEE THE WORLD EARLY, YEAH HE WAS HEALTHY THANK GOD, WE NAMED HIM MARTIN AFTER MY WIFE'S GRANDFATHER.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 10 2010, 09:40 PM~19298365
> *We have Prestolite plus Motors 160 ea
> 
> we accept Visa Mastercard American Express PM for more details
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HELLO THERE PETER.* :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2010, 05:53 PM~19318367
> *Bladders are $135.00. Free gauge and adapter fitting and shipping on tank kits good until Jan 1st
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 29 2010, 09:28 PM~19454428
> *HELLO THERE PETER. :biggrin:
> *


whats up eddie? i figured you would be catching up on your sleep.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 29 2010, 10:30 PM~19454449
> *whats up eddie? i figured you would be catching up on your sleep.
> *



*I WAS SLEEPING ALL DAY MY WIFE COMES MANANA GOTTA GET A EARLY START ON SLEEPING LOL... :biggrin: *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 29 2010, 09:36 PM~19454526
> *I WAS SLEEPING ALL DAY MY WIFE COMES MANANA GOTTA GET A EARLY START ON SLEEPING LOL... :biggrin:
> *


now that your boy is born you coming to the picnic?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Dec 29 2010, 10:40 PM~19454582
> *now that your boy is born you coming to the picnic?
> *



*NAW PETER WISH I COULD MONEY'S A LIL TIGHT ALL MY EXTRA $ WAS SAVING UP FOR MY LIL MAN. ARE YOU HEADED OUT THERE.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 29 2010, 09:07 PM~19453684
> *THANKS BILL GUESS HE WANTED TO COME AND SEE THE WORLD EARLY, YEAH HE WAS HEALTHY THANK GOD, WE NAMED HIM MARTIN AFTER MY WIFE'S GRANDFATHER.
> *


I think he didn't want to miss the New Years celebration.


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 30 2010, 09:41 AM~19457741
> *I think he didn't want to miss the New Years celebration.
> *




THERE ISN'T GONNA BE *ANY*CELEBRATION IN THIS HOUSEHOLD FOR A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 29 2010, 09:07 PM~19453684
> *THANKS BILL GUESS HE WANTED TO COME AND SEE THE WORLD EARLY, YEAH HE WAS HEALTHY THANK GOD, WE NAMED HIM MARTIN AFTER MY WIFE'S GRANDFATHER.
> *


Congrats Eddie on the new miracle in your life. hope all is well n put a switch in his hand already.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 30 2010, 11:50 PM~19464698
> *Congrats Eddie on the new miracle in your life. hope all is well n put a switch in his hand already.... :biggrin:
> *




*THANKS KEEBS*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WANNA WISH ALL MY DEL TORO FAM A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEARS AND IF YOU DRINK DON'T DRIVE*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 31 2010, 01:34 PM~19469032
> *WANNA WISH ALL MY DEL TORO FAM A HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEARS AND IF YOU DRINK DON'T DRIVE
> *


X100


----------



## nme1

Happy New Year Del Toro Family! and if i wake up in time i'll be at the majestics picnic wearing my Del Toro Kustom Hydraulics shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 1 2011, 01:21 AM~19472939
> *Happy New Year Del Toro Family! and if i wake up in time i'll be at the majestics picnic wearing my Del Toro Kustom Hydraulics shirt. :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: 

*HAVE FUN PETER IF YOU HEAD OUT THERE *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 1 2011, 09:29 AM~19473967
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> HAVE FUN PETER IF YOU HEAD OUT THERE
> *


 :no: i just woke up too many tecates and champagne :420:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 1 2011, 01:42 PM~19474971
> *:no: i just woke up too many tecates and champagne :420:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 1979grandprix

i seen a hopper at pick n pull it had del torro stickers on it blasted was reinforced like DAMN hno:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 1 2011, 03:20 PM~19475895
> *i seen a hopper at pick n pull it had del torro stickers on it blasted was reinforced like DAMN  hno:
> *


what city?


----------



## 1979grandprix

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 1 2011, 07:19 PM~19476994
> *what city?
> *


san jose i still wonder why they junkt it
hope pictures show they wer taken last month or 2 months ago ?


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

nice that is getn it


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Jan 2 2011, 02:45 PM~19483331-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2011, 02:52 PM~19483391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2011, 03:52 PM~19483391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: that monte is definetly working :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 1 2011, 08:54 PM~19477809
> *san jose i still wonder why they junkt it
> hope pictures show they wer taken last month or 2 months ago ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH HAD NO PLACE TO KEEP IT AND IT ENDED UP AT THE YARD.. 


SAD


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2011, 04:12 PM~19483566
> *TTT
> *




CONGRATS EDDY!!!!


----------



## kold187um

IF YOU NEED THEM SONGS. GET EM ON ITUNES. LORDS OF LYRICS
*STR8TIPPIN*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 3 2011, 01:34 AM~19488509
> *CONGRATS EDDY!!!!
> *




*THANKS NELSON :biggrin: *


----------



## 1979grandprix

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 3 2011, 01:33 AM~19488506
> *YEAH HAD NO PLACE TO KEEP IT AND IT ENDED UP AT THE YARD..
> SAD
> *


this was yours? it lookt like it had a sick ass set up got any videos


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 3 2011, 01:34 AM~19488509
> *CONGRATS EDDY!!!!
> *



*WHAT'S UP NELSON HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?, GONNA DO A DT FAMILY FUNCTION REAL SOON.*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19495640
> *this was yours? it lookt like it had a sick ass set up got any videos
> *



WE NEVER RECORDED IT BUT IT NEEDED MORE REINFORCEMENT...


EVERYTIME WE WOULD HOP SOMETHIN WOULD BREAK ..

BUT IT DID GET OFF SINGLE 3 HIT ON DA BUMPER


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 1 2011, 09:54 PM~19477809
> *san jose i still wonder why they junkt it
> hope pictures show they wer taken last month or 2 months ago ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that one


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2011, 08:22 PM~19495685
> *WHAT'S UP NELSON HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?, GONNA DO A DT FAMILY FUNCTION REAL SOON.
> *


what function ediie? let a homie know


----------



## ricndaregal

happy late new years del toro family!

little by little, but it should be ready this year, if moneys lookin better! 

hope all you guys are doin alright!


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## 1979grandprix

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19495688
> *WE NEVER RECORDED IT BUT IT NEEDED MORE REINFORCEMENT...
> EVERYTIME WE WOULD HOP SOMETHIN WOULD BREAK ..
> 
> BUT IT DID GET OFF SINGLE 3 HIT ON DA BUMPER
> *


thats tight on a single pump


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19495685
> *WHAT'S UP NELSON HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?, GONNA DO A DT FAMILY FUNCTION REAL SOON.
> *



HELL YEAH COUNT ME IN'' 


AND WE DOING GOOD PIMP.. LETS GET THIS GOIN :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 3 2011, 11:07 PM~19497009
> *happy late new years del toro family!
> 
> little by little, but it should be ready this year, if moneys lookin better!
> 
> hope all you guys are doin alright!
> *


 hno: 




























:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19495685
> *WHAT'S UP NELSON HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING?, GONNA DO A DT FAMILY FUNCTION REAL SOON.
> *


* :biggrin: MISTYPE WE HAVE TO DO A DT FUNCTION SOON :biggrin: 
*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 3 2011, 11:07 PM~19497009
> *happy late new years del toro family!
> 
> little by little, but it should be ready this year, if moneys lookin better!
> 
> hope all you guys are doin alright!
> *



*WHAT'S UP RICK HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY ARE DOING GOOD.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 4 2011, 05:35 PM~19503028
> *hno:
> :wave:
> *



*WHAT'S UP CHRIS?*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 4 2011, 09:36 PM~19506196
> *WHAT'S UP CHRIS?
> *


Same shit, different day


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 33rdFleetWood




----------



## 33rdFleetWood




----------



## 33rdFleetWood




----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## crazy hydraulics

how much 4 the blader tank rods and bak plate


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

HERE'S A LITTLE SUNDAY FOOTAGE..... STR8TIPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF









IF YOU NEED TO GET THEM SONGS, GET THEM FROM ITUNES

L.O.L. LORDS OF LYRICS


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jan 10 2011, 09:14 AM~19555490
> *HERE'S A LITTLE SUNDAY FOOTAGE.....    STR8TIPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU NEED TO GET THEM SONGS, GET THEM FROM ITUNES
> 
> L.O.L.        LORDS OF LYRICS
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jan 10 2011, 10:14 AM~19555490
> *HERE'S A LITTLE SUNDAY FOOTAGE.....    STR8TIPPIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU NEED TO GET THEM SONGS, GET THEM FROM ITUNES
> 
> L.O.L.        LORDS OF LYRICS
> *




*NICE VIDEO BILL :thumbsup: *


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup Guys?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 13 2011, 08:20 PM~19590778
> *Sup Guys?
> *



*SUP STRANGER*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 13 2011, 07:20 PM~19590778
> *Sup Guys?
> *


sup


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP DT FAM.*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

:nicoderm:


----------



## charles85

Is this the same size as a regular pump 
need to know how long this is from end to end


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 19 2011, 07:49 PM~19643333
> *Is this the same size as a regular pump
> need to know how long this is from end to end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to measure again but the tank is 11 inches long 2 inches longer than regular ones and a two inch block


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 20 2011, 12:00 AM~19645714
> *I need to measure again but the tank is 11 inches long 2 inches longer than regular ones and a two inch block
> *


Cool let me know


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SUP GUYS WAS GOING ON.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Buuuumper!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 26 2011, 07:23 PM~19706899
> *Buuuumper!!!! :biggrin:
> *



*Sup Keebs anything new with the Monte Carlo.*


----------



## cesar garcia

HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP ALL HARDLINED AND ALL CHROME AND JUST 4 SWITCHES NO BATTERIES HOMIE AND SHIPED 2 702 :biggrin: PM ME HOMIE WITH PRICE


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 26 2011, 08:40 PM~19707779
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP ALL HARDLINED AND ALL CHROME AND JUST 4 SWITCHES NO BATTERIES HOMIE AND SHIPED 2 702 :biggrin: PM ME HOMIE WITH PRICE
> *



*PM'ED YOU*


----------



## V Boy 88

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## V Boy 88

HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## nme1




----------



## Don Pedro

for a customer in cali :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Jan 27 2011, 07:53 PM~19717145
> *for a customer in cali :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## rider1Vlife

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Jan 27 2011, 07:53 PM~19717145
> *for a customer in cali :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMN MY FUCKING PUMP LOOKS MEAN.... THANKS ALOT CORONADO CUSTOMS ( DON PEDRO ) FOR HOOKING ME UP! CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEEKAND TO PUT IT IN MY CUTLASS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

No problem.welcome to the fam! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Jan 27 2011, 09:53 PM~19717145
> *for a customer in cali :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 26 2011, 08:29 PM~19707655
> *Sup Keebs anything new with the Monte Carlo.
> *


Nothing much just a few more inches.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 28 2011, 01:23 PM~19723279
> *Nothing much just a few more inches.....
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Jan 27 2011, 06:53 PM~19717145
> *for a customer in cali :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Jan 27 2011, 09:53 PM~19717145
> *for a customer in cali :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this same pump no motor.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2011, 06:09 PM~19749215
> *TTT
> *


cna you bulid something like this? pm me price if you can


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 2 2011, 05:12 AM~19764971
> *TTT
> *


did you get my pm?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 2 2011, 02:40 PM~19768206
> *did you get my pm?
> *



*YUP :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## JUIC'D64

del toro equiped :biggrin: coming soon









old pic old set


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 4 2011, 01:29 AM~19784884
> *del toro equiped :biggrin: coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic old set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MAN JUIC'ED YOUR 4 LOOKS REAL GOOD ONCE AGAIN CONGRADS ON THE BUILD.* :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 4 2011, 03:29 AM~19784884
> *del toro equiped :biggrin: coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic old set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heck of a makeover you did on the 64 looks a million times better, great job !


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Feb 4 2011, 06:13 AM~19785465-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MAN JUIC'ED YOUR 4 LOOKS REAL GOOD ONCE AGAIN CONGRADS ON THE BUILD.* :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetDreamsCC_@Feb 4 2011, 03:24 PM~19789055
> *Heck of a makeover you did on the 64 looks a million times better, great job !
> *


thanks cant to see what it do :biggrin: still got lil stuff to do


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 4 2011, 12:29 AM~19784884
> *del toro equiped :biggrin: coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old pic old set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

you still got prestolite plus motors in stock?


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 31 2011, 09:47 PM~19751914
> *cna you bulid something like this? pm me price if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same Question?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*BOILER DOING IT BACKYARD STYLE.
*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 7 2011, 08:46 PM~19813728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOILER DOING IT BACKYARD STYLE.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## AK5000

a lot of pages here to go through, I'll just ask.
Do you guys make a whammy tank setup with a blader?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 8 2011, 06:53 PM~19821412
> *a lot of pages here to go through, I'll just ask.
> Do you guys make a whammy tank setup with a blader?
> *



*PM SENT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 7 2011, 07:46 PM~19813728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOILER DOING IT BACKYARD STYLE.
> 
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 31 2011, 06:09 PM~19749215
> *TTT
> *





QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 11 2011, 11:00 PM~19849823
> *QVOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


*QVOLE NELSON HOW'S ALL IN THE SCO,HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAM DOING BROTHA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 15 2011, 12:53 PM~19876190
> *:wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## kold187um

TTT :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Feb 15 2011, 05:41 PM~19878301
> *TTT :wave:
> *



*HI BILL HOW ARE YOU DOING,HOW'S THE LINC DOING. :biggrin: *


----------



## trunkgotknock

Was wondering if you guys do business over the phone bin calling both numbers for a couple days if you guys interested pm a brother a price I'm looking for a 3/4 pump 11 gear comp motor last time I'm trying


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin: WHATS GOOD FAM :biggrin:


----------



## sleepy64

Price on noids and address to the shop


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 8 2011, 08:53 PM~19821412
> *a lot of pages here to go through, I'll just ask.
> Do you guys make a whammy tank setup with a blader?
> *


X2


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Feb 15 2011, 08:59 PM~19880222
> *Was wondering if you guys do business over the phone bin calling both numbers for a couple days if you guys interested pm a brother a price I'm looking for a 3/4 pump 11 gear comp motor last time I'm trying
> *


been busy but i'm pretty sure I talked to you already. Thanks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

What's going on guys


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2011, 09:21 AM~19909069
> *What's going on guys
> *




*TIRED  *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 19 2011, 09:20 AM~19909066
> *been busy but i'm pretty sure I talked to you already. Thanks
> *



*HELLO THERE STRANGER :biggrin: :wave: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

WHATS UP DT FAMILY


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Feb 19 2011, 01:19 PM~19910288
> *WHATS UP DT FAMILY
> *



*WHAT'S UP BILL :wave: HOW'S THE FAM.*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 3 2008, 09:22 PM~11512930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammmm MY 63 RAG IS GONA BE BRANDY WINE WITH WHITE INTERIOR ...



WHAT A COINSIDENCE LOL


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 24 2011, 07:58 PM~19954093
> *dammmm MY 63 RAG IS GONA BE BRANDY WINE WITH WHITE INTERIOR ...
> WHAT A COINSIDENCE LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 559karlo

:wave: :wave: :yes:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT just added another member to the team this morning........well at least until he's old enough.


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2011, 10:32 AM~19958969
> *TTT just added another member to the team this morning........well at least until he's old enough.
> *


congratulations......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro doing the dam Thang with one gate!


----------



## kold187um

what up Eddie? what up Keebs?


whats good with yall.....


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2011, 11:32 AM~19958969
> *TTT just added another member to the team this morning........well at least until he's old enough.
> *



:0 

MINES TOO BRO CONGRATS


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2011, 11:32 AM~19958969
> *TTT just added another member to the team this morning........well at least until he's old enough.
> *


 :wow: Congradulations bro,u almost got your own football team.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I'm working on it need enough kids to cover all the hop classes.....lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2011, 11:32 AM~19958969
> *TTT just added another member to the team this morning........well at least until he's old enough.
> *




*CONGRADS SERG I THOUGHT UR WIFE WAS DUE IN MARCH.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Feb 25 2011, 12:02 PM~19959183
> *what up Eddie?  what up Keebs?
> whats good with yall.....
> *



*I'M ALL GOOD THANKS JUST WORKING AND TRYING TO KEEP WARM IN THE DAMN COLD WEATHER. :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 25 2011, 12:01 PM~19959178
> *Don Pedro doing the dam Thang with one gate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*LOOKS REAL GOOD.*


----------



## Don Pedro

WE NEED MONEY TO SMUGGLE RUDY ACROOS THE BORDER,INS WONT LET HIM THROUGH,,,FORWARD MONEY TO THE GREEN DOOR IN LOS ALGODONES MEXICO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 26 2011, 11:10 AM~19966136
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD.
> *



Dam thing was chipping at the show,gear took a shit.


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 25 2011, 10:32 AM~19958969
> *TTT just added another member to the team this morning........well at least until he's old enough.
> *


congrats sergio


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Rudy, your welcome anytime homie. Thanks for stopping buy the Coronado Customs Shopp! Bring El Wyno next time King Cobras are 2 for 5 down here :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 27 2011, 11:14 AM~19972144
> *Rudy, your welcome anytime homie. Thanks for stopping buy the Coronado Customs Shopp!  Bring El Wyno next time King Cobras are 2 for 5 down here :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 25 2011, 11:01 AM~19959178
> *Don Pedro doing the dam Thang with one gate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 559karlo

What up fellas ? 
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 28 2011, 08:32 PM~19984313
> *What up fellas ?
> :biggrin:
> *



*SUP KEEBS :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Tell Rudy to get his ass back to yuma,we backed up on the work nikka! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Wad up fellas :biggrin: Jus droppin in to give some shouts out


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 1 2011, 10:31 PM~19994493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic .....where was this at ?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 1 2011, 09:31 PM~19994493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche eddie, why you opening up old wounds?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 2 2011, 09:31 AM~19997151
> *Nice pic .....where was this at ?
> *


slm frisco 4 or 5 years ago


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19994727
> *Wad up fellas :biggrin:  Jus droppin in to give some shouts out
> *


whats up ron?


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 2 2011, 02:21 PM~19998546
> *pinche eddie, why you opening up old wounds?
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 2 2011, 02:21 PM~19998546
> *pinche eddie, why you opening up old wounds?
> *



*TRYING TO GET YOU MOTIVATED PETER WE NEED YA BACK EN LAS CALLES .*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 11:04 PM~19994727
> *Wad up fellas :biggrin:  Jus droppin in to give some shouts out
> *



*WHAT'S UP RON HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS IN SIN CITY.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 2 2011, 02:23 PM~19998558
> *slm frisco 4 or 5 years ago
> *



:yessad:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HERE'S ANOTHER ONE FOR YOU PETER :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 2 2011, 09:56 PM~20002907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol u ain't Right Bro ..... :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

eddie you going to give peter nightmares his heads going to be hopping in his sleep


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 2 2011, 11:12 PM~20003818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*EVEN PETER'S IN THE VIDEO.*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 2 2011, 09:56 PM~20002907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol u ain't Right Bro .....


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 2 2011, 10:12 PM~20003818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


you too? i'm going to find pics of the lincoln to give you heart aches :0


----------



## Blue94cady

Gracias big sergio :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 01:23 AM~20012602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias big sergio :biggrin:
> *


that caddy lays


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 01:23 AM~20012602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias big sergio :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## maddhoppr

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 01:23 AM~20012602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias big sergio :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM BRO LOOKING GOOD!
CLEAN CADDY


----------



## Blue94cady

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Mar 4 2011, 12:23 AM~20012602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias big sergio :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Here is a street cruiser we put together in yuma az at CORONADO CUSTOMS for a customer in cali!


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## 559karlo

Nice ...
Like the battery tie downs :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIEZO83

DEL TORO PUMPS TTMFT #1 :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 9 2011, 08:49 PM~20054944
> *DEL TORO PUMPS TTMFT #1  :biggrin:
> *


You dam right! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 9 2011, 12:26 PM~20051220
> *Nice ...
> Like the battery tie downs  :thumbsup:
> *



*I SECOND THAT GREAT TIE DOWNS.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by TRAVIEZO83_@Mar 9 2011, 08:49 PM~20054944
> *DEL TORO PUMPS TTMFT #1  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 9 2011, 09:54 PM~20055483
> *I SECOND THAT GREAT TIE DOWNS.
> *


We can get them with the chevy-cutlass-cadillac-impala emblems on them,,or club name or cars nick name on them with a set up charge on those though.


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Mar 9 2011, 10:21 PM~20055773
> *We can get them with the chevy-cutlass-cadillac-impala emblems on them,,or club name or cars nick name on them with a set up charge on those though.
> *


Name the price


----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## Eddie-Money

[/quote]


----------



## 559karlo

Waatcha !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 28 2011, 09:49 PM~19985144
> *TTT
> *



qvole pimps!!! 


did rudy open up shop yet> if so where?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

>


[/quote]
Yo Eddie, where's my shirt playa???? Hit me up on a P.M i need an 4x homie. you know I rep  maybe we can trade :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

>


[/quote]
nice


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

kool shirt to bad no one ever picks up the phone number thats on there


----------



## kold187um

> NICE!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

CRUISER CLASS:
1ST PLACE $200.00
2ND PLACE : TROPHY

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
TWO MAKE A CLASS FOR CASH PAYOUT, IF ONLY ONE ENTRY IN CLASS, ENTRY GETS HALF OF CASH PRIZE
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...

WE AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE ARE STARTING A HOPPING CLASS FOR THE EVERYDAY STREET RIDE DAILY DRIVERS. RIDES THAT WERE BUILT FOR CRUISING NOT JUST HOPPING. WE ARE CALLING IT THE "CRUISER CLASS"

RULES FOR THE CRUISER CLASS ARE:
THAT THE CAR MUST NOT HAVE ANY REAR SUSPENSION MODS
STRETCHED FRONT A-ARMS ARE OK
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMPS ARE TO COMPETE TOGETHER*


----------



## kold187um

> YOU GOING EDDIE?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 AM~20058881
> *kool shirt to bad no one ever picks up the phone number thats on there
> *



sorry bout that been busy leave a 
message on my phone 5594162444 and i'll call you back


----------



## Eddie-Money

> YOU GOING EDDIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YEAH BILL I'LL BE THERE.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 11 2011, 07:41 PM~20071622
> *YEAH BILL I'LL BE THERE.
> *


ME AND TINA THINKING ABOUT COMING OUT THAT WAY.... CHECK YALL OUT AND GET AWAY FROM THE CITY FOR A BIT....


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Mar 12 2011, 01:07 PM~20075540
> *ME AND TINA THINKING ABOUT COMING OUT THAT WAY....  CHECK YALL OUT AND GET AWAY FROM THE CITY FOR A BIT....
> *




:wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 11 2011, 07:41 PM~20071622
> *YEAH BILL I'LL BE THERE.
> *


take pics of the 2 or 3 hoppers that will be there


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 450.00 Shipped in the U.S


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Oh shit,im going to have to stock the chrome kits too. :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Mar 16 2011, 08:13 PM~20110023-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DELTORO [email protected] 16 2011, 08:24 PM~20110159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2011, 08:27 PM~20110192
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 450.00 Shipped in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 uffin: :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2011, 09:13 PM~20110023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2011, 09:27 PM~20110192
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 450.00 Shipped in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 12 2011, 07:37 PM~20077443
> *take pics of the 2 or 3 hoppers that will be there
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> YOU GOING EDDIE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOW'S BEEN CANCELLED TILL NEW WEEKEND THE SHOW WAS RAINED OUT.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

Sup sergio parts r working great like allways.c about send pic of the caddiand c if u can send a shirt  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Hubcitycaddi_@Mar 23 2011, 02:43 PM~20162140
> *Sup sergio parts r working great like allways.c about send pic of the caddiand c if u can send a shirt   :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


cool thanks i'm waiting on shirts i'll pm you when i get some.


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 23 2011, 08:40 PM~20165069
> *cool thanks i'm waiting on shirts i'll pm you when i get some.
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## nme1

:wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave: 

*HELLO MY DT FAM*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 25 2011, 05:54 PM~20180811
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> *


:wave:

SUP DOGG!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 25 2011, 05:54 PM~20180811
> *:wave:
> 
> HELLO MY DT FAM
> *


 :wave:  :werd:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 25 2011, 10:12 PM~20182993
> *:wave:    :werd:
> *



:twak: :buttkick: 


*THAT'S A BAD ATTITUDE SERG :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2011, 06:47 PM~20181164
> *:wave:
> 
> SUP DOGG!
> *



*SUP PIMPIN*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 25 2011, 10:58 PM~20183407
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> THAT'S A BAD ATTITUDE SERG :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DELTORO HYDRAULICS 10 YRS + EXP WITH THE BLADDER PUMP HOME OF THE ORIGINAL BLADDER PUMP*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 27 2011, 11:14 AM~20192655
> *DELTORO HYDRAULICS 10 YRS + EXP WITH THE BLADDER PUMP HOME OF THE ORIGINAL BLADDER PUMP
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy

What up DT u guys coming to Salinas SteetLow show this Weekend


----------



## HOT IN READY

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Mar 28 2011, 06:35 AM~20199252
> *What up DT u guys coming to Salinas SteetLow show this Weekend
> *



*DON'T KNOW YET THERE SAYING CHANCE OF SHOWERS ON SUNDAY.*


----------



## nme1




----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

chrome street motors 80.00
chrome presto hi comp motors with endcap 95.00


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Two used chrome pumps 
450.00


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Chrome 8" cylinders fat 100.00


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 31 2011, 09:25 PM~20232308
> *:biggrin:
> *



*Sup Keebs*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

What's up fellas ?????


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Hubcitycaddi




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 425.00 Shipped in the U.S*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*bladder kit black 300 kit*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:27 AM~20263726
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 425.00 Shipped in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I trade in my tank for that one n some $ ?
:biggrin:
Seriously .....


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 5 2011, 07:27 AM~20263726
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 425.00 Shipped in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bart

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:28 AM~20263732
> *bladder kit black 300 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 7 2011, 04:14 AM~20280841
> *TTT
> *


eddie what happened at the slm show and the three hoppers?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 7 2011, 03:25 PM~20284660
> *eddie what happened at the slm show and the three hoppers?
> *



*I DIDN'T GO TO THE SHOW, I STOOD HOME WITH THE FAMILY.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*MINO FROM KINGFISH CUSTOMS STREET DOUBLE BLADDER EQUIPPED REGAL AT THE SALINAS SHOW WITH A HOT ASS MODEL :wow: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 7 2011, 03:19 PM~20285037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINO FROM KINGFISH CUSTOMS STREET DOUBLE BLADDER EQUIPPED REGAL AT THE SALINAS SHOW WITH A HOT ASS MODEL :wow:
> *


i didn't know kingfish was running bladders.


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## 559karlo

Thanks serg for my gauge... :biggrin: 
Good looking out......


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER

Ok Homie...thanks for the link.................. :biggrin: 

I need those long hoses and how much for shorts too shipped to 78210


lmk................


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

watch out Eddie almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 7 2011, 10:24 PM~20288256
> *i didn't know kingfish was running bladders.
> *


damn peter have you been out the game for that long. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 9 2011, 10:15 AM~20297481
> *Thanks serg for my gauge... :biggrin:
> Good looking out......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 7 2011, 04:19 PM~20285037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINO FROM KINGFISH CUSTOMS STREET DOUBLE BLADDER EQUIPPED REGAL AT THE SALINAS SHOW WITH A HOT ASS MODEL :wow:
> *


X100000000000000


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:49 PM~20304900
> *damn peter have you been out the game for that long. :0  :biggrin:
> *



*YES HE HAS SERG. :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:31 PM~20304826
> *watch out Eddie almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 10 2011, 03:54 PM~20304921
> *X100000000000000
> *




:worship:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS+Apr 10 2011, 02:31 PM~20304826-->
> 
> 
> 
> watch out Eddie almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 10 2011, 02:49 PM~20304900
> *damn peter have you been out the game for that long. :0  :biggrin:
> *


making my come back sergio. i got my monte carlo on the road this weekend,cruised around west la for a minute.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Saturday April 16th 2011

221 Glenn Ave.
Modesto, CA 95358

Move in 8AM-11AM 
Show 11AM-4PM

[/b][/size]









[/quote]


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 10 2011, 05:15 PM~20305295
> *making my come back sergio. i got my monte carlo on the road this weekend,cruised around west la for a minute.
> *


Pics?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 10 2011, 05:15 PM~20305295
> *making my come back sergio. i got my monte carlo on the road this weekend,cruised around west la for a minute.
> *



:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

What up fellas ?? 
Serg I'll see you sat in the no town ....


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## scrape'n-by

quick question,my car is set up for double to the front and 16 batts in the trunk..should i leave it double or try a bladder single..i am want to buy one of your pumps..car is a fully wrapped regal with caprice front end and what springs you recomend..got 4.5 in there now chained..


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Apr 14 2011, 09:08 AM~20337203
> *quick question,my car is set up for double to the front and 16 batts in the trunk..should i leave it double or try a bladder single..i am want to buy one of your pumps..car is a fully wrapped regal with caprice front end and what springs you recomend..got 4.5 in there now chained..
> *



*PM'ED YOU*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Dann3500_@Apr 17 2011, 04:01 PM~20359537
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...0f4a9e135bde055
> __________________
> *



:uh:


----------



## madmax64

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

grey cutty single pump DT bladder ....JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB FRESNO CA.......


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

SINGLE PUMP BLADDERS


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 18 2011, 01:07 AM~20363097
> *grey cutty single pump DT bladder abuse....JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB FRESNO CA.......
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 18 2011, 01:43 AM~20363159
> *SINGLE PUMP BLADDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 18 2011, 12:07 AM~20363097
> *grey cutty single pump DT bladder abuse....JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB FRESNO CA.......
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## BIGPIMPIN82

how much for just the blader bag? thats it?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Apr 18 2011, 04:39 PM~20367161
> *how much for just the blader bag? thats it?
> *



*PM SENT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

sup serg


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HOLA SERG :biggrin: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Summer Time 64

I'm putting together my 64 impala. fully wrapped frame extended chromed and re enforced everything I have a question.

What does the wishbone do?????Does it keep the rear end in line or just allow the car to lock up higher in the rear????


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Rudys on az does anyone needs parts from az


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## JUIC'D64

wats a good amount of psi to put in a bladder rto start off


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 26 2011, 09:51 PM~20428635
> *wats a good amount of psi to put in a bladder rto start off
> *


80psi with the car up


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:10 PM~20428807
> *80psi with the car up
> *


so your sayin only 80psi!!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 26 2011, 11:13 PM~20428835
> *so your sayin only 80psi!!!!
> *


depends trial and error..


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 26 2011, 09:13 PM~20428835
> *so your sayin only 80psi!!!!
> *


to start out i would run 80psi and go from there. if you add say 300psi your car may not dump.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Apr 27 2011, 01:17 PM~20432621
> *to start out i would run 80psi and go from there. if you add say 300psi your car may not dump.
> *


i put about 100 --- 150 psi never tryed more :0 :0 :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 26 2011, 10:13 PM~20428835
> *so your sayin only 80psi!!!!
> *


Its good to start then keep going up on psi


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

What's good family. :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Apr 28 2011, 06:39 PM~20443528
> *What's good family. :biggrin:
> *


que pasa Don Pedro?


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

that bladder workin good for the cutty


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 2 2011, 02:44 AM~20464592
> *
> 
> that bladder workin good for the cutty
> *


*CUTTY LOOKS GOOD.*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2011, 05:01 AM~20464741
> *CUTTY LOOKS GOOD.
> *


thanks its a single..not bad


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 2 2011, 02:44 AM~20464592
> *
> 
> that bladder workin good for the cutty
> *


Looks good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Don Pedro

This is a hoppos 2 pump set up that belongs to a customer of mine that is loosing his home and has sold his car. The set up has not been installed. He had assembled it when u bought it.-He has been moving so pumps have minor scatches.
Heres what it has.2 hoppos pumps with black tanks,2 chrome street motors,gears look like #9's but have no name engraved.2 chrome 8"st cylinders,2 chrome 6" st cylinders,4 switches and panel,switch wire,4 dumps,front hoses,rear hoses,return hoses,all the fittings needed,4 donuts,4 reg cups and 4 accumax solenoids,2 air stems,4 pump mount bolts,4 cup mount bolts.
--complete kit shipped in the US $865--pumps are at CORONADO CUSTOMS,AZ










Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Putting cars on their Backs!
928-580-8196
Az authorized dealer for Del Toro Bladder Pumps!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 2 2011, 07:44 PM~20470876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


and yes we do drive these car's on the street an too church on sunday..no trails!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 2 2011, 11:19 PM~20472898
> *and yes we do drive these car's on the street an too church on sunday..no trails!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 3 2011, 09:27 AM~20474692
> *:wave:
> *



*WHAT'S UP BILL.*


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20479208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20479208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 3 2011, 07:37 PM~20479788
> *WHAT'S UP BILL.
> *


what up Eddie... Keebs got that monte working good...... :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 5 2011, 11:03 AM~20490471
> *what up Eddie... Keebs got that monte working good...... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro trying to get more lil by lil .... Lots of competition in the 559 area right now. 
Just dippin car club has the juice right now.... Big ups to ray rays car.... But in the hopp game there is always someone coming for that #1 spot ....
:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 3 2011, 08:46 PM~20479208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## black84

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 5 2011, 08:45 PM~20494462
> *Thanks bro trying to get more lil by lil .... Lots of competition in the 559 area right now.
> Just dippin car club has the juice right now.... Big ups to ray rays car.... But in the hopp game there is always someone coming for that #1 spot ....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 5 2011, 08:45 PM~20494462
> *Thanks bro trying to get more lil by lil .... Lots of competition in the 559 area right now.
> Just dippin car club has the juice right now.... Big ups to ray rays car.... But in the hopp game there is always someone coming for that #1 spot ....
> :biggrin:
> *


just dippin..c.c fresno cali.....

single pump ....dt bladder....three hit on the bumper real easy......they gave us 78inches that day ...with a win for the single pumps took the money home.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 6 2011, 12:27 AM~20495626
> *just dippin..c.c fresno cali.....
> 
> single pump ....dt bladder....three hit on the bumper  real easy......they gave us 78inches that day ...with a win for the single pumps took the money home.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:0


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 6 2011, 05:12 AM~20496005
> *:0
> *


It's all good win some u loose some.....
559 still coming strong in the hopp game....  
Del Toro equipped......


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 6 2011, 12:27 AM~20495626
> *just dippin..c.c fresno cali.....
> 
> single pump ....dt bladder....three hit on the bumper  real easy......they gave us 78inches that day ...with a win for the single pumps took the money home.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## mr_bighead_85

HOW MUCH FOR A REG. ADEX ?


----------



## SINFUL1

KIDS BIRTHDAY BASH CELEBRATION PICNIC &CAR HOP.....(LINK)......


KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

"LETS GIVE THE KIDS A GOOD SHOW"

For more info contact by PM


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## 1WIKD79

TTT SJ.
:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@May 9 2011, 04:02 PM~20516197
> *HOW MUCH FOR A REG. ADEX ?
> *



*PM'ed YOU*


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup DT fam


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

sup homie


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 11 2011, 12:05 PM~20530289
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258
> *



*GOTTA CHECK THAT OUT BIG MONEY TEAM DT*


----------



## nme1




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 11 2011, 04:04 PM~20531917
> *GOTTA CHECK THAT OUT BIG MONEY TEAM DT
> *


SEE YOU GUYZ THERE


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 12 2011, 06:52 PM~20541061
> *SEE YOU GUYZ THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 14 2011, 11:46 PM~20555216
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:27 AM~20263726
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 425.00 Shipped in the U.S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2011, 12:38 PM~20557456
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: wus up eddie?


----------



## lowriv1972

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## SJ RIDER

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 16 2011, 08:12 AM~20562292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!
> 
> RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.
> *


 rudy better bring da tre out of retirement .its been a long time since its been out:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

SOUNDS GOOD;;WHERE IS DA LOCATION;;;BIG AL SAID IT
PM ME LOCATION AND DA MAPQUEST


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup: WHATS GOOD FAM!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 400.00*






























*bladder kit black 300 kit*









Ready to Ship


----------



## sg90rider

how much pressure do u put in it


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585454
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 400.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder kit black 300 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to Ship
> *


do you guys just sell the rods like in this pic ?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 19 2011, 10:22 AM~20585581
> *do you guys just sell the rods like in this pic ?
> *


yea 30 set


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2011, 12:22 PM~20593810
> *yea 30 set
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 19 2011, 10:01 AM~20585480
> *how much pressure do u put in it
> *



*START FROM 80 PSI AND GO FROM THERE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## sg90rider

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 21 2011, 06:42 PM~20601275
> *START FROM 80 PSI AND GO FROM THERE.
> *


cool i dont thank anybody from san diego got one of those they all run pistons can i get sponsered :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

:0 cuanto por los guineos :biggrin: :biggrin: wuzup DT fam


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585454
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 400.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder kit black 300 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to Ship
> *



Chrome kit looks good Serg.
Whats good fam. :420:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2011, 09:58 AM~20585454
> *Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater 400.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bladder kit black 300 kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to Ship
> *


what you think guyz single bladder DT


http://youtu.be/9iuAHCqnVhc


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 23 2011, 12:21 AM~20608450
> *what you think guyz single bladder DT
> http://youtu.be/9iuAHCqnVhc
> *



 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSGCo8-deMs


*OLD SCHOOL PHOTOSHOOT OF WAYNE'S 63 BAD ASS.*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 23 2011, 09:34 PM~20615066
> *STREET CAR VS TRAILER CAR....HE SAID HE CANT BE TOUCHED..LOL..
> *


Everyone can be touched lol....


It's just if u want to .....ha ha !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by 559karlo_@May 24 2011, 08:17 AM~20617607
> *Everyone can be touched lol....
> It's just if u want to .....ha ha !!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


ooo i know that WHY im cuming for that ass too .....like you said every one wonts that number one spot.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

sup serg any luck finding motors


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 24 2011, 11:59 AM~20618730
> *ooo i know that WHY im cuming for that ass too .....like you said every one wonts that number one spot.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------

On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!

There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.

Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.

We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle. 


--------------------


Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Whats good Fam. :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 29 2011, 01:19 PM~20651948
> *Whats good Fam. :wow:
> *



*WHAT IT DO, HOW THE WEATHER OUT THERE.*


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 29 2011, 01:21 PM~20651963
> *WHAT IT DO, HOW THE WEATHER OUT THERE.
> *



Fucking sucks bro,theres a california sand storm blowing this way...... :420:


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## SJ Sharky

*what's up guys this eddie layitlow changed my username*


----------



## SJ Sharky

*ttt*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ttt:wave:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*morning guys got my screen name backuffin:*


----------



## kold187um

What up team dt...


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *morning guys got my screen name backuffin:*


*Ya I was all jacked up to couldn't figure it out until I realized I was spelling wrong user name lol *


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> *Ya I was all jacked up to couldn't figure it out until I realized I was spelling wrong user name lol *



*Yeah when they changed the format my dollar sign on my screen name there was a problem so I reset my password and they gave me a screen name that I hated so I had Layitlow try to fix it by taking the dollar sign off.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> What up team dt...


 
*what's up Bill:wave:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ttt*


----------



## 559karlo

*To the top*

What up peeps where is everyone ?


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup fam


----------



## 507$MR.jr$




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*







AT SAM'S BURGERS IN SAN LORENZO*

OK, HERE ARE THE OFFICIAL RULES, SORRY I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO PUT THEM UP LAST NIGHT.

*ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES*

*THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WILL WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!*

*STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $300 2nd PLACE $100*

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-WISHBONES, Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $600 2nd PLACE $150*

-38" LUCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 


*DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $150*

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

*RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 *

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS. 

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.​


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> What up peeps where is everyone ?


*SUP KEEBS HOW'S EVERYTGING BROTHA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP TEAM DT...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

What up guys


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Chrome Kit W/ guage fresh out the plater special 350.00 shipped*






























*bladder kit black 300 kit*









Ready to Ship


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> What up guys


WHAT'S UP:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

507$MR.jr$ said:


> Wuzup fam


hows the hopper?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

little bit of polishing I been playing with what you think


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *SUP KEEBS HOW'S EVERYTGING BROTHA.*


*Just here trying to get use to the new layitlow I'm starting like as I learn all the new features but u know *


----------



## black84

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

whats up dt people!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> *Just here trying to get use to the new layitlow I'm starting like as I learn all the new features but u know *




*YEAH I NO WHATCHA MEAN I HAD A HARD ASS TIME AT FIRST NOW I'M GETTING THE HANG OF IT.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> whats up dt people!!!!


*WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW EVERYTHING IN FRESNO?*


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> *TTT*


*WHAT'S UP BILL HOW ALL IN L.A.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

black84 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *YEAH I NO WHATCHA MEAN I HAD A HARD ASS TIME AT FIRST NOW I'M GETTING THE HANG OF IT.*


Eddie loves it just like being on myspace and layitlow at the same time!!!!hno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> whats up dt people!!!!


:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Eddie loves it just like being on myspace and layitlow at the same time!!!!hno:


 

*LOL...*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HOW'S THE HOPPER COMING ALONG SERG*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *HOW'S THE HOPPER COMING ALONG SERG*


its getting there still in the paint process


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP FAM, WHERE EVERYONE AT ESPECIALLY PETER WHERE YOU AT PETE*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP FAM, WHERE EVERYONE AT ESPECIALLY PETER WHERE YOU AT PETE*


resting eddie. been working alot and don't have too much free time


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW EVERYTHING IN FRESNO?*


we out here doin are thang workin on a new car to swing....:drama::drama::x::x::thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> :wave:


guna need a dt badder kit real soon...i will let you know..when im ready


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> guna need a dt badder kit real soon...i will let you know..when im ready


coo just hit me up


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Is the chrome bladder kit still $350 shipped?


----------



## Eddie-Money

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> Is the chrome bladder kit still $350 shipped?



*PM'ed you*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP BILL HOW ALL IN L.A.*


 WE ALL GOOD OUT HERE.. JUST BUILDING CARS AND TRYING TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER..:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## JUIC'D64

del toro equiped


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Can someone PM me the pros and cons of a bladder over a piston pump.. Thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money

JUIC'D64 said:


> del toro equiped


*4 LOOKING REAL GOOD LUCKY.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> Can someone PM me the pros and cons of a bladder over a piston pump.. Thanks



*PM'ED YOU*


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

Eddie-Money said:


> *4 LOOKING REAL GOOD LUCKY.*


Thanks., now I gotta fix these cylinders there leaking


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> Is the chrome bladder kit still $350 shipped?


kit sold reg price 450now


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## MR.ELCO78

IS DEL TORRO TAKING ANY CARS TO LAYITLOW


----------



## kold187um

_*TTT*_


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S DT FAM WHAT'S DOING ON FOR THE WEEKEND?*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

happy fathers day to all the dt team and fam


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY FATHER'S TO ALL THE DT FAMILY.*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

Sup serg wts good homie


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## west_side85

Hey fellas you guys need any aircraft style accumulators? I got 2 that are 12 inches long never used... they look like pipe bombs. Can be polished.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Hubcitycaddi said:


> Sup serg wts good homie


same o same o trying to stay out the heat


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

One more chrome kit 350.00 shipped


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Street Bladder on sale 100ea 
can be used on street hoppers great starter....Convert your piston to a bladder 
pm for more info. Thanks*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

couple sales
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307309-Cylinder-Orings-sale-fat-cyl


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Street Del Toro Bladder Kits 250.00 (Street Bladder)
Pro Del Toro Bladder Kit 300.00 (Pro Bladder)more pressure!!!!!
Pressure Guage W/adapter fitting add 25.00*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


>


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


>


 
*LOOKS REAL GOOD SERG.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTOR 185 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## heck85

hey serg are you guys carring the showtime products now???????????how much for the #8 1/2 port


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

heck85 said:


> hey serg are you guys carring the showtime products now???????????how much for the #8 1/2 port


100.00PR


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

PRO BLADDER 150.00


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WE GONNA DO IT BIG IN BAKERSFIELD*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *WE GONNA DO IT BIG IN BAKERSFIELD*


what are we doing big?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Stickers 10ea


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


>


 

*NICE*


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> what are we doing big?




*PETER YOU GOING TO BAKERS WITH US.*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

ttt.....for the dt.............see you guyz in bakers


----------



## Eddie-Money

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> ttt.....for the dt.............see you guyz in bakers




*SEE YA GUYS OUT THERE.*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *PETER YOU GOING TO BAKERS WITH US.*


when is it eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> when is it eddie?



*AUGUST 7TH PETER.*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *AUGUST 7TH PETER.*


who else is going besides you and step up ur game?


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> who else is going besides you and step up ur game?



*Lil Serg,Rudy,me,Ruben and I think Big Serg and the Fresno fam Just Dippin.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


>


:thumbsup::0:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

Happy 4th of July


----------



## nme1

eddie why cant i find a topic on the nationals?


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> eddie why cant i find a topic on the nationals?


*Many of my sources tell me it's August 7 and lil Serg also told me.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *Many of my sources tell me it's August 7 and lil Serg also told me.*


Never reveal your sources lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Never reveal your sources lol


----------



## kold187um

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Stickers 10ea


HUCKLE BERRY HOUND NEEDS ONE OF THOSE......


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

kold187um said:


> HUCKLE BERRY HOUND NEEDS ONE OF THOSE......


text me color and address


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

You know where it's going........


----------



## mmmkandy

:naughty:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> You know where it's going........


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

What up JR. Long time no hear from...... Eddie said he got me on the stickers...... Thanks for everything..


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> What up JR. Long time no hear from...... Eddie said he got me on the stickers...... Thanks for everything..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*THE HOMIE WAYNE'S 60 STREET AT THE SAM'S HOP LATE NIGHT TAKING THE WIN.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ALSO AT SAM'S KINGFISH CUSTOMS TOOK DOUBLE PUMP WITH THERE BLADDER POWERED REGAL.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT for the DT Family.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

dont get shit twisted kingfish car aint got nothin to do with a del toro


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

stacklifehydraulics said:


> dont get shit twisted kingfish car aint got nothin to do with a del toro


Damn Tim did Eddie hit a nerve let the owner of the car speak for himself. If he don't want Eddie talking about his car he can let him or any of us know himself.


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Damn Tim did Eddie hit a nerve let the owner of the car speak for himself. If he don't want Eddie talking about his car he can let him or any of us know himself.



:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Sup Dt Fam !!!!


She Should Be Back On The Streets Soon!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Sup Dt Fam !!!!
> 
> 
> She Should Be Back On The Streets Soon!!!!


 
*what's up Jimmy hasn't seen ya in here in a minute can't wait to see her swinging again.*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Sup Dt Fam !!!!
> 
> 
> She Should Be Back On The Streets Soon!!!!


BADASS! THIS CAR GOT A FULL WRAPPED FRAME UNDER IT?


----------



## Eddie-Money

84Cuttinthrough said:


> BADASS! THIS CAR GOT A FULL WRAPPED FRAME UNDER IT?




*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

I NEED A WRAPPED FRAME ANY ONE .......G BODY......ASAP....TRYIN TO BUILD ANTHER HOPPER!!!!!!!PM IF ANY ONE


----------



## 559karlo

:inout::inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> :inout::inout:



*WHAT'S UP MY DUDE?*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

bluburban said:


> Eddie moneythat's my pump in your avitar it's working good trying to get ahold of Sergio jr need another adex and a couple of presto plus's



single pump Deltoro street car from da 806 Hereford TX back yard built


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> single pump Deltoro street car from da 806 Hereford TX back yard built


Looking good Texas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Texas DT Fam always does it big.*


----------



## bluburban

Don Pedro said:


> Looking good Texas! :thumbsup:


 Thanks man, bout to put ten batts to the nose and got sum teles to help the bumper


----------



## Eddie-Money

bluburban said:


> Thanks man, bout to put ten batts to the nose and got sum teles to help the bumper


----------



## Don Pedro

bluburban said:


> Thanks man, bout to put ten batts to the nose and got sum teles to help the bumper


Let us know we got them tele scopic cylinders in stock.. Thats the way this family does it. We take care of our fam.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

84Cuttinthrough said:


> BADASS! THIS CAR GOT A FULL WRAPPED FRAME UNDER IT?


Not in this pic it was just stress points. Full frame coming real soon.....


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Eddie-Money said:


> *what's up Jimmy hasn't seen ya in here in a minute can't wait to see her swinging again.*


Yea it's been a min since i posted. but i am alway's watching.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Let us know we got them tele scopic cylinders in stock.. Thats the way this family does it. We take care of our fam.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Yea it's been a min since i posted. but i am alway's watching.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP MY DUDE?*


 What up Eddie $ 559 Karlo for sale who wants a hopper ?


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> What up Eddie $ 559 Karlo for sale who wants a hopper ?



*WHAT YOU SELLING HER.*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Eddie-Money said:


>



Del Toro Bladder Equipped!!!!!


----------



## nme1

what's the update on the nationals eddie?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT FOR MY DT FAMILIA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup DT fam


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## bluburban

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> single pump Deltoro street car from da 806 Hereford TX back yard built


 Took the pump apart to check the pump head changed the oil and saw the bladder tore so now i need a bladder how much shipped to tx 79045


----------



## El Callejero

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> You know where it's going........


What kinda inches with this pump to he nose with 72v in a g/body?
I've been doing my homework & i want a DT Bladder chromed just like the pics!
Please let m know more info.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

bluburban said:


> Took the pump apart to check the pump head changed the oil and saw the bladder tore so now i need a bladder how much shipped to tx 79045


The pro bladder like yours is 155.00 shipped the street on is 105 shipped


----------



## kold187um

WHATS UP EDDIE, JR, KEEBS,NME1, AND THE REST OF THE DT FAMILY:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

whats the diff between pro bladder n street bladder


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> WHATS UP EDDIE, JR, KEEBS,NME1, AND THE REST OF THE DT FAMILY:thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> WHATS UP EDDIE, JR, KEEBS,NME1, AND THE REST OF THE DT FAMILY:thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## nme1

kold187um said:


> WHATS UP EDDIE, JR, KEEBS,NME1, AND THE REST OF THE DT FAMILY:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

83lac-va-beach said:


> whats the diff between pro bladder n street bladder


Del Toro Bladder Pump Street comp motor,2" Alum Block 3/4" Port, Marz Plus Gear 
Del Toro Bladder Pump Pro comp Motor,2" Steel 3/4" Port Block Marzocchi Plus Gear Big Bored


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://youtu.be/uhvg217vx2A


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://youtu.be/KM00OA7ZVc8


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## CITYBOY214

*i know that car*


----------



## Eddie-Money

CITYBOY214 said:


>



*ME TOO:wave:*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> http://youtu.be/KM00OA7ZVc8


 Looking good


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

i guess i got a street pump


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

83lac-va-beach said:


> i guess i got a street pump


You have the plus motor and pro bladder the only thing you are missing is a steel block so I would say you are in the middle:biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

do you guys sell a long trailing arm kit for Gbody?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> You have the plus motor and pro bladder the only thing you are missing is a steel block so I would say you are in the middle:biggrin:


how much for steel block


----------



## Eddie-Money

83lac-va-beach said:


> how much for steel block


*PM'ED YOU*


----------



## kold187um

*ttt*


----------



## fidecaddy

nme1 said:


> what's the update on the nationals eddie?


 WHATS UP WITH THE CUTTY  WERE IS RUDY AT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

lowrider nationals hop rules and clases _







sorry for the wait_ 
this years hop at the nationals is the same but the pay out. im sorry my fellow riders, but the funds just are not there. we tried to get more sponsers. we checked as many sourses as possible. the problem is the crowd/spectaters dont care about the hop as much. it isnt the hoppers. they do there part. if there is no BIG crowd at the hop, then we cant do a BIG payout. everything is the same but the pay out..! so the rules will go like this.......

*XlVth **Annual • LOWRIDER NATIONALS*
August 7, 2011 - Kern County Fairgrounds
*SUPER HOP RULES AND CLASSES**
$500.00 per category 60.00 entry fee per car
FIRST PLACE: $400.00 SECOND PLACE: $100.00
*STREET CLASS 37” AND UNDER*
MANDATORY SHOCKS FOR STREET CLASS! SHOCKS MUST BE BOLTED! NO
SHOCKS, NO HOP!
1. STREET SINGLE PUMP CAR 2. STREET SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
3. STREET DOUBLE PUMP 4. STREET SINGLE PUMP IMPALA
*RADICAL CLASS 38” AND OVER*
5. RADICAL SINGLE PUMP CAR 6. RADICAL TRUCK HOP
7. RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CAR 8. RADICAL LUXURY
*DANCE CLASS*
FRONT BUMPERS AND REAR ARE MANDATORY! EXCEPT TRUCKS WHERE
REAR/BACK BUMPERS ARE OPTIONAL!
9. DANCE
• Note: Dance is open to Air and Hydraulic systems.
• All vehicles can use unlimited batteries.
• :60 seconds to qualify – 2 minutes total
PERSONNEL DANCE DURATION HOP DURATION
ONE switchman 2:00 minutes 60 seconds
One truckman/CO2
There is a 15 second grace period within a round for troubleshooting. If you go beyond your
grace period, round will terminate. Points scored will be retained as official qualifiers. Tires
must all be the same size.
• *Important: *_3 vehicles make a class. Otherwise round is considered exhibition. Cash_
_award $300.00, no title awarded (i.e. Trophy/Ring)._
• _Less than 3 vehicles must hit 37” or better to win._
*DISQUALIFICATION*
a. Arguing with HOP officials d. Cheating
b. Unsportsmanlike conduct e. Unequal tire size
c. Failure to obey HOP officials
Failure to meet the above requirements will result in disqualification or loss of points/inches
per each infraction.
*Lowrider Nationals reserves the right to make changes at any time.​


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

whats the difference from pro to street bladder kit??..


----------



## TrueOGcadi

got this done in 2007 in Los banos by Sergio and its been four years and i havent even burnt a soleniod yet!!!!!!!! no leakiy cylinders nothing.....:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

TrueOGcadi said:


> got this done in 2007 in Los banos by Sergio and its been four years and i havent even burnt a soleniod yet!!!!!!!! no leakiy cylinders nothing.....:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

D......Bladder equipped ......T All day 559 area code


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

del toro equipped


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> D......Bladder equipped ......T All day 559 area code



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

83lac-va-beach said:


> del toro equipped



:thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

*BUMP.....................*


----------



## nme1

kold187um said:


> *BUMP.....................*


were you at the torres empire show?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

nme1 said:


> were you at the torres empire show?


*YEP
*


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> *YEP
> *
> View attachment 345588



:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

kold187um said:


> *YEP
> *
> View attachment 345588


:thumbsup:


----------



## bluburban

bluburban said:


> Took the pump apart to check the pump head changed the oil and saw the bladder tore so now i need a bladder how much shipped to tx 79045


 How much for the 2"Steel block and the pro bladder shipped to TX 79045


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> ttt



*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

:inout:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

ttt


----------



## nme1

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> ttt


how did you do at the lowrider nationals?


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## ricndaregal

Ur more then welcome to come on out and kick it bladder fam


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


What's good fam!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> What's good fam!:thumbsup:



*WUZ GOING ON, WHERE'S EVERYONE AT? DAMN THEY MUST BE REAL BUSY*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

I NEED A NEW NUMBER 13 GEAR ANY PM ME PLESE ..NEED IT ASAP......


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzup sergio jr this is Del from hawaii a thanks bro it works good i'll give you a call bro


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> wazzzzzzzzzzzzzup sergio jr this is Del from hawaii a thanks bro it works good i'll give you a call bro


 *WHEN WE HEADED TO HAWAII LIL SERG*


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> TTT


:wave:HI


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

whats up on a new 13 gear any one


----------



## DIPN714

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> I NEED A NEW NUMBER 13 GEAR ANY PM ME PLESE ..NEED IT ASAP......


CALL 323 8645050 KOOL AID


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

What it do fam who needs 11's and 13's.
We got that fam discount.


----------



## northbay

how much for the 11 gear


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

Don Pedro said:


> What it do fam who needs 11's and 13's.
> We got that fam discount.


pm me how much i need a 13 gear....


----------



## Don Pedro

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> pm me how much i need a 13 gear....


I sent him the PM Eddie, Thanks


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> I sent him the PM Eddie, Thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

thanks guyz...


----------



## Eddie-Money

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> thanks guyz...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

What up Eddie who do you know that is coming down for the tachi casino? show hit me up I'll be around putting it down to all the toro fam come down it's a great show n pay out for the hopp!!!!


----------



## 559karlo

http://www.rezmadecc.com/


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

I guess not lol !!!! TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

559karlo said:


> I guess not lol !!!! TTT


dont know yet lol


----------



## Eddie-Money

*LIL SERG WHEN WE GONNA ON A TRIP MAYBE HOUSTONE,DALLAS OR LA*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> dont know yet lol



*WHAT HE SAID, KEEBS WHEN IS IT I GOTTA PIC BETWEEN LEMOORE OR WOODLAND MY BANK ACCOUNT WON'T COVER 2 *


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> TTT



*WHAT'S UP BILL HOW IS TINA AND THE REST OF THE STR8TIPPIN FAMILY.:wave:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

every body is cool.. i've been busy at work. how about yall and the new baby...


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT HE SAID, KEEBS WHEN IS IT I GOTTA PIC BETWEEN LEMOORE OR WOODLAND MY BANK ACCOUNT WON'T COVER 2 *


 I'm trying to do both but let's see what the kind of boat I'm sitting in when the day comes lol TTT


----------



## Big Bradah Del

let me now and we can do this toro fam. you can stay at my house its all good see u sergio hawaii in da house toro fam in hawaii aloha


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> let me now and we can do this toro fam. you can stay at my house its all good see u sergio hawaii in da house toro fam in hawaii aloha


:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

YOU KNOW I'M READY FOR SOME HAWAII ACTION


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> YOU KNOW I'M READY FOR SOME HAWAII ACTION



:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

ttt....dt bladder


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> YOU KNOW I'M READY FOR SOME HAWAII ACTION



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> ttt....dt bladder



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*20 minutes from West Side Detroit Majestics CC Del Toro powered Impala.


http://youtu.be/WAdxzBKyneI​*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Del Putting it down in Hawaii


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *20 minutes from West Side Detroit Majestics CC Del Toro powered Impala.
> *<font color="#ff0000"><strong>


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Del Putting it down in Hawaii



*GOOD LOOKING DEL REGAL LOOKING GOOD.*


----------



## nme1

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Del Putting it down in Hawaii


:shocked:


----------



## nme1

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Eddie-Money said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20 minutes from West Side Detroit Majestics CC Del Toro powered Impala.
> *<font color="#ff0000"><strong>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 559karlo

TTT


----------



## Big Bradah Del

thanks bros just having alot of h8ders in hawaii saying some body from cal did my car. but i did it me and my car club but its all good. good to have fam from Del TORO cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> thanks bros just having alot of h8ders in hawaii saying some body from cal did my car. but i did it me and my car club but its all good. good to have fam from Del TORO cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

CHROME KIT 350 SHIPPED TANK HAS LITTLE SCUFFS ON IT 350 SHIPPED 

PRO BLADDER WITH EXT FOR AIR VALVE 125 SHIPPED


----------



## CITYBOY214




----------



## CITYBOY214

http://youtu.be/9sn06nCOfyU


----------



## Eddie-Money

CITYBOY214 said:


> http://youtu.be/9sn06nCOfyU



*LOOKING GOOD :worship:*


----------



## kold187um

Eddie-Money said:


> *LOOKING GOOD :worship:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

CITYBOY214 said:


> http://youtu.be/9sn06nCOfyU


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT FOR TEAM DT.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT FOR TEAM DT.*


:h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

TTT for DEL TORO


----------



## kold187um

TTT FOR TEAM DT AND FOR THE BEST PUMPS IN THIS LOWRIDING GAME......

THEM DT BLADDER BOYS AINT PLAYING........ 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

BUMP


----------



## 559karlo

City boys are doing it big !!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> City boys are doing it big !!!!



*SUP KEEBS WUZ CRACKIN IN THE 559.*


----------



## 559karlo

Chillin ! As for the 559 nothing been dead out here  ...... The car is giving me trouble so I'm taking a break lol....


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> TTT FOR TEAM DT AND FOR THE BEST PUMPS IN THIS LOWRIDING GAME......
> 
> THEM DT BLADDER BOYS AINT PLAYING........
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

*edit*

any word on when my kit order is gonna be shipped out???:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt


----------



## kold187um

Ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP PETER,KEEBS AND BILL......*:wave:


----------



## kold187um

What's up Eddie? We still out here in Vegas. We're going to check out the after the Super Show hop and go home tomorrow.


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> What's up Eddie? We still out here in Vegas. We're going to check out the after the Super Show hop and go home tomorrow.



*HAVE FUN AND TAKE PICS AND ALSO STAY SAFE.*


----------



## caddyman93

:wave:Whats good Del Toro fam. its bin a while!


----------



## kold187um




----------



## CHE1

What’s up Del Toro... Question for you I have some batteries that crank out 100amps each. Do you guys think that will burn the motors or solenoids?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Eddie-Money said:
> 
> 
> 
> *20 minutes from West Side Detroit Majestics CC Del Toro powered Impala.
> *<font color="#ff0000"><strong>
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Bradah Del

a wasup sergio this Del from hawaii i did not get my moto call me bro show is this sunday the 23 thanks bro


----------



## Don Pedro

Who's coming down fam?


----------



## lil watcha

who gots the bladder pumps? are they in los banos with sergio? or gilroy


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

TTT DELTORO


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*DAMN WHERE'S EVERYONE AT*:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

lil watcha said:


> who gots the bladder pumps? are they in los banos with sergio? or gilroy



*BIG SERG HAS THEM IN LOS BANOS AND LIL SERG HAS THEM IN MADERA THERE NUMBERS ARE ON THE AVAITOR AT THE BOTTOM *:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> a wasup sergio this Del from hawaii i did not get my moto call me bro show is this sunday the 23 thanks bro


*DEL DID YOU GET YOUR MOTOR YET.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Big Bradah Del

no bro hope to get them soon... hope everything is going good out there can you have him call me thanks


Eddie-Money said:


> *DEL DID YOU GET YOUR MOTOR YET.*


----------



## Big Bradah Del

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rMDjUuGBAZ4 this was the car show on the 23


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> no bro hope to get them soon... hope everything is going good out there can you have him call me thanks



*I'LL FIND OUT FOR YA TODAY.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rMDjUuGBAZ4 this was the car show on the 23



*IT BE SMASHING BROTHA.*


----------



## nme1

Big Bradah Del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rMDjUuGBAZ4 this was the car show on the 23


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

WHATS UP DEL TORO FAMILY NEW SHOP ON MERCED CA ,COMING SOON!!,KEEP EVERYONE POSTED, BIG PROPS TO DEL FROM HAWAII ON HOP LOOKS GOOD MAN,SORRY ABOUT DELAY ON MOTORS EVERYTHING IS TAKEN CARE OF.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK EVERYBODY, LATE


----------



## nme1

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> WHATS UP DEL TORO FAMILY NEW SHOP ON MERCED CA ,COMING SOON!!,KEEP EVERYONE POSTED, BIG PROPS TO DEL FROM HAWAII ON HOP LOOKS GOOD MAN,SORRY ABOUT DELAY ON MOTORS EVERYTHING IS TAKEN CARE OF.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK EVERYBODY, LATE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> WHATS UP DEL TORO FAMILY NEW SHOP ON MERCED CA ,COMING SOON!!,KEEP EVERYONE POSTED, BIG PROPS TO DEL FROM HAWAII ON HOP LOOKS GOOD MAN,SORRY ABOUT DELAY ON MOTORS EVERYTHING IS TAKEN CARE OF.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK EVERYBODY, LATE


What up :ninja:


----------



## Eddie-Money

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> WHATS UP DEL TORO FAMILY NEW SHOP ON MERCED CA ,COMING SOON!!,KEEP EVERYONE POSTED, BIG PROPS TO DEL FROM HAWAII ON HOP LOOKS GOOD MAN,SORRY ABOUT DELAY ON MOTORS EVERYTHING IS TAKEN CARE OF.KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK EVERYBODY, LATE



*WHAT'S UP BIG SERG KEEP US INFORMED ABOUT THE NEW SHOP IN MERCED.*


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

THANKS GUYS, I WILL START POSTING SOME PICS AS SOON I FIGURE HOW TO DO IT,ITS GONA HIT BACK BUMPER!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> THANKS GUYS, I WILL START POSTING SOME PICS AS SOON I FIGURE HOW TO DO IT,ITS GONA HIT BACK BUMPER!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Sergio did my caprice a few years ago and i love it!!! got a homie with a 64 that wants a 2 pump 4 batterie setup can you homies PM a price?


----------



## 559karlo

Big Bradah Del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rMDjUuGBAZ4 this was the car show on the 23


 Double or single that shit takes off fast  Looking good out there ........


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

whats up Eddie and the rest of the Del Toro Family.....


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> whats up Eddie and the rest of the Del Toro Family.....



:run:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

What it do family. Who's coming down for the Yuma show in Feb?


----------



## kold187um

TTT :wave:


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

whats up guys! havnt checked in here in a min. but if anyone needs batteries here in the bay my buddy has them for a good price...


----------



## Eddie-Money

Cadillac Heaven said:


> whats up guys! havnt checked in here in a min. but if anyone needs batteries here in the bay my buddy has them for a good price...



*THANKS WAYNE HOW HAVE YA BEEN.*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

Eddie-Money said:


> *THANKS WAYNE HOW HAVE YA BEEN.*


good eddie, just been buisy with family stuff lately...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Cadillac Heaven said:


> whats up guys! havnt checked in here in a min. but if anyone needs batteries here in the bay my buddy has them for a good price...


Hamash


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

559karlo said:


> Double or single that shit takes off fast  Looking good out there........


Single and ready to Mingle


----------



## 559karlo

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Single and ready to Mingle


Dam I wish my car took off that fast........ first click was like 30" ......Owell back to the drawing bord....


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

WUTS GOIN ON DELTORO!?!?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Hamash


pm'd you... let me know if you got it.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Cadillac Heaven said:


> good eddie, just been buisy with family stuff lately...



*YEAH I KNOW WHATCHA MEAN I'VE BEEN DOING THE SAME THANG.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Hamash


:run:


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> Dam I wish my car took off that fast........ first click was like 30" ......Owell back to the drawing bord....


:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

MRMUGMENOW96 said:


> WUTS GOIN ON DELTORO!?!?


*WHAT'S UP HOW'S EVERYTHING IN INDY.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## nme1

:wave: whats up family?


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> :wave: whats up family?


*WHAT'S UP PETER HOW'S ARE COSAS DOWN SOUTH.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


>


*SUP KEEBS.*


----------



## 559karlo

Sup Eddie wanna buy a Monte


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> Sup Eddie wanna buy a Monte



*HUH!!!!!*


----------



## 559karlo

Lol ya u want to buy it


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

layaway


----------



## 559karlo

Lol what up serg!!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

just finished watching the fight


----------



## 559karlo

I'll take foodstamps lol


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

WUSSUP DELTORO.I NEED TO BE CONTACTED BY SOMEONE ASAP BOUT MY ORDER.THANX


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

i went from 6 batteries to 9 can you guys tell me if im wiring it right the pic is what i was gonna do


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## PEPSI_559

HEY ERIKA THIS IS GILBERT FROM SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULIC/ DEDICATION CEN. CALI. CC HEY I NEED THE PRICE FOR THE FOLLOWING ITEMS SHIPPED TO 93705...




1- Y BLOCK
1- SET 4 TON FULL STACK FRONT COILS
1- SET UNIVERSAL POWERBALLS
1- SET REVERSE CUPS FOR REAR
10- SILONOIDS
2- #6 HOSES 4FT EACH.
5- SWITCHES
1- 4 HOLE SWITCH PLATE
1- 15FT SWITCH WIRE
1- HOPPING HANDLE
2- COMPLETE CHROME BASIC PUMPS FOR BACK SINGLE DUMP EACH PUMP.
1- COMPLETE BLADDER PUMP W/SQUARE DUMP
1- PAIR 22" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS




PLEASE GIVE ME THE BEST DISCOUNT/PRICE POSSIBLE THANK YOU...


----------



## Eddie-Money

PEPSI_559 said:


> HEY EDDIE (FIXED)THIS IS GILBERT FROM SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULIC/ DEDICATION CEN. CALI. CC HEY I NEED THE PRICE FOR THE FOLLOWING ITEMS SHIPPED TO 93705...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Y BLOCK
> 1- SET 4 TON FULL STACK FRONT COILS
> 1- SET UNIVERSAL POWERBALLS
> 1- SET REVERSE CUPS FOR REAR
> 10- SILONOIDS
> 2- #6 HOSES 4FT EACH.
> 5- SWITCHES
> 1- 4 HOLE SWITCH PLATE
> 1- 15FT SWITCH WIRE
> 1- HOPPING HANDLE
> 2- COMPLETE CHROME BASIC PUMPS FOR BACK SINGLE DUMP EACH PUMP.
> 1- COMPLETE BLADDER PUMP W/SQUARE DUMP
> 1- PAIR 22" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE GIVE ME THE BEST DISCOUNT/PRICE POSSIBLE THANK YOU...


*GILBERT I'LL PM YOU WHEN I GET QUOTE REAL QUICK*


----------



## 559karlo

559
is in the house
:wave:


----------



## PEPSI_559

My bad i had emailed same message 2 Erika @ CCE tryin 2 find cuztomer bezt price pozzible buildin him a hopper


----------



## Eddie-Money

PEPSI_559 said:


> My bad i had emailed same message 2 Erika @ CCE tryin 2 find cuztomer bezt price pozzible buildin him a hopper


*IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHA.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> 559
> is in the house
> :wave:


*
WHAT'S UP KEEBS.*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

whts up dt .......:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> whts up dt .......:wave:


*WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW'S IT GOING.*


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## 559karlo

What up big Ed ? 
What's crackin homie..... Hope to see the TORO FAM soon




RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> :wave:



*WHAT'S UP BIG BILL.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> What up big Ed ?
> What's crackin homie..... Hope to see the TORO FAM soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RICHIE'S 59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *:barf:THAT'S GONNA BE ME ON NEW YEARS LOL....*
Click to expand...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW'S IT GOING.*


still tryin to get them13 gears bro ...and a sponser....


----------



## hood fame

whats up eddie whats good homie....


----------



## 559karlo

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> still tryin to get them13 gears bro ...and a sponser....


Got 13s


----------



## 559karlo

Hell ya new years day good turn out last 2 years....hopefully better this years event....


----------



## Eddie-Money

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> still tryin to get them13 gears bro ...and a sponser....


:shocked:


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> Got 13s


*YOU HAVE SOME.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

hood fame said:


> whats up eddie whats good homie....


*JUST WORKING,WORKING,WORKING, AND WORKING*


----------



## Eddie-Money

PEPSI_559 said:


> HEY ERIKA THIS IS GILBERT FROM SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULIC/ DEDICATION CEN. CALI. CC HEY I NEED THE PRICE FOR THE FOLLOWING ITEMS SHIPPED TO 93705...
> 
> *
> 
> *1- Y BLOCK
> 1- SET 4 TON FULL STACK FRONT COILS
> 1- SET UNIVERSAL POWERBALLS
> 1- SET REVERSE CUPS FOR REAR
> 10- SILONOIDS
> 2- #6 HOSES 4FT EACH.
> 5- SWITCHES
> 1- 4 HOLE SWITCH PLATE
> 1- 15FT SWITCH WIRE
> 1- HOPPING HANDLE
> 2- COMPLETE CHROME BASIC PUMPS FOR BACK SINGLE DUMP EACH PUMP.
> 1- COMPLETE BLADDER PUMP W/SQUARE DUMP
> 1- PAIR 22" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE GIVE ME THE BEST DISCOUNT/PRICE POSSIBLE THANK YOU...


*PM'ED YOU.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## hood fame

Eddie-Money said:


> *JUST WORKING,WORKING,WORKING, AND WORKING*


no choise bro we have to work so we can have money,money,money, plus this hollydays comes, me to just work and alot of work i stop by here and see how you doin man....


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

*how much for the bladder n tank i have the block gear n motor i need everything to mount a bladder with the tank n bolts?
*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> *how much for the bladder n tank i have the block gear n motor i need everything to mount a bladder with the tank n bolts?
> *


*PM'ED YOU.*


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Eddie-Money said:


> *PM'ED YOU.*


good deal homie.. pm'ed


----------



## Eddie-Money

DirtyTrixsHydros said:


> good deal homie.. pm'ed


:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Wassap bladder Equiped Fam!!! Thinking about letting her go. 80 cutlass hopper. 3 pump 12 battery set up front pump is a del toro bladder with a super duty adex plumbed wit a y block. 2 back pumps r chrome showtime . Fresh full frame wrap. Digital dash & two tone interior, white powder coated spokes needs new vinyl top & to be put back together. Did 50 inches Before i broke it down. my loss your gain $7500obo

Check the vid...
http://youtu.be/33TVpH3DY_U


----------



## Eddie-Money

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Wassap bladder Equiped Fam!!! Thinking about letting her go. 80 cutlass hopper. 3 pump 12 battery set up front pump is a del toro bladder with a super duty adex plumbed wit a y block. 2 back pumps r chrome showtime . Fresh full frame wrap. Digital dash & two tone interior, white powder coated spokes needs new vinyl top & to be put back together. Did 50 inches Before i broke it down. my loss your gain $7500obo
> 
> Check the vid...
> http://youtu.be/33TVpH3DY_U



*WHY YOU LETTING HER GO SHE'S A BEAUTIFUL CAR.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Jimmie wants to finish the 62....I feel him on that note....he's calling me out this finishing our deuces first...I say he will....lol


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


>



 *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT FUCKER STOLE MY HAIR.*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

559karlo said:


> Jimmie wants to finish the 62....I feel him on that note....he's calling me out this finishing our deuces first...I say he will....lol



:yes: Yeah i just wanna start on it.. There is no way ima gonna catch up :no:.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## big kev

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> heres a little back view


how much 4 a setup like this on the pic can u pm me the price just like this one thanx shipped to 92404 the ie


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


*"Her tits were shackin" ( Eddie Money classic) *Whats up homies' Tell everyone we said Happy Holidays


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *"Her tits were shackin" ( Eddie Money classic) *Whats up homies' Tell everyone we said
> Happy Holidays



:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> _Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


:fool2:


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> *TTT*


:h5: *WHAT'S CRACKIN BILL*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE IN THE HELL IS EVERYONE AT AND DON'T SAY WORKING* :inout:


----------



## hood fame

merry christmas homie....


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY HOLIDAY'S FROM MY FAMILY (ANAYA FAMILY) TO ALL MY DEL TORO FAMILIA MUCH LOVE AND DON'T GET FUCKED UP ON THE EGG NOG FELLOWS.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

hood fame said:


> merry christmas homie....


*THANKS PIMPIN YOU TOO.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

hope u guys have a happy and safe newyears :420:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

2012


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> 2012



*IS THAT YOUR NEW PROJECT SERG.*


----------



## chevyman

ANY NEW STLE PUMP COMING OUT FOR 2012


----------



## nme1

to all the del toro family have a safe and happy new year


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> to all the del toro family have a safe and happy new year



*YOU TO PETER BE SAFE OUT THERE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY DEL TORO FAM.*


----------



## CITYBOY214

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTfttOIg


----------



## CITYBOY214

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTfttOIg&hd=1 ALL DAY LONG


----------



## Eddie-Money

*BAD BOYZ KUSTOM'S DOING IT BIG IN D-TOWN,TEJAS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## nme1

CITYBOY214 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTfttOIg&hd=1 ALL DAY LONG





CITYBOY214 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eAeTfttOIg



:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


>



*KEEBS THE VIDEO DON'T WORK.:buttkick:*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

upncomin6 said:


> QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES
> 
> THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150
> 
> -SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
> -STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
> -UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
> -UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
> -Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
> -MAX 12 BATTERIES
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -14 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -20 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00
> 
> -UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
> $20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY
> 
> RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


[/QUOTE]

who judging


----------



## upncomin6

who judging[/QUOTE]

Enchanted creation is incharge of judging.


----------



## lowriv1972

Im the one that will be on the stick. 

who judging[/QUOTE]


----------



## nme1

lowriv1972 said:


> Im the one that will be on the stick.
> 
> who judging


[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

lowriv1972 said:


> Im the one that will be on the stick.
> 
> who judging


[/QUOTE]


*X14
*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

coo coo i wi.ll be there


----------



## nme1

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> coo coo i wi.ll be there


no you won't


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> no you won't



*YES WE ARE SERG IS GONNA BY ME A BURGER*:rofl:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

How do i order stuff frm del toro


----------



## nme1

83lac-va-beach said:


> How do i order stuff frm del toro



call one of these numbers 408-482-8762 SERGIO SR, 559-416-2444 SERGIO JR or pm eddie-money


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

nme1 said:


> no you won't


Eddie straighten peter out :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> no you won't



:buttkick:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> call one of these numbers 408-482-8762 SERGIO SR, 559-416-2444 SERGIO JR or pm eddie-money



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## jsozae




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


_What it do Eddie, you boys coming down to the show feb 11?_


----------



## SJ RIDER

can i get a price 4 a 2pump chrome set up also a 3 pump chrome im in SAN JO THX


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

????


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

EVERYTHING IS GETTING TAKEN CARE OF. THANKS SERGIO SR.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*BIG SERG WHEN IS THE NEW SHOP GONNA OPEN ANY UPDATES.*


----------



## jsozae

Need Pumps. i sent Pm's


----------



## thephatlander

How much for a bladder kit shipped to Sweden?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*SERG GET AT ME?*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Monte is under construction new things to come this summer !!!!


----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

about another month or so ,everything is looking good. DEL TORO KUSTOM SHOP 1341 BRANTLY ST. MERCED CA across street from pick n pull , I 'll let everyone know for the grand oppening. keep up the good work!!


Eddie-Money said:


> *BIG SERG WHEN IS THE NEW SHOP GONNA OPEN ANY UPDATES.*


----------



## nme1

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> about another month or so ,everything is looking good. DEL TORO KUSTOM SHOP 1341 BRANTLY ST. MERCED CA across street from pick n pull , I 'll let everyone know for the grand oppening. keep up the good work!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> Monte is under construction new things to come this summer !!!!


*LOOKING GOOD KEEBS.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> about another month or so ,everything is looking good. DEL TORO KUSTOM SHOP 1341 BRANTLY ST. MERCED CA across street from pick n pull , I 'll let everyone know for the grand oppening. keep up the good work!!



*THANKS BIG SERG.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> :thumbsup:



*WHAT'S UP PETER HOW'S EVERYTHING.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Thanks... trying to miss with two cars at once is hard.. I wish someone would just come buy the Monte so I finish my 62


----------



## modesto64

DEL TORO PUMP said:


> about another month or so ,everything is looking good. DEL TORO KUSTOM SHOP 1341 BRANTLY ST. MERCED CA across street from pick n pull , I 'll let everyone know for the grand oppening. keep up the good work!!



Good to know :thumbsup: I would like to know when your grand opening will be always liked DT's work .


----------



## Eddie-Money

modesto64 said:


> Good to know :thumbsup: I would like to know when your grand opening will be always liked DT's work .



:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*DEL DOING IT BIG IN HAWAII*....*SINGLE PUMP*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> *DEL DOING IT BIG IN HAWAII*....*SINGLE PUMP*



:thumbsup:


----------



## PHUKET

It's a single now?


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

PHUKET said:


> It's a single now?


I thought they use hoppos now, what is it?


----------



## Big Bradah Del

INDEPENDENCE TTT and yes it doing 93 for u heater that day hop the car 3 time and still going cheeeeeeeeeeeeehoooooooooooo u guys have to ketchup we was on top back in da day and we are on top now. big up to ever one hawaiis on the map


----------



## Big Bradah Del

Hannibal Lector said:


> I thought they use hoppos now, what is it?


LISTEN........... JR I run Hoppos this me Fabe what ever my brother runs its on him. Just so everyone knows my shop be opening very soon if you guys need parts hala. Oh no need to hate remember what everyone said in the meeting fu ck the mainland this is Hawaii


----------



## Big Bradah Del

Hannibal Lector said:


> I thought they use hoppos now, what is it?


Listen.................. jr I run Hoppos this me Fabe what my brother runs is his business not you guys stop hatting and keep hopping you guys gotta stop the shit talking because it getting old very old. Just so you guys know im the new distributor for Hoppos here in Hawaii my shop be open soon 100% usa made FIVE-O custom suspension works coming soon.


----------



## PHUKET

*LOL*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Big Bradah Del said:


> Listen.................. jr I run Hoppos this me Fabe what my brother runs is his business not you guys stop hatting and keep hopping you guys gotta stop the shit talking because it getting old very old. Just so you guys know im the new distributor for Hoppos here in Hawaii my shop be open soon 100% usa made FIVE-O custom suspension works coming soon.


Oh I thought thats del posting. Im not hating brah. Im jus saying. I dont hate. btw I need tge cadi spindles back. I have ur 4 rods for the tank. I brought back with me fdom the trip. It was a miscommu.ication plus it took long cuz ur package went to jacksonville n came back they put tge wrong zip code


----------



## Big Bradah Del

PHUKET said:


> *LOL*


Lmao too coming soon homie coming soon.......... real talk


----------



## Big Bradah Del

Hannibal Lector said:


> Oh I thought thats del posting. Im not hating brah. Im jus saying. I dont hate. btw I need tge cadi spindles back. I have ur 4 rods for the tank. I brought back with me fdom the trip. It was a miscommu.ication plus it took long cuz ur package went to jacksonville n came back they put tge wrong zip code


its all good I just like the shit talking stop because its killing the lowriding movement you feel me. Everyone has their people to go to when its time to hop. We have a whole fucking list to go down remember how long we been doing this. Its all good ill see you soon


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Texaswayz

Got my springs in, Thx Sergio Jr


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> Got my springs in, Thx Sergio Jr


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt


----------



## Texaswayz

My bladder kit is on it way Thx again Serg jr TTT for 100% feed back on parts and service


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> My bladder kit is on it way Thx again Serg jr TTT for 100% feed back on parts and service



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

serg thanks for them valves off Ebay...


----------



## PEPSI_559

Need a bladder my bladder blew how much juz da ballon??


----------



## Eddie-Money

PEPSI_559 said:


> Need a bladder my bladder blew how much juz da ballon??


*PM SENT*


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wasssup money five o customs in da house. thats me and my bro good looking out bro DT fam in hawaii cheeeeeeeehooooooo.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Big Bradah Del said:


> wasssup money five o customs in da house. thats me and my bro good looking out bro DT fam in hawaii cheeeeeeeehooooooo.[/QUOTE
> 
> *TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> serg thanks for them valves off Ebay...


no problem i'll let you know if we find some more


----------



## hood fame

Ttt


----------



## thephatlander

How much pressure are ya´ll running in your bladders?


----------



## Eddie-Money

thephatlander said:


> How much pressure are ya´ll running in your bladders?


*START AT 50 PSI AND THEN WORK YOUR WAY UP AS NEEDED EACH CAR IS DIFFERENT.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## WICKED DREAMS

Need price on kit for bladders


----------



## cencoast64ss

*KE ONDA CARNAL HAVENT TALK 2 YOU IN A WHILE,FROM DA LOOKS YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE DATS GOOD.KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK.I REMEMBER BAK WEN IN GILAS YOU DID UP MY 73 IMP RECOMENDED BY JESUS WIT DA 76 CAPRICE,KEEP DOING WAT YOU DO BEST:thumbsup::wave: *


DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTMFT*



Que onda Eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Texaswayz

Wud up Del Toro hydraulics how tha new shop going,and wats up Eddie much props to this thred homies


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs will be at the City Cruisers Car Show show in Cali this weakend to show our freinds support. If anyone needs parts brought up send me or West Coast Hopper a pm with what you need and save on the shipping charge. And yes we have 13"w/w tires in stock._


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Que onda Eddie



*WHAT'S UP BROTHA HOW'S IN YUMA? JUST WORKING AND PAYING THESE BILLS.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> Wud up Del Toro hydraulics how tha new shop going,and wats up Eddie much props to this thred homies



*WHAT'S UP BROTHA ALL'S GOOD WITH ME, THE SHOP SHOULD BE OPENING UP IN A COUPLE WEEKS.*


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## eriks66

Sup bro i need order a bladder pump kit sergio jr pm ur shop number thanks bro


----------



## 559karlo

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup guys


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

A homie I'm trying to get a number to ur shop, trying to get some ready made pumps! Lmk, Thanks


----------



## nme1

Daniel rubalcava said:


> A homie I'm trying to get a number to ur shop, trying to get some ready made pumps! Lmk, Thanks



Try calling this number *408-482-8762 SERGIO SR*


----------



## eriks66

Cool bro i was needing the number too thanks bro oklahoma city is ready for some del toro hydraulics


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

sup eddie


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> sup eddie



*SUP SERGIO*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 473074


*PUMP LOOKS KILLA.*


----------



## eriks66

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 473074


Yea need to order a complete setup bro TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

eriks66 said:


> Yea need to order a complete setup bro TTT


Give me a call 5596647705


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP DT FAM*:wave:


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP DT FAM*:wave:




:dunno: que pasa eddie?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> TTT


What up jimmy u change ur name again?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1

Wzup Sergio hope you guys doing good ill be back soon


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> :dunno: que pasa eddie?



*WHAT'S UP PETER WHERE YOU BEEN AT.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

SUP EDDIE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

STRICTLY1 said:


> Wzup Sergio hope you guys doing good ill be back soon


NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR COMING BACK


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> SUP EDDIE



*SUP SERG YOU STILL HEADED TO SAN LORENZO AT SAMS BURGERS IN JULY.*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *SUP SERG WILL HEADED TO SAN LORENZO AT SAMS BURGERS NEXT MONTH.*



no your not :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> no your not :biggrin:




*YES I BE:rofl:*


----------



## 559karlo

2 months loco


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> 2 months loco



*OH SHIT IN JULY FORGOT.*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

559karlo said:


> What up jimmy u change ur name again?


Yessir last time til 62 get's done...Lol


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

STILL" DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPPED" !!! Got finish putting her back together!!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Bout time


----------



## 559karlo

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Yessir last time til 62 get's done...Lol


Lol kool mine should be back on frame by june no later the july


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt keebs you going to fresno sunday


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> ttt keebs you going to fresno sunday




*KEEBS CAN'T GO TO FRESNO ON SUNDAY HE HAS TO GET THAT MONTE PRIMED FOR JULY:rofl:*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

nme1 said:


> no your not :biggrin:


Im going to be there with my where's Peter shirt lol.................


----------



## andres18954

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Im going to be there with my where's Peter shirt lol.................



*PETER'S JUST JEALOUS LOL.... *


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

I have always loved and used deltoro and my hopper now has a double deltoro bladder setup. All I will use


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*KEEBS KILLING IT AT THE SOCIOS SHOW.

*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money

MUFASA said:


> :wave:



*WHAT'S UP CHRIS*


----------



## 559karlo

Had my son on the switch.....2nd time ever hopping the car...1st time infront of people
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10XxHzU3_2I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 559karlo

559karlo said:


> Had my son on the switch.....2nd time ever hopping the car...1st time infront of people.v=10XxHzU3


----------



## Eddie-Money

http://youtu.be/FgS4tzrh-TQ


----------



## 559karlo




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

I think i need a new bladder the air fill port had oil coming threw it if i do need one can someone tell me how much it is


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


>





Eddie-Money said:


>





why eddie why?:buttkick:


----------



## nme1

83lac-va-beach said:


> I think i need a new bladder the air fill port had oil coming threw it if i do need one can someone tell me how much it is


are you sure the oil is not coming up on the side of the valve? make sure the valve is tight they do come loose sometimes.


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> why eddie why?:buttkick:


*CUZ I NEED THE CAR BACK OUT DAMNIT.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *CUZ I NEED THE CAR BACK OUT DAMNIT.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 491163


*
TTT*


----------



## nme1

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 491163




damnit you too :twak:


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> damnit you too :twak:








:rofl:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt. DELTORO HYDROS


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> Ttt. DELTORO HYDROS



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

nme1 said:


> damnit you too :twak:


this is peter


----------



## nme1

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> this is peter
> View attachment 494681


:roflmao: you remember that? and see i did retire.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

nme1 said:


> :roflmao: you remember that? and see i did retire.


yea but your like the old man circling the high school trying to relive his glory days


----------



## Eddie-Money

*PETER YOU CAN'T RETIRE ON ME YOU OWN ME SOME BEER*


----------



## fidecaddy

LoL


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *PETER YOU CAN'T RETIRE ON ME YOU OWN ME SOME BEER*


i thought you were the prez of AA


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

fidecaddy said:


> LoL


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## fidecaddy

Eddie-Money said:


>


Nice


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## CITYBOY214

ALL DAY LONG!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## SJ RIDER

Do u guys sell presto plus motors. If so how much?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

they like 2 bills


----------



## droptoutzx2

you sell powerballs?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

WhatS up serg need a 44" moon roof what's out there hit me up


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## 73loukat

how much for 2 tanks and 2 hex plugs?


----------



## Eddie-Money

73loukat said:


> how much for 2 tanks and 2 hex plugs?



*PM'ED YOU*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Big Bradah Del

serg hit me up dis Del thanks


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt call you later today Del


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE KEEBS THAT TORE IT THE FUCK UP IN SAN LORENZO AT 76 THEN 78 BEFORE GETTING SCREWED FUCK THE HATERS*.:machinegun:


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE KEEBS THAT TORE IT THE FUCK UP IN SAN LORENZO AT 76 THEN 78 BEFORE GETTING SCREWED FUCK THE HATERS*.:machinegun:


its all good thats the way the boat rocks lol truth shall set it free,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nme1

now you guys see why I stopped hopping at these events. I would rather just just kick back with friends and have some beers. got tired of all the bs


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> now you guys see why I stopped hopping at these events. I would rather just just kick back with friends and have some beers. got tired of all the bs


*YEAH PETER BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT HE TRAVELED 4 HOURS BACK AND FORTH PASSED ALL THERE INSPECTION BS THEY WANTED SOMEONE ELSE TO WIN AND WHEN THEY DIDN'T THEY THREW OUT EXCUSES THIS IS WHY GENTE DON'T WANNA COME TO THE BAY FROM OTHER AREAS CUZ THEY WON'T GET A FAIR SHAKE.*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *YEAH PETER BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT HE TRAVELED 4 HOURS BACK AND FORTH PASSED ALL THERE INSPECTION BS THEY WANTED SOMEONE ELSE TO WIN AND WHEN THEY DIDN'T THEY THREW OUT EXCUSES THIS IS WHY GENTE DON'T WANNA COME TO THE BAY FROM OTHER AREAS CUZ THEY WON'T GET A FAIR SHAKE.*



that my friend is the bs i'm talking about.they want their homie to win or they promised someone else the win if they showed up from out of town.


----------



## 559karlo

I plead the 5th !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nme1

559karlo said:


> I plead the 5th !!!!!!!!!


keep doing your thing keebs.car works good your killing it out there.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*KEEBS YOU GET THE VIDEO I SENT YA HOPEFULLY IT WENT THUR.*


----------



## toker1

TTT! ! August 19 picnic at mooneys grove park in Visalia CA to support our lowriding movement in the central valley come out n support spread the word and hope to c u guys out there any questions pm me thanks Toker1


----------



## 559karlo

Yeah I got it just won't play I need to load it to computer


----------



## 559karlo

nme1 said:


> keep doing your thing keebs.car works good your killing it out there.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*KEEBS DESTROYING IT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*DEL TORO BLADDER EQUIPPED LINCLON IN SAN LORENZO

*


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


>


U figured it out Ed good stuff brotha


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Yes I did*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Eddie-Money said:


> *KEEBS DESTROYING IT*


I see 76" hop! Im wondering the lock up how many inches? :biggrin: 
:rofl:


Don't trim G, sum mofos don't know how to handle a lost. Like u said let the car/inches do the talking! 
They seen the Monte do the inches. Mofos are going back home tryn to figure out how to get up there. Cause they know next time they won't have another excuse to cry bout!


----------



## 559karlo

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> I see 76" hop! Im wondering the lock up how many inches? :biggrin:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Don't trim G, sum mofos don't know how to handle a lost. Like u said let the car/inches do the talking!
> They seen the Monte do the inches. Mofos are going back home tryn to figure out how to get up there. Cause they know next time they won't have another excuse to cry bout!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*MOFO HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YRS IN THE BAY THAT WHY GENTE DON'T LIKE COMING TO BAY HOPPING EVENTS IT'S WHO EVER YOU KNOW WINS YOU CAN DO 80 AND THEY WILL GIVE YOU 72-74 THERE PARTNER HITS 70 AND THEY'LL GIVE THEM 80 JUST A BUNCH OF CRAP.*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *MOFO HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YRS IN THE BAY THAT WHY GENTE DON'T LIKE COMING TO BAY HOPPING EVENTS IT'S WHO EVER YOU KNOW WINS YOU CAN DO 80 AND THEY WILL GIVE YOU 72-74 THERE PARTNER HITS 70 AND THEY'LL GIVE THEM 80 JUST A BUNCH OF CRAP.*


It's all good bro that will be the last time inches will be that close..... Time to do my changes. Just didn't have the motivation. But now I do.
Thanks..... But I ain't mad lol for real.!!!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*That Monte is work'n!!! Good job homie! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> It's all good bro that will be the last time inches will be that close..... Time to do my changes. Just didn't have the motivation. But now I do.
> Thanks..... But I ain't mad lol for real.!!!!!!



:buttkick:
:machinegun:

:guns:



:banghead:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*YOUR A GOOD SPORT BROTHA YOU HAD THEM SHITTING ALL OVER THEMSELVES LOL....*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*ANOTHER ANGLE

http://youtu.be/OsHzIVG5sHQ
*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*THE HOMIE WAYNE'S BUBBLE

*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *THE HOMIE WAYNE'S BUBBLE
> 
> *


Dam I couldn't believe 60 was going to hop this ride is clean n super quiet when it's hopping....much luv to the TORO fam. Thanks for the support bros means alot.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## lowriv1972

Eddie-Money said:


> *MOFO HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YRS IN THE BAY THAT WHY GENTE DON'T LIKE COMING TO BAY HOPPING EVENTS IT'S WHO EVER YOU KNOW WINS YOU CAN DO 80 AND THEY WILL GIVE YOU 72-74 THERE PARTNER HITS 70 AND THEY'LL GIVE THEM 80 JUST A BUNCH OF CRAP.*


I'm going to say my peice and let it rest. I have been running this event for 12 years, I have no ties to anyone that hops at the events. I am just trying to put on a fair and good show. I use to have other people call the numbers on the stick, and always got told that they were playing favorites. I started calling the numbers, I swear on everything holy in my life that Icalled what I saw. I have nothing to gain by anyone winning over anyone else. I have a lot to loose by cheating anyone. Every hop it's the same bullshit, so once again, I AM SORRY THAT IT WENT DOWN LIKE IT DID, however I did what I had to do to keep it fair. Sometimes I get so tired of these guys who talk from the sidelines I wish I could dare them to put on an event and see them deal with all the bullshit. Keebs, I truly appreciate that you made the trip, and I hope you understand why I did what I did. I am one if the few who are at least trying to keep this sport alive in the bay, and it's getting harder and harder to deal with all the sideline bullshit. But I keep doing it, because in the end, I know I did what was right and I called the numbers I saw. I just know you can't please them all. Much love and respect to you all!! 

Shane Leasure


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

eastbay_drop said:


> David with the white 64 won street
> Gabriel with the monte won single but was disqualified due to someone in his crew starting issues, so by default Howard with caprice won single
> Dan from Vegas won double
> Switch man took radical
> 
> All drama aside it was a really good hop, all the cars were hitting nice


Come on "G" next show please don't take the wife and kids! They get out hand. That's why u always get disqualified! They start nothing but trouble! :rofl: u need to control ur crew!


----------



## 559karlo

lowriv1972 said:


> I'm going to say my peice and let it rest. I have been running this event for 12 years, I have no ties to anyone that hops at the events. I am just trying to put on a fair and good show. I use to have other people call the numbers on the stick, and always got told that they were playing favorites. I started calling the numbers, I swear on everything holy in my life that Icalled what I saw. I have nothing to gain by anyone winning over anyone else. I have a lot to loose by cheating anyone. Every hop it's the same bullshit, so once again, I AM SORRY THAT IT WENT DOWN LIKE IT DID, however I did what I had to do to keep it fair. Sometimes I get so tired of these guys who talk from the sidelines I wish I could dare them to put on an event and see them deal with all the bullshit. Keebs, I truly appreciate that you made the trip, and I hope you understand why I did what I did. I am one if the few who are at least trying to keep this sport alive in the bay, and it's getting harder and harder to deal with all the sideline bullshit. But I keep doing it, because in the end, I know I did what was right and I called the numbers I saw. I just know you can't please them all. Much love and respect to you all!!
> 
> Shane Leasure


I hear u but the person that was instigating wasn't a part of us it was a local guy from your area. So therefore u know dam well who it is but I'm not going to say anything. Like I said I had nothing to with what happend. My wife n kids was all that was with me. Lol my crew!!!!!
No hard feelings it is what it is. 

559 all day we swing what we bring....


----------



## lowriv1972

I have no idea who you are talking about? I was in the pit and ran over as everyone was split up. Beleive me, if I knew "dam well who" it was, they would have been escorted out and asked not to return. I NEVER want any fighting at my events. Next year, we will just have security. All I know is what I was told from one of the guys from Vegas who was standing right there when it happened. So based on what he told me, I made the decision I made. I wish you had stuck around to figure it out, maybe things would have been different. Not that I blame you for getting your family out of there. It's a shit deal no matter how you look at it, all I can say is that I will be damned if it happens again!!!


----------



## 559karlo

Kool I'm happy with that.... I wish I did stick around but we out of towners are out numbered so that's y we made like a banana & split.
Lol


----------



## lowriv1972

And I dont blame you for that. Lol


----------



## eastbay_drop

like i told you, your car was working real good and im glad you brought it up north! and like you said, im sure next time one of the cars wont get beat by a couple inches, but next time you get in a tie with someone dont come at that person with an attitude and try to call them out, especially when the car broke. i keep my cool with everyone and i was pist the way you came at me, especially after i pmed you and said if you had any issues on the way down hit me up. as far as people talking about we couldnt take a loss, howard, the owner of the caprice had no problem with it, but all i know is i dont think someone from hayward started the issue by yelled "fuck hayward, were are takin the money back to fresno", my dad was even right there and heard it all. some bystandards that were there to watch the hop heard that and thats what caused the issues, like i said, how would things go down if we went to someone elses town and disrespected like that? im sick of people talking about how we couldnt take a loss, i feel both cars did good, but yours did better that day, we took the loss, just glad things didnt get out of hand cause it was about to get a lot worse. also to let everyone know, the money howard got for second was donated back to the toy drive to try to help make things right for what went down


----------



## 559karlo

eastbay_drop said:


> like i told you, your car was working real good and im glad you brought it up north! and like you said, im sure next time one of the cars wont get beat by a couple inches, but next time you get in a tie with someone dont come at that person with an attitude and try to call them out, especially when the car broke. i keep my cool with everyone and i was pist the way you came at me, especially after i pmed you and said if you had any issues on the way down hit me up. as far as people talking about we couldnt take a loss, howard, the owner of the caprice had no problem with it, but all i know is i dont think someone from hayward started the issue by yelled "fuck hayward, were are takin the money back to fresno", my dad was even right there and heard it all. some bystandards that were there to watch the hop heard that and thats what caused the issues, like i said, how would things go down if we went to someone elses town and disrespected like that? im sick of people talking about how we couldnt take a loss, i feel both cars did good, but yours did better that day, we took the loss, just glad things didnt get out of hand cause it was about to get a lot worse. also to let everyone know, the money howard got for second was donated back to the toy drive to try to help make things right for what went down


Man I was with my fam like said....I gave u guys the choice to fix your car.... N we can nose them up if not we can do the ruler again....the way my car was being scrutinized was all bad.

Man I'm not even trippn so let's drop this already what happend happend....


----------



## Eddie-Money

*KEEBS YOU SHOULD PUT THAT YOUR FROM TULA COUNTY*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *KEEBS YOU SHOULD PUT THAT YOUR FROM TULA COUNTY*


Lol but that's gang related lol....
I just bang bumper


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> Lol but that's gang related lol....
> I just bang bumper


*
JUST PUT I'M FROM TULARE COUNTY HATER.*


----------



## eastbay_drop

yup, lets drop it, i just wanted to clear the air that it wasnt about us taking a loss, weve lost plenty of times nothin new lol. your car works real good, i will give that to you any day :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

eastbay_drop said:


> yup, lets drop it, i just wanted to clear the air that it wasnt about us taking a loss, weve lost plenty of times nothin new lol. your car works real good, i will give that to you any day :thumbsup:


Kool 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

The cars were working Nelson swingin the lincoln Wayne with the 60 keebs doing the damn thing taking out doubles till the next hop fellas Eddie it was cool kicking it with you I came home with and empty trailer thanks to your bro last but not least where the fuck was PETER lol??????


----------



## H0PSH0P

Eddie-Money;15736 928 said:


> *MOFO HAVE BEEN DOING THAT FOR YRS IN THE BAY THAT WHY GENTE DON'T LIKE COMING TO BAY HOPPING EVENTS IT'S WHO EVER YOU KNOW WINS YOU CAN DO 80 AND THEY WILL GIVE YOU 72-74 THERE PARTNER HITS 70 AND THEY'LL GIVE THEM 80 JUST A BUNCH OF CRAP.*


Eddie thats a bitch ass thing too say Shane has always called it like it is


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

H0PSH0P said:


> Eddie thats a bitch ass thing too say Shane has always called it like it is


Shane wasn't on the stick but its settled already.


----------



## lowriv1972

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Shane wasn't on the stick but its settled already.


Yeah, I was on the stick - NO ****


----------



## 559karlo

To the top


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats crackin Homies...The north was puttin it down, you guys looks super clean an workin.....Wish I could have made it... 

Maybe next time fellas


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> The cars were working Nelson swingin the lincoln Wayne with the 60 keebs doing the damn thing taking out doubles till the next hop fellas Eddie it was cool kicking it with you I came home with and empty trailer thanks to your bro last but not least where the fuck was PETER lol??????


*ALL THE CARS WERE WORKING PROPS TO ALL IT WAS COOL CHILLEN WITH YOU AND SHAGGY, YOU GOT HOME QUICK ASS HELL WITH THAT EMPTY TRAILOR AND YA WHERE WAS PETER AT:dunno:*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

lowriv1972 said:


> Yeah, I was on the stick - *NO *****


lol im waiting on your message playa


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats crackin Homies...The north was puttin it down, you guys looks super clean an workin.....Wish I could have made it...
> 
> Maybe next time fellas


yup or next time we go out there......


----------



## Big Bradah Del

a serg dis del hit me up bro


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


X2


----------



## 559karlo

What up where u guys at ?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> What up where u guys at ?


*SOME OF US ARE WORKING (ME) AND SOME SLEEP (SERG).*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *SOME OF US ARE WORKING (ME) AND SOME SLEEP (SERG).*


Lol!!!!


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> *SOME OF US ARE WORKING (ME) AND SOME SLEEP (SERG).*


i work too eddie


----------



## Eddie-Money

*A VECES PETER*


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## matdogg

You ever going to send my bro. His bladders he ordered on July 10th or send the money back homie or atleast answer your phone or p.m. us back ????


----------



## bluburban

How much for A 3/4 inch steel block


----------



## matdogg

?????????


----------



## 559karlo

Hope to see some of you out here ! 

]


----------



## bambalam

Where's my bladders at that I paid for A month ago?


----------



## matdogg

bambalam said:


> Where's my bladders at that I paid for A month ago?


Is this how you treat all your customers???? WOW!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

wow !!!!!!!!!!!!.........not a good look not at allllllll


----------



## TX_PENA

_Damn !!! I was just gona order some Bladders ... _:inout: ​


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

matdogg said:


> You ever going to send my bro. His bladders he ordered on July 10th or send the money back homie or atleast answer your phone or p.m. us back ????


Sorry about the delay I will get these out as soon as I can.


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

Wuzup DT fam;-)


----------



## Big_Money

Why is everyone so impatient? You'll ordered from DELTORO because of good feed back or other good reasons. I ordered my bladder from them and it took no time at all. They are worth the wait. Other people will rob you, I'm sure DELTORO won't.


----------



## scrape'n-by

no website site anymore fellas


----------



## Texaswayz

Wats up Del toro hydraulics


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

How much is new bladder pumps with # 11 gears


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Del Toro Bladder Pump 4 sale Car ready!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Granada

Hi,
is there a del toro hydraulics stall at the las vegas super show?


----------



## matdogg

Still no bladders 2 months later come on homie no more excuses we want the money or the bladders!!


----------



## trunkgotknock

matdogg said:


> Still no bladders 2 months later come on homie no more excuses we want the money or the bladders!!


Shady!!!! Shit happening


----------



## Big_Money

trunkgotknock said:


> Shady!!!! Shit happening


Have you tried calling DTH? I GOT MINE IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS. I WANTED TO ORDER ANOTHER BLADDER BUT IM HAVING DOUBTS. THATS SOME BULLSHIT.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

matdogg said:


> Still no bladders 2 months later come on homie no more excuses we want the money or the bladders!!


dam that sucks


----------



## Five-O Kustoms

83lac-va-beach said:


> dam that sucks


 WE STILL WAITING ON OUR FIVE POWER BALLS THAT WAS ORDER FROM SERGIO JR ITS BEEN MOUNTH ALREADY CALL OR SEND IT SO WE KNOW WHATS GOING ON THANKS


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

What's The Lastest On Hydros?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

sorry guys i got caught up in some bull i have your parts coming those that me know im good plus i'll make up for it give me another week and we will be straight


----------



## matdogg

Sounds good thanks


----------



## nme1

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> sorry guys i got caught up in some bull i have your parts coming those that me know im good plus i'll make up for it give me another week and we will be straight


sergio give me a call I'll pm you my new number


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> sergio give me a call I'll pm you my new number


*HI THERE*


----------



## nme1

Eddie-Money said:


> HI THERE



que pasa eddie? where you been hiding?


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> que pasa eddie? where you been hiding?


*Been working mad ass hours*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## matdogg

Still no parts this is bad


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

matdogg said:


> Still no parts this is bad


that really sucks guess ima have to order from shortyz


----------



## Five-O Kustoms

_whats going on sergio this is fabian from HAWAII still waiting on those power balls homie. we order six of it none yet its been a long time waiting on that call or text me let me know. (808) 9537405_


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

the bladders were delivered last week fabian I will try and call you today


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Like Sergio said Matt got his stuff and were all good.*


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> the bladders were delivered last week fabian I will try and call you today


do you havebladders in stock now


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

Sergio jr need u to get wit me!


----------



## Five-O Kustoms

_still waiting brother need them power balls big dog it was paid in full. hit me up today dog (808)953-7405_


----------



## 352cutty86

DAm this topic sounds more and more like bad business...


----------



## matdogg

Eddie-Money said:


> *Like Sergio said Matt got his stuff and were all good.*


Yep I got them last week thanks homie ..shit happens and threw it all you didn't forget about us and that makes every thing good with me.


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Five-O Kustoms

_i wish i could say that homie. i think we waited long enough for those power balls i know his a cool dude and stuff but business is business.the difference is that we are in HAWAII and not in L.A. 94-084 ANANIA DR #133 MILILANI HAWAII 96789 thats my address send it out asap. ill be waiting for those power balls._


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96

352cutty86 said:


> DAm this topic sounds more and more like bad business...


 Understatement homie!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

alright guys im trying to get things back on track the two customers waiting will receive there parts soon if i dont answer leave a message or send a text


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

just sent you a message fabian on those power balls mrmugmenow I will message or call you tomorrow.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*My new number is 559-481-3962 And we are now located in Merced CA call or text*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

CYLINDERS FOR SALE 3/8" PORT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

Do you carry the Chrome extended shocks? and how much if you do?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Do you carry the Chrome extended shocks? and how much if you do?


we can order them but dont carry them


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

FIBERGLASS QUARTER PANELS AND BRIDGE!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

STARTING THEM OFF YOUNG.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Hey Sergio, it's gilbert. U got any whammy tanks? Just. Need the tank. Let me know bro


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Hey Sergio, it's gilbert. U got any whammy tanks? Just. Need the tank. Let me know bro


I can get you an aluminum one with as many ports as needed all you have to do is polish it after 100.00


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

quick install today rear only new/used set up


----------



## Texaswayz

Wud Serg Jr


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Texaswayz said:


> Wud Serg Jr


nothing much just getting back on track for 2013


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Lookn good


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 587290



:nicoderm:


----------



## nme1

Happy new year Del Toro family


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

happy new years peter and fam


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> Happy new year Del Toro family



*Happy New Year's Peter*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Texaswayz said:


> Wud Serg Jr





DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> nothing much just getting back on track for 2013



so this is jr????


is sr still in los banos? or is the whole deal in merced now? 

wat bout rudy? he still in gilroy?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> so this is jr????
> 
> 
> is sr still in los banos? or is the whole deal in merced now?
> 
> wat bout rudy? he still in gilroy?


rudy is still in gilroy me and big serg in merced I can get the whammy in steel for 100.00


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Raw or chrome


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Raw or chrome


\

thats raw 150 chrome


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Dt ttt Glad to see u back for 2013!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 589209



 Makes me wanna turn my daily Into a street Hopper.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

DEL TORO BLADDER HOPPING KITS MADE IN HOUSE FOR 2013:thumbsup:


TANKS GUARANTEED NOT TO BREAK!!!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Special on all Black and Alum Bladder Hopping Kits 300ea




DEL TORO BLADDER HOPPING KIT 320 WITH ALUM 1/4" THICK TANK CAN BE POLISHED EASY BY CUSTOMER.

DEL TORO BLADDER HOPPING KIT 350 WITH WELDED STEEL TANK 

ALL KITS COME WITH 3/8" GRADE 5 RODS,BLADDER TANK,DEL TORO PRO BLADDER,PRESSURE GAUGE 

CHROME KIT ON STEEL 450
POLISHED ALUM KIT CHROME RODS 400

DISCOUNT ON 2 OR MORE KITS.

SHIPPING 15.00 NATIONWIDE*


----------



## Texaswayz

Already,Tried and Tested back bumper approved


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> Already,Tried and Tested back bumper approved



:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*CHECK US OUT ON FACEBOOK LINK IN SIGNATURE....

*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

OUR RESTORATION PICS ARE IN THE POST YOUR RIDES THREAD


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


>


*WHY YOU TAKING PICTURES OF MY PUMPS LOL..*:roflmao:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## REGALHILOW

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Special on all Black and Alum Bladder Hopping Kits 300ea
*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHY YOU TAKING PICTURES OF MY PUMPS LOL..*:roflmao:



Still sleeping with them under your pillow so you can dream of back bumper


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

some frame work


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Still sleeping with them under your pillow so you can dream of back bumper



:twak:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> View attachment 595568



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> *Special on all Black and Alum Bladder Hopping Kits 300ea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER HOPPING KIT 320 WITH ALUM 1/4" THICK TANK CAN BE POLISHED EASY BY CUSTOMER.
> 
> DEL TORO BLADDER HOPPING KIT 350 WITH WELDED STEEL TANK
> 
> ALL KITS COME WITH 3/8" GRADE 5 RODS,BLADDER TANK,DEL TORO PRO BLADDER,PRESSURE GAUGE
> 
> CHROME KIT ON STEEL 450
> POLISHED ALUM KIT CHROME RODS 400
> 
> DISCOUNT ON 2 OR MORE KITS.
> 
> SHIPPING 15.00 NATIONWIDE*


SO HOW DO THESE BLADDERS WORK?? A BAG PUSHES THE HYDRO FLUID THRU THE HOSES?? NEWBIE TO THESE PUMPS.... AND HOW DOES IT DIFFER FROM A PISTON??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> SO HOW DO THESE BLADDERS WORK?? A BAG PUSHES THE HYDRO FLUID THRU THE HOSES?? NEWBIE TO THESE PUMPS.... AND HOW DOES IT DIFFER FROM A PISTON??


The bladder is used to build pressure inside the tank the returning fluid bounces off the bladder the harder the fluid comes in the tank the harder the bladder is going to respond sending it back out the pressure end. If you need more info feel free to give me a call


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> The bladder is used to build pressure inside the tank the returning fluid bounces off the bladder the harder the fluid comes in the tank the harder the bladder is going to respond sending it back out the pressure end. If you need more info feel free to give me a call


WHATS THE SUGGESTED PSI ON THOSE BLADDERS??


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

start at 100


----------



## Eddie-Money

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> WHATS THE SUGGESTED PSI ON THOSE BLADDERS??



*START AT 100 AND SLOWLY WORK UP EACH CAR IS DIFFERENT.*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Thanks homies !


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*TTT TAX TIME GET THE PUMP THAT PAYS FOR ITSELF IN HOP PRIZE MONEY JUST ASK OUR CUSTOMERS*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*THESE ARE OUR BLADDER HOPPING PUMPS OVER 12 YEARS AGO BEFORE MARZOCCHI GEARS SAME PUMPS WE SELL TODAY WE HAVE SPENT OVER 15 YEARS PERFECTING OUR PRODUCT AND DONT SELL WHAT WE DONT RUN IN OUR CARS. WHEN CUSTOMERS BUY OUR PRODUCTS THEY KNOW THEY HAVE OUR EXPERIENCE BEHIND THEM NOT OTHER SHOPS TELLING THEM TO CALL US FOR HOW TO USE THE PRODUCT THEY SELL*.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

BLADDER HOPPING SINGLE PUMP 12 YEARS AGO


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## matdogg

:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

matdogg said:


> :inout:



:wave:


----------



## kold187um

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

kold187um said:


> ttt


That the lincoln in the avi post up better pics


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Del Toro Street Pumps 
Presto Hi Chrome Motor
Presto Hi #9 Gear mounted with 4 bolts
1/2" Port Alum Block 





*300 EACH *


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Del Toro Street Pumps
> Presto Hi Chrome Motor
> Presto Hi #9 Gear mounted with 4 bolts
> 1/2" Port Alum Block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *300 EACH *



*TTT*


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## dirty dan

There nice how much is the ship to tex


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Shipping on ea pump is 16.00 you bolt on the motor or 30 ea all assembled


----------



## JUST2C

TTT


----------



## Texaswayz

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Eddie-Money

*KICK ASS PICS SERG:thumbsup:*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*EARTH TO PETER WHERE THE HELL YOU AT:twak:*


----------



## Texaswayz

Already :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Wonder what happen to Peter????


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Wonder what happen to Peter????


*WE GONNA HAVE A MAKE A SEARCH PARTY FOR HIM.*


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

ANY PRESTOLITES OR SACO MOTORS IN STOCK?? PM ME PRICES SHIPPED TO 78617....THX uffin:


----------



## kold187um

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> That the lincoln in the avi post up better pics












We are still working on the car. the car was hitting the bumper real easy but now its hopping all over the place (bunny hopping). broke the rear end so we will see what it does after we replace it...


----------



## kold187um




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

kold187um said:


> We are still working on the car. the car was hitting the bumper real easy but now its hopping all over the place (bunny hopping). broke the rear end so we will see what it does after we replace it...


 looks real good


----------



## kold187um

kold187um said:


>


second lick...


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


> We are still working on the car. the car was hitting the bumper real easy but now its hopping all over the place (bunny hopping). broke the rear end so we will see what it does after we replace it...



*LOOKS REAL NICE BILL CONGRADS*


----------



## Eddie-Money

kold187um said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## TORONTO

kold187um said:


> We are still working on the car. the car was hitting the bumper real easy but now its hopping all over the place (bunny hopping). broke the rear end so we will see what it does after we replace it...



looking good!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## 56CHEVY

U got any seals for the block that meet the gear to prevent fluid from spilling over to the motor?


----------



## SJ RIDER

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> Del Toro Street Pumps
> Presto Hi Chrome Motor
> Presto Hi #9 Gear mounted with 4 bolts
> 1/2" Port Alum Block
> 
> 
> 
> what the best price you can do for 3pumps im in sj?
> 
> 
> 
> *300 EACH *


what's the best price you can do for 3 pumps im in sj


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What up, I was wondering if you sent my cylinders yet?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Whitner atl


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Thanks for the fast shipping !!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

SJ RIDER said:


> what's the best price you can do for 3 pumps im in sj


300 ea is a deal for these pumps ill knock off 30 off total


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

56CHEVY said:


> U got any seals for the block that meet the gear to prevent fluid from spilling over to the motor?


yea 10ea


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT IT DO GUYS*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT IT DO GUYS*


same o happy easter


----------



## Up on3

kold187um said:


>


Is this Lincoln single pump? It's clean!


----------



## kold187um

Yep. It's single. What up D T fam....


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ttt we now sell lowrider bike parts


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

bladder tank kits on sale 250


----------



## Dumps

How much are your whammy bladder tanks? Does the tank have a fill port on top with the bladder valve to the side?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP PIMPING*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Dumps said:


> How much are your whammy bladder tanks? Does the tank have a fill port on top with the bladder valve to the side?


It normally has two fill ports and bladder in middle but I can put them anywhere 350


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHERE MY PICS AT*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHERE MY PICS AT*


lol I forgot hold up


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> lol I forgot hold up


:twak:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT*


----------



## Texaswayz

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

What up fellas!


----------



## GEE

How much is your whammy bladder tank 
? Does the bladder come with it can you give me the price on both .whammy plane and whammy tank complete .


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats up my DEL TORO homie, aint been on here in a minute...Dropping in to say :wave:


----------



## ElXicano

Do you guy do custom body work and frame reinforcement. Also where are you located


----------



## rudeboi3

:wave: what's going on guys! Wondering if you guys 1inch port blocks? Got a new ride to put my bladder in


----------



## nme1

rudeboi3 said:


> :wave: what's going on guys! Wondering if you guys 1inch port blocks? Got a new ride to put my bladder in


 call 408-482-8762 ask for Sergio Sr.


----------



## bandit1950

how do I get a hold of Sergio Jr. Not his dad. Tried here in the past and Facebook, no luck. Anyone have his number.


----------



## Big_Money

Just wanna say thanks to Sergio from DTH, I had a problem with my bladder tank leaking. I put teflon under the o-ring on the block and problem fixed. Good lookin out.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

bandit1950 said:


> how do I get a hold of Sergio Jr. Not his dad. Tried here in the past and Facebook, no luck. Anyone have his number.


hit up shortys hydraulics


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> call 408-482-8762 ask for Sergio Sr.



*what's up Peter*


----------



## nme1

Er


Eddie-Money said:


> *what's up Peter*


eddie where u been hiding?


----------



## Texaswayz

Is Del Toro hydraulics still around? What's the # to the shop


----------



## nme1

Texaswayz said:


> Is Del Toro hydraulics still around? What's the # to the shop


408 482 8762 Sergio Sr Merced, CA


----------



## Eddie-Money

nme1 said:


> Er
> 
> eddie where u been hiding?


*Been working long hours handling familiy business, how are you and the fam?*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Texaswayz said:


> Is Del Toro hydraulics still around? What's the # to the shop


*THERE STILL AROUND ITS BETTER GOING THUR BIG SERG.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> What up fellas!


*WHAT'S UP GABE*


----------



## 559karlo

Eddie-Money said:


> *WHAT'S UP GABE*


What's cracking.


----------



## Eddie-Money

559karlo said:


> What's cracking.


*nothning new just trying to survive*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

LOOKING TO GET A PAIR OF DONUTS , 3/8" .. WHAT KIND OF STEEL DO YOU USE?...


----------



## TrueOGcadi

got my caprice lifted by Sergio back in 2007, now back again with my fleetwood….. great work fair prices


----------

